# Cube fritzz 2009



## andrerammig (13. Juli 2008)

hi mein name ist andre
und ich wollte mal fragen ob sich das cube fritzz zur eurobike viel verändern wird? also z.b. ob es noch fox federn hat? oder ob es die farbe Black Anodized noch haben wird 
freue mich auf baldige antwort
gruß
Andre Rammig


----------



## ren` (13. Juli 2008)

Wirst du ja dann sehen, wenn die Eurobike losgeht... Das kann dir jetzt noch keiner sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tutterchen (14. Juli 2008)

und jetzt nach dem xms und dem fritzz bitte nicht noch threads für stereo, sting, ams & co starten ...


----------



## andrerammig (14. Juli 2008)

lol nee mach ich nit blos es xms und es ams fand ich dann doch nit so toll und jetzt will ich das fritz muss ich halt langsparen dafür aber ich will lieber was gscheites


----------



## Rauli (14. Juli 2008)

Ist ja nicht so, dass das Xms und die Ams-Serie nichts Gescheites wären, haben eben nur andere Einsatzzwecke.


----------



## 3li9 (20. Juli 2008)

hiii 
mein händler meinte dass die rahmen sich mit grosser wahrscheinlichtkeit die rahmen verändern und das die preise um 10 prozent steigen sollen ab 2009;( fals es so wäre wäre dies schade obwohl dies die bestätignung dafür wäre dass cube sich gut verkauft sonst würden die sicher net die preise steigern.... da ich auf der suche nach nem fritzz bin is jetzt endgültig bin ich sehr gespannt was die neue saison bringt...


mfg 3li9


----------



## Tim_K (7. August 2008)

und wann geht die eurobike los ???


----------



## tutterchen (8. August 2008)

könnte einer der mods diesen thread wieder an den allgemeinen fritzz thread anhängen ?


----------



## Maxwie (8. August 2008)

Tim_K schrieb:


> und wann geht die eurobike los ???



anfang september gehts los. Ab dann herscht (vielleicht) klarheit über die neuen bikes und deren Preise


----------



## Trumpf (8. August 2008)

Ich glaube in der neuen BIKE ist ein Foto vom 2009er Fritzz drin. Auf Seite 32. Da gehts um Reifentest und auf dem Aufmacher Bild erkenn ich ein Fritzz.

Sieht aus als wärs leicht blaugrau, eine Marzocchi Gabel und weiße Syncros Teile und auch weiße Felgen.


----------



## Maxwie (8. August 2008)

oha ne Marzocchi Gabel und keine 36 talas mehr?? das wäre sehr schade....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trumpf (9. August 2008)

Maxwie schrieb:


> oha ne Marzocchi Gabel und keine 36 talas mehr?? das wäre sehr schade....



Schon 2006 gabs 2 Versionen vom Fritzz. Eine mit einer Marzocchi und das andere mit der Fox. Ob das jetzt wirklich das neue Fritzz in der BIKE war kann ich auch nicht 100% sagen.


----------



## Radler123 (9. August 2008)

also ich denke nicht dass das das neue modell ist weil sich an der farbe und an den schriftzügen sich nichts geändert hätte. Und die kurbel sieht für mich auch so aus als wäre sie eine "bekanntes" 08er modell.


----------



## Maxwie (9. August 2008)

ah jo dann kann ich ja noch auf das fox modell hoffen wie es es dieses jahr auch gab. Wo kriegt ihr dennjetzt schon die bike er ? kommt doch erst dienstag raus ?


----------



## Radler123 (9. August 2008)

mit'n abo kommt sie früher


----------



## Maxwie (9. August 2008)

ahso...nen abo hab ich nicht. Dann muss ich wohl mal dienstag reinschauen


----------



## j-man (15. August 2008)

kann jemand das Foto mal scannen und hier posten bitte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler123 (15. August 2008)

Hi
schau ma auf www.bike-magazin.de. Da isses bei den Themen vom neuen Heft.


----------



## j-man (15. August 2008)

Radler123 schrieb:


> Hi
> schau ma auf www.bike-magazin.de. Da isses bei den Themen vom neuen Heft.



sorry, kann da nix erkennen - meinst Du die briefmarkengroßen Bilder, die man nicht vergrößern kann??


----------



## Radler123 (15. August 2008)

ja


----------



## j-man (15. August 2008)

Radler123 schrieb:


> ja



joa, ne....


----------



## Maxwie (4. September 2008)

Hier ein bild vom neuen fritzz
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web...sionid=9C99EAA476303E6B7BD68E20D3265501#anker
 sind jetzt auf der Hp von Cube zu bestaunen. Ich sag nur geile Farbe!!


----------



## MasterAss (4. September 2008)

Das Rahmenkit wäre interessant. Was schätzt ihr wird es kosten?


----------



## Zaphod1 (4. September 2008)

sieht super aus. erinnert mich etwas an das stumpjumper fsr pro "yellow"


----------



## Cube Lova (4. September 2008)

weiß jemand was das rahmenkit kosten wird?


----------



## 3li9 (6. September 2008)

hi habt ihr schon bemerkt dass die einen 2008er dämpfer montiert haben? is das normal oder bloss für die bilder? ansonsten sehr geil farben und die details die the one in weiss rot sind der hammer das wird mein neues enduro gut dass ich gewartet hab

Mfg 3li9


----------



## Maxwie (6. September 2008)

ich glaub nicht das sich der 2009 rp23 so vom vorgänger unterscheidet...ist mir auch wurst. Top Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerspoint (8. September 2008)

1399.-EUR wird das FRITZZ Rahmenkit kosten


----------



## j-man (16. September 2008)

Der Bügel am Hinterbau ist aber neu, oder?


----------



## averall4 (16. September 2008)

Ja


----------



## rene1973 (17. September 2008)

Was würdet Ihr über einem Fritzz mit Sram Truvativ »Hammerschmidt« denken?

Wäre interessant zu weissen ob man die am 2009 Rahmen montieren kann.


----------



## Roughneck (18. September 2008)

Siehe Homepage von Sram:

"...Das HammerSchmidt-System darf nicht mit einem ISCG-Adapter montiert werden. ISCG-Adapter bieten keine  ausreichende strukturelle IntegritaÌt, um dem Gewicht und den Belastungen des HammerSchmidt-Systems standzuhalten. 
ISCG-Adapter sind nur zur Befestigung von KettenfuÌhrungen an Nicht-ISCG-Rahmen vorgesehen..."


----------



## kinschman (19. Januar 2009)

so, um das thema hier mal wieder aufzuwärmen, hier mal ein paar infos die ich bei cube erfragt habe und sicher auch noch andere interessieren ?!! 


sowohl die fox als auch die rockshox gabel werden einen 1_1/8 gabelschaft haben !!!

der einbau einer gabel mit 1.5er gabelschaft ist grundsätzlich möglich jedoch, NICHT mit einem semi-integrierten steuersatz sondern mit einem "normalen" - d.h. dadurch erhöht man geringfügig die einbauhöhe und damit wird auch der lenkwinkel etwas flacher.

ab werk werden die 18zoll rahmen mit einem 75mm vorbau ausgeliefert.




ps: ich finds schade das eine 1.5er gabel nicht serienmäßig vorgesehen ist, obwohl diese ganz klare vorteile in punkto brems- und torsionssteifigkeit hat !!
...hätte außerdem sehr gut zum einsatzbereich gepasst.


----------



## Tobicube (20. Januar 2009)

@ kinschman:

hab gerade deinen Eintrag gelesen- ich habe mich auch schon mit dem Thema beschäftigt,... ich weis Fritzz 2009 keine 1,5" Fox. Ganz ehrlich: Ich find's den Megawitz echt! Hab ein Fritzz in black schon bestellt, find's halt echt voll schade von Cube- kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht nachvollziehen!?

Canyon macht das bei allen Torque Modellen mittlereile standardmässig- habe lang überlegt ob Torque oder Fritzz, hab mich für's Fritzz nun entschieden, hoffe ich bereue es nicht, ehrlich.

We will see,.....


Greez 
Tobi


----------



## Tobicube (20. Januar 2009)

Hey @ All:

Hat das 2009 Fritzz "The One" eigentlich einen 31,8 Vorbau und Lenker? Oder ist der Vorbau/Lenker auch genauso Mickey Maus wie der Gabelschaft in 1 1/8" !?

Wer was sicheres weis bitte Antwort 

Greez
Tobi


----------



## aux-racing (21. Januar 2009)

kann jemand was zu den sätteln sagen.
also mein sdg von 08 ist defekt. 09 ist  der Fi'zi:k Gobi XM montiert.
welcher ist besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kinschman (21. Januar 2009)

@tobicube: vorbau und lenker sind von syntace und werden, da es imho keinen vector downhill lenker in 31,8 gibt, demzufolge 25,4mm-standard haben - der reicht aber, da die parts von syntace sind, steifigkeitsmäßig vollkommen aus 


das die gabeln keinen 1.5er standard haben, verwundert schon - aber es ist auch die frage ob man den unterschied zwischen 1_1/8 und 1.5er gabelschäften wirklich beim fahren merkt ???!!!


----------



## r19andre (21. Januar 2009)

Hey,

ihr habt ne hammer Bike bestellt oder halt noch nicht zu einem sagenhaften Preis.

Da muss man einfach mal sagen, das es auch für die Hersteller günstiger ist weit verbreitete Teile zu verbauen um somit insgesamt günstiger zu werden.

Was nützte s wenn ihr 1,5 Gabel hättet und das Bike deswegen möglicherweise nen Hunni teurer würde.

Ist doch nicht so tragisch mein HPC hat auch nen 1,5er Steuerrohr.

So dann

Andre


----------



## kinschman (22. Januar 2009)

...also das die gleiche gabel nur mit anderem gabelschaft im einkauf wesentlich teurer sein soll als die ursprüngliche, halte ich für ein gerücht !!

wenn überhaupt was teurer wäre, dann das etwas größere steuerrohr am rahmen und die montage dessen - aber das dürfte sich in der serienfertigung auch nicht im euro-bereich, sondern eher im cent-bereich abspielen.


aber wie auch immer...das fritzz wird sicherlich auch mit ner gabel mit 1_1/8 gabelschaft hervorragend funktionieren.

allerdings wäre es schon schön gewesen wenn man eine - zumindest messbare - steifere gabel mit in das konzept eingeplant und verbaut hätte !!

mangelnde innovationsfreudigkeit kann man cube ja nicht vorwerfen - siehe syntace x12 hinterachssystem - von daher verwundert da diese inkosequenz bezgl. der verbauten gabel.


----------



## j-man (22. Januar 2009)

@kinschmann das Fritzz hat doch ein 1,5er Steuerrohr. 

Mir bringt eine nur messbar steifere Gabel auch nichts, zählt ist das, was beim Fahren rauskommt. Für eine Belastung, bei der man auf 1,5" angewiesen wäre, ist das Fritzz ohnehin nicht ausgelegt. So jedenfalls meine Meinung.


----------



## Schibbe (1. Februar 2009)

Hi,

weiß jemand, ob das 2009er Fritzz eine ISCG-Aufnahme besitzt?

Ich hab dazu bisher noch nichts gefunden und mein Händler bekommt seine ersten Fritzz erst Ende Februar / Anfang März. Eine Info konnte er mir dazu auch nicht geben.


----------



## frax061a (11. Februar 2009)

VERKAUFE MEIN CUBE FRITZZ 2008 "THE ONE"

aus gesundheitlichen Gründen muss ich mich leider von meinem Bike trennen. 
Bike ist neuwertig!!! 1 Jahr Garantie

Wer interesse hat kann sich ja unter folgender email-Adresse melden.

gruß
frax061a

email: [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flori828 (12. Februar 2009)

Ich verkauf einen 18" CUBE FRITZZ 2008 "THE ONE" Rahmensatz. Also Rahmen + Dämpfer. Zustand: Tech+opt einwandfrei.
Restgarantie bis 02/2010.

Bei Interesse bitte PN. VB 850,-

Gruß
Flori


----------



## averall4 (12. Februar 2009)

Hier ist nicht der Bikemarkt, bitte!!!


----------



## Groudon (15. Februar 2009)

glaubt ihr das es möglich wäre das 2009er Cube Fritzz K18 auch in der Choco-Lackierung zu bekommen? Da mir für das The One Modell doch die letzten Euros fehlen und ich schon gerne die coole Choco-Lackierung wöllte ... denkt ihr da kann man was mit dem Händler machen?


----------



## Maxwie (15. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube eher nicht. Ist halt so das dise spezi Lackierung nur beim the one vertreten ist. ich weiß allerdings nicht obs das coco als Rahmenset gibt. Dann könntest du es dir selbst zusammenbauen


----------



## Groudon (15. Februar 2009)

mhm ... aba da käme ich wohl mit den Komponenten des K18 auf den Preis des The One ... ich möchte mir eben nicht unbedingt ein so "langweiliges" schwarzes Bike holen ... würde gerne bisschen Farbe ins Spiel bringen


----------



## Maxwie (15. Februar 2009)

dann vlt. noch ein wenig "weitersparen" und das the one modell bestellen . hast ja noch ein bisschen Zeit bis das Bike dann kommt.


----------



## Fritzzer93 (15. Februar 2009)

Hi
ich denke dass es schon möglich sein könnte dass dir ein netter Händler gegen einen Aufpreis das so zusammenbaut. Problematisch ist aber dass die Lyrik schwarz ist und mir würde die im "bunten" Rahmen nicht gefallen.
Weiß jemand wann die ersten ausgeliefert werden?(Trau mir nicht beim Händler anzurufen, weil er mir dann wahrscheinlich sagen würde dass es cube-typisch noch länger dauert  )
mfg (bald)Fritzzer


----------



## Groudon (15. Februar 2009)

ok ... da hast du natürlich auch wieder recht ... da hat die Fox durch ihre Farbe auch einen Vorteil ... 's schon ne so einfach wenn man die geilen Farben sieht, welche Cube da benutzt ... wird man echt schwach. ^^ schaun wir einfach mal


----------



## Maxwie (15. Februar 2009)

Also oic habe meinen Händler gefragt und er meinte das mein fritzz the one anfang März kommen wird ! mal schauen obs stimmt aber er hat auch bei Cube angerufen.


----------



## j-man (19. Februar 2009)

Gibt es vom neuen Fritzz eigentl. schon (Magazin-)Testberichte? Offenbar hat die Firma ja an der Geometrie gearbeitet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kinschman (19. Februar 2009)

ah, hab gerad mal schöne größe bilder vom neuen fritzz gefunden - cube hat sowas ja leider nicht auf der website....


----------



## Maxwie (19. Februar 2009)

Ach das sieht doch einfach schön aus!


----------



## Casper (22. Februar 2009)

Tolle Bilder, freue mich auch auf mein Fritzz hoffentlich kommt es im März.


----------



## BierBaron (25. Februar 2009)

Das neue Cube Fritzz ist einfach der Hammer!

Ich werde es mir im Sommer wahrscheinlich in der The One Version zulegen als Ergänzung zu meinem CC-Bike.

Ich will dieses dann hauptsächlich für Touren mit langen Bergaufpassagen nutzen und bergab will ich es dann so richtig krachen lassen! 
Meint ihr, dass ich mit dem Fritzz gut beraten bin?


----------



## dirtman76 (27. Februar 2009)

> Ich will dieses dann hauptsächlich für Touren mit langen Bergaufpassagen nutzen und bergab will ich es dann so richtig krachen lassen!
> Meint ihr, dass ich mit dem Fritzz gut beraten bin?


Da liegst Du goldrichtig. Das Radl geht für ein 160mm Bike richtig gut den Berg hoch und bergab wirst Du sehr viel Spaß haben!


----------



## MGaul1106 (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin am Überlegen mir ein Fritzz, The One zu kaufen.
Kann mir jemand sagen ob mann beim Fritzz 09 einen Trinkflaschenhalter im Rahmendreieck montieren kann?
Das wäre für mich sehr wichtig, Platz sollte dafür eigentlich genug sein, aber ich kann auf keinem Bild vorgefertigte Gewinde für einen Flaschenhalter sehen.
Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## j-man (28. Februar 2009)

ein Flaschenhalter geht auf jeden Fall (Fritzz 2008, 18")


----------



## Casper (28. Februar 2009)

dirtman76 schrieb:


> Da liegst Du goldrichtig. Das Radl geht für ein 160mm Bike richtig gut den Berg hoch und bergab wirst Du sehr viel Spaß haben!



Hallo dirtman

Ist denn schon jemand das 2009er Modell gefahren? soll sich ja einiges geändert haben.


----------



## dirtman76 (28. Februar 2009)

Hallo Casper,

im folgenden Thread hab ich schon viele Infos zum 09er Bike reingesetzt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=378121

Servus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Casper (28. Februar 2009)

dirtman76 schrieb:


> Hallo Casper,
> 
> im folgenden Thread hab ich schon viele Infos zum 09er Bike reingesetzt:
> 
> ...



@dirtman

Toller bericht, danke für deinen link. Ich habe mein Fritzz the one ende Oktober bestellt und es sollte im März eintreffen. Bin leider noch nie damit gefahren. Nun was mir ein wenig sorgen macht ist, dass ich ein 18' bestellt habe bei 178cm Grösse. Was meinst du zu gross?


----------



## j-man (28. Februar 2009)

passt bestimmt gut, bei mir ist 18" mit 180cm/83 cm Beinl. perfekt.


----------



## dirtman76 (28. Februar 2009)

Da hat j-man Recht. Bei der geringen Überstandshöhe wirst Du auch bei 178cm mit dem 18er die richtige Wahl treffen. Viel Spaß damit! Es ist ja bald soweit...

Servus


----------



## j-man (28. Februar 2009)

dirtman76 schrieb:


> Da hat j-man Recht. Bei der geringen Überstandshöhe wirst Du auch bei 178cm mit dem 18er die richtige Wahl treffen. Viel Spaß damit! Es ist ja bald soweit...
> 
> Servus



ja und offenbar ist das Oberrohr beim neuen Modell ja noch etwas weiter runter gezogen, oder?


----------



## dirtman76 (28. Februar 2009)

Stimmt. Erstmal ist das Trelager um 18mm abgesenkt worden und das Hydroforming zwischen Ober- und Sitzrohr bringt nochmal mehr Freiheit. Die Überstandshöhe vom neuen 20er wird wohl der des alten 18ers entsprechen, soviel Unterschied macht das.


----------



## jomü (3. März 2009)

Hi zusammen
Weis jemand ab wann das gute Stück erhältlich ist?
Wie siehts mit dem Einsatzgebiet aus? Gibt es vom Hersteller eine Art Bikeparkfreigabe, oder geht durch das Liftfahren die Garantie flöten???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fritzzer93 (3. März 2009)

Hi
ein Freund von mir hat gesagt, dass der Händler bei uns schon eins rumstehen hat(könnte aber auch sein, dass er mich verarscht hat weil ich es wo anders gekauft habe und der es noch nicht hat  )
Auf der Eurobike wurde mir gesagt, dass man damit ziemlich alles machen kann solange man sauber fährt und dass es z.B am Ochsenkopf überhaupt kein Problem gibt.( Dort gibt's ja auch nen Lift  )


----------



## Maxximum (3. März 2009)

hi,
mein händler hat zu mir gesagt dass ich mit dem bike alles machen kann, und er weiß wie ich fahre XD
cube sei da auch sehr kulant was schäden angeht.
ich hab zwar ein 08er aber da würd ich mir keine gedanken machen.


----------



## BierBaron (4. März 2009)

Hi Leute.
Das mit den hohen Lieferzeiten bei Cube bringt mich jetzt doch zum Grübeln. Ich will mir das Fritzz erst im Sommer holen (Juli/August) weil ich dann meine ersten Beiden Gesellengehälter zusammen habe. Als Azubi geht da leider nicht viel 
Meint ihr ich muss das Bike vorbestellen oder denkt ihr ich werde es dennnoch schnellstmöglich bekommen wenn ich im Juni zum Händler gehe?

Ich kann nicht ausschließen, dass ich mich spontan vielleicht doch für ein anderes, ähnliches Bike entscheide. 
Deswegen finde ich solch eine "Reservierung" (falls das überhaupt geht) weniger interessant.

Vielen Dank schonmal für euren Rat 

MfG


----------



## Groudon (4. März 2009)

wenn du eh erst im Juli bestellt könntest du doch theoretisch bis Herbst nach der Eurobike warten, wenn die Preise dann eh fallen ... essei denn, du willst im Sommer richtig durch starten. Denke aber, dass es noch genügend freie Fritzz' geben wird.


----------



## BierBaron (4. März 2009)

Danke für die Beruhigenden Worte 
Ich denke ich bleibe mit dem Kauftermin beim Sommer. Sonst dauert mir das ganze zu lange. Hab schon vor im Sommer richtig durchzustarten 
Das wäre eine super Ergänzung zum CC Hardtail.

Gruß


----------



## frax061a (6. März 2009)

Hallo,

habe 2 Fragen zu dem 2008er Fritzz.

Welche Einbaubreite hat die Schwinge?
Hat das Maxle einen 12mm durchmesser?

danke schonmal für eure antworten.


----------



## kinschman (6. März 2009)

frax061a schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe 2 Fragen zu dem 2008er Fritzz.
> 
> ...




Daaaaa werden sie geholfen 

Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe


----------



## paradox (6. März 2009)

servus, ...

ich bin das fritzz im herbst auf einem cube seminar gefahren, ...
hier ein video davon, es geht einiges, das video ist nichts besonderes aber es machte spass, ... 
(rote jacke, schwarz-weißer rucksack, weisser helm, weisse brille ---> thats me!!!  - ich bin nicht der verfasser des videos!!!)

mein kumpel auf stereo 2009  

Cube seminar...


----------



## Groudon (6. März 2009)

sehr schönes video und tolle musikunterlegung  

leider sieht man von den bikes nicht allzuviel - dennoch richtig schönes Video

PS: Wurden auch Fritzz K18 gefahren?


----------



## paradox (6. März 2009)

nein, nur "the one" 

mein fazit: wie alle rp23 von fox, sind diese im neuzustand viel zu langsam, wa sich aber nach der "einlauf" phase ändern wird...
ich mag ein eher schnelles und sensibles heck, ohne plattform usw, daher fahre ich auch ein liteville...

das fritzz geht sehr gut auch ohne plattform vorwärts. wer einen runden tritt hat der wird wahrscheinlich max den dämpfer auf stufe eins fahren...
somit bleibt das heck immer aktiv...
ich bin die ganze tour, egal ob bergauf oder bergab immer offen gefahren, ...
wenn ich fully fahre dann fahre ich fully und nehme marginales wippen in kauf...!!!

gruß chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j-man (7. März 2009)

ich lege den Hebel auch nur bei längeren Anstiegen um, und das auch nur mehr der Psyche wegen - an für sich könnte man den Dämpfer die ganze Zeit offen lassen...


----------



## Inspektor (10. März 2009)

Tach zusammen, spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Fritzz THE ONE zu holen. jetzt meine Frage: Macht es jetzt noch Sinn eins zu bestellen? Ich war bei einem Händler und der sagte mir, laut Computer steht bei Lieferzeit UNBESTIMMT, was soviel wie ausverkauft heißen soll. 
Danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## j-man (10. März 2009)

klingt merkwürdig, zumal noch niemand eins hat. Allerdings war es letztes Jahr auch ein riesen Theater...


----------



## Inspektor (10. März 2009)

was meinste mit Theater?


----------



## j-man (10. März 2009)

es hatte ewig gedauert, bis die Fritzz verfügbar waren...


----------



## Maxwie (10. März 2009)

Also ich habe die Info das die 13/14 KW gebaut werden und dann ab 15 KW im Laden stehen...


----------



## Frogfisch (11. März 2009)

Bin mir fast sicher dass dieser Laden noch einige 2008 er und bereits 2009er
Fritzz schon im Laden hat.

http://www.schlierseer-radhaus.de/


----------



## Fritzzla (11. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich, unter anderem hier im Forum, gelesen hatte, dass das 08er Fritzz sehr schnell vergriffen war, bin ich Anfang Januar 09 zu meinem Händler und hab nachgefragt. 
Der hat dies bestädigt und so hab ich direkt das Fritzz The One bestellt. Mein Händler hat noch in meiner Gegenwart bei Cube angerufen um ein zusätzliches The One  zu ordern. 
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war die Nachfrage wohl schon sehr hoch, weil er nach dem Gespräch meinte "Glück gehabt, zwei Wochen später hättest du wohl keins mehr bekommen...". Vorraussichtlicher Lieferzeitpunkt lag damals bei KW 12. 

Vergangenen Montag war ich nochmal bei meinem Händler, um nachzufragen ob der Termin noch steht.
Er gleich bei Cube angerufen: die Rahmen sind eingetroffen und müssen noch lackiert werden. In 2-3 Wochen sollte es im Laden stehen.

Soviel zu meinem Wissen, frohes Warten noch!


----------



## Maxwie (11. März 2009)

das bestätigt ja genau die aussage von meinem Händler! Ich habe übrigends im November bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MGaul1106 (12. März 2009)

Hallo,
ich will mir ein Fritzz The One kaufen und brauche Eure Hilfe wegen der richtigen Rahmengrösse:
- ich bin 188cm und habe eine Schrittlänge von 86cm
- vom Fahrstil möchte ich schon auch vernünftig auch längere Anstiege bergauf fahren, aber ich kaufe mir das Fritzz als 2. Rad neben einem Carbon Hardtrail vorallem, um es bergab und auf Trails richtig krachen zu lassen (evtl. mit Vollvisier Helm)
Soll ich ein 18" oder 20" Rahmen nehmen?
Danke für Eure Hilfe
Gruß


----------



## j-man (13. März 2009)

ich denke 18" dürfte für Dich schon zu klein sein, jedenfalls wenn Du viele Uphillstücke fahren willst.


----------



## Maxwie (13. März 2009)

Also ich bin 190cm hoch und habe L bestellt


----------



## dampflocke (14. März 2009)

hallo

ich werde habe mir das Fritzz vor ort bestellt. Der Händler meint das es in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen in den Läden stehen sollte. Denn die räder werden zurzeit hergestellt.
Eigentlich waren die bikes schon für Dezember max. Januar gedacht aber da Shimano z. Z. schlecht liefern kann hat sich der Liefertermin etwas verzögert.

grüße


----------



## Maxximum (15. März 2009)

ach der verzögert sich doch immer.
wie immer werden die meisten bikes erst im frühjahr im laden stehen, egal was dein händler sagt oder gesagt bekommt.


----------



## Casper (15. März 2009)

Ich bin ja auch schon lange am Warten, habe mein Fritzz im Oktober bestellt und hoffe es ist bald da. Habe leider keinen fixen Termin. An Tagen wie heute, fällt das Warten schon schwer. Gruss Casper

Hat denn schon jemand sein Fritzz bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonniewalker (21. März 2009)

Hallo
Habe vor einer Stunde meins beim Händler bestellt, Größe "s" ,Ausstattung The one, in Black.
Liefertermin: 17 Kw, hoffentlich!!!

Grüße!


----------



## maybrik (22. März 2009)

jonniewalker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Habe vor einer Stunde meins beim Händler bestellt, Größe "s" ,Ausstattung The one, in Black.
> Liefertermin: 17 Kw, hoffentlich!!!
> 
> Grüße!


 
Oh mein Gott KW 17 ich hoffe meines kommt früher. Ich warte
auch schon seit Okt. und ich mag schon nicht mehr warten.
Da die Trails schon ordentlich was hergeben aber mir dazu ca.
60 mm fehlen

Grüsse an die Wartenden


----------



## Casper (24. März 2009)

Wo sind bloss all die Fritzz besteller? Scheiss Wetter, kein Bike und nichts läuft im Forum??? da kann was nicht stimmen. Freue mich über Fritzz news.
Gruss Casper


----------



## kinschman (24. März 2009)

aaach, wat soll man sich da nen stress machen 
wenns da ist, ists da - fertig 

dürfte wohl noch so 2wochen dauern bis hier der erste sein neues fritzz vorführt.


----------



## maybrik (24. März 2009)

Casper schrieb:


> Wo sind bloss all die Fritzz besteller? Scheiss Wetter, kein Bike und nichts läuft im Forum??? da kann was nicht stimmen. Freue mich über Fritzz news.
> Gruss Casper


 
Wenn Schei** Wetter wäre. Bei uns is super Wetter und kein
neues Rad, ich hoffe nicht das es noch 2 Wochen dauern wird,
wie der Kollege meint.

Grüsse


----------



## MGaul1106 (24. März 2009)

Hi, ich habe mein Fritzz "The One" vor 1 Woche bestellt. Farbe white n' Cocoa.
Laut Händler sollen die schwarzen nächste Woche und die white n' cocoa in KW 15 kommen.

Sobald die schwarzen kommen, werde ich beim Händler jeweils ein 18" und 20" Probefahren, um dann zu entscheiden, welches ich bei den white n' cocoa dann nehme. Mein Händler bekommt von beiden Farben in jeder Größe 16"/18"/20" jeweils 2 Stück, da er diese bei Cube auf der Messe geordert hat.

Gruß an alle wartenden Leidensgenossen!


----------



## Rüssel__ (25. März 2009)

Ich spiel auch grad mit dem Gedanken mein Stereo zu verkaufen und auf ein Fritzz umzusteigen ( mehr Federweg und Optisch gefällts mir auch ).
Jetzt meinte mein Dealer, das ich mir mit dem Fritzz bergauf um einiges schwerer tun würde wegen dem mehrgewicht und dem federweg.....
Macht das denn wirklich soviel aus???? 


Grüsse Rüssel


----------



## j-man (25. März 2009)

ja, nein, wer soll Dir das schon so aus der Ferne bestätigen können? Hier weiß doch niemand, wie Deine Fahrgewohnheiten sind! 
Ich kann nur wiederholen: Für mich war X-Alp letztes Jahr mit dem Fritzz kein Problem. Und ich bin wahrlich kein Langstrecken-/Uphillfahrer.


----------



## Rüssel__ (25. März 2009)

j-man schrieb:


> ja, nein, wer soll Dir das schon so aus der Ferne bestätigen können? Hier weiß doch niemand, wie Deine Fahrgewohnheiten sind!


Das ist schon richtig.
Aber ich kenn bisher nur das Stereo und hab keine Ahnung ob der andere Federweg bzw. das für mich geringe mehrgewicht (des fritzz) wirklich soviel unterschied beim bergauffahren macht??
Da muss ich mich halt auf Aussagen anderer verlassen und deshalb meine Frage hier......

Grüsse


----------



## j-man (25. März 2009)

ok was ich sage stimmt, aber du wiederholst die Frage trotzdem? 
Bin verwirrt. Hier meine Prognose: Wenn sich andere Fritzz-Eigentümer zu Wort melden, werden sie dir sagen, dass sie das alles nicht Problem ansehen. Schließlich ist der Mensch geneigt, anzunehmen, dass er beim Bike-Kauf die richtige Entscheidung getroffen hat. 
Mehr sage ich jetzt auch nicht dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (25. März 2009)

j-man schrieb:


> ok was ich sage stimmt, aber du wiederholst die Frage trotzdem?
> Bin verwirrt. Hier meine Prognose: Wenn sich andere Fritzz-Eigentümer zu Wort melden, werden sie dir sagen, dass sie das alles nicht Problem ansehen. Schließlich ist der Mensch geneigt, anzunehmen, dass er beim Bike-Kauf die richtige Entscheidung getroffen hat.
> Mehr sage ich jetzt auch nicht dazu.


Nah gut vielleicht hätt ich besser ein neues Thema mit meiner Frage aufgemacht, aber jetzt ist es halt schon hier drin...


----------



## j-man (25. März 2009)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Nah gut vielleicht hätt ich besser ein neues Thema mit meiner Frage aufgemacht, aber jetzt ist es halt schon hier drin...



Das wäre ja noch schlimmer gewesen! AAARGHH, ich wollte doch nichts mehr dazu sagen. 

Also geh' los und kaufe Dir das Fritzz, es macht glücklich.


----------



## Rüssel__ (25. März 2009)

j-man schrieb:


> Also geh' los und kaufe Dir das Fritzz, es macht glücklich.


Ich denk so werd ich mich auch entscheiden...und jetzt schluss damit


----------



## aux-racing (25. März 2009)

ich bin beide vor meinem kauf probe gefahren.
meine entscheidung war definitiv nur noch nach dem federweg und dem aussehen abhängig, denn vom reinen fahren bergauf her sind die unterschiede nicht so gross.
berab jedoch schlägt das fritzz des stereo um läääängen.


----------



## jonniewalker (28. März 2009)

Servus,
Denke auch das der Unterschied zwischen Stereo und Fritz nicht allzu groß ist, 1,5 kg Mehrgewicht das Fritzz, sollte kein Problem sein, es sei denn du fährst Profirennen.
Bei mir zum Beispiel kommts beim Uphill nicht auf die Zeit an, ganz easy ( naja vielleicht nicht unbedingt easy, aber entspannt) den Berg rauf und dann schön geschmeidigen Downhill.

Übrigens, anruf vom Händler, mein Fritzz kommt Montag/Dienstag.


----------



## maybrik (28. März 2009)

jonniewalker schrieb:


> Übrigens, anruf vom Händler, mein Fritzz kommt Montag/Dienstag.


 

Das hört man mal gerne und ich muss dazu sagen​ 

Ich will davon Bilder!!!!​ 
Danke und Grüss​


----------



## Maxwie (28. März 2009)

wann hattest du denn Bestellt ? Meins soll eigentlich hauch die Woche kommen...


----------



## MGaul1106 (28. März 2009)

Hi, ich bin heute das Fritzz "The One" 2009 in 18" und 20" Probegefahren und kann nur sagen das es einen absolut super Eindruck macht. 
Ich habe ja eines in white'n Cocoa bestellt und diese Woche sind bei meinem Händler schonmal die schwarzen eingetroffen. Da bei mir die Rahmengröße noch nicht feststand gab es heute die Probefahrt. Ich habe mich für das 18" entschieden bei 188cm und 87cm Schrittlänge (barfuß).
Jetzt warte ich sehnsüchtig darauf das Cube das "The One" endlich in white'n Cocoa liefert, damit ich meinen Schatz abholen kann.
Habe auch eine Kind Shock I950 mitbestellt (freu!)
Laut Händler soll das Bike in 1-2 Wochen kommen.
Gruß


----------



## Maxwie (28. März 2009)

Bin ja mal gespannt welche angeaben richtig sien werden: Ich hoffe ja die das die white nächste Woche kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonniewalker (29. März 2009)

Maxwie schrieb:


> wann hattest du denn Bestellt ? Meins soll eigentlich hauch die Woche kommen...


 Habe meins am 21.03.2009 bestellt, nachdem ich sechs Wochen auf ein Testbike gewartet habe, der Cube Vertreter hatte eins versprochen aber dummerweise sein Wort nicht gehalten.
Dann wars mir egal und hab einfach bestellt!


----------



## maybrik (29. März 2009)

jonniewalker schrieb:


> Habe meins am 21.03.2009 bestellt


 

Wow das ging aber schnell. Ich hab meines im Okt. bestellt und ich sollte es eigentlich auch schon haben (Ende Feb. Anfang März).
Was hast den bestellt schwarz oder White'n'Cocoa (the one oder K18)
und bitte nicht vergessen

BILDER​ 

Grüsse​


----------



## Maxwie (29. März 2009)

Ich hab auch im November bestellt. Anfangs hieß es noch Februar/März aber neuere Aussagen sind halt KW 15 also die kommende Woche !!!


----------



## jonniewalker (29. März 2009)

maybrik schrieb:


> Wow das ging aber schnell. Ich hab meines im Okt. bestellt und ich sollte es eigentlich auch schon haben (Ende Feb. Anfang März).
> Was hast den bestellt schwarz oder White'n'Cocoa (the one oder K18)
> und bitte nicht vergessen
> 
> ...


 Habs n schwarz bestellt, Ausstattung the one, Größe s
Bilder kommen sobald ich es habe!


----------



## maybrik (29. März 2009)

jonniewalker schrieb:


> Habs n schwarz bestellt, Ausstattung the one, Größe s
> Bilder kommen sobald ich es habe!


 
Das wollte ich hören dank

lg


----------



## Casper (30. März 2009)

Freu mich auch auf eure Pics, ich halt die Warterei nicht mehr aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maybrik (30. März 2009)

Hab heute mit meinem Händler tele. und hab die neue Lieferzeit bekommen, für KW 17. Hat was von Änderungen am Rahmen gequasselt. Was soll da geändert werden (ich glaub is ne Ausrede, die haben leider Lieferverzug)?

Grüsse


----------



## bike-nigges (31. März 2009)

Servus miteinander,
ich habe gerade eben direkt von Cube erfahren, dass die stylischsten aller Cubes (ja, ich bin verliebt in einen weißen Fritzz) wohl wirklich noch bis KW-18 brauchen!!  

-> MGaul1106:

Ich bin auch schwer am überlegen wg. RH. 18"? 20"?
schrittlänge: 88cm, 191cm 
18" ist bei Dir wahrscheinlich schon ziemlich kompakt oder!?

leidenden Gruß an alle Fritzzianer,

bike-nigges


----------



## Casper (31. März 2009)

Haben die da was von wegen Rahmenänderungen oder sonst was interessantes für sehnlichste Fritzz Piloten verraten ?


----------



## EinerVonVielen (31. März 2009)

bike-nigges schrieb:


> Servus miteinander,
> ich habe gerade eben direkt von Cube erfahren, dass die stylischsten aller Cubes (ja, ich bin verliebt in einen weißen Fritzz) wohl wirklich noch bis KW-18 brauchen!!
> 
> -> MGaul1106:
> ...


----------



## maybrik (31. März 2009)

Also ich hoffe das mein Händler diesmal, mir die richtige Auskunft über KW 17 gegeben hat, obwohl es egal wäre. Warten muss man so oder so.
Dafür hat man dan ein wunderschönes bike, darauf wartet man dann
wieder gerne.

Grüsse an alle Wartenden


----------



## jonniewalker (31. März 2009)

Servus,
war vorhin (31.3.09  18:00Uhr) beim Händler, wollte eigentlich meins abholen, noch immer nicht da.
Zitat Händler: Bike´s sind fertig, sollten morgen ausgeliefert werden!!! (Die schwarzen)
Versprechen konnte er es mir leider nicht!
Hoffen wir mal auf morgen!!!


----------



## bike-nigges (1. April 2009)

Hi,

-> jonniewalker:

Sag doch bitte gleich bescheid, wenn´s da ist, ja!? 

Zwar bringt mir das mein fritzz auch nicht näher, aber ich kann meinen Neid auf die Schwarz-Fahrer ein bißchen schüren 

Falls schon jemand in ungefähr meiner Größe (191 cm/88 SL) auf dem Fritzz gefahren ist--bitte Helfen! Ich schwanke gerade sehr zwischen 18" und 20"...
(noch könnt ich die Best. ändern)

btw:
in den letzten Tagen/ Wochen summt mir immer das Lied "so lonely" im Kopf rum... Hoffentlich geht das bald weg...

Grüße,

bike-nigges


----------



## MGaul1106 (1. April 2009)

@bike-nigges:
Ich muß sagen das ich ziemlich überrascht war, wie wenig Unterschied zwischen dem 18" und dem 20" ist.  Ich habe z.B. bei beiden Rahmen den Höhenunterschied zwischen Lenker (Griffe) und Sattel gemessen, wenn ich den Sattel auf "Cross-Country-Position" zum Uphillen stelle (also Ferse gerade noch auf das Pedal in der untersten Stellung und Lot von Kniescheibe fällt durch Pedalachse). Ich hatte nur einen messbaren Unterschied von 1cm (welcher der Sattel beim 20" tiefer stand als beim 18").
Da der Radstand sowie die Oberrohrlänge des Fritzz sowieso schon recht lang ist für ein Enduro Bike, habe ich mich dann relativ schnell für das 18" entschieden.
Gruß


----------



## jonniewalker (1. April 2009)

Hab die Schnauze voll !!! Mein Bike is heut wieder nicht gekommen. Also heißt es wieder warten.


----------



## bike-nigges (2. April 2009)

-> MGaul1106:

Danke für die Antwort,

-> all:
ich hab gestern mal bei nem Händler hier in der gegend angefragt wg. Verfügbarkeit, (Rahmen-)Größenvergleich, usw. Und angeblich hat er ein 09er the one in 18" da (wenn überhaupt kann es ja nur das schwarze sein).
Und ein 08er in 20".
Aber das soll ja ein ziemlicher Geometrieunterschied sein...

Hab mich auf jeden Fall gleich für morgen angemeldet zum Probesitzen 

aber schwarz ist halt nicht white n cocoa... 

Gruß, 
bike-nigges


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonniewalker (2. April 2009)

Servus,
so, jetzt mein letzter Kommentar zum Thema Cube Fritzz, Auslieferungen!

Warte ja schon ne weile auf mein neues Bike(wie viele andere auch), erst hab ich mein Testbike nicht bekommen, dann habe ich einfach bestellt.
Zuerst hies es KW17, aufeinmal, ich bekomm es schon KW 13,Anfang KW14, also ich mich riesig gefreut und gleich die Kohle ins Arbeitsauto gepackt um es sofort abzuholen wenns da ist. Dann wieder warten und es kam nicht, ich hin zum Händler(1.4.09), er, müßte morgen da sein. OK Gedult haben.
Heute Anruf vom Händler,ich natürlich gleich gedacht jetzt is es da, m denkste, jetzt sagt Cube: sie haben irgendwelche schwierigkeiten mit dam Rahmen, es kann noch zwei Wochen dauern eh sie Ausliefern. Mein Händler konnt es mir auch nicht genau sagen was da los ist, war auch(glaube ich) ziemlich sauer auf Cube weil die keine klaren Angaben machen.
Nun ja, jetzt heißt es wieder warten!!!!!!!!

Das nächste mal melde ich mich erst wieder mit Bildern vom Bike und ich hoffe es wird noch diesen Monat werden!!!
Also, Geduld haben und abwarten, bis die Tage, jonniewalker!!!

Gut, eine Frage noch? Hat eigendlich jemand schon ein Fritzz 2009 live gesehn???


----------



## Rüssel__ (3. April 2009)

Unser Dealer hat schon seit Anfang der Woche eins in schwarz da.
Sieht recht schick aus.
Aber die schöne Farbe dauert wohl noch etwas....


----------



## Fritzzer93 (3. April 2009)

Hi 
ich habe gerade diese e-mail von cube bekommen:





> leider haben wir Probleme mit den Rahmen. Momentan werden die Toleranzen des
> Hinterbaus zu stark überschritten, so dass wir die Räder nicht ausliefern
> können. Der aktuelle Stand der Auslieferung ist leider erst KW 20, also Mitte
> Mai.
> ...


 
ich habe langsam keine Lust mehr


----------



## Maxwie (3. April 2009)

Ich habe heute von meinem Händler genau die selbe Info bekommen. Mitte Mai scheint wohl jetzt angesagt zu sein


----------



## EinerVonVielen (3. April 2009)

2999 Euro für Toleranzen am Hinterbau 

Laßt doch das 2009 Fritzz sterben, wir warten gleich aufs 2010

Bravo Cube Bravo


----------



## Maxwie (3. April 2009)

EinerVonVielen schrieb:


> 2999 Euro für Toleranzen am Hinterbau
> 
> Laßt doch das 2009 Fritzz sterben, wir warten gleich aufs 2010
> 
> Bravo Cube Bravo



Naja es wäre natürlich besser sie würden die Räder einfach mal mit den toleranzen ausliefern und darauf hoffen das es nicht so viele bemerken werden.

Ich bin froh das Cube die Räder erst ausliefert wenn die Toleranzen eingehalten werden und nicht auf "gut glück"!! Dann warte ich lieber und zahle 2999 Euro für ein rad mit ordentlichem Hinterbau!

Gruß

Max


----------



## EinerVonVielen (4. April 2009)

Hallo,

lese dir mal den Thread (Lagerprobleme Cube) durch.

Da gehts auch um Toleranzen. 

Wie ich das sehe,arbeiten die Herrschaften in Taiwan nicht gerade sorgfältig.

Und aufs Fritzz warten wir noch bis Juni.

Gruß


----------



## Maxwie (4. April 2009)

Also ich habe ein 2008 AMS das hat auch keine Lagerprobleme. ABer davon kann sich nimand freisprechen, gerade habe ich mit meinem Nachbar geredet der hat ei nneues Rose all mountain mit dem neuen BB30 Innenlager welches er nach 6 Wochen jetzt wieder zu Rose gefahren hat wegen knacken im Tretlager. Jetzt muss er auf einen neuen Rahmen warten. Dann lieber direkt länger warten und nicht mehr reklamieren müssen! und wenn du die Mail gelesen hast weißt du das Mai sehr warscheinlich ist und sie versuchen noch vorhher auszuliefern!

Wartest du eigentlich auch auf dein Fritzz oder warum die aufregung ?

Gruß


----------



## EinerVonVielen (4. April 2009)

Na klar, warte ich auf ein Fritzz!!Und das schon seit September 08 !!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxwie (4. April 2009)

Na dann freu dich doch einfach das du ein Rad bekommst was keine Probleme mit Toleranzen am Hinterbau hat. Glaub mir es wäre schlimmer wenn du es jetzt  hättest und dann in nem Monat wieder abgeben müsstes. Das ist noch viel ätzender.

Gruß


----------



## freeman-nick (4. April 2009)

Hallo an alle die auf Ihr Fritzz warten,

habe den Thread hier mal beobachtet und kann es nicht fassen wie lange Ihr wuch hinhalten laßt.

Das Problem ist nicht euer Händler, der steht nähmlich als der Idiot zwischen Cube und Euch, jedes mal rift er für euch an und fragt nach wann die Ware kommt und immer wieder werden die Termine verschoben.

Es gibt doch genügend andere tolle Bikes am Markt, eine Firma sollte irgendwann auch mal merken das man so nicht mit seinen Kunden umgehen kann.

Ihr wartet nun bis mitte Mai und ich bin der Meinung das Ihr euer Bike bis dorthin immernoch nicht habt, Im Juli sieht man dann schon die Modelle 2010 und IHr habt dan ein neues Bike was schon wieder alt ist.

Sorry, aber meiner Meinung nach ist das eine totale verarsche, zumal manche vor einem haleb Jahr Ihr Bike bestellt habe und noch noch 2 Monate warten müßen.... oder noch länger...


----------



## maybrik (5. April 2009)

Das ist mal wieder etwas was ich gerne sehe!! Da springt mein Herz










freeman-nick schrieb:


> Sorry, aber meiner Meinung nach ist das eine totale verarsche, zumal manche vor einem haleb Jahr Ihr Bike bestellt habe und noch noch 2 Monate warten müßen.... oder noch länger...


 

Hierzu kan ich nur sagen das mann 2010 das bike auch nicht schneller
bekommen wird und man auf ander Modelle genauso warten muss wie z.b. Liteville 901(was dazu noch teurer ist) oder Canyon. Nur der Fritzz
schaut tausendmal besser aus. Aber im Prinzip hat ja recht.

Grüsse


----------



## Maxwie (5. April 2009)

Das ist jedes Jahr die selbe diskussion und jedes Jahr das selbe Problem. ich habe mich fürs fritzz entschieden und habe einen Händler der nur cube und specialized anbietet und da das neue Enduro nicht mit einer solchen austattung aufwarten kann habe ich mich fürs warten entschieden.

Gruß
Max


----------



## maybrik (5. April 2009)

Maxwie schrieb:


> Das ist jedes Jahr die selbe diskussion und jedes Jahr das selbe Problem. ich habe mich fürs fritzz entschieden und habe einen Händler der nur cube und specialized anbietet und da das neue Enduro nicht mit einer solchen austattung aufwarten kann habe ich mich fürs warten entschieden.
> 
> Gruß
> Max


 
Ich seh das gleich. Meiner Meinung nach die richtige Entscheidung.

Grüsse an alle Fritzzer


----------



## kinschman (5. April 2009)

kinschman schrieb:


> aaach, wat soll man sich da nen stress machen
> wenns da ist, ists da - fertig
> ......



ich zitiere mich da mal selber 


verstehe die ganze aufregung nicht !!!
gut ding will weile haben - und alle anderen könnens in punkto termineinhaltung auch nicht besser (z.b. 901, canyon allg.,...)
ihr wollt doch wohl ein ausgereiftes produkt und wenn in der endkontrolle der großteil der rahmen durchs raster gefallen ist, dann muss eben nochmal neu geschweißt werden - und das dauert ! dazu kommt der transport per schiff der auch "etwas" zeit in anspruch nimmt.

für mich wäre es schön wenn das bike anfang mai käme, denn mitte mai gehts nach finale ligure und das wäre ja der ideale einsatzort dafür 
ansonsten brauch ich ne 160er gabel fürs 301


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EinerVonVielen (6. April 2009)

Und ich schau mir mal am Donnerstag die neuen VOTEC - Bikes im Stuttgarter Shop an. Eventuell storniere ich mein Fritzz.

Gruß


----------



## Kistenbiker (6. April 2009)

Schon gesehen????

Ist aber 20 Zoll   K18

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/178930/cat/42


----------



## ganja23 (6. April 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Schon gesehen????
> 
> Ist aber 20 Zoll   K18
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/178930/cat/42



er hat aber auch das the one in white n cocoa da 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=174186


----------



## j-man (6. April 2009)

merkwürdig niedriger Preis für das The One, oder? Dachte das liegt bei 3.000,-


----------



## bike-nigges (6. April 2009)

nee das kann ich mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen...
Wenn dann ist das n Test- oder irgendein Vorserien-Bike. 

Ich bin übrigens am WE bei nem anderen Händler vor Ort das 18" Fritzz (TheOne, schwarz) gefahren. 
hmm ich glaube ich bleib bei 20". Ich werd auch viel bergauf fahren, da wär mir das 18"er wahrscheinlich zu kurz...

Zwei Punkte sind mir jedoch bei der Probefahrt aufgefallen:

1.: Wenn Cube Rahmenprobleme hat--wieso hat dieser Händler dann eines da?
2.: verdammt ist das Fritzz ein geiles Rad!! Jetzt weiß ich wieder wofür ich warte... 

gruß,
bike-nigges


----------



## Fränki__ (6. April 2009)

j-man schrieb:


> merkwürdig niedriger Preis für das The One, oder? Dachte das liegt bei 3.000,-



UVP von Cube ist 2599,- 


----------



## Groudon (6. April 2009)

was oO so "gering"? Und wieso wird es dann überall so um die 2900EUS angeboten? Sind das die 400EUS fürn Händler?


----------



## Fritzzer93 (6. April 2009)

2600â¬ fÃ¼rs K18 und 3000â¬ fÃ¼rs The One
Wenn das nicht stimmt hat mich mein HÃ¤ndler verarscht


----------



## Groudon (6. April 2009)

kann ja sein, dass CUBE ihre Räder mit 2500EUS fürs The ONE als Listenpreis aufsetzt und der Händler, der was verdienen will, dann noch seine 500EURO drauf setzt ... aber wäre cool wenn der Kerl ausm Bikemarkt noch llänger das The One für den Preis listen würde ^^


----------



## jonniewalker (6. April 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Schon gesehen????
> 
> Ist aber 20 Zoll K18
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/178930/cat/42


 Servus,
kann mir nicht vorstellen das er die Bikes da hat, zumindest keine aktuellen(2009)!!!
Kein Händler in meiner Nähe hat eins da und was ist mit der Mail von Cube, die Liefern noch nicht mal aus, also wo soll er sie herbekommen???

Übrigens, die Preise für die Cubes sind normal 2600 fürs K18 und 3000 fürs The One, habe im Netz aber auch schon welche für 2700 (The One) gesehn.
Aber für die Preisklasse kaufe ich lieber beim Händler um die Ecke, den kann ich weningstens zusammen sch...en wenn was nicht passt.
Und 100 bis 150 Euros Rabatt sind bei Händler auch drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maybrik (7. April 2009)

Hi Leute

Da ihr so ein heisses Preisgespräch begonnen habt, würde mich mal Interresieren was Ihr für eure Fritzzer so bezahlt habt.

Grüsse


----------



## ganja23 (7. April 2009)

habe mal bei diesem günstigen anbieter im bikemarkt mal nachgefragt wann man bei dem die Räder kriegt: white n cocoa ende mai , black sofort verfügbar. Als ich gefragt habe wo und wann ich das rad abholen könnte bekam ich nur als Antwort dass gerade eben das letzte rausgegangen ist.
Fake?!

Davor hatte ich mir das in white n cocoa in the one austattung im bikehaus für 2700 gekauft. Ich werde aber vielleicht stornieren weil mir der Händler nur mit einer 70% Wahrscheinlichkeit garantieren kann das es ende mai kommt.

grüsse


----------



## j-man (7. April 2009)

H&S Bike Discount verkauft das "The One" für 3000,-. Die sind der größte Cube-Händler überhaupt und haben also noch die besten Margen. Wenn man dann noch hinzunimmt, dass die Einkaufspreise (insb. Shimano) stark gestiegen sind, erscheint ein Preis von (deutlich) darunter ziemlich abenteuerlich.


----------



## jonniewalker (7. April 2009)

maybrik schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Da ihr so ein heisses Preisgespräch begonnen habt, würde mich mal Interresieren was Ihr für eure Fritzzer so bezahlt habt.
> 
> Grüsse


Servus,
bezahlt habe??? ,ich bezahl erst wenn ichs vor mir sehe!!!
Hab aber schon mal 50Euros angezahlt.

3000 sind bei mir geplant und sind auch schon gedanklich ausgegeben. Hoffe aber das´n neuer Helm, sowie ein paar kleine Änderungen( weißer Lenker, vieleicht ne schwarze Kurbel) und die Pedalen mit drin sind.

Malsehn, vielleicht zeigt sich ja Cube kullant und geht mit dem Preis noch etwas runter, so als kleine Entschuldigung?


----------



## Maxwie (7. April 2009)

naja das glaub ich eher nicht. ich denk ma das beim Händler ein paar prozente drin sind . Hab 09/2008 bestellt, da geht bestimmt noch was


----------



## maybrik (7. April 2009)

jonniewalker schrieb:


> Servus,
> bezahlt habe??? ,ich bezahl erst wenn ichs vor mir sehe!!!
> Hab aber schon mal 50Euros angezahlt.


 
Naja bezahlt oder angezahlt, ich meinte ob ihr einen Preis vereinbart habt oder so??

Grüsse


----------



## jonniewalker (8. April 2009)

Nein, hab noch kein Preis ausgehandelt, aber wenn ichs so wie ich es haben will für 3000 bekomme nehm ichs, ist aber eigendlich rille,ich nehms auf jeden Fall !!!

Hoffe mein Händler liest das nicht!


----------



## Fränki__ (8. April 2009)

Fritzzer93 schrieb:


> 2600 fürs K18 und 3000 fürs The One
> Wenn das nicht stimmt hat mich mein Händler verarscht



Fritzzer93 hat recht - bin leider in der Zeile der Preisliste verrutscht, sorry!

Mich wundert nur, daß gleich zwei Modelle von Cube hinsichtlich der Rahmentoleranzen von Lieferschwierigkeiten betroffen sind.

Ich fühl mich langsam echt von Cube verarscht, vorallem da schon einige Stereos ausgeliefert wurden. Ich kann irgendwie nicht glauben was die uns weiss machen wollen?!?


----------



## rsu (8. April 2009)

jonniewalker schrieb:


> Nein, hab noch kein Preis ausgehandelt, aber wenn ichs so wie ich es haben will für 3000 bekomme nehm ichs, ist aber eigendlich rille,ich nehms auf jeden Fall !!!



Setzen sechs! ...und einmal nachsitzen im Grundkurs "Wie verhandele ich richtig"  Mit Deiner Anzahlung ist wohl auch dem Händler klar geworden dass Du das Rad willst, wozu jetzt noch im Preis nachgeben? Viel Erfolg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maybrik (8. April 2009)

rsu schrieb:


> Setzen sechs! ...und einmal nachsitzen im Grundkurs "Wie verhandele ich richtig"  Mit Deiner Anzahlung ist wohl auch dem Händler klar geworden dass Du das Rad willst, wozu jetzt noch im Preis nachgeben? Viel Erfolg...


 
Naja würde ich so nicht sagen, da ich auch angezahlt habe und mir vorher aber einen guten Preis für das the one ausgehandelt habe!!
Angezahlt habe ich, obwohl ich davon ausgegangen bin das es zu spät kommt(natürlich nicht so viel zu spät) aber ein anderes bike kommt für mich nicht in Frage (ist einfach für mich zurzeit das schönste bike)

Grüsse


----------



## Casper (12. April 2009)

Ich hoffe halt immer noch auf ein Happy-End. Vermutlich bin ich da etwas Blauäugig aber ich hoffe doch sehr, dass Cube ende April ausliefern kann und nämlich auch "the one" Version. Grundsätzlich ist es total enttäuschend was sich hier abspielt auch vermisse ich ein Statement von seiten Cube. Unser Ärger ist doch nicht aus der LUft gegriffen, denn auch ich habe im letzten Herbst bestellt, ohne das Fritzz je gefahren zu sein und musste lange sparen, da hoffe ich doch schwer das es bald klappt.


----------



## maybrik (12. April 2009)

Casper schrieb:


> Ich hoffe halt immer noch auf ein Happy-End. Vermutlich bin ich da etwas Blauäugig aber ich hoffe doch sehr, dass Cube ende April ausliefern kann und nämlich auch "the one" Version. Grundsätzlich ist es total enttäuschend was sich hier abspielt auch vermisse ich ein Statement von seiten Cube. Unser Ärger ist doch nicht aus der LUft gegriffen, denn auch ich habe im letzten Herbst bestellt, ohne das Fritzz je gefahren zu sein und musste lange sparen, da hoffe ich doch schwer das es bald klappt.


 
Ich kann mich sehr gut in deine Lage versetzen, nur glaub ich nicht dran das es ende April noch kommen wird! Noch weniger glaub ich das irgendjemand von cube hierzu eine Äusserung abgeben wird. Wozu anscheinend auch
Dafür ist die freude dan umso grösser wen es da ist.


Grüsse


----------



## Casper (13. April 2009)

Ich hoffe doch sehr die Freude wird bald sehr gross sein. Denn im Moment sind es gemischte Gefühle, würde mir ein anderes Bike genau so gut gefallen wie das Fritzz so würde ich mich anders entscheiden. So ein Bike kauft man halt nicht so schnell schnell, sondern da ist langes sparen dahinter und dann erwartet man halt auch etwas. Vor allem bei dem genialen Wetter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nerv!!!!!!!


----------



## maybrik (13. April 2009)

Casper schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch sehr die Freude wird bald sehr gross sein. Denn im Moment sind es gemischte Gefühle, würde mir ein anderes Bike genau so gut gefallen wie das Fritzz so würde ich mich anders entscheiden. So ein Bike kauft man halt nicht so schnell schnell, sondern da ist langes sparen dahinter und dann erwartet man halt auch etwas. Vor allem bei dem genialen Wetter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nerv!!!!!!!


 

Ich würde auch schon gerne damit fahren und den Federweg geniessen, zum glück hab ich noch mein ams pro zum fahren und kann damit das Wetter geniessen.

Grüsse


----------



## dr.thrill (14. April 2009)

Ich kann alle Fritzzler beruhigen: Die Lieferschwierigkeiten betreffen auch das AMS 125 The One. Ihr seid nicht allein. Habe mein AMS am 11.September2008 bestellt mit Liefertermin Mitte November. Aktueller Stand der Dinge ist KW19. Laut Cube bringt der Lackierer die Lackbeschichtung nicht zum Halten. Eine Lösung stehe noch aus...
und die schönen Tage gehen dahin...   Traurig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Casper (14. April 2009)

Machst du Scherze? Was soll daran beruhigend sein ? das ist Höchstens ein Solidarisieren einer Üblen Sache.


----------



## Maxwie (14. April 2009)

Also bei canyon siehts wohl auch nicht besser aus. Ich finde es gar nicht so schlimm zu warten. Hab noch mein AMS bis das fritzz kommt und damit helf ich mir über die runden.


----------



## Fritzzer93 (14. April 2009)

Das Schlimme an der Sache ist meiner Meinung nach, dass man nur 4 Monate lang behaupten kann, dass man das neue Modell fährt, weil dann schon wieder die neuen auf der Eurobike vorgestellt werden.
Welche Pedale baut ihr eigentlich dann irgendwann einmal..... auf eure Fritzz? Bin mir da noch etwas unschlüssig.


----------



## EinerVonVielen (14. April 2009)

Truvativ Holzfeller in Weiß


----------



## maybrik (14. April 2009)

Schöne schlanke Atomlab Aircorp!

Grüsse


----------



## Maxwie (14. April 2009)

HI

das sit ja jetzt endlich ma wieder was produktives  könnt ihr ma links zu den genannten Pedalen posten. War letze Woche im Urlaub in Berlin und dann natürlich auch ma bei Stadler, da hatten sie so Atomlab pedale an nem Slayer die sahen auch echt dünn aus. Das finde ich schon sehr schick aber wenn es die Holzfeller in weiß gibt ist das auch geil. Bitte ma Links posten

Dank und Gruß


----------



## maybrik (14. April 2009)

Maxwie schrieb:


> HI
> 
> das sit ja jetzt endlich ma wieder was produktives  könnt ihr ma links zu den genannten Pedalen posten. War letze Woche im Urlaub in Berlin und dann natürlich auch ma bei Stadler, da hatten sie so Atomlab pedale an nem Slayer die sahen auch echt dünn aus. Das finde ich schon sehr schick aber wenn es die Holzfeller in weiß gibt ist das auch geil. Bitte ma Links posten
> 
> Dank und Gruß


 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=29847

Schön schlank und noch dazu in drei Farben

Grüsse


----------



## Maxwie (14. April 2009)

Sehr schick. Hab gerade mal geschaut die Crankbrothers 5050 sehen aber auch sehr fein aus... Da muss ich ma schauen


Gruß


----------



## kinschman (14. April 2009)

nc 17 sudpin 3 - schön leicht, schön flach


----------



## Maxwie (14. April 2009)

Auch schön... irgendwelche erfahrung im bezug auf den Grip?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maybrik (14. April 2009)

kinschman schrieb:


> nc 17 sudpin 3 - schön leicht, schön flach


 
Hatte ich auch eine Zeit lange im Sinn aber hab mich dan anders Entschieden. Freund von mir hatte die Crankbrothers und hat sich dan für neue Pedale entschieden (war andauernd was)


----------



## Bluebird (14. April 2009)

das ist echt schon deprimieren.. ich habe mein Cube ende Januar bestellt.. erst hieß es, anfang märz.. dann ende märz.. und nun ende offen, bzw mitte mai... gehts noch?!?! 

Ernsthaft.. was haben die Ingeneure da gelernt? Was haben die für maschinen da, das die keine Toleranzen in den Griff kriegen?!?! Ist doch schon peinlich....!!! Sind die schon soweit und sagen.. komm wir verkaufen anfang märz das Fritzz.. müssen es aber noch testen?!?!


----------



## kinschman (14. April 2009)

Maxwie schrieb:


> Auch schön... irgendwelche erfahrung im bezug auf den Grip?




fahr die teile seit über 500km und kann mich bislang nicht beklagen - allerdings fahr ich auch immer mit five-ten schuhen - die greifen glaub ich auf fast jedem pedal


----------



## Maxwie (14. April 2009)

Die nc17 aus magnesium sehen ja super aus und das gewicht kann sich auch sehen lassen. Hab den adidas Berm der entwickelt auch wirklich super Grip, wenn der verschlissen ist kommen auch ein paar fiveten an die Füsse dran  

Zu den Ingenieuren, darf ich fragen ob die selbst im Ingenieurstudium steckst ? Weil dann müsste dir klar sein das Langzeitbelastungen bze belastungen überhaupt sich niemals so real simulieren lassen wie mit dem fertigen Produkt

Gruß


----------



## EinerVonVielen (14. April 2009)

Der Link für die Truvativ Holzfeller in Weiß 

http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess..._2&productID=ee0a2b270fafbb3e627852c524a9388f


----------



## EinerVonVielen (14. April 2009)

Die finde ich auch noch ganz schick. 

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/images/product_images/popup_images/15335_0.jpg


----------



## maybrik (15. April 2009)

Bin heute beim meinem Händler gewesen, da ich ihn gebeten hab mein AMS 100 heute anzusehen da dieses knarrt wie verrückt. Er hat auch 2 Stereos in black the one rumstehen die ich mir dan gleich mal angesehen hab. Sehr geil m_uss ich sagen und wenn das Fritzz nur halb so geil aussieht, jackpot (besser als auf jeden bild). Auf die frage wann es kommt war die Antwort Probs mit Tretlager bzw Rahmentoleranzen und mit der Lackierung. Er wird sich erkentlich zeigen. Bin gespannt wie da ich schon einen perfekten Preis erhalten habe und auch auf alles 20% bekomme. _

_Grüsse_


----------



## jonniewalker (16. April 2009)

Fritzzer93 schrieb:


> Das Schlimme an der Sache ist meiner Meinung nach, dass man nur 4 Monate lang behaupten kann, dass man das neue Modell fährt, weil dann schon wieder die neuen auf der Eurobike vorgestellt werden.
> Welche Pedale baut ihr eigentlich dann irgendwann einmal..... auf eure Fritzz? Bin mir da noch etwas unschlüssig.


 Servus,
werde mir auch die weißen Holzfäller montieren, bin mir blos noch nicht sicher ob sie sich mit der silbernen Kurbel vertragen.
Dazu noch einen schönen weißen Lenker.

Gruß, jonniewalker


----------



## Maxwie (16. April 2009)

Holzfäller, nc 17 sudpin oder vlt. die 5050 aber die sudpin magnesium sind soooo schön leicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxwie (17. April 2009)

Also ich muss mal was anderes zum Thema beitragen:

Ich war heute durch zufall bei ienem Cube Händler in einer anderen Stadt, alsdo habe ich mir gedacht gehst du mal rein und schaust mal.
Als ich mit dem Händler ins Gespräch kam fragte ich ihn natürlich auch nach dem Fritzz und bekam die Antwort das es ganz schwierig werden würde wenn man nicht vorbestellt hätte die nächsten drei Monate eins zu bekommen. So weit so gut. Danach fragte er mich dann warum es den Cube und warum das Fritzz sein sollte. Ich sagte ihm das ich ein Enduro Tourer wollte und kein Internetanbieter in betracht ziehen wollte. Darauf antwortete er " Das kannste vergessen du, das Fritzz ist ein ganz kleiones bike welches eigentlich nur im Bikepark gefahren wird"!!!
Danach bin ich dann gegangen.

Gruß

Max


----------



## Fritzzer93 (17. April 2009)

Völliger Schmarrn!!
Das Ding geht besser bergauf als ein canyon torque ES. Konnte letzten Samstag eine kleine Runde mit einem Vorserien-Fritzz fahren weil ich den Händler zufällig getroffen habe. Es kam mir auch größer vor als das torque.(beide 18 zoll)
In welcher Stadt war denn der Händler?


----------



## maybrik (17. April 2009)

Maxwie schrieb:


> Danach fragte er mich dann warum es den Cube und warum das Fritzz sein sollte. Ich sagte ihm das ich ein Enduro Tourer wollte und kein Internetanbieter in betracht ziehen wollte. Darauf antwortete er " Das kannste vergessen du, das Fritzz ist ein ganz kleiones bike welches eigentlich nur im Bikepark gefahren wird"!!!
> Danach bin ich dann gegangen.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 

Also das hör ich heute auch das erste mal aber villeicht meinte der Händler ja das FLYING CIRCUS  
und das passt auch nicht ganz


Grüsse


----------



## Maxwie (17. April 2009)

Das würde zumindest seine Aussage ein wenig rechtfertigen! Ich glaub ich hab auch ziemlich doof geguckt als ich das gehört habe aber ich konnte das einfach nicht wechseln. Der scheint seine Produktpalette ja ziemlich genau zu kennen.


----------



## kinschman (18. April 2009)

tja, ich würde selbst mit meinem 20zoll ams100 innen bikepark - und jetzt ??? 

im grunde is so ne pauschalisierung, ob bikeparktauglich oder nicht, totaler kappes.
kommt halt immer drauf an, wer wie was fährt !

naja, aber der händler war ja offensichtlich nen echter profi


----------



## dampflocke (18. April 2009)

also hab ja gehört das fritzz soll ziehmlichn knarcksen also mal echt hab heute nen trek remedy gefahren und der rahmen war so dünn das kann doch kein enduro sein dat is doch viel zu instabil , da musste jan angst aben daste des mim fingernagel eindrückst , dasss ist ja unglaublich wie dünn der rahmen vom trek schon ist wie dünn dan der rahmen vom cube erscht ist das fällste einmal aufn stein dann isses put was ll  man dann damit macen 3000  eusen zahlen um dann ein instablis rad zu haben ich weiß ja nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (18. April 2009)

Ich hoffe ja auch, dass man das Rad ordentlich anpacken kann ohne Dellen reinzumachen ... weil muss mein Rad immer in 4. Stock tragen und wenn ich dann vlt etwas fester zudrücke ...


----------



## Maxwie (18. April 2009)

na nun wartet es doch mal ab  ist ja nicht das erste Rad was Cube baut also werden die sich sicherlich gedanken über die Rahmenstärke gemacht haben. In diese Richtung ging doch noch nie ein problem bei den Fritzz der letzen Jahre 

Gruß


----------



## Fritzzer93 (18. April 2009)

nja.... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=354851&highlight=fritzz+kaputt 
denke aber, dass das Einzelfälle waren.


----------



## Maxwie (18. April 2009)

also ich denk ma das das ein einzall war ( ich hoffe es auch wirklich )

gruß


----------



## maybrik (18. April 2009)

dampflocke schrieb:


> also hab ja gehört das fritzz soll ziehmlichn knarcksen also mal echt hab heute nen trek remedy gefahren und der rahmen war so dünn das kann doch kein enduro sein dat is doch viel zu instabil , da musste jan angst aben daste des mim fingernagel eindrückst , dasss ist ja unglaublich wie dünn der rahmen vom trek schon ist wie dünn dan der rahmen vom cube erscht ist das fällste einmal aufn stein dann isses put was ll man dann damit macen 3000 eusen zahlen um dann ein instablis rad zu haben ich weiß ja nicht


 
Ich versteh nicht ganz was das Trek remedy mit dem cube Fritzz zu tun hat und vorallem ist es immer wieder gut was man hört! 


Grüsse


----------



## ganja23 (18. April 2009)

maybrik schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht ganz was das Trek remedy mit dem cube Fritzz zu tun hat und vorallem ist es immer wieder gut was man hört!
> 
> 
> Grüsse



das Gewicht. Beide sind leichtbauten!


----------



## kinschman (19. April 2009)

...also ich weiß nicht wo an einem real über 3kg schweren rahmen der leichtbau sein soll ???


----------



## maybrik (19. April 2009)

kinschman schrieb:


> ...also ich weiß nicht wo an einem real über 3kg schweren rahmen der leichtbau sein soll ???


 
Seh ich ganz gleich?? Wäre dan beim swoop auch nix anderes.

grüsse


----------



## dampflocke (19. April 2009)

na halt echt net
beim remedy wie beim fritzz des ist leichtbau
mein rad swoop 8.0 wiegt gewogen mit schweren platforms in 20zoll 14,9kg
mit ungefähr den selben teilen wie zb am fritzz
wo wenn nicht am rahmen solten sie das gewicht eingespart haben?

ich deke das fritzz funzt solange gut bist man den ersten sturz in nem steinfeld hat
das andere sind vlt aber auch och fahrradträger da is auch sone klemme die ober oder unterrohr quetscht
darf man mit carbnrädern nicht verwenden vlt is des dann da auch so

ich will hier auc keinem das fritzz schlecht reden aber man sollte auch bedenken das die leute von cube auch nicht zaubern können und das meiste gewicht kann man nunmal am rahmen sparen


----------



## Maxwie (19. April 2009)

Sagt aml ein gaqnz anderes Thema. Was wollt ihr eigentlich mit eurem Fritzz fahren ? Ich z.b möchte schöne Touren fahren bis 60-70 km so um die 1250-1500 hm. dabei möchte ich einfach die Reserven bergab geniessen aber terotzdem bequem und komfortabel jeden berg erklimmen! Die Zeit die ich für bergauf benötige ist mir dabei eigentlich eher zweitrangig wichtig.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maybrik (19. April 2009)

dampflocke schrieb:


> na halt echt net
> beim remedy wie beim fritzz des ist leichtbau
> mein rad swoop 8.0 wiegt gewogen mit schweren platforms in 20zoll 14,9kg
> mit ungefähr den selben teilen wie zb am fritzz
> ...


 
Ich verstehe was du meinst aber irgenwie passt des trotzdem nicht ganz. Da du schreibst dein radon wiegt 14.9 kg lt Katalog wiegt es aber nur 13.9 kg (kleinster Rahmen wahrscheinlich). 
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Swoop-8-0_id_6101_.htm

Das Fritzz soll 13.55 kg (sicher die kleinste Rahmengrösse) lt Katalog in White'n'Cocoa wiegen und da nach wie vor noch keiner eines hat und bei cube die kg sowieso nicht stimmen, verwette ich einiges das, das Rad um die 14.6 kg oder mehr kg haben wird.

www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/FRITZZ_id_30619_.htm#anker

Aber ich glaube das werde ich heute und hier nicht wiederlegen können
da der Fritzz noch nicht da ist aber ich glaube die machen ihr ding schon richtig bei cube bis auf die Lieferzeit! 
Das remedy funzt übrigens auch nach Stürzen wunderbar kann ich aus
Erfahrung berichten!

Grüsse


----------



## maybrik (19. April 2009)

Maxwie schrieb:


> Sagt aml ein gaqnz anderes Thema. Was wollt ihr eigentlich mit eurem Fritzz fahren ? Ich z.b möchte schöne Touren fahren bis 60-70 km so um die 1250-1500 hm. dabei möchte ich einfach die Reserven bergab geniessen aber terotzdem bequem und komfortabel jeden berg erklimmen! Die Zeit die ich für bergauf benötige ist mir dabei eigentlich eher zweitrangig wichtig.
> 
> Gruß


 
Ziemlich genau das gleiche und abwärts noch etwas gröber aber keinen
bike park oder so. Für schnell den Berg rauf hab ich mein ams pro 100

Grüsse


----------



## Maxwie (19. April 2009)

Sehr lustig ich hab auch noch nen ams 100 mit dem ich jetzt noch notgedrungen meine Runden ziehe. Bin ma gespannt wie sich das Bergaufverhalten ändern wird. Ich denke aber das die absenkbare Talas sher praktisch sein wird wenns länger Bergauf gehen soll!

Gruß


----------



## maybrik (19. April 2009)

Maxwie schrieb:


> Sehr lustig ich hab auch noch nen ams 100 mit dem ich jetzt noch notgedrungen meine Runden ziehe. Bin ma gespannt wie sich das Bergaufverhalten ändern wird. Ich denke aber das die absenkbare Talas sher praktisch sein wird wenns länger Bergauf gehen soll!
> 
> Gruß


 
Nö ich fahr noch gerne mit meinem ams 100(Deshalb behalte ich es auch). Ich hoffe das ändert sich bald. Bin auch sehr gespannt wie es sein wird mit dem Fritzz bergauf (mit der Gabel bzw Talas am Slayer von einem Freund schon gefahren) und vorallem bin ich schon gespannt wie es bergab läuft! 
Wir werdens ja bald wissen, hoffe ich


----------



## ribisl (20. April 2009)

War keine Talas, sondern eine 36 Van RC2. Wer braucht schon ne Absenkung und ausserdem gibts nichts sensibel-geschmeidigeres als ne VAN.

Und Bald ist relativ 
Malsehen wer von uns 2 zerst sein neues Gerät unterm Hintern hat.


----------



## rsu (20. April 2009)

maybrik schrieb:


> Das Fritzz soll 13.55 kg (sicher die kleinste Rahmengrösse) lt Katalog in White'n'Cocoa wiegen und da nach wie vor noch keiner eines hat und bei cube die kg sowieso nicht stimmen, verwette ich einiges das, das Rad um die 14.6 kg oder mehr kg haben wird.



Der 08er Rahmen (eloxiert) wiegt in 18" ohne Dämpfer ca 2980g. Kann ja jeder selber rechnen wo man am Ende rauskommt  Dazu machen die Rohre eh schon einen sehr dünnen Eindruck (Klang). Würde mich wundern wenn sie da noch viel rausgeholt hätten.


----------



## maybrik (20. April 2009)

ribisl schrieb:


> War keine Talas, sondern eine 36 Van RC2. Wer braucht schon ne Absenkung und ausserdem gibts nichts sensibel-geschmeidigeres als ne VAN.
> 
> Und Bald ist relativ
> Malsehen wer von uns 2 zerst sein neues Gerät unterm Hintern hat.


 
Ich glaub du musst noch etwas warten auf dein 901 die müssen sicher noch etwas entwickeln. Obwohl mit dem Lack werden die keine Probs haben.

Grüsse


----------



## Suiso (27. April 2009)

ich bin von Castellon (SPANIEN) und ich hab mein fritzz ihn september beschtellt.
wenn glaubt ihr kann ich main fritzz fahren???


----------



## Suiso (27. April 2009)

halo ich bin von Castellon (SPANIEN) und ich hab
 mein fritzz ihn september beschtellt.
wenn glaubt ihr kann ich mein fritzz fahren??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maybrik (27. April 2009)

Suiso schrieb:


> halo ich bin von Castellon (SPANIEN) und ich hab
> mein fritzz ihn september beschtellt.
> wenn glaubt ihr kann ich mein fritzz fahren??


 
Mir geht es ziemlich ähnlich aber wann du es fährst das wird
dir so schnell keiner beantworten können. Ich hoffe bald


----------



## Maxwie (27. April 2009)

Laut CUbe mitte Mai. ich glaub auch dran


----------



## ganja23 (27. April 2009)

das dauert mir jetzt echt zu lang...
ich werde morgen meinen auftrag stornieren und mir wahrscheinlich ein remedy 8 bzw. 7 kaufen.
man will ja diese saison auch noch biken...

Grüße
Leon


----------



## Maxwie (27. April 2009)

Also jetzt hast du doch bestimmt lang gewartet oder ? Warte doch die zwei wochen noch ab, viel schneller wird das remedy auch nicht fahrbereit sein! Aber ich kann dich schon verstehen. Ich habe mich schon nach einem Enduro Expert umgeschaut.

Gruß

Max


----------



## maybrik (27. April 2009)

Maxwie schrieb:


> Laut CUbe mitte Mai. ich glaub auch dran


 
Bin ich mal gespannt ob das hält oder wieder nicht
Werd nächste Woche mal wieder beim Händler durchklingeln.


----------



## the me (29. April 2009)

Moin Leute,

falls noch wer ein Fritzz sucht, und nicht unbedingt eins von 09 braucht:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k325/a12969/fritzz-black-anodized-rahmen-2008-mit-rp23.html?mfid=41

Gibt's auch ohne Dämpfer ...!!


cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ribisl (29. April 2009)

Klingt gut, â¬ 599.-. WÃ¤r als Winterrad genial!


----------



## ribisl (29. April 2009)

maybrik schrieb:


> Bin ich mal gespannt ob das hält oder wieder nicht
> Werd nächste Woche mal wieder beim Händler durchklingeln.



Jammer nit umadum du Heulsuse! Ich muss noch bis Anfang Juni warten
aber du wahrscheinlich ja auch


----------



## maybrik (29. April 2009)

ribisl schrieb:


> Jammer nit umadum du Heulsuse! Ich muss noch bis Anfang Juni warten
> aber du wahrscheinlich ja auch


 

Nochmal es wird auch nicht Juni werden aber Träum weiter. Wenn ich mir das Winterbike jetzt leiste brauch ich auch eine neue Wohnung!!
Aber anderseits


----------



## Suiso (29. April 2009)

halo mein Geburgstag ist 10/05 glaubt ihr dass ich das bike haben kann?
oder müssen wier noch länger warten.
mein anderes bike hat 16 jharen. es kann nicht meher


----------



## maybrik (30. April 2009)

Hallo liebe Fritzzer

Hab heute einen anruf vom Händler bekommen ( is schon mal gut) Laut ihm soll kommende Woche nur Fritzz produziert werden, die dann auch gleich ausgeliefert werden sollen ( Laut Ihm ist meines auch bei der ersten Auslieferung dabei, da Cube angeblich nach Bestelldatum ausliefert). Das würde bedeuten das ich im schlechtesten Fall mein Fritzz (wie auch ihr) in ca. 2 Wochen habe
Nur ist mir da viel zu viel angeblich und wahrscheinlich dabei aber schön wär es schon.



Grüsse


----------



## Bayer (30. April 2009)

also der cube händler hier in meiner gegend hat jetzt das erste fritzz erhalten.


----------



## maybrik (30. April 2009)

Bayer schrieb:


> also der cube händler hier in meiner gegend hat jetzt das erste fritzz erhalten.


 
ja ja ja super es geht los mein Händler hat anscheinend die richtige Auskunft bekommen und weitergegeben!!!!
In Schwarz??

Grüsse


----------



## Maxwie (30. April 2009)

Also mein Händler hat mir gesagt das mein Fritzz nächste Woche versand wirde, in white! Also werd ich es wohl spätestens übernächste Woche haben!!

Mein ihr schwarze nc-17 Pedale passen farblich zum Fritzz ??

Gruß


----------



## maybrik (1. Mai 2009)

Maxwie schrieb:


> Also mein Händler hat mir gesagt das mein Fritzz nächste Woche versand wirde, in white! Also werd ich es wohl spätestens übernächste Woche haben!!
> 
> Mein ihr schwarze nc-17 Pedale passen farblich zum Fritzz ??
> 
> Gruß


 
Ich hab auch schwarze von atomlab passen glaub ich schon da mehrere Teile schwarz sind (Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Lenker)


----------



## Maxwie (2. Mai 2009)

Hi,

hab mir jetzt die Standartdinger von NC-17 geholt, sind industriegelagert und vomGewicht OK und Stabil. Hoffe jetzt das mein Fritzz diese Woche oder anfang nächster Woche eintrudelt , habe bis jetzt aber auch nochnix anderes gehört.

Gruß
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Casper (3. Mai 2009)

Bin guter Dinge, mein Händler hat mir gesagt, dass es ende nächster Wocher kommen soll. Ausführung White 'n' Cocoa.


----------



## maybrik (4. Mai 2009)

Casper schrieb:


> Bin guter Dinge, mein Händler hat mir gesagt, dass es ende nächster Wocher kommen soll. Ausführung White 'n' Cocoa.


 
Also die Aussagen der verschiedenen Hänler decken sich doch irgendwie! Das ist wie Weihnachten, freu mich schon auf die ersten Fotos


----------



## ribisl (5. Mai 2009)

Bitteschön grad gfundn!


----------



## EinerVonVielen (5. Mai 2009)




----------



## bike-nigges (5. Mai 2009)

Das ist aber hoffentlich kein Fritzz, oder?!

Wenn die Lackprobleme soooo gravierend gewesen sind, dass Sie Farbe jetzt einfach ganz anders ist....

-> Ich hab auch (aus sicherer Quelle) gehört: Am Donnerstag werden die ersten Händler beliefert!!

Also Kinder--noch zweimal schlafen,
bike-nigges


----------



## es geht auch an (5. Mai 2009)

welche größe würdet ihr nehmen
bei 1,86m körpergröße und 86cm schrittlänge?
mein händler meinte 20 zoll ....aber is das dann noch wendig genug für mich?
bei specialized habe ich immer L(=48cm glaub ich)  und komme damit gut zurecht

kann ja leider noch keins probefahren... 


und was is das für ein fritzz auf dem foto in rot weiss...??????


----------



## Fritzzer93 (5. Mai 2009)

Ich bin jetzt ungefähr 1,84 und hab 18 zoll bestellt. Ich hatte auch große Bedenken da ich seit der Bestellung im Oktober 10 cm gewachsen bin. Also hab ich im Februar nochmal bei meinem Händler angerufen ob des dann noch passt und der meinte "kammer noch bis 1,89m fahren. Soll ja schö kurz sein damit mer ordentlich Blödsinn machen kann"  Ich bin auch vor 3 wochen mal kurz mit nem fritzz (18 zoll)gefahren weil ich den lokalen Händler getroffen habe der ein Vorserienmodell hat. Hat perfekt gepasst.
mfg
fritzzer


----------



## bike-nigges (5. Mai 2009)

Ich hab´s mir in 20" bestellt.

192cm, 87cm Schrittlänge

Ich bin am Anfang auch sehr unsicher gewesen, hab dann aber mal ein 18" (leider nur in schwarz) Probefahren können---> Ich bleib bei 20". Das wird (für mich) schon genau richtig. 

Ich denke aber, dass ich da genau auf der Grenze bin, da ich aber eher "tourenorientiert" bin, hab ich mich für die 20" entschieden. Wenn Du eher "Blödsinn" machen willst, nimm 18". (Aber der Unterschied soll ja gar nicht sooo groß sein...)

Gruß,

bike-nigges


----------



## Maxwie (5. Mai 2009)

Na hoffentlich gehört mein Händler zu den ersten Händlern!! Warum ist denn das Fritzz Rot? Sieht ja aus wie ein Stereo! Naja egal in der neuen Bike freeride steht ein Testbericht vom Fritzz The one drin. 8,5 Punkte bergab nur im Mittelfeld dafür Bergauf volle Punkzahl.

Gruß

Max

Aso 190 cm Hoch 86,5 Schrittlänge ---- 20 Zoll weil wegen Tourenfreundlichkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GLINZI (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo.
Kann das sein das die Menschen von Cube das Fritzz von der Optik jetzt plötzlich gleich machen wie das Stereo? Wäre wirklich schade das Design in White 'n' Cocoa sieht einfach nur klasse aus.


----------



## Cube Lova (5. Mai 2009)

Nein ich denek das es ein Stereo rahmen ist. Man beachte die hintere achse---> Fritzz hat eine 12mm steckachse das stereo die 10mm dt achse oder leige ich da falsch!?


----------



## Fritzzer93 (5. Mai 2009)

Stereo und Fritzz haben beide X12 Steckachse
Das Fritzz wird halt irgend so ein Einzelstück sein. Kann man ja auch auf dem  Video auf der Cube-Seite vom Bike-Festival im Hintergrund sehen(genauso wie des Hänzz).
Wär ja auch komisch wenn die plötzlich eine andere Farbe machen, obwohl sie mit der anderen werben.


----------



## Maxwie (5. Mai 2009)

Ich denke auch das es ein einzelstück ist, man kann auch eine absperrung auf dem bild sehen...


----------



## maybrik (5. Mai 2009)

ribisl schrieb:


> Bitteschön grad gfundn!


 

Die Farbe wäre auch geil! Woher hast das pic??


----------



## GLINZI (6. Mai 2009)

Und was ist denn hier los ?hat da jemand schon eins oder?????      http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=174186


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxximum (6. Mai 2009)

da du dir die größe aussuchen kannst, geh ich mal davon aus dass es sich um einen händler handelt. noch dazu heißt der user ''cube-bike-sell''


----------



## Suiso (6. Mai 2009)

halo mein händler hat mir heut gesagt, dass es bis 1 juni nicht kommt.
aber vileicht verspätet es hier (SPANIEN) mehr als in DEUTSCHLAND 
 ich kann nicht mehr warten meine nerven halten nicht mehr
ich hab mir die mallet 2 pedalen gekauf siend auch gut ne?


----------



## bike-nigges (7. Mai 2009)

Kinder es ist soweit--heute nachm. soll der Cube LKW (oder wahrscheinlich eher DHL  ) auf den Hof rollen und den Fritzz bringen!! 

Nach ettlichen schlaflosen Nächten, wird das jetzt aber auch wirklich Zeit 

Sobald er hier ist, schrei ich hier ganz laut im Forum.

(wahrscheinlich letzte fritzzlose) Grüße,

bike-nigges


----------



## Deleted35614 (7. Mai 2009)

Wie wäre es damit ?!
Ab Montag bei Aldi.
Anhang anzeigen Klapprad.pdf


----------



## bike-nigges (7. Mai 2009)

ich nehm das Klapprad!!

Gerade ist anscheinend die Lieferung von Cube gekommen, aber OHNE FRITZZe!!!!! *ARGGHHH*

Auf Nachfrage bei Cube: "...Probleme mit dem Lack...schwierige Lackierung...Auslieferung tröpfchenweise in den nächsten 14Tagen..." DAS KANN DOCH NICHT WAHR SEIN!!! Dann sind wir bei KW-21!!


Ich hab sooo nen Hals gerade....

bike-nigges


----------



## Maxwie (7. Mai 2009)

Hi wie kannst du denn bei cube anrufen?gibts da ne hotline? Wenn ja dann dann wüsste ich die gherne um auch mal nachzufragen!

gruß

Max


----------



## bike-nigges (7. Mai 2009)

hi, 
nee da gibts keine hotline.
Muss Dein Händler für Dich anfragen.

Bin mal gespannt wessen Händler ganz oben in der Lieferrangfolge steht... Wenn jemand sein white ´n cocoa Fritzz hat, bitte gleich posten!
am besten mit Beweisfoto 

gruß,

bike-nigges


----------



## Maxwie (7. Mai 2009)

bike-nigges schrieb:


> hi,
> nee da gibts keine hotline.
> Muss Dein Händler für Dich anfragen.
> 
> ...


Hi.neuste info ist das die räder nicht vor übernächste woche eintreffen werden


----------



## Casper (7. Mai 2009)

Könnte auch Kotzen, Wenn ich nächste Woche nicht habe, dann schaue ich mich um nach einem Santa Cruz.


----------



## maybrik (7. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute 

Also schön langsam nervt mich das was ich lesen muss. Mein Händler hat noch nicht angerufen, hab ihn gebeten sich zu melden wenn er was gegenteiliges zur Lieferzeit hört. Was sagt ihr zum Test in der freeride,
gut oder schlecht?? Das mit dem Preis hab ich lustig gefunden (2.999,- für the one, is normal). Laut freeride zahlst für White'n'Cocoa nochmal 300,- Euronen mehr, das tät uns mal alle freuen oder? Sind anscheinend auch nicht richtig Informiert von cube. Wenigsten etwas zum lachen.


Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxwie (7. Mai 2009)

Hey,

ich glaub im moment könnten hier alle kotzen Aber du hast warscheinlich auch schon so lange wie wir gewartet und auf die eine Woche kommt es doch jetzt auch nicht an. Im endeffekt kauft man sich so ein rad ja für mehr als eine Saison! Aber ich finde es auch echt beschissen und Ärgere mich na jeden tag an dem die Sonne scheint!!!!

Max


----------



## maybrik (7. Mai 2009)

Maxwie schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich glaub im moment könnten hier alle kotzen Aber du hast warscheinlich auch schon so lange wie wir gewartet und auf die eine Woche kommt es doch jetzt auch nicht an. Im endeffekt kauft man sich so ein rad ja für mehr als eine Saison! Aber ich finde es auch echt beschissen und Ärgere mich na jeden tag an dem die Sonne scheint!!!!
> 
> Max


 
Wir haben ja wenigstens noch unser ams 100

Grüsse


----------



## Casper (7. Mai 2009)

Genau ärger und Frust, Weiss nicht so recht was ich vom Freeride Test halten soll. ein bischen nachdenklich stimmt mich das hohe Gewicht 14.9kg und die dürftige Downhillbewertung, wobei das Gewicht ein Fakt ist, so ist doch das schöne Trek Remedy über ein kg leichter???????


----------



## Maxwie (7. Mai 2009)

(Das AMS 100 ist aber nicht gaaanz so downhill lastig zu Interpretieren, wie ich heute erst wieder gemerkt habe   )

Das Remedy , das habe ioch auch schon näher ins Auge gefasst . Einwirklich schönes Teil. Aber die Austattung die mit dem fritzz zu vergleichen ist kostet 3499 und du haste XT Bremse. Welche ich nicht mit der The One auf eine Ebene stellen würde. Leichter ist es auch noch und der Test bescheinigt ja angeblich bestwerte.

Ich finde es aber sehr komisch das hier immer alle das Fritzz im Downhill loben und es in Tests dann so abschneidet. (Hat trek da etwa mehr gezahlt ? ) Ausserdem war es ein Freeride Test, 80% der Bewertung resultieren aus der Downhill wertung. Ich denke das das Fritzz sehr gut den Berg runter fährt und das das Remedy lediglich in den Grenzbereichen vlt etwas besser geht. Da will ich aber in den meisten Fällen gar nicht hin, genauso wie in den Bikepark.
Welches von santa Cruz gäbe es denn? Ich schaue nämlich (wie ihr ja sicherlich hier gerade merkt) auch ganz unverbindlich nach alternativen. 

Ich weiß aber das ich mich bestimmt Ärgern würde wenn irgendwann mal ein Fritzz an mir vorbeifahren würde


Gruß

Max


----------



## maybrik (7. Mai 2009)

Ich bin der Meinung das, der Fritzz für ein Enduro genug Reserven bergab bietet. Nicht für einen light Freerider, finde aber auch das dies die falsch Bez. is. Ich möcht das bike noch entspannt den Berg hoch bekommen und genauso entspannt runter.
Das trek hab ich mir letztes jahr angesehen und ich möchte keine xt bremsen und auch keine bontrager Anbauteile obwohl die sicher auch gut sind, nur ich will die für die Kohle nicht das bike selber ist sonst sehr geil!


----------



## kinschman (7. Mai 2009)

...is ja lustig...bin ich also nicht der einzige den der freeride-superenduro-test ein wenig zweifeln läßt 

...ganz heiß find ich ja das votec vsx !! und wenn man sich das gescheit ausstattet ists auch noch einiges günstiger als das fritzz !! ...habs gerad mal nach meinen ansprüchen konfiguriert....2097,- ...is echt mal ne ansage !!

naja, aber werd wohl dennoch beim fritzz bleiben - schlecht isses ja nun nicht !!
und mit etwas sorgfalt beim dämpfer-tuning und dann klappt das auch mit der hinterbau-performance


----------



## Maxwie (7. Mai 2009)

schön finde ich auch das eigentlich gar nicht erwähnt wird was jetzt eigentlich nicht sooo gut bergab am fritzz geht? und was ist eigentlich hochbeinig ? die Tretlagerhöhe kann es nicht sein da einige ander um einiges höher sind!

Wenn ich mir das Votec konfiguriere lande ich bei 2806 irgenwas, dann lieber Händler+ Fritzz 
Gruß Max

@Maybrik: Das sehe ich alles genauso xt Bremse ist ein nogo Bontager genauso und der Preis dann auch! Das ist auch der Grund fürs fritzz


----------



## maybrik (7. Mai 2009)

Maxwie schrieb:


> schön finde ich auch das eigentlich gar nicht erwähnt wird was jetzt eigentlich nicht sooo gut bergab am fritzz geht? und was ist eigentlich hochbeinig ? die Tretlagerhöhe kann es nicht sein da einige ander um einiges höher sind!
> 
> Gruß Max
> 
> @Maybrik: Das sehe ich alles genauso xt Bremse ist ein nogo Bontager genauso und der Preis dann auch! Das ist auch der Grund fürs fritzz


 
Find ich lustig die gleichen Gedanken wie ich, hab auch gleich geschaut was die anderen bikes für eine Tretlagerhöhe haben (sollten mal biken gehen) und eigentlich steht nix drin warum irgendwas schlecht runter gehen soll.

Seh ich gleich beim votec obwohl es geil aussieht


Grüsse


----------



## Maxwie (7. Mai 2009)

Wenn du wirklich da wohnst wo ich Urlaub mache dann aber haleluja wegen der Anreise     Sonst gerne würde auch gerne mit ein paar anderen Fritzzern ne Runde drehen

Mir ist eigentlich so ein Testergebniss relativ Latte sonlange ich finde das das bike gut Runter fährt ist alles in Ordnung!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maybrik (7. Mai 2009)

Maxwie schrieb:


> Wenn du wirklich da wohnst wo ich Urlaub mache dann aber haleluja wegen der Anreise    Sonst gerne würde auch gerne mit ein paar anderen Fritzzern ne Runde drehen
> 
> Mir ist eigentlich so ein Testergebniss relativ Latte sonlange ich finde das das bike gut Runter fährt ist alles in Ordnung!
> 
> Gruß


 

Is nit so schlimm weit weg! Ich finde das Ergebniss für meinen Zweck sogar sehr gut da sie schreiben das es rauf sehr gut geht und Runter auch (Enduro halt) nur nicht im Bereich Bikepark und extremen Gelände, da ich nicht vor habe beides extrem zu betreiben, is es das richtige bike mit einer feinen Ausstattung und wunderbarer Optik (zum Posen  vorm Cafe wichtig)


----------



## Maxwie (7. Mai 2009)

Jep da geb ich dir 100 % recht rauf ne wucht und runter auch solange es nicht zu extrem wird ist auch genau das was ich benötige!
Also eigentlich alles tip top wenn es denn mal da ist. 
Dann können wir auch noch klären obs zum Fritzzer treffen kommt.

Gru und gute Nacht

Der Max


----------



## cubelix (7. Mai 2009)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich sehe das ganz entspannt mit dem Test!. Ich bewege ein MTB bestimmt nicht im Grenzbereich wie die meisten normalsterblichen. Hatte die Gelegenheit das 08 Fritzz 
mal zu fahren und war im Vergleich zu meinem Ams 100 begeistert.
Mann fühlt sich im schwierigen Terrain deutlich sicherer.Wolllte eigentlich gar nicht mehr runter.
Und wenn das Fritzz so gut aussieht wie das 09 Stereo das hier beim Händler steht
(was es mit Sicherheit tut).
Warte ich gerne noch bis es kommt.

Gruß cubelix


----------



## Maxwie (7. Mai 2009)

wo ist denn dein Händler und welche farbe hat es ? Ist es ein 2009 ß

Gruß

Max


----------



## Suiso (7. Mai 2009)

Hi LEUTE
kann man das fritzz  testbericht  in internet sehen?
woooo?
sagt ihr jetzt ich soll mir das remedy besser kaufe?
wens ich früher gessehen häte , dann häte  ich beschtimmt nix auf das fritzz  gewartet


----------



## cubelix (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo Max
Mein Händler ist im Raum Karlsruhe.
Er hat die ersten schwarzen und weiß/roten 09 Stereos letzte Woche bekommen die er auf der Messe bestellt hat.
Ich war echt kurz am überlegen das Stereo zu nehmen der Rahmen ist einfach toll gemacht.
Fritzz soll angeblich nächste Woche kommen.
Mal sehen.

cubelix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maybrik (8. Mai 2009)

Guten Abend 

Hab noch eine schöne Geschicht für all die, wo der Finger für das Storno juckt!
Hab mit meinen Händler heute tele. ( da ich ihn gebeten habe er soll mich anrufen wenn sich beim Lt was ändert bzw wen es da is). Er hat gemeint er glaubt nicht das es nächtse Woche geliefert wird, da er wegen den Stereos in White'n'Black angerufen hat. Die von Cube sagten Ihm des kommt nicht vor KW 26 (diese Auskunft hat er am Mi.
erhalten). Heute als er sein Geschäft aufmacht bekommt er eine klitze-kleine Lieferung von Cube, wo er genau diese Bike erhalten hat?? Warum er es aufeinmal bekommen hat kann er auch nicht sagen aber er wollte mir mitteilen das er mir keine Lieferzeit mehr zusagen möchte und ich das Bike gerne stornieren könne oder ein anderes aussuchen (möcht ich aber nich).
Darauf habe ich ihn gebeten mir die Tele. von cube zu geben und den Sachbearbeiter, was er mir gerne gab.
Dort angerufen und ziemlich gleich zur Andrea H. gekommen, die sehr freundlich war. Auf meine Frage hin was nun los is bekamm ich die Antwort die Rahmen sind da werden nächst Woche lackiert oder sind schon lackiert, *WAS???* Weiteres fehlt noch ein Teil laut ihr. Auf meine frage was fehlt bekamm ich keine antwort. Aber nicht weil sie es mir nicht sagen wollte sondern weil sie es nicht weiss,* NOCHMAL WAS??* Sie wird sich anfang KW 20 bei mir melden *(wie ein Krimi spannung pur).*
Ich hab Sie auch gefragt ob es die ganzen Sachbearbeiter nicht ankotzt andauernd irgendwelche Lieferauskünft zu geben und warum sie nicht den Lieferstatus auf der web Seite schreiben bzw. was grad schief läuft da es ja auch die cube news gibt und ich glaube das wären news und würde viele Leute ruhiger stimmen. Sie findet das wäre eine gute Idee und gibt es weiter, *WAS DENKEN DIE NIX??* Aufjedenfall wird die sehr freundliche Andrea H. nun öfter von mir hören, kost mich ja nix. 
Auf meine Frag was den mit den Stereos in White'n'Black sei, wan die den kommen, bestätigt sie mir die KW 26 nicht vorher (rein Interesse halber). Als ich ihr dan sagte, dass eines beim Händler sei, bekamm ich die antwort, dass nur wenige Stk produziert worden sind. 
Produzieren die Stückweise?????

*Mein Fazit ich weiss nicht wie die das machen bei CUBE das die so feine bikes bauen aber mir Hirnschmalz glaub ich nicht und zu deren Glück steh ich so auf das Fritzz, da ich mir sonst was anderes aussuchen würde. *


Grüsse an die Wartenden und feine Träume vom Fritzz den was anderes wirds derweilen nicht werden


----------



## Casper (9. Mai 2009)

Toller Beitrag, vielen Dank. Mein Finger ist schon auf der Storno Taste aufgelegt, wobei ich mich jetzt so sehr auf das Fritzz versteift habe, dass auch ich warten werde. Die von Cube haben wirklich ein professionelles Management nötig, scheint sich ja ständig zu wiederholen mit ihren auslierferungsschwierigkeiten.


----------



## Maxwie (9. Mai 2009)

ich liebäugle gerade wirklich mit einem Remedy 9 !
Aber mal schauen

Max


----------



## Casper (9. Mai 2009)

Das Votec im Freeridetest scheint ja auch ein tolles Rad zu sein??
Grundsätzlich möchte ich nicht schon wieder von vorne beginnen mit der Bike Evaluation!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maxwie (9. Mai 2009)

So wechsel vollzogen, Remedy 8 kommt mitte nächster woche! alles Top. Ich verabschiede mich von euch und hoffe ihr werdet genauso schnell glücklich wie ich.

gruß

max


----------



## maybrik (9. Mai 2009)

Maxwie schrieb:


> So wechsel vollzogen, Remedy 8 kommt mitte nächster woche! alles Top. Ich verabschiede mich von euch und hoffe ihr werdet genauso schnell glücklich wie ich.
> 
> gruß
> 
> max


 

Gratuliere aber wenn mal im Urlaubsland bist (Kärnten) kann man mal ne Runde drehen!!! Viel Spass mit dem Bike ist siche ein feines Teil
Ich warte. Gib bescheid wen es hast (rein Interesse halber)


Grüsse


----------



## es geht auch an (9. Mai 2009)

hab das gerade gesehen....leider zu spaät, ist schon weg.....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260407092636&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123

aber der muss ja dann theor. schon eins geliefert bekommen haben....die fotos sind aber von einer messe glaub ich.....?


----------



## helberg010 (9. Mai 2009)

moin,

kann mir einer was über die laufradgrößer verraten? 29 oder 26 Zoll!!!

besten dank


----------



## maybrik (9. Mai 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> fotos sind aber von einer messe glaub ich.....?


 
Das 2te Foto is sicher von einer Messe! Werd nächste Woche wieder mal mit Andrea H. von Cube tele und fragen ob schon eines draussen is. Wobei ich bin mir nicht sicher ob Cube das 100% weiss.




> moin,
> 
> kann mir einer was über die laufradgrößer verraten? 29 oder 26 Zoll!!!
> 
> besten dank


 
Ich nehme die 26 Zoll


----------



## Maxximum (9. Mai 2009)

irgenwie find ich die diskussion über den liefertermin witzig.
es ist doch scho seit etlichen jahren jedes jahr das gleiche.
mittlerweile sollten eigentlich alle geschnallt haben dass die bikes nicht pünktlich kommen.
klar kann man darüber diskutieren, aber so wie sich einige hier aufregen....

nur die ruhe die kommen schon noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maybrik (9. Mai 2009)

Maxximum schrieb:


> irgenwie find ich die diskussion über den liefertermin witzig.
> es ist doch scho seit etlichen jahren jedes jahr das gleiche.
> mittlerweile sollten eigentlich alle geschnallt haben dass die bikes nicht pünktlich kommen.
> klar kann man darüber diskutieren, aber so wie sich einige hier aufregen....
> ...


 
Da geb ich dir auch gern mal recht aber irgenwan sollte man aus Fehlern lernen und diese nicht Jahr für Jahr wiederholen. Ich find es nicht mehr witzig aber dafür sehr spannend und unterhaltsam


Grüsse


----------



## Maxximum (9. Mai 2009)

ja dass man das nicht witzig findet wenn man selbst wartet is klar. aber ich hab schon fast angst um einige hier im thread. nicht dass da noch einer nen herzinfarkt bekommt vor lauter aufregung. 

und klar sollte cube eigentlich aus fehlern lernen. ich wär auch froh dass ich, wenn ich ein bike bestell, es dann auch am vereinbarten liefertermin bekomme.
allerdings glaub ich nicht dass das so schnell vorkommt.


----------



## maybrik (10. Mai 2009)

Das mit dem Herzinfakt find ich witzig und ich bin mir sicher das die meisten hier (ich geh da mal von mir aus) mit einem Lieferverzug gerechnet haben (vorallem wenn man schon mal wie ich ein cube bike gekauft hat). Nur versteh ich all die, die keinen Bock mehr zum warten haben, den das bike wurde mehrere Monate vor auslieferung Feb/Mär. 2009 (Termin lt. Cube) vorgestellt und nun beginnen die bei Cube es zu entwickel bzw. bekommen die Rahmen 3 Monate später (Wo sie nicht wissen ob schon beschichtet oder nicht und was noch für ein Teil fehlt bzw wann sie es bekommen). Für die meisten kleinen Firmen wäre das, dass aus. Weiteres bin ich der Meinung wenn Cube sich hierzu auf seiner web Seite äußern oder sich hirzu im forum melden würde, wäre das auch nicht so eine suizidale Simmung  


Wieder ein paar mehr Hirnw..... von mir 


Grüsse


----------



## Maxximum (10. Mai 2009)

wo du recht hast hast du recht 

aber ich kann euch allen versichern: das warten auf das fritzz lohnt sich!!


----------



## cubelix (10. Mai 2009)

Maxximum schrieb:


> wo du recht hast hast du recht
> 
> aber ich kann euch allen versichern: das warten auf das fritzz lohnt sich!!



Das sehe ich genau so,und zur beruhgung der Gemüter bei meinem Händler 
stehen VIER  2009ner STEREOS 2 mal Weiß/rot 2 mal Schwarz die er auf der Messe geordert hat.
Also die Mühlen mahlen wenn auch langsam.
Auserdem wenn ich jetzt Storniere und nächste Woche kommt das Fritzz 

Das währe nicht gut für meine Gesundheit also immer locker bleiben.

Gruß cubelix


----------



## maybrik (10. Mai 2009)

Maxximum schrieb:


> wo du recht hast hast du recht
> 
> aber ich kann euch allen versichern: das warten auf das fritzz lohnt sich!!


 
Das es sich lohnt das hoffe und glaube ich!!


Grüsse


----------



## Suiso (10. Mai 2009)

santa cruz nomad 2009 oder auf cube fritzz 2009 warten?


----------



## Fürsti (11. Mai 2009)

Warten!auf die eine Woche kommts jetzt auch nicht mehr drauf an habs im September gleich bestellt.. Liefertermin 22/23 KW für Cube Fritzz the one in White'n'Cocoa ..mein Händler hatte am Freitag bei Cube angerufen!!

Gruss


----------



## Fürsti (11. Mai 2009)

Warten!auf die eine Woche kommts jetzt auch nicht mehr drauf an habs im September gleich bestellt.. Liefertermin 22/23 KW für Cube Fritzz the one in White'n'Cocoa ..mein Händler hatte am Freitag bei Cube angerufen!! 

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ribisl (11. Mai 2009)

Suiso schrieb:


> santa cruz nomad 2009 oder auf cube fritzz 2009 warten?



Was für eine Frage, Nomad natürlich!


----------



## kinschman (11. Mai 2009)

ribisl schrieb:


> Was für eine Frage, Nomad natürlich!



also wenn man schon soviel geld für nen rahmen ausgeben möchte dann doch lieber ein lv-901 !!!
....aber da gibs ja auch ein gewisses lieferzeitproblemchen


----------



## Suiso (11. Mai 2009)

ich hab heute bischen bikes angeschaut, fals kw23 die fritzz nicht kommt.
trek remedy 8/ 2009 = 3000EUR.
cannondale moto carbon2/ 2008 = 3250EUR.
yeti 575 =3200EUR    -------- forn liric 160mm  hinter fox air 150mm

 welches glaubt ihr ist besser?  den schön sind alle


----------



## jonniewalker (11. Mai 2009)

Suiso schrieb:


> ich hab heute bischen bikes angeschaut, fals kw23 die fritzz nicht kommt.
> trek remedy 8/ 2009 = 3000EUR.
> cannondale moto carbon2/ 2008 = 3250EUR.
> yeti 575 =3200EUR -------- forn liric 160mm hinter fox air 150mm
> ...


 *FRITZZ,*
denn: was lange wärd, wird gut!!!


----------



## Suiso (11. Mai 2009)

ich will auch meine fritzz aber wenn es nicht kw23 kommt dann kaufe ich ein anderes
de vinci HECTIK 2 ist meine beste opcion.


----------



## kinschman (13. Mai 2009)

@maybrik: und? was sagt die Andrea H. von Cube ???? Wann kommt denn nun das Fritzz ???

so wie ich es mitbekommen habe kommen die the-one modelle vor den k18 - angeblich sollen wohl auch schon the-one (allerdings nur in schwarz) bei händlern stehen ???!!
aber ich will ein k18 !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suiso (13. Mai 2009)

maybrik schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> Hab noch eine schöne Geschicht für all die, wo der Finger für das Storno juckt!
> Hab mit meinen Händler heute tele. ( da ich ihn gebeten habe er soll mich anrufen wenn sich beim Lt was ändert bzw wen es da is). Er hat gemeint er glaubt nicht das es nächtse Woche geliefert wird, da er wegen den Stereos in White'n'Black angerufen hat. Die von Cube sagten Ihm des kommt nicht vor KW 26 (diese Auskunft hat er am Mi.
> ...


Halo hasst du schon ne neue antwort. Mein händler bestätigt dass sie kw23 kommt !


----------



## maybrik (13. Mai 2009)

Guten Abend an alle Fritzzer

Hab gestern den sehr freundlichen anruf von Andrea H., wie versprochen erhalten (leider hatte ich vorher keine Zeit zum schreiben).
Wer das nun nicht lesen möchte sollte sich die Augen zuhalten. Hat sogar den Händler angerufen wegen einer anderen Telefonnummer da sie mich nicht sofort erreicht hat. Also nun Augen zu.

Also die Rahmen haben sie ja, jetzt erhalten ( wie schon besprochen), es fehlt auch nix mehr und es gibt auch keine Toleranzen mehr, gehen nur noch zum pulvern bzw. beschichtung, danach werden diese bestückt und an die Händler geschickt. Die bikes gehen nach Bestelldatum raus, was schon mal gut für mich ist. Da ich bei der ersten Lieferung dabei bin lt. ihr. Wobei es nicht sein kann das wie bei dem gelieferten Stereo (von dem keine bei cube was weiss) ein Fritzz früher bekommt (hatten wir ja schon mal).

Auf meine Frage wann es nun kommt, war Andrea H. ruhig. Sie erklärte mir sehr freundlich es müsste beim beschichten alles klar gehen und beim Montieren und beim versand. Da hab ich sie mal unterbrochen (ganz freundlich nicht so)und erklärt das ich mitte Juni eine kleinen Bikeurlaub gebucht habe wo ich nicht mit dem AMS 100 fahren möchte. Ich fragte sie ob lt ihrer Erfahrung 1 Woche beschichten, 1 Woche Montage und 1 Woche Versand real wären. Darauf meinte Sie nur erfahrungsgemäss ja, wenn alles gut geht (glaub fast nicht dran).
Also wären wir jetzt bei der genannten KW 23 die schon manche Händler zusagen wie oben geschrieben und wieder weit weg von KW 20/21. :kotz:
Eines muss ich cube und Andrea H. lassen, freundlich sind sie und relaxt (find ich gut)

Ich bete aber noch immer das event. eines früher kommt, möcht endlich damit biken.

Werde mich nächste Woche mal wieder bei den Cublern melden und fragen ob die Lackiererei gefunzt hat oder ob das auch probs verursacht hat und euch natürlich gerne davon schreiben.


Grüsse an alle Fritzzer


Ps.: Kinschman ob K18 oder the one vorher kommt und in welcher Farbe hab ich nicht gefragt!


----------



## Keule08 (14. Mai 2009)

Kann ich bestätigen habe heute diese Mail erhalten :


es tut uns sehr leid, dass Sie solange auf Ihr Rad warten müssen, aber leider kam es bei diesem Modell zunächst zu Toleranzproblemen und anschließend zu Problemen bei der Pulverbeschichtung.
Die Beschichtung bei Rockenstein der Fritzz Rahmen konnte nun aber bereits beginnen und es wird in spätestens vier Wochen bei uns sein.
 

Wir bitten die lange Wartezeit zu entschuldigen und wünschen Ihnen noch einen schönen Tag.
 

_*Mit freundlichen Grüssen/best regards*_



*Ihr Cube Team*


----------



## Suiso (14. Mai 2009)

******** man. Dass heist den das es kw 24 kommt?
ich kann es nicht glaube yeti ich kauf dich bald


----------



## maybrik (14. Mai 2009)

Suiso schrieb:


> ******** man. Dass heist den das es kw 24 kommt?
> ich kann es nicht glaube yeti ich kauf dich bald


 

Bin gespannt ob der yeti schneller is


----------



## Suiso (14. Mai 2009)

maybrik schrieb:


> Bin gespannt ob der yeti schneller is



der yeti hat mein händler in stock, in 1/2h habs ich


----------



## maybrik (15. Mai 2009)

Suiso schrieb:


> der yeti hat mein händler in stock, in 1/2h habs ich


 
Wow das is schnell


----------



## Suiso (15. Mai 2009)

Keule08 schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen habe heute diese Mail erhalten :
> 
> 
> es tut uns sehr leid, dass Sie solange auf Ihr Rad warten müssen, aber leider kam es bei diesem Modell zunächst zu Toleranzproblemen und anschließend zu Problemen bei der Pulverbeschichtung.
> ...




Wenn das stimmt kommt es nich vorher als kw 25/26


----------



## Suiso (15. Mai 2009)

ich hab gerade nen e-mail bei Rockenstein geschikt.
hab gefragt wenn die ersten fritzz rahmen bei CUBE eintrefen


----------



## kinschman (15. Mai 2009)

Hier mal kurz nen Auszug ausm Mbike-Newsletter: 	

M BIKE Saisonopening 20.  24. Mai 2009

Sichert Euch jetzt noch einen Platz bei unsererm Saisonstart 2009. Die Schneegrenze wandert täglich weiter nach oben, so dass unser Event auf jeden Fall stattfinden wird. Neben AMS 125 im neuen Zillertal Design stehen bereits die neuen CUBE Dual Trail Control Bikes, *Fritzz* & Stereo *zum testen bereit*!   Wir sind Euch gerne bei der Zimmersuche behilflich! ....usw.....

also dann kanns ja sooo lange nicht mehr dauern bis die Bikes auch den Kunden ausgeliefert werden ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dan03 (15. Mai 2009)

Freunde,
Cube ist ein sch**** Verein.
Meine Freundin hat ihr Fritzz im Okt. bestellt und jetzt hatten wir keine Lust mehr. Lapierre Spicy am DI bestellt und nächsten DI können wirs holen. Das nenn ich mal Kundenservice!!!


Viel Spaß beim warten, ich wünsche Euch, dass es sich lohnt!


----------



## cubelix (16. Mai 2009)

Auf der Cube Homepage gibt es ein Video vom Bike Festival in Riva
hier wird auch nochmal das neue tolle Fritzz vorgestellt allerdings steht dort auch nur ein schwarzes.
Der gute Mann von Cube meint allerdings das die Räder jetzt auch an die Kunden Ausgeliefert werden.
Na zum Glück geht es erst im September in den Bikeurlaub

Das müsste dann auch für Cube machbar sein bis dorthin das Rad auszuliefern.

Cubelix


----------



## blackstorm63 (16. Mai 2009)

also ich hab jetz den ganzen thread durch gelesen, da ich auch ein Frizzt haben möchte, allerdings nur das Framekit.  Ist es richtig das noch keiner Hier ein Bike hat ? Ich kann das ja fast nicht glauben. 
Bekomme ich überhaupt noch ein Framekit oder ein Bike  wenn ich in 2-3 wochen erst bestellen würde ?
Weil altes Cube geklaut und Geld von der Versicherung kommt erst in eine paar Tagen. 

Grüsse Blacky  drückt euch die Daumen.


----------



## cubelix (16. Mai 2009)

Hallo Blacky

Also mein Händler hat mal was von Fritzz ist Ausverkauft gesagt ob sich das jetzt auch auf das Framekit bezieht
Aber ich denke es werden doch eine Leute ihre Bestellung stonieren Du köntest glück haben.
Einfach mal beim Händler anfragen.

Gruß cubelix


----------



## maybrik (16. Mai 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Hallo Blacky
> 
> Also mein Händler hat mal was von Fritzz ist Ausverkauft gesagt ob sich das jetzt auch auf das Framekit bezieht
> Aber ich denke es werden doch eine Leute ihre Bestellung stonieren Du köntest glück haben.
> ...


 

Hi Blacky

Ich glaub auch nicht das der Frame so schwer zu bekommen ist (wenn er Lieferfähig is) da sicher einige Händler vorbestellt haben und einige Kunden stornieren!!


Grüsse


----------



## blackstorm63 (16. Mai 2009)

wer storniert denn ein Cube Frizzt ^^


----------



## maybrik (16. Mai 2009)

blackstorm63 schrieb:


> wer storniert denn ein Cube Frizzt ^^


 
Ich sicher nicht aber lies doch mal ein paar Seiten vorher



Grüsse


----------



## Suiso (16. Mai 2009)

ich  stornier auch nicht , ich hab 9 monate gewartet. 1 mehr ist mier jetzt auch egal.
FRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITZZ KOMM BALD ICH BRAUCH DICH. 

kalitet -preis ist fritzz das beste bike  und auch das schönste


----------



## maybrik (16. Mai 2009)

so is so is

Auf schöne, feine Sachen muss ma warten, wie bei Frauen (ist nicht als Machospruch gedacht)

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keule08 (18. Mai 2009)

Also ein paar schwarze THe ONE Modelle sind schon bei Händlern. Kann ich bestätigen weil ichs gesehen habe. Finde es trotzdem echt das allerletzte von Cube. Wenn das weiße nicht spätestens in KW 25 kommt werde ich es auf jeden Fall stornieren.Sowas unterstütze ich nicht. WEnnigstens könnten sie den Kunden mit einem Preisnachlass entgegenkommen !!


----------



## Suiso (18. Mai 2009)

Nachdem ich so viele un verschiedene posts gelesen hab, weiss ich jetzt nicht so recht wenn es kommen soll. kw 22,23,24,25...
kann jemand etwass sicheres sagen?


----------



## bike-nigges (18. Mai 2009)

Aktuellste mir bekannte Aussage: "nicht vor Juni"...

was Platz für Spekulationen und weitere Verschiebungen lässt... 

Gruß,
bike-nigges


----------



## maybrik (19. Mai 2009)

Suiso schrieb:


> Nachdem ich so viele un verschiedene posts gelesen hab, weiss ich jetzt nicht so recht wenn es kommen soll. kw 22,23,24,25...
> kann jemand etwass sicheres sagen?


 
Der Liefertermin 22,23,24,25 usw. stimmt schon vorher wird es nicht kommen


Grüsse


----------



## blackstorm63 (20. Mai 2009)

ich hab mich jetz auch entschieden und versuche noch eines zu bekommen ^^. 

Drückt mir die Daumen, mein Händler meinte Cube kein problem. 
Sein Wort in Gottes Ohr, hoffentlich korregiert es sich nciht.


----------



## Suiso (20. Mai 2009)

blackstorm63 schrieb:


> ich hab mich jetz auch entschieden und versuche noch eines zu bekommen ^^.
> 
> Drückt mir die Daumen, mein Händler meinte Cube kein problem.
> Sein Wort in Gottes Ohr, hoffentlich korregiert es sich nciht.



Wilkommen zum Club.Hat er dier gesagt wenn es kommt?
Ich hoffe du musst nicht so lange warten wie ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackstorm63 (20. Mai 2009)

Suiso schrieb:


> Wilkommen zum Club.Hat er dier gesagt wenn es kommt?
> Ich hoffe du musst nicht so lange warten wie ich



^^ am Freitag sagt er mir bescheid   ich ahne aber schon schlimmes ^^  Aber irgentwie werde ich schon irgentwo eines herbekommen


----------



## Keule08 (20. Mai 2009)

blackstorm63 schrieb:


> ^^   Aber irgentwie werde ich schon irgentwo eines herbekommen



Klar   Irgendwie Irgendwo Irgendwann   bestimmt


----------



## Suiso (20. Mai 2009)

Keule08 schrieb:


> Klar   Irgendwie Irgendwo Irgendwann   bestimmt



irgend einen preis


----------



## blackstorm63 (20. Mai 2009)

heute ist ja ein traum zusammenbebrochen, als ich erfahren habe, das die Wunsch nabe Chris King nicht als X12 er gibt, das heisst soziehmlich Cube oder CK ? Das wie Linker oder rechter Arm ich könnte echt heulen


----------



## Schibbe (21. Mai 2009)

Hi meine wartenden Freunde,

mir hat es jetzt zu lange gedauert und ich werde meine Cube Fritzz nicht mehr nehmen, da ich ein 2009er Modell nicht erst 2010 fahren möchte. Somit ist meines, wenn es noch zur Auslieferung kommt, wieder frei für den Markt.

Ich hab mir gestern ein Remedy 9 zu einem Schnäppchenpreis geholt. Rein ins Geschäft, Probefahrt gemacht, bezahlt und wieder raus.

Ehrlich gesagt, ist das was Cube macht, nicht gerade Kundenfreundlich, das eben nur unverbindliche Aussagen bzgl. Liefertermin gibt.

Das Fritzz ist sicherlich ein gutes Bike und ich wollte es auch haben, aber eben nicht wenn die Saison schon zu Ende ist und ich mir auf der Eurobike die 2010er Modelle begutachten kann.


----------



## maybrik (21. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute

Irgendwie versteh ich die, die stornieren (hab grad ein Tief anscheinend) da ich auch lieber fahren, als anschauen möchte.






wenn es nur nicht so schön aussehen würde, hätt ich auch schon gewechselt aber für mich gibt es leider keine Alternative und die 2010 Modelle sollen sowieso teurer bzw. 
schlechter bestückt sein. Also heisst es weiter Warten und AMS fahren



Grüsse


----------



## Suiso (21. Mai 2009)

Schibbe schrieb:


> Hi meine wartenden Freunde,
> 
> mir hat es jetzt zu lange gedauert und ich werde meine Cube Fritzz nicht mehr nehmen, da ich ein 2009er Modell nicht erst 2010 fahren möchte. Somit ist meines, wenn es noch zur Auslieferung kommt, wieder frei für den Markt.
> 
> ...



das 2010er fritzz wird auc nicht viel geendert, glaub ich. die neue modelen ä ndern auch nich t so viel ein jahr später.


----------



## Schibbe (21. Mai 2009)

Suiso schrieb:


> das 2010er fritzz wird auc nicht viel geendert, glaub ich. die neue modelen ä ndern auch nich t so viel ein jahr später.



Das mit den 2010er Modellen war auch ein bißchen ironisch gemeint.

Es ist aber traurig, wenn die 2009er ausgeliefert werden und schon werden die 2010er präsentiert.

Mir gefällt das Fritzz super, aber ich will biken und mich nicht mit Bilder ansehen über Wasser halten.


----------



## maybrik (21. Mai 2009)

Schibbe schrieb:


> Das mit den 2010er Modellen war auch ein bißchen ironisch gemeint.
> 
> Es ist aber traurig, wenn die 2009er ausgeliefert werden und schon werden die 2010er präsentiert.
> 
> Mir gefällt das Fritzz super, aber ich will biken und mich nicht mit Bilder ansehen über Wasser halten.


 

*Ich will auch nicht mehr warten, sondern damit biken* und ja ich find es auch traurig das die ihre Kunden verarschen und nicht mal eine Entschuldigung (was auch nix verändern würde) auf die Homepage stellen! Servie wird bei Cube ganz klein geschrieben!!


Grüsse


----------



## bikerspoint (21. Mai 2009)

hallo zusammen,

mit FRITZZ 2009 THE ONE schwarzeloxiert in 18" und 20" könnte ich sofort helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suiso (21. Mai 2009)

Ich bin der erste der nich warten will, alle meine freunde fahren seit monate hier in spanien begint die seson früher.
Aber es gibts  keins besseres bike mit diesem preis - kalitet
dann heisst es warten. 
Rauf diese stimmung wir werden das beste und schonste bike haben
endschuldigt mir meinen schlechten deutsch


----------



## Suiso (21. Mai 2009)

bikerspoint schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> mit FRITZZ 2009 THE ONE schwarzeloxiert in 18" und 20" könnte ich sofort helfen.



Wann liefert Cube dir die wheit?


----------



## bikerspoint (21. Mai 2009)

Anfang Juni soll unser weißes FRITZZ kommen, ist jedoch schon von einem Kunden vorbestellt.


----------



## jonniewalker (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,
meins ist da, Dienstag kam der Anruf vom Händler, bin dann gleich nach Feierabend rangefahren und habs mir angeschaut, sieht auch in schwarz Hammer aus,absolut genial das Teil !!!


----------



## jonniewalker (22. Mai 2009)

Hier ist mal das wahrscheinlich erste Foto vom Fritzz wie es im Laden steht!!!


----------



## Suiso (22. Mai 2009)

jonniewalker schrieb:


> Hier ist mal das wahrscheinlich das erste Foto vom Fritzz wie es im Laden steht!!!



BEGLÜCKWÜNSCHUNG!!
JA JA JA  DIE ERSTE FRITZZ IST DA.
Hat dier dein händler gesagt wen die weissen kommen?


----------



## jonniewalker (22. Mai 2009)

Nein, konnte er auch nicht aber mitte Juni ist wohl amtlich


----------



## ribisl (23. Mai 2009)

maybrik schrieb:


> *Ich will auch nicht mehr warten, sondern damit biken* und ja ich find es auch traurig das die ihre Kunden verarschen und nicht mal eine Entschuldigung (was auch nix verändern würde) auf die Homepage stellen! Servie wird bei Cube ganz klein geschrieben!!
> 
> 
> Grüsse



Geh sei doch nit so ungeduldig....
Ich vertreib mir die Wartezeit ganz gemütlich auf Sardinien mit BadiBadi&RRln...
Wenn ich dann zrück komm ist das 901 beim Hans


----------



## maybrik (24. Mai 2009)

ribisl schrieb:


> Geh sei doch nit so ungeduldig....
> Ich vertreib mir die Wartezeit ganz gemütlich auf Sardinien mit BadiBadi&RRln...
> Wenn ich dann zrück komm ist das 901 beim Hans


 

Ja, ja tu nur badi badi und Rennradi fahren aber des 901 is auch danach nit da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suiso (25. Mai 2009)

maybrik schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> Hab noch eine schöne Geschicht für all die, wo der Finger für das Storno juckt!
> Hab mit meinen Händler heute tele. ( da ich ihn gebeten habe er soll mich anrufen wenn sich beim Lt was ändert bzw wen es da is). Er hat gemeint er glaubt nicht das es nächtse Woche geliefert wird, da er wegen den Stereos in White'n'Black angerufen hat. Die von Cube sagten Ihm des kommt nicht vor KW 26 (diese Auskunft hat er am Mi.
> ...



Hast du neuigkeiten von dieser freulein?


----------



## Janus1972 (25. Mai 2009)

die gleichen probs gibt es im stereo forum. ich warte auf nen rahmen. habe zigmal angerufen. die rechte weiss bei cube nicht was die linke macht. man bekommt ständig andere infos. vor 2 wochen habe ich um 1630 mit denen telefoniert, da hiess es die teile (bekomme lrs und dämpfer und gabel)sind da, der rahmen ist noch nicht da. abends um 1830 bekomme ich ne mail, dass der rahmen da ist und die teile noch fehlen. das ist so ein drecksladen. heute angerufen und was soll ich sagen meine klamotten sind letzten mittwoch verschickt worden. mal gespannt.


----------



## maybrik (25. Mai 2009)

Suiso schrieb:


> Hast du neuigkeiten von dieser freulein?


 

Hi Suiso

Das liebe Freulein hat *Urlaub* (geht ganz einfach so), also musste ich mit einer anderen sprechen. Die hat mir wieder nur erklärt das die Rahmen bim Pulvern bzw. Lackieren sind. Sie hat mir auch einen Rückruf versprochen. Das war am Mo letzte Woche. Hab mich am Fr. letzte Woche dann nochmal bei denen gemeldet aber da hieß es nur, das sie derzeit keine Auskunft geben kann, da bei der anderen Firma am Zwickltag *keiner Arbeitet*.
Hab heute wieder bei denen angerufen Marlene (oder so, habs vergessen) hat mir dan auch eine Rückruf versprochen. Mal sehen ob sie das einhält.
Wenn ich was weiss, schreib is ein.


Grüsse


----------



## maybrik (25. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute

Hab am Nachmittag den Rückruf von Marlene oder so bekommen (diesmal wie versprochen). Hat mir erklärt das Sie mir heute keine konkrete Auskunft geben kann. Ihre Begründung (die ich natürlich wissen wollte) das einer der Firma Cube morgen zu den Kerlen fährt, wo die  Rahmen gepulvert wird und da die Probleme bespricht, löst oder sonstiges. Weiteres wenn dieser wieder retour is, bekomme ich bis spätestens Mittwoch eine Info, von Marlene oder so.
Ich habe ihr auch mal wieder gesagt das ich das bike bis zum 10.06 benötige (achja dieses Jahr) da ich da einen Urlaub gebucht habe und mit meinem ams 100 nicht weit kommen würde. Die neue sehr freundliche Frau (is ja sehr positiv, mann kann ja nit alles miess machen) hat dann nur gemeint, sie seien am Arbeiten und das ich bei der ersten Auslieferung dabei bin (wann die auch sein wird).
Ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf Mittwoch, was da wohl rauskommt.



Grüsse


----------



## Dan03 (25. Mai 2009)

Hallöchen,
das Lapierre Spicy war exakt 6 Tage, inkl. Wochenende dazwischen, nach der Bestellung da! Und ist auch ein tolles Rad. 
Schön, wenn man nun ganz entspannt mitlesen kann, wann die Fritzzis endlich kommen.
Grüße, Dan


----------



## maybrik (25. Mai 2009)

Dan03 schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> das Lapierre Spicy war exakt 6 Tage, inkl. Wochenende dazwischen, nach der Bestellung da! Und ist auch ein tolles Rad.
> Schön, wenn man nun ganz entspannt mitlesen kann, wann die Fritzzis endlich kommen.
> Grüße, Dan


 

Freu mich für dich und viel freude damit! 
Viel Spass beim mitlesen


Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suiso (25. Mai 2009)

maybrik vielen dank für die nachrichten. der vertreter von cube - spain  hat mier freitag gesagt er hat noch keine lieferdatum. hier kommt es sicher säter als in deutschland.


----------



## jonniewalker (25. Mai 2009)

So habe meins heut geholt und was soll ich sagen: Es fährt sich total geil!!!
Hinterbau perfekt, Talas perfekt und über die Optik brauchen wir nicht reden einfach der Hammer!!!


----------



## kinschman (25. Mai 2009)

jonniewalker schrieb:


> So habe meins heut geholt und was soll ich sagen: Es fährt sich total geil!!!
> Hinterbau perfekt, Talas perfekt und über die Optik brauchen wir nicht reden einfach der Hammer!!!



und was ist mit großformatigen Bildern ?????

Hier den Mund wässrig machen und dann keine Bilder zeigen - Ne ne ne 


...also, schmeiß die Kamera an


----------



## maybrik (25. Mai 2009)

jonniewalker schrieb:


> So habe meins heut geholt und was soll ich sagen: Es fährt sich total geil!!!
> Hinterbau perfekt, Talas perfekt und über die Optik brauchen wir nicht reden einfach der Hammer!!!


 

Hi jonniewalker

Was is den jetzt los, wir wollen doch kein Ego sein????? Damit will ich dir sagen wo sind (bitte, bitte) Fotos von dem Teil (Verdammt wenn ich nicht schon ein schwarzes hätte)




> maybrik vielen dank für die nachrichten. der vertreter von cube - spain hat mier freitag gesagt er hat noch keine lieferdatum. hier kommt es sicher säter als in deutschland.


 
Ich hoffe für dich das es auch nicht viel später kommt, bei mir gehts ja auch nach Österreich!
Das schöne is ja nur die Zeit wird trotzdem immer kürzer



Grüsse


----------



## maybrik (25. Mai 2009)

kinschman schrieb:


> und was ist mit großformatigen Bildern ?????
> 
> Hier den Mund wässrig machen und dann keine Bilder zeigen - Ne ne ne
> 
> ...


 
Der Mann hat die gleichen gedanken


----------



## jonniewalker (25. Mai 2009)

bin ja schon dabei


----------



## maybrik (25. Mai 2009)

jonniewalker schrieb:


> bin ja schon dabei


 

*Bilder nit schreiben*


Grüsse


----------



## Suiso (25. Mai 2009)

jonniewalker schrieb:


> So habe meins heut geholt und was soll ich sagen: Es fährt sich total geil!!!
> Hinterbau perfekt, Talas perfekt und über die Optik brauchen wir nicht reden einfach der Hammer!!!



ich will auch dass dieser tag bald kommt.
kann nicht mehr mit meinem MONGOOS fahren ist 17 jahren alt
ich freue mich für dich


----------



## maybrik (25. Mai 2009)

Suiso schrieb:


> ich will auch dass dieser tag bald kommt.
> kann nicht mehr mit meinem MONGOOS fahren ist 17 jahren alt
> ich freue mich für dich


 
Wow also das könnt ich auch nicht! Für dich wird das ja der Wahnsinn!



Grüsse


----------



## Suiso (25. Mai 2009)

bilderBILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER BILDER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suiso (25. Mai 2009)

maybrik schrieb:


> Wow also das könnt ich auch nicht! Für dich wird das ja der Wahnsinn!
> 
> 
> 
> Grüsse



Ja ich treume jeder ta mit dem FRITZZ


----------



## maybrik (25. Mai 2009)

Suiso schrieb:


> Ja ich treume jeder ta mit dem FRITZZ


 

Zum glück geht es nicht mir alleine so, meine Freundin meint ich hab einen Vogel aber wenn das bike so schön is


Grüsse


----------



## jonniewalker (25. Mai 2009)

irgendwie sind die bilder von der kamera zu groß, bin grad dabei sie zu kompremieren, haut aber nicht so hin!


----------



## maybrik (25. Mai 2009)

jonniewalker schrieb:


> irgendwie sind die bilder von der kamera zu groß, bin grad dabei sie zu kompremieren, haut aber nicht so hin!


 
Mensch ich möcht dich ja nicht unter Druck setzen aber streng dich an, dreh sie runter, alle wollen was sehen


Grüsse


----------



## jonniewalker (25. Mai 2009)

so


----------



## maybrik (25. Mai 2009)

jonniewalker schrieb:


> so


 

Sehr schön natürlich mal wieder zu klein aber sehr schön. Hat alles gepasst von den Anbauteilen oder nicht. Was sind das für welche Flats?


Grüsse


----------



## Suiso (25. Mai 2009)

arschgeiles bike wenn ich es nicht anfangs juni hab kauf ich es in schwarz


----------



## Suiso (25. Mai 2009)

die kaze schaut es auch ganz tol an. sie will auch eins


----------



## maybrik (25. Mai 2009)

Suiso schrieb:


> die kaze schaut es auch ganz tol an. sie will auch eins


 

Ich glaub nur das der Katze auch 16 zu gross is 


Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonniewalker (25. Mai 2009)

2,4 Zoll Fat Albert

Von den Anbauteilen hat natürlich nicht alles gepasst, vordere Bremsscheibe zu klein die 200er haben sie mitgeschickt aber der Adapter fehlt


----------



## maybrik (25. Mai 2009)

jonniewalker schrieb:


> 2,4 Zoll Fat Albert
> 
> Von den Anbauteilen hat natürlich nicht alles gepasst, vordere Bremsscheibe zu klein die 200er haben sie mitgeschickt aber der Adapter fehlt


 
Eh klar hab ich mir schon fast gedacht, wird aber vom Händler geändert. Hast du hinten den Schnellspanner von dt bei der X12 oder sieht das am Foto nur so aus.


Grüsse


----------



## kinschman (25. Mai 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]


wie breit ist der Lenker eigentlich ??
doch wohl nicht nur 660mm ??
welche Vorbaulänge ist verbaut ? 
(das is nen 18zoll Rahmen, oder ??)






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jonniewalker (25. Mai 2009)

Zu Maybrik, der Spanner ist von DT Swiss

Zu Kinschman, Lenkerbreite: 700mm, Vorbau: 80mm und Rahmengröße 16 Zoll


----------



## kinschman (25. Mai 2009)

ok, vielen Dank !!
Da bin ich ja beruhigt das der Lenker ne vernünftige Breite hat


----------



## maybrik (26. Mai 2009)

kinschman schrieb:


> ok, vielen Dank !!
> Da bin ich ja beruhigt das der Lenker ne vernünftige Breite hat


Danke das du die Bilder groß gepostet hast. Hab mich nicht getraut.
Bin gespannt ob alle mit der QR-Version (Schnellspanner) ausgestattet sind oder nur mit der Key-Version (mit Inbus). Wird sich ja hoffe ich bald zeigen.




Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kinschman (26. Mai 2009)

wenn ich es mir aussuchen könnte, hätte ich gerne die key-version. ist leicher und sieht mmn. eleganter aus. nen 5mm Inbus hat man ja eh immer dabei


----------



## maybrik (26. Mai 2009)

kinschman schrieb:


> wenn ich es mir aussuchen könnte, hätte ich gerne die key-version. ist leicher und sieht mmn. eleganter aus. nen 5mm Inbus hat man ja eh immer dabei


 
Ich seh das genau so möcht auch lieber die key-version. Sieht einfach cleaner aus. Wie auch immer wir werden es ja sehen, Liefern sowieso immer etwas anders 


Grüsse


----------



## jonniewalker (26. Mai 2009)

Servus,
wenn ihr über die hintere Steckachse redet, dann muß ich dazu sagen das auf der rechten Seite der Imbus ist und auf der linken der Schnellspanner.Also beides.

Auf beiden Seiten ein Imbus, hab ich nichts von gehört.

Grüße!!!


----------



## Suiso (26. Mai 2009)

was ist die key-version??


----------



## jonniewalker (26. Mai 2009)

Hier sind mal Bilder von der Steckachse

Die linke Seite ist kein Schnellspanner sondern nur ein Hebel mit den man die Achse löst


----------



## maybrik (27. Mai 2009)

Suiso schrieb:


> was ist die key-version??


 

Key-version hat keinen Schnellspanner bzw. Hebel mann muss die Achse mit dem 5er Imbus lösen!


http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=1&pk=1312


In Wirklichkeit ist es egal ob Key oder QR-Version verbaut ist. Ich finde nur das die Key-Version schöner ist und ich sowieso immer ein Minitool mithabe.



Grüsse


----------



## Suiso (27. Mai 2009)

maybrik schrieb:


> Key-version hat keinen Schnellspanner bzw. Hebel mann muss die Achse mit dem 5er Imbus lösen!
> 
> 
> http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=1&pk=1312
> ...



Ok vielen dank, ich find die QR  praktischer aber mir ists auch egal.
Heute sagen dier die von Cube etwass. Schreib so bald du neuigkeiten hast ok?


----------



## jonniewalker (27. Mai 2009)

maybrik schrieb:


> Key-version hat keinen Schnellspanner bzw. Hebel mann muss die Achse mit dem 5er Imbus lösen!
> 
> 
> http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=1&pk=1312
> ...


Danke für den Link, wieder was dazu gelernt!
Grüße


----------



## maybrik (27. Mai 2009)

Suiso schrieb:


> Ok vielen dank, ich find die QR praktischer aber mir ists auch egal.
> Heute sagen dier die von Cube etwass. Schreib so bald du neuigkeiten hast ok?


 

Hi Suiso


Die liebe Frau von Cube hat sich heute nicht wie versprochen gemeldet, leider hab ich bei Cube niemand erreicht. Die dürfen anscheinend nicht mehr zum Telefon. 
Auch mein Händler hat niemanden dort erreicht. Komisch aber nicht zum Lachen.



Grüsse


----------



## Suiso (27. Mai 2009)

Mit der zeit glaube ich dass das Cube FRITZZ WHEIT 'N'  COCOA nur ein PROTOTYP ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maybrik (28. Mai 2009)

Suiso schrieb:


> Mit der zeit glaube ich dass das Cube FRITZZ WHEIT 'N'  COCOA nur ein PROTOTYP ist



So liebe Leute. Hab heute die Marina erreicht (so heist die jetzt!). Laut ihr hab ich den Fritzz, nächste Woche . Da steigt die Spannung. Wen sich da was ändern sollte meldet sie sich aber no bis Mittwoch auf jeden fall.    Grüße   Ps.: Mit dem handy schreiben is Ar***


----------



## Suiso (28. Mai 2009)

maybrik schrieb:


> So liebe Leute. Hab heute die Marina erreicht (so heist die jetzt!). Laut ihr hab ich den Fritzz, nächste Woche . Da steigt die Spannung. Wen sich da was ändern sollte meldet sie sich aber no bis Mittwoch auf jeden fall.    Grüße   Ps.: Mit dem handy schreiben is Ar***



Nächste woche?hofentlich hasst du recht


----------



## Fürsti (28. Mai 2009)

wie geil wäre das denn..


----------



## maybrik (28. Mai 2009)

Suiso schrieb:


> Nächste woche?hofentlich hasst du recht



Das hoffe i selbst.


----------



## mblues (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo Fritzzer 
  Von meinem Händler habe ich auch die nächste Woche bestätigt bekommen.

  [FONT="]Gruss aus Basel
[/FONT]


----------



## Fritzzer93 (28. Mai 2009)

@mblues

white oder schwarz?


----------



## mblues (28. Mai 2009)

Fritzzer93

Das White'n'Cocoa


----------



## mblues (28. Mai 2009)

Fritzz93

Das White'n'Cocoa


----------



## Fritzzer93 (28. Mai 2009)

danke ich auch 
Ich war gestern beim lokalen Händler(bei dem ich das Fritzz  aber nicht bestellt habe), weil ich seit mittlerweile 4 wochen auf einen Freilauf für mein LTD Team warte. Als der dann bei Paul Lange angerufen hat er mir nebenbei erzählt, dass die white'n'cocoa evtl gar nicht mehr ausgeliefert werden. Er wusste aber nicht ob sie die Farbe änder oder sonstwas. Ich habe jetzt aber bei Cube angerufen(weil der Händler bei dem ich bestellt habe wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr ans Telefon geht wenn er meine Nummer sieht) und da sagte mir die Franzi dass es noch 2-3 wochen dauert. Sie würden nächste woche zwar wieder eine Lieferung bekommen aber davon wird wahrscheinlich auch wieder die hälfte aussortiert. Sie konnte aber sicher sagen dass es die Farbe so geben wird. Was ich interessant fand war, dass 5 weiße schon ausgeliefert worden sind.

mfg Fritzzer93


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maybrik (28. Mai 2009)

Fritzzer93 schrieb:


> danke ich auch
> Ich war gestern beim lokalen Händler(bei dem ich das Fritzz aber nicht bestellt habe), weil ich seit mittlerweile 4 wochen auf einen Freilauf für mein LTD Team warte. Als der dann bei Paul Lange angerufen hat er mir nebenbei erzählt, dass die white'n'cocoa evtl gar nicht mehr ausgeliefert werden. Er wusste aber nicht ob sie die Farbe änder oder sonstwas. Ich habe jetzt aber bei Cube angerufen(weil der Händler bei dem ich bestellt habe wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr ans Telefon geht wenn er meine Nummer sieht) und da sagte mir die Franzi dass es noch 2-3 wochen dauert. Sie würden nächste woche zwar wieder eine Lieferung bekommen aber davon wird wahrscheinlich auch wieder die hälfte aussortiert. Sie konnte aber sicher sagen dass es die Farbe so geben wird. Was ich interessant fand war, dass 5 weiße schon ausgeliefert worden sind.
> 
> mfg Fritzzer93


 
Hallo Fritzzer93

Das mit der Nummer find ich geil. Da die Marina ja gesagt hat sie meldet sich am Mittwoch dies Woche. Am Mittwoch hab ich und der Händler natürlich niemanden dort erreicht und es hat sich auch keiner gemeldet (lt. Marina wurde ne Mail an die Lieferanten geschickt das die Telefonzentrale am Mittwoch gewartet wird. Sie hat es aber anscheinend selbst vergessen.) Heute hab ich mit meiner Nummer angerufen und mal wieder keinen erreicht dann 5 min. später mit der Firmennr. sofort eine verbindung. 
Woher weisst du das schon 5 Stk. White'n'Cocoa ausgeliefert wurden vorallem da noch nicht mal die ganzen schwarzen draussen sind.


Grüsse


----------



## Suiso (28. Mai 2009)

Fritzzer93 schrieb:


> danke ich auch
> Ich war gestern beim lokalen Händler(bei dem ich das Fritzz  aber nicht bestellt habe), weil ich seit mittlerweile 4 wochen auf einen Freilauf für mein LTD Team warte. Als der dann bei Paul Lange angerufen hat er mir nebenbei erzählt, dass die white'n'cocoa evtl gar nicht mehr ausgeliefert werden. Er wusste aber nicht ob sie die Farbe änder oder sonstwas. Ich habe jetzt aber bei Cube angerufen(weil der Händler bei dem ich bestellt habe wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr ans Telefon geht wenn er meine Nummer sieht) und da sagte mir die Franzi dass es noch 2-3 wochen dauert. Sie würden nächste woche zwar wieder eine Lieferung bekommen aber davon wird wahrscheinlich auch wieder die hälfte aussortiert. Sie konnte aber sicher sagen dass es die Farbe so geben wird. Was ich interessant fand war, dass 5 weiße schon ausgeliefert worden sind.
> 
> mfg Fritzzer93


WER HAT DIER GESAGT DASS ES DAS WHEIT N COCOAN NICHT GIBT?


----------



## maybrik (29. Mai 2009)

Suiso schrieb:


> WER HAT DIER GESAGT DASS ES DAS WHEIT N COCOAN NICHT GIBT?


 

Sein Händler hat ihn das gesagt und wahrscheinlich auch das, dass schon 5 Stk ausgeliefert worden sind. Wobei ich beides nicht so 100%
Glaube! Aber die ganzen Händler reden ja sehr viel verschiedenes. Wobei das sicher nit von den Händlern ausgeht sondern ehre von Cube da die auch nicht 100% wissen wovon sie da eigentlich reden.


Grüsse


----------



## Firnwulf (29. Mai 2009)

Also dieses ständige Verschieben des Termines und die fehlende Information durch Cube gehen mir mittlerweile echt auf die Eier. Wie kann ein Unternehmen sowas durchziehen, sich damit so viel Ärger und auch Aufwand einhandeln, wenn man nur alle paar Tage mal eine kurzes, ehrliches Statement auf der Homepage abgeben müßte?

So ein asozialer Scheißladen, anders kann man es echt nicht mehr ausdrücken...


----------



## Fritzzer93 (29. Mai 2009)

> WER HAT DIER GESAGT DASS ES DAS WHEIT N COCOAN NICHT GIBT?


 
Das war der Händler bei dem ich es nicht bestellt habe. Das scheint aber nicht mal so unwahrscheinlich gewesen zu sein, weil die gute Frau von Cube gesagt hat, dass sie beim Ams das Design ändern mussten, es aber beim Fritzz gerade noch hinbekommen haben. Das mit den 5 Stück hat auch sie gesagt und nicht der Händler.


----------



## mblues (29. Mai 2009)

[FONT="]Die Sache mit dem Lackieren ist mehr als merkwürdig! 
[/FONT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chucknorman (29. Mai 2009)

Also mein Händler hat seine Räder schon frühzeitig bestellt ( also bei Cube) und deshalb hat er fast alle Modelle. Wenn jemand die Adresse will einfach eine Nachricht an mich. 

Ps: 
Da ich mir auch ein Bike nächste Woche hole könnte man vielleicht die 2 Bikes zusammen kaufen und somit ordentlich Rabatt bekommen.


----------



## EinerVonVielen (29. Mai 2009)




----------



## Chucknorman (29. Mai 2009)

Was lachst da jetz so ?


----------



## Fürsti (29. Mai 2009)

chucknoris-kann uns Cube Fritzz in White'n'Cocoa besorgen sein Händler schon frühzeitig bestellt ..


----------



## EinerVonVielen (29. Mai 2009)

Mein Händler hat auch frühzeitig bestellt und hat fast alle Modelle auuuuußer das Fritzz 09 in white und das hat noch kein Händler in der BRD.

Entschuldigung !!!  Kein Händler auf diesem Planeten.


----------



## Suiso (29. Mai 2009)

mein händler hat in sept. beschtellt hat alle auser fritzz und stereo wheit


----------



## maybrik (29. Mai 2009)

Firnwulf schrieb:


> Also dieses ständige Verschieben des Termines und die fehlende Information durch Cube gehen mir mittlerweile echt auf die Eier. Wie kann ein Unternehmen sowas durchziehen, sich damit so viel Ärger und auch Aufwand einhandeln, wenn man nur alle paar Tage mal eine kurzes, ehrliches Statement auf der Homepage abgeben müßte?
> 
> So ein asozialer Scheißladen, anders kann man es echt nicht mehr ausdrücken...


 

Hi 

Das mit der Homepage hab ich den Mitarbeiter von Cube auch schon gesagt.Sie hätten dan auch weniger Rückfragen von Händlern und Kunden zu beantworten. Das sei nur lt. denen nicht möglich da es von der Geschäftleitung nicht gewünscht sie oder so in die richtung bzw. nicht vorgesehen. Aber warum bestehende Sachen verändern um sie etwa besser zu machen, nö das haben die immer schon so gemacht warum also was verbessern
Aber die Woche (hoffentlich) sitzen wir nun auch noch auf einer Backe ab.



Grüsse


----------



## Kingstar83 (29. Mai 2009)

Dass die Fritzzes nächste Woche im Werk vormontiert werden, ist jetzt definitiv amtlich. Heißt also: Auslieferung KW 24!!

Bei mir im Laden haben wir auch eins bestellt (white'n'cocoa 18"), der Kunde hat sich natürlich wegen der Wartezeit ein anderes gekauft. Nun stehen wir vor einer Stornierung, da man sich als Händler bis 2.Juni entscheiden muss ob man es nimmt oder net 

Wer will eins??  So ein Mist, am Ende gibts die Bikes noch im Überfluss


----------



## maybrik (29. Mai 2009)

Kingstar83 schrieb:


> Dass die Fritzzes nächste Woche im Werk vormontiert werden, ist jetzt definitiv amtlich. Heißt also: Auslieferung KW 24!!
> 
> Bei mir im Laden haben wir auch eins bestellt (white'n'cocoa 18"), der Kunde hat sich natürlich wegen der Wartezeit ein anderes gekauft. Nun stehen wir vor einer Stornierung, da man sich als Händler bis 2.Juni entscheiden muss ob man es nimmt oder net
> 
> Wer will eins??  So ein Mist, am Ende gibts die Bikes noch im Überfluss


 

Hi

Der Meinung bin ich leider auch und ich kann jeden Händler verstehn der Cube aus seine Sortiment streicht und sich andere Bikes ins Programm nimmt (nicht wegen Optik oder Quali sonder der Unannämlichkeiten)
Die Händler sind echt arme Schw....

Grüsse


----------



## jonniewalker (30. Mai 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EinerVonVielen (30. Mai 2009)




----------



## jonniewalker (30. Mai 2009)

Hoffe die Bilder gefallen euch jetzt besse
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




r!


----------



## jonniewalker (30. Mai 2009)




----------



## freeridebiker66 (30. Mai 2009)

was sagst du zum fahrwerk?


----------



## dampflocke (30. Mai 2009)

hat des fritzz eigtl nen getränkehalter?
mein white sollte ja dan echt bald kommen

mein händler hat mir angeboten erst das schwarze zu gebne und mir dann den rahmen zum ek zu verkaufen und kostenlos umzumontieren was meint ihr soll ich das machen?


----------



## Masira (30. Mai 2009)

sry, falscher thread


----------



## maybrik (30. Mai 2009)

jonniewalker schrieb:


> Hoffe die Bilder gefallen euch jetzt besse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hi jonni

Dafür beneiden dich sicher ein haufen Leute oder so. Wie Läuft das bike aufwärts (wippen oder so), abwärts (ganz wichtig).
Deine Pics sind auch besser geworden, sind richtig schön. Ich beneide dich ums bike (hab ich das schon gesagt)


Grüsse


----------



## maybrik (30. Mai 2009)

dampflocke schrieb:


> hat des fritzz eigtl nen getränkehalter?
> mein white sollte ja dan echt bald kommen
> 
> mein händler hat mir angeboten erst das schwarze zu gebne und mir dann den rahmen zum ek zu verkaufen und kostenlos umzumontieren was meint ihr soll ich das machen?


 
Hi

Hast du nicht ein radon swoop Warum jetzt doch ein Fritzz
Hab ich da was falsch verstanden.


Grüsse


----------



## Suiso (30. Mai 2009)

Nechste woche ist die woche die alle fritzzer warten---------------


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maybrik (30. Mai 2009)

Suiso schrieb:


> Nechste woche ist die woche die alle fritzzer warten---------------


 
Ich zähle die Tage und ich hoffe das wir nicht wieder entäuscht werden.


Grüsse


----------



## dampflocke (31. Mai 2009)

ist für meinen bruder aber meine frage
würdet ihr das machen oder ist dem warten bald ein ende gesetzt also das die zeit zwischen schwarz und weiß nicht so lange ist.

jaja aber das radon ist auch n feines rad
teile sind ja bis auf die bremsen die selben
nur eben der rahmen.....


----------



## Suiso (31. Mai 2009)

dampflocke schrieb:


> ist für meinen bruder aber meine frage
> würdet ihr das machen oder ist dem warten bald ein ende gesetzt also das die zeit zwischen schwarz und weiß nicht so lange ist.
> 
> jaja aber das radon ist auch n feines rad
> ...



Wieviel muss er danach für den weiissen rahmen bezalen?
Hab das nicht so gut verstanden. Lehnt der händler den schwarzen rahmen  kostenlos?


----------



## maybrik (31. Mai 2009)

dampflocke schrieb:


> ist für meinen bruder aber meine frage
> würdet ihr das machen oder ist dem warten bald ein ende gesetzt also das die zeit zwischen schwarz und weiß nicht so lange ist.
> 
> jaja aber das radon ist auch n feines rad
> ...


 

Hi 

Also wenn das ganze nix kostet würde ich das machen, wenn es was kost würde ich warten!! 


Grüsse


----------



## Suiso (31. Mai 2009)

ich denke auch sooooo!maybrik.

streiken wier gegen CUBE


----------



## dampflocke (31. Mai 2009)

jaja ich würd halt des schwarze kriegen 
aber da ich das weiße gekauft hab würde er mir dann den rahmen zum EK verkaufen und kostenlos ummontieren
aber der rahmen müsste schon sehr günstig sein, den das 2008er model gibt es bei H+S für 399


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maybrik (31. Mai 2009)

dampflocke schrieb:


> jaja ich würd halt des schwarze kriegen
> aber da ich das weiße gekauft hab würde er mir dann den rahmen zum EK verkaufen und kostenlos ummontieren
> aber der rahmen müsste schon sehr günstig sein, den das 2008er model gibt es bei H+S für 399


 


Nö, Nö da tät i warten die paar Tage auf oder ab, sind auch schon egal.


Grüsse


----------



## Suiso (31. Mai 2009)

Hi maybrik!

Wenn musst du wieder mit CUBE  reden?


----------



## maybrik (31. Mai 2009)

Hi Suiso

Die freundliche Marina hat mir versprochen, mich so oder so am Mittwoch (event. Dienstag wenn früher möglich is) anzurufen. Um mir bescheid zu geben ob ich mein bike am Freitag in den Händen halten werde oder nicht.
Wenn das so wäre dann steht der Woche drauf, BP Leongang am verlängertem Wochenende nichts im Wege (was mir wichtig wäre, den Bez. is schon und mit dem AMS).
Wenn ich am Mittwoch nachmittag nix von ihr höre, dann hört sie mich am späten Nachmittag.
Irgendwie zweifle ich ja leider daran das es funzen wird, warum auch immer

Wie kommst du eigentlich als Spanier (bzw von wo bist du) zum cube, habt ihr dort einen Fachhändler der die Teile vertreibt oder wie?


Grüsse


----------



## Suiso (31. Mai 2009)

bin von castellon. Hier gibt es einen agent der importiert die bikes und dan liefert er sie an den kleinen shops.


----------



## Suiso (31. Mai 2009)

ich weiss nicht genau ob es agent oderVERTRETER, AUSTRÄGER,VERLEIHER,sagt .
Sie heissen Sportlife.


----------



## maybrik (31. Mai 2009)

Suiso schrieb:


> bin von castellon. Hier gibt es einen agent der importiert die bikes und dan liefert er sie an den kleinen shops.


 

Wow das ist ja direkt am Meer und Berge hast auch um die 1000hm in der nähe. 
Biken, Baden, Strand und Sonne ( die Saison beginnt früher) dürfte ne geile Gegend sein. 
Ich kann nicht 100% sagen was du meinst aber ich schätze du meinst den Vertreter oder Verleiher aber der 
Austräger ist es sicher nicht.
Woher kannst du eigendlich Deutsch in Wort und Schrift??



Grüsse


----------



## Suiso (31. Mai 2009)

Ich hab 15 jahre in der Schwiz(Zug) gelebt.Leider spräche ich nicht viel Deutsch hier in Castellon un mein Deutsch ist bedeutent schlechter als früher.

Ich glaube das Wort ist VERTRETER


----------



## Suiso (31. Mai 2009)

Kenst du Castellon ?


----------



## maybrik (31. Mai 2009)

Suiso schrieb:


> Ich hab 15 jahre in der Schwiz(Zug) gelebt.Leider spräche ich nicht viel Deutsch hier in Castellon un mein Deutsch ist bedeutent schlechter als früher.
> 
> Ich glaube das Wort ist VERTRETER


 


Naja das mit dem Deutsch haut schon hin, vorallem das du hier im Forum alles verstehst. 
Wahnsinn von einer schönen Gegend zur andren schönen Gegend.


Grüsser


----------



## maybrik (31. Mai 2009)

Suiso schrieb:


> Kenst du Castellon ?


 

Nö leider nicht aber ich habs mir Gegooglt und  da sieht man ein bischen davon. Von oben sieht es schön aus und dürfte alles bieten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suiso (31. Mai 2009)

Ja das ist ein Paradies für mtb. ist die prowinz( kanton) von spanien die mehr wege um zu biken hat. Und das weter, wuau!! mann hier scheint fasst immer  die  Sonne.

Hier köntest du seher guten BIKE URLAUB machen.


----------



## maybrik (1. Juni 2009)

Suiso schrieb:


> Ja das ist ein Paradies für mtb. ist die prowinz( kanton) von spanien die mehr wege um zu biken hat. Und das weter, wuau!! mann hier scheint fasst immer die Sonne.
> 
> Hier köntest du seher guten BIKE URLAUB machen.


 
Hi Suiso


Das mit dem bike Urlaub glaub ich dir sofort, event. kannst mal Fotos posten. Denn vielleicht geht der nächste Urlaub nach Spanien. Biken, Meer und Sonne.


Grüsse


----------



## Suiso (1. Juni 2009)

BEGINT DER Countdown!
HOFENTLICH SEHEN WIER DIE ERSTEN WHAIT 'N' COCOA DIESE WOCHE.
DER ERSTE DER ES KRIEGT , BITTE BIELDER COLECCION---


----------



## Suiso (1. Juni 2009)

maybrik schrieb:


> Hi Suiso
> 
> 
> Das mit dem bike Urlaub glaub ich dir sofort, event. kannst mal Fotos posten. Denn vielleicht geht der nächste Urlaub nach Spanien. Biken, Meer und Sonne.
> ...



Sobald ich mein fritzz  hab, mach ich fotos von der gegend. und das fritzz ji ji ji


----------



## Suiso (1. Juni 2009)

google mal das in google bilder: desierto las palmas.
20min,mit dem bike, brauchst du vom strand bis zu den bergen.


----------



## jonniewalker (1. Juni 2009)

Servus,

hoffe wirklich das eure Bikes die Woche kommen, drück die Daumen

War am WE mit dem Fritzz auf Tour, einmal rund um den Rauschberg(Chimgau,SÖ vom Chimsee) 40km und 895 hm 
Was soll ich sagen, Berg auf fährt es sich einfach super, kein wippen und Berg ab ebendso. Richtiges Downhill Feeling kam leider nicht auf weil sich die Singeltrails leider in Forstwege entpuppten(hab die Tour aus dem Netz, war von Salinenwegen die rede), bin abundzu mal ne Böschung runter und da lief es einfach super!
Aufjeden Fall bin ich super zufrieden

Also, für alle die zweifeln ob sie noch länger warten sollten, *wartet!!!*

Auf die Frage von weiter oben, ein Getränkehalter gibts nicht, würde nicht in den Rahmen passen( Bautechnisch und optisch auch nicht)


----------



## jonniewalker (2. Juni 2009)




----------



## jonniewalker (2. Juni 2009)




----------



## jonniewalker (2. Juni 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonniewalker (2. Juni 2009)




----------



## maybrik (2. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute

Ich hoffe auch das der countdown läuft und das Fritzz diese Woche rausgeht. Bin gespannt ob ich von Marina heut oder mogen einen positiven anruf bekomme.
Sobald ich es habe (bzw. sobald es irgendwer hat) Bilder posten und ich hoffe das man hier weiter so nette Pics wie von jonni sehen wird
(event. mit mehr bike).

Wünsch euch allen eine spannende Woche



Grüsse


----------



## maybrik (2. Juni 2009)

Suiso schrieb:


> google mal das in google bilder: desierto las palmas.
> 20min,mit dem bike, brauchst du vom strand bis zu den bergen.


 
Hi Suiso


Also wenn du dort in der nähe wohnst, bist du ein Glückspilz. Die Fotos sind echt schön, da läst sichs sicher aushalten. Auf deine Fotos freu ich mich jetzt schon. 



Grüsse


----------



## Suiso (2. Juni 2009)

maybrik schrieb:


> Hi Suiso
> 
> 
> Also wenn du dort in der nähe wohnst, bist du ein Glückspilz. Die Fotos sind echt schön, da läst sichs sicher aushalten. Auf deine Fotos freu ich mich jetzt schon.
> ...



Ja  ich wohne 2min vom mer 18 min von bergen .


----------



## Suiso (2. Juni 2009)

jonniewalker schrieb:


>



Sehr schöne Landschaft, wirklich tol.
Da würde ich auch urlaub machen


----------



## maybrik (2. Juni 2009)

Suiso schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Landschaft, wirklich tol.
> Da würde ich auch urlaub machen


 

Hi Suiso

Wenn dir das gefällt dann sollten wir mal Wohnort tauschen
und der 1 Tag ist vorbei. Ich hoffe das Marina sich morgen meldet.


Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suiso (2. Juni 2009)

Mir gefelt die gebergrige Landschaft mehr als der Strand.Alles so grün ist echt tol.

Ich hoffe auch das sich das freulein meldet, und ich hoffe  mit guten nachrichten,sonst grrrrr!!!


----------



## maybrik (2. Juni 2009)

Suiso schrieb:


> Mir gefelt die gebergrige Landschaft mehr als der Strand.Alles so grün ist echt tol.
> 
> Ich hoffe auch das sich das freulein meldet, und ich hoffe mit guten nachrichten,sonst grrrrr!!!


 
Ich hoffe auch das sie sich meldet und das es am Freitag kommt (wenn nicht dan glaub ich, dass ich explodiere und dort alle voll:kotz
aber morgen werden wir es ja wissen.



Grüsse


----------



## Suiso (3. Juni 2009)

Hali Halo 

Hat sich jemand gemeldet.
Sind es gute oder schlechte nachrichten?
Sied nicht gut aus, sonst hätte jemand schon was gesagt.


----------



## Suiso (3. Juni 2009)

Marinaaaaaaa was ist den los mi den FRITZZEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## freeridebiker66 (4. Juni 2009)

mein schwarzes is gestern gekommen


----------



## Fritzzla (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

mein Händler hat am Montag mit Cube telefoniert. KW 25/26 sollen die White ´n´ Cocoa Rahmen bei Cube eintreffen...
Naja, ich sollte auch schon in der KW 12, dann KW 14, 16, 18, 21 mein Rad haben...

Ich glaub´s erst wenn es vor mir steht - so langsam hab ich die Schnauze voll !! 

Grüße


----------



## maybrik (4. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute

Hatte gestern keine Zeit euch die Lustige Geschichte vom Cube White ´n´ Cocoa zu erzählen. Ich fange mit der Geschichte gestern an.
Ich habe ja mal wieder einen Rückruf von Marina versprochen bekommen für spätestens Mittwoch, der natürlich nicht kam. Deshalb hab ich meinen Händler angerufen, der mir gesagt hat das er den Anruf erhalten hat. Das bike soll am Fr. event. wahrscheinlich, villeicht kommen. Er glaubt es aber nicht und ich soll mir keine Hoffnungen machen.Hab ich dann mal wieder so richtig zum ablachen gefunden:kotz::kotz:aber egal ich warte auf den Rückruf und wenn nicht dan meld ich mich am Donnerstag bei denen ( So wie immer, wenigstens eine Konstante).

Heute der anruf kam natürlich auch nicht, deshalb hab ich mich gemeldet und kamm zu Andrea, die einen schönen Urlaub hatte (was mich ja gefreut hat) Sie hat mir erklärt sie weiss nicht ob das bike morgen kommt aber sie muss noch mit ihren Kollegen sprechen ob der Lieferschein schon vorhanden is. Sie ruft dann an sobald der da is. Nach mehrmaligen anrufen (über den ganzen Tag verteilt) hatte ich noch immer keine positive antwort und deshalb war ich schon nicht mehr ganz nett zu ihr. Da der nette Kollege den ganzen Tag nicht am Platz war (und dafür trotzdem bezahlt wird) hat ich um zehn vor sechs noch immer keine antwort. Was mich ja richtig glücklich gemacht hat

Plötzlich um kurz nach sechs, steht cube am Telefon , ich dacht nur ja ja ja jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. Die Andrea wars mit einer Nachricht die ich nicht hören wollte. Laut Kollege von der Andrea erhalten sie laut Lieferschein die Rahmen erst nächste Woche und meiner ist da auch dabei (das bedeutet ca. 2 Wochen mehr). Nicht vergessen ich fahre nächst Woche nach Leongang. Was mich dan zum gemütlichen Ausrasten brachte (obwohl die Andrea nichts dafür kann). Ich hab von Ihr mehrere Alternativen gefordert, da ich den Urlaub nicht verschiebe bzw. mit meinem AMS fahre. Die Alternativen waren entweder ich bekomme leihweise ein Stereo vom Händler das er dort stehen hat (hoffe ich noch)bzw sie schicken mir eines das sie dan wieder retour haben können (oder der Händler bekommt einen Abverkaufsrabatt bzw Testrad) oder ich bekomme mein fritzz mit der gewünschten Ausstattung mit den weissen Teilen nur einen schwarzen Rahmen den der Händler dann umbaut wenn der richtige da ist (den Umbau bezahlt cube). Das erste wäre kein Problem (mit dem Stereo lt ihr) die andere alternative wäre mir lieber aber das erfahre ich erst morgen.
Ich hoffe das dieses Märchen euch allen gefallen hat und dies wie bei den Gebrüdern Grimm auch ein schönes, glückliches Ende nimmt.



Grüsse


----------



## Casper (4. Juni 2009)

Viel Spass beim Warten, ich habe mein Fritzz abbestellt. Kann eine solche Firmenpolitik einfach nicht unterstützen.


----------



## Suiso (4. Juni 2009)

Wassssssss!!!kw 25/26 sollten sie eintreffen??
wars nicht kw23? warte mal ich muss :kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:
wenn das war ist kommen sie mindistens kw28 das heist juli..
die von cube haben lsd gelekt glaube ich.
ich storniere wenn das so ist


----------



## Suiso (4. Juni 2009)

maybrik schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Hatte gestern keine Zeit euch die Lustige Geschichte vom Cube White ´n´ Cocoa zu erzählen. Ich fange mit der Geschichte gestern an.
> Ich habe ja mal wieder einen Rückruf von Marina versprochen bekommen für spätestens Mittwoch, der natürlich nicht kam. Deshalb hab ich meinen Händler angerufen, der mir gesagt hat das er den Anruf erhalten hat. Das bike soll am Fr. event. wahrscheinlich, villeicht kommen. Er glaubt es aber nicht und ich soll mir keine Hoffnungen machen.Hab ich dann mal wieder so richtig zum ablachen gefunden:kotz::kotz:aber egal ich warte auf den Rückruf und wenn nicht dan meld ich mich am Donnerstag bei denen ( So wie immer, wenigstens eine Konstante).
> ...


HI 
ich hab nicht alles verschtanden hat cube die rahmen vom lakieren scho bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maybrik (4. Juni 2009)

Suiso schrieb:


> HI
> ich hab nicht alles verschtanden hat cube die rahmen vom lakieren scho bekommen?


 

Hi Suiso 

Die Rahmen sollen die nächste Woche bekommen und dann werden die zusammengebaut und an die Händler geschickt das bedeutet ca. KW 25.
Also die müssen an mehr als lsd geleckt haben denn die merken noch immer nicht das der Hut brennt, da sicher immer mehr Leute stornieren.


Grüsse und cube your life

Die spinnen die Cubis


----------



## maybrik (4. Juni 2009)

freeridebiker66 schrieb:


> mein schwarzes is gestern gekommen


 

Hi 

Freu mich voll für dich, kann aber nicht verstehen das mann keine Fotos für die Wartenden postet. Event. hilft das beim Warten.
Vielleicht gibst uns auch ein kleinen Fahrbericht, ob es sich lohnt zu warten.


Grüsse


----------



## cubelix (5. Juni 2009)

maybrik schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Hatte gestern keine Zeit euch die Lustige Geschichte vom Cube White ´n´ Cocoa zu erzählen. Ich fange mit der Geschichte gestern an.
> Ich habe ja mal wieder einen Rückruf von Marina versprochen bekommen für spätestens Mittwoch, der natürlich nicht kam. Deshalb hab ich meinen Händler angerufen, der mir gesagt hat das er den Anruf erhalten hat. Das bike soll am Fr. event. wahrscheinlich, villeicht kommen. Er glaubt es aber nicht und ich soll mir keine Hoffnungen machen.Hab ich dann mal wieder so richtig zum ablachen gefunden:kotz::kotz:aber egal ich warte auf den Rückruf und wenn nicht dan meld ich mich am Donnerstag bei denen ( So wie immer, wenigstens eine Konstante).
> ...



Und wenn Sie nicht gestorben sind dann warten Sie immer noch auf das 
verflixtet  verwünschte FRITZZ.

Gruß cubelix


----------



## maybrik (5. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute 

Keine Angst ihr seid schon im richtigen Beitrag "Fritzz 2009" aber ich wollte euch mal zeigen wie *Lieb *ich meinen Händler habe. Denn ich hab für die nächst Zeit (auch für Leongang), dieses nette Stereo als *Leihbike*. Ist echt eine feine Sache das bike. auf wie ab immer sehr ausgewogen und ich freu mich jetzt nur noch mehr aufs Fritzz, da ich weiss auf was ich warte (da ich der meinung bin, wenn der Fritzz nur halb so gut is, warte ich gern). Die Reifen, Geo, Federelemente alles richtig für runter und auch rauf aber sehr, sehr gemütlich.
Von der Ausstattung passt auch alles von der Reifenbreite, bis zu den Anbauteilen keine Fehler. Noch ein paar Fotos.















Schönen Abend noch und



Grüsse


----------



## Suiso (6. Juni 2009)

maybrik schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Keine Angst ihr seid schon im richtigen Beitrag "Fritzz 2009" aber ich wollte euch mal zeigen wie *Lieb *ich meinen Händler habe. Denn ich hab für die nächst Zeit (auch für Leongang), dieses nette Stereo als *Leihbike*. Ist echt eine feine Sache das bike. auf wie ab immer sehr ausgewogen und ich freu mich jetzt nur noch mehr aufs Fritzz, da ich weiss auf was ich warte (da ich der meinung bin, wenn der Fritzz nur halb so gut is, warte ich gern). Die Reifen, Geo, Federelemente alles richtig für runter und auch rauf aber sehr, sehr gemütlich.
> Von der Ausstattung passt auch alles von der Reifenbreite, bis zu den Anbauteilen keine Fehler. Noch ein paar Fotos.
> ...


Wuau, du bist ein glückpilz. Wenigstens kannst du biken.
Viel spas.


----------



## kinschman (6. Juni 2009)

mein schwarzes K18 ist seit heute auf dem Postweg 

ich bin ja mal gespannt wann es ankommt !


----------



## maybrik (6. Juni 2009)

kinschman schrieb:


> mein schwarzes K18 ist seit heute auf dem Postweg
> 
> ich bin ja mal gespannt wann es ankommt !


 
Hi


Ich würde mich auch freuen über ein kleines Schwarzes

Grüsse


----------



## maybrik (6. Juni 2009)

Suiso schrieb:


> Wuau, du bist ein glückpilz. Wenigstens kannst du biken.
> Viel spas.


 

Hi Suiso

Biken is vorher auch gegangen aber nicht so gemütlich

Grüsse


----------



## ribisl (6. Juni 2009)

Herr Cousin, schaut eh ganz nett aus....na dann hat sich dein Gehtschänschee ja ausgezahlt.
Bin schon neugierig wieviel Drops das Stereo im BP überleben wird??

Vielleicht sollt ich LV auch mal so in den Ohren liegen und die schicken mir dann ein 301er.....
Naja mein 901 soll ja am Mo oder DI da sein , die Germanen hams ja schon und wir Österreicher werden ja sowieso immer benachteiligt von denen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maybrik (7. Juni 2009)

ribisl schrieb:


> Herr Cousin, schaut eh ganz nett aus....na dann hat sich dein Gehtschänschee ja ausgezahlt.
> Bin schon neugierig wieviel Drops das Stereo im BP überleben wird??
> 
> Vielleicht sollt ich LV auch mal so in den Ohren liegen und die schicken mir dann ein 301er.....
> Naja mein 901 soll ja am Mo oder DI da sein , die Germanen hams ja schon und wir Österreicher werden ja sowieso immer benachteiligt von denen....


 
Ja, ja Herr Cousin das meckern hat sich für mich gelohnt, find ich (finden die aus dem Stereo Beitrag übrigens glaub ich nicht). Im BP werd ich nicht viele Drops springen, da fehlen glaub ich die Nüsse (oder vielleicht auch nicht, wird sich zeigen) ausserdem möcht ich das nette bike vom Händler ganz lassen.
Zu dem Thema wir werden immer benachteiligt, ich kenn keinen von den Germanen der ein neues bike geborgt bekommt hatt, obwohl ich lieber mein Fritzz hätte. Sag bescheid wenn dei 901 da is, bin gespannt wie es in real ausschaut.


Grüsse


----------



## Suiso (7. Juni 2009)

HI LEUTE

Ist die Fritzz eigentlich ne Enduro light????


----------



## maybrik (7. Juni 2009)

Suiso schrieb:


> HI LEUTE
> 
> Ist die Fritzz eigentlich ne Enduro light????


 
Hi Suiso

Also cube bezeichnet es als long Travel All-mountain oder so ich würde es auch als light Enduro bezeichnen. Ich glaube aber das es sich hier nur um Bezeichnungen handelt.


Grüsse


----------



## Michaone (8. Juni 2009)

moin...sagt mal das kann doch net sein das das ding noch net einmal geliefert wurde (also ausser in schwarz) und wenn ich das so verfolge hält cube die kunden da ja wohl schon seit wochen hin!?!was mich mal interessieren würde ist wie die preise nach der eurobike und der vorstellung des fritzz 2010 sinken? wie war das in der vergangenheit?wollte das fritzz nächstes jahr.. müsst ich das dann auch schon jetzt bestellen? lol oder gibt sich das dann? war das im letzten jahr das gleiche prob mit der lieferung?gruss micha


----------



## mblues (8. Juni 2009)

Langsam finde ich Cube echt nur noch peinlich. Tel vom Händler bekommen toll, das Fritzz kommt in 2-3 Wochen. bin mir jetzt wirklich am überlegen ein Votec V.SX zukaufen.


----------



## schrader999 (8. Juni 2009)

maybrik schrieb:


> Ja, ja Herr Cousin das meckern hat sich für mich gelohnt, find ich (finden die aus dem Stereo Beitrag übrigens glaub ich nicht). Im BP werd ich nicht viele Drops springen, da fehlen glaub ich die Nüsse (oder vielleicht auch nicht, wird sich zeigen) ausserdem möcht ich das nette bike vom Händler ganz lassen.
> Zu dem Thema wir werden immer benachteiligt, ich kenn keinen von den Germanen der ein neues bike geborgt bekommt hatt, obwohl ich lieber mein Fritzz hätte. Sag bescheid wenn dei 901 da is, bin gespannt wie es in real ausschaut.
> 
> 
> Grüsse



Nö gönnt Dir jeder aus dem Stereo-Fred. (Vor allem, die die Ihr Stereo schön seit ein paar Wochen haben). Die noch wartenden sind einfach generell frustriert. Aber das versteht Ihr hier ja eh nehm ich an.

Aber Du hast die einmalige Chance auszutesten, was das Stereo aushält. Also teste und droppe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reaperx (8. Juni 2009)

Also ich hab meins am Freitag stoniern lassen und mir ein Trek Remedy 8 nun bestellt. Der Preis is gleich geblieben. Am Mittwoch isses da, ready für Donnerstag fahrn ins lange We.
(Bayern teilweise Feiertag ^^).

Finds echt schade auch, aber genug ist genug. Bin mal gespannt wann die ersten wirklich die "cocos-weisen" vor ihrer Tür stehn haben ... 
Trotzdem .. daumen hoch .. 

Grüsse Daniel.


----------



## Casper (8. Juni 2009)

reaperx schrieb:


> Also ich hab meins am Freitag stoniern lassen und mir ein Trek Remedy 8 nun bestellt. Der Preis is gleich geblieben. Am Mittwoch isses da, ready für Donnerstag fahrn ins lange We.
> (Bayern teilweise Feiertag ^^).
> 
> Finds echt schade auch, aber genug ist genug. Bin mal gespannt wann die ersten wirklich die "cocos-weisen" vor ihrer Tür stehn haben ...
> ...



Sowas, hab mein Fritzz auch storniert und bin ebenfalls an einem Remedy oder allenfalls einem Spicy dran. Tendiere zum Trek einfach geil das Teil.


----------



## Keule08 (9. Juni 2009)

Werde meins auch storniern, habs echt Satt. Sowas unterstütze ich nicht. Hätte es zwar für Knapp 2700 bekommen aber egal. Entweder Votec VSX oder Radon ...... mal schauen.  viel Spass noch beim warten.....


----------



## kinschman (9. Juni 2009)

so! mein k18 ist da!

leider hat die gabel am rechten standrohr nen beschichtunsfehler und wird wohl getauscht werden müssen.
schade !!

ansonsten schon schick das rad - vorallem isset so erschreckend schwarz - da muss ich echt mal schauen wie man da farbe dran bekommt 

bilder gibs evt. morgen - zur zeit regnets draußen und drinnen is kein platz zum fotografieren.


----------



## maybrik (10. Juni 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> Nö gönnt Dir jeder aus dem Stereo-Fred. (Vor allem, die die Ihr Stereo schön seit ein paar Wochen haben). Die noch wartenden sind einfach generell frustriert. Aber das versteht Ihr hier ja eh nehm ich an.
> 
> Aber Du hast die einmalige Chance auszutesten, was das Stereo aushält. Also teste und droppe.


 
Hi

Ja das Thema Frustration, versteh ich, da es zum schreien is
aber ich nutzte diese einmalige Chance gerne und teste ausgiebig und das macht Laune, is ein richtig feines bike.


Grüsse


----------



## es geht auch an (10. Juni 2009)

reaperx schrieb:


> Also ich hab meins am Freitag stoniern lassen und mir ein Trek Remedy 8 nun bestellt. Der Preis is gleich geblieben. Am Mittwoch isses da, ready für Donnerstag fahrn ins lange We.
> (Bayern teilweise Feiertag ^^).
> 
> Finds echt schade auch, aber genug ist genug. Bin mal gespannt wann die ersten wirklich die "cocos-weisen" vor ihrer Tür stehn haben ...
> ...



war heut in deutschlands grösstem 2rad-center und wollte mir auch ein remedy ordern, weil mich die wartezeit für das fritzz nun zu sehr frustriert.
und was muss ich da hören...ausverkauft!!!

wo hast du dein remedy noch bekommen?
weiss jmnd nen händler in bayern, der die dinger noch in grösse L hat?
wär dringend.....


----------



## rindersteak (10. Juni 2009)

Bezüglich des Remedy,

wo kommst du denn genau her, in Memmingen (100 km westlich von München) könnte es sein das mein Händler noch eins da hat....

grüße


----------



## Groudon (10. Juni 2009)

es gtibt doch in münchen bei einer autobahnabfahrt direkt ein TREK Center - schau doch da mal


----------



## Sushi1976 (10. Juni 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> war heut in deutschlands grösstem 2rad-center und wollte mir auch ein remedy ordern, weil mich die wartezeit für das fritzz nun zu sehr frustriert.
> und was muss ich da hören...ausverkauft!!!
> 
> wo hast du dein remedy noch bekommen?
> ...



Ja probiere dein Glück mal hier:

http://www.jehlebikes.de/all-mountain-enduro-1.html

Remedy 8 auf Lager in 19,5 und das Remedy 7 wird erwartet für 15.06.
in 19,5

Gruss marco


----------



## Michaone (10. Juni 2009)

lol also mein Händler meinte heute das das fritzz vermutlich gar net mehr in farbe kommt... 
er hat aber noch ein black da, allerdings mit RS Lyrik.. 

wenn wer wissen will wo --> pm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kinschman (10. Juni 2009)

...und so sieht das Fritzz mit der Lyrik aus 







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


einziges update bislang - die reifen (ich weiß, der vordere ist verkehrt herum drauf)


----------



## dampflocke (10. Juni 2009)

lasst mal trek dreck sein....

es gibt Neues vom Fritzz in White n Cocoa
Ich war heute niemlich bei meinem Händler der malwieder bei Cube angerufen hat.
Nächste Woche Freitag soll meins mit einer 100% Garantie eintreffen. Zudem soll es nur 10 Fritzz'ns in White'n'Cocoa geben, da die Lakierung so aufwendig sei. 

Ich werde wenn es soweit ist sofort Bilder hochladen...

Grüße
Leon


----------



## Michaone (10. Juni 2009)

das wievielte mal hören wir das jetzt schon mit "nächste woche"?? lol na dann... die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 

was hast bezahlt für das fritzz mit der lyrik?


----------



## kinschman (10. Juni 2009)

Michaone schrieb:


> das wievielte mal hören wir das jetzt schon mit "nächste woche"?? lol na dann... die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt
> 
> was hast bezahlt für das fritzz mit der lyrik?



gute 10% weniger.


----------



## dampflocke (10. Juni 2009)

Michaone schrieb:


> das wievielte mal hören wir das jetzt schon mit "nächste woche"?? lol na dann... die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt




wenns bis dahin nicht da ist werde ich auch stornieren und mir ein radon slide 160 holen.


----------



## Suiso (10. Juni 2009)

dampflocke schrieb:


> lasst mal trek dreck sein....
> 
> es gibt Neues vom Fritzz in White n Cocoa
> Ich war heute niemlich bei meinem Händler der malwieder bei Cube angerufen hat.
> ...



nur 10 fritzz in whait? heist das dass ich meins warscheindlich nicht bekomme?
ich hab meins in september beschtelt


----------



## reaperx (10. Juni 2009)

Also ich hätte hier noch ein Trek Remedy 8 (09er Modell) "Weis rootbeer" Neu u verpackt. in 19,5 zoll da ..
Wer will? ^^
Preis VB. 2600.- euro


----------



## kinschman (10. Juni 2009)

sach ma, is bald gut mit dem remedy-gequatsche ???!!! 

habt ihr alle kein zuhause ??

nur zur info: das hier ist der cube fritzz 2009 - thread !


----------



## reaperx (10. Juni 2009)

ja das habe ich befüchtet... sry eure hochwürden, verschiebs halt...
gruss der Michel..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (10. Juni 2009)

kinschman schrieb:


> sach ma, is bald gut mit dem remedy-gequatsche ???!!!
> 
> habt ihr alle kein zuhause ??
> 
> nur zur info: das hier ist der cube fritzz 2009 - thread !



Mein Gott reg dich ab, was ist so schlimm daran, man Antwortet nur, weil
nach ner alternative gefragt wurde.....


----------



## Suiso (10. Juni 2009)

haloooooo stimmt das dass es nur 10 fritzz in whait gibt?


----------



## es geht auch an (10. Juni 2009)

grosse DANKESCHÖN an alle für die vielen antworten bzgl des remedy.
ich glaub ich werd heuer doch noch ein neues bike bekommen 

wenigstens infos von einem bike, das man kaufen kann.....

ich war heut auch beim cube händler, der cube angerufen hat:
wahrscheinlich ende übernächster woche, aber vielleicht auch erst später....

ich glaub langsam wirklich, die kommen gar nicht mehr.....


----------



## maybrik (10. Juni 2009)

kinschman schrieb:


> ...und so sieht das Fritzz mit der Lyrik aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hi 

Das nenne ich mal Bestandstreue hat es sich gelohnt zu warten???
Einfach ein schönes bike egal ob rs oder fox aber was ist das für ein Spacertürmchen (oder hab ich mich da verguckt), weiteres was hat der Vorbau für eine länge




> *AW: Cube fritzz 2009*
> lasst mal trek dreck sein....
> 
> es gibt Neues vom Fritzz in White n Cocoa
> ...


 
Lasst mal trek dreck sein irgendwie lustig

Also auf das bin ich echt gespannt ob die nächste woche kommen. Die Info hätte ich letzte woche auch schon bekommen wegen Freitag, als ich mit der Andrea telefoniert habe, nur von den 10 Stk. hat sie nix gesagt aber ich könnte es mir lebhaft vorstellen. Da sie uns ja noch nicht genug verars*** haben. Das mit Freitag würde ich erst dann glauben wenn deine Finger den Lenker fest halten, sonst nicht!
Das mit den Trek bikes find ich echt geil da es dann ja nicht so viele Fritzzer in den Wäldern gibt und 2te Wahl (obwohl es ein sehr geiles bike is, wirklich geiles bike is), nö möcht ich nicht. Dann muss ich halt warten aber das tu ich sowieso schon länger.


Grüsse


----------



## Suiso (10. Juni 2009)

Hi maybrik wie gets?
Ich will auch das fritzz in whait , aber wenn es nict kommt??  Ich hab mir ein YETI 575 angeschaut. sieht ser geil aus. aber ich werde noch bis 1 juli warte kein tag meher. wenn du gute info hast sag mir was.
glaubst du das die whait fritzz nach spain kommen oder werden alle in Deutschland bleiben?


----------



## kinschman (10. Juni 2009)

maybrik schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Das nenne ich mal Bestandstreue hat es sich gelohnt zu warten???
> Einfach ein schönes bike egal ob rs oder fox aber was ist das für ein Spacertürmchen (oder hab ich mich da verguckt), weiteres was hat der Vorbau für eine länge
> .....




Hab aufgrund des schlechten Wetters noch keine großartige Testfahrt machen können.
Einzig ein paar Bordsteinkanten und Treppenstufen bin ich bislang gefahren - der Hinterbau geht auf jeden Fall schööön fluffig (hab den allerdings auch softer abgestimmt als Cube angibt, d.h. ca. 18mm Sag am Dämpfer). 
Als direkten Vergleich hab ich ja auch ein LV 301, dagegen fühlt sich das Fritzz definitiv nach "mehr Federweg" an !!
Wie das im Gelände geht werd ich sehen, wenns irgendwann mal wieder Sommer wird.
Gleiches gilt für das Spacertürmchen - der Lenker war mir fürs erste Gefühl viiiieeel zu hoch so hab ich halt alle Spacer erstmal über den Vorbau montiert - mal schaun was der richtige Fahrtest für Aufschlüsse gibt.
Vorbau ist ein 90mm - warum auch immer ?! Werde den aber noch gegen einen kürzeren tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## es geht auch an (10. Juni 2009)

reaperx schrieb:


> Also ich hätte hier noch ein Trek Remedy 8 (09er Modell) "Weis rootbeer" Neu u verpackt. in 19,5 zoll da ..
> Wer will? ^^
> Preis VB. 2600.- euro



da hätte ich interesse,hast 'ne pm bzw email


----------



## jonniewalker (10. Juni 2009)

Servus,
ich glaube nicht das Cube die Frechheit besitzt nur 10 weiße rauszuschicken, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Also, behaltet eure Hoffnung!!!


----------



## Rüssel__ (11. Juni 2009)

jonniewalker schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich glaube nicht das Cube die Frechheit besitzt nur 10 weiße rauszuschicken, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.



Also in meinen Augen hat sich Cube schon viel Frechheit mit dem neuen Fritzz geleistet......Da wäre das denen dann auch noch zu zutrauen.....

Aber ich hoffs ja nicht.


----------



## Fürsti (11. Juni 2009)

*Mountainbike-Fans aufgepasst: *
*vom 12. bis 14. Juni 2009 findet in Willingen *
*das 12. Bike-Festival statt!*

*Samstag gehts nach Willingen, dort wird am CUBE-Stand ordentlich Frust abgelassen..*
*mal schauen, andere Hersteller haben auch schöne Bikes-*
*Trek, Votec, Specialized, Bionicon usw.. mit viel weniger langen WARTEZEITEN!!*


----------



## Keule08 (11. Juni 2009)

Leute *versteht es doch endlich* und *storniert* !!!  Ihr werdet es auch in 3 WOchen noch NICHT haben.Ich finde es selbst sehr schade aber habe vor paar Tagen auch storniert. 
Ich Habe gestern bei Cube selbst nochma angerufen. ERSTENS:  Die Olle am Telefon ist beim sprechen fast eingeschlafen ,  ZWEITENS :  nach 4 minuten Wartezeit : '' Ähh ja es gibt Probleme beim Pulverbeschichten da wären noch kleine Lackfehler drinn'' wird noch 2 bis 3 WOchen dauern '' ( das hieß es schon vor 4 Wochen u. vor 8 Wochen auch.  DRITTENS: War es ihr scheinbar völlig egal wie ich sagte das dass doch nicht sein kann,so ewig drauf warten zu müssen den gleichen Preis noch zu bezahlen usw. 
Naja jeder wie er will halt.


----------



## Suiso (11. Juni 2009)

Hat jeman neuigkeiten????????????


----------



## EinerVonVielen (11. Juni 2009)

Keule08 schrieb:


> Leute *versteht es doch endlich* und *storniert* !!!  Ihr werdet es auch in 3 WOchen noch NICHT haben.Ich finde es selbst sehr schade aber habe vor paar Tagen auch storniert.
> Ich Habe gestern bei Cube selbst nochma angerufen. ERSTENS:  Die Olle am Telefon ist beim sprechen fast eingeschlafen ,  ZWEITENS :  nach 4 minuten Wartezeit : '' Ähh ja es gibt Probleme beim Pulverbeschichten da wären noch kleine Lackfehler drinn'' wird noch 2 bis 3 WOchen dauern '' ( das hieß es schon vor 4 Wochen u. vor 8 Wochen auch.  DRITTENS: War es ihr scheinbar völlig egal wie ich sagte das dass doch nicht sein kann,so ewig drauf warten zu müssen den gleichen Preis noch zu bezahlen usw.
> Naja jeder wie er will halt.





Gelassenheit ist die angenehmste Form des Selbstbewußtseins.


----------



## Suiso (11. Juni 2009)

ich storniere niche weill es mit diesem preis keins besseres gibt .
ich hab mir yeti 575  angesehen mit gabel Marzocchi*55 ATA 2008,shimano slx,formula mega für 3300 eur.Schlechtere *Komponenten und + preis


----------



## EagleEye (13. Juni 2009)

Hi
ich hab seit ner Woche mein Fritzz, im Internet gibt es immer wieder Händler die noch welche haben.


----------



## aux-racing (13. Juni 2009)

EagleEye schrieb:


> Hi
> ich hab seit ner Woche mein Fritzz, im Internet gibt es immer wieder Händler die noch welche haben.



fährst du so mit der sattelstützeneinstellung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dampflocke (13. Juni 2009)

aux-racing schrieb:


> fährst du so mit der sattelstützeneinstellung?


Hmm das hat mich auch schon gewundert...
Ich hätte den Sattel (wenn endlich mal mein fritzz kommen würde) auf die höhe des "S" von Syntace gestellt.

Aber sonst wirklich ein sehr schönen Rad


----------



## EagleEye (13. Juni 2009)

naja berghoch und gerade aus schon 
Bergrunter geht sie etwas tiefer 
Das sieht vielleicht etwas hoch aus, aber das liegt daran dass ich etwas größer bin


----------



## Suiso (13. Juni 2009)

Wenn kommen die fritzz


----------



## aux-racing (13. Juni 2009)

Suiso schrieb:


> Wenn kommen die fritzz



ist das echt son problem so ein teil zu bekommen oder nur diese eine farbkombi?


----------



## EagleEye (13. Juni 2009)

Ich glaub das ist allgemein ein Problem die zu bekommen unabhängig von der Farbkombi, alle Läden wo ich nachgefragt hab hatten keine mehr.
Fahrrad.de und bikx.de sind die beiden einzigen Internetshops wo ich welche entdeckt hatte und bikx hatte dann mein Fritzz


----------



## maybrik (13. Juni 2009)

Hi 
Bin vom BP wieder retour und is ja lustig was man hier so liest! Haufen Stornos (sieht man wenigstens nicht so viele, wie vom remedy) Also nach dem Ausflug bin ich mir sicher das ich das richtige bike bestellt hab (aber natürlich noch nicht fahre). Das Stereo (derweilen statt dem Fritzz) hat seinen Dienst ohne Sturz, Zicken oder sonstiges mitgemacht. Drops (natürlich keine riesigen aber trotzdem) und auch Tabels echt ein Wahnsinn das bike. Der Hinterbau is erste Sahne



Suiso schrieb:


> Hat jeman neuigkeiten????????????


 
Wie gehts dir?? Neues hab ich leider nicht aber werd am Montag mal wieder nachfragen und dir davon berichten und



> ich storniere niche weill es mit diesem preis keins besseres gibt .
> ich hab mir yeti 575 angesehen mit gabel Marzocchi*55 ATA 2008,shimano slx,formula mega für 3300 eur.Schlechtere *Komponenten und + preis


 
Ist sicher eine gute Entscheidung nicht zu stornieren da Preis Leistung vom bike ( nicht von Hersteller, da passt vieles nicht) super ist und beim Preis geht sicher auch noch was, auch wenn das nicht wirklich eine Entschädigung is aber wenigstens etwas

Noch ein Bildchen das man sieht das bike wurde genutzt










Grüsse


----------



## Michaone (14. Juni 2009)

wo warst?

will auch urlaub


----------



## Cube Lova (14. Juni 2009)

@ eagle eye--> hat dein fritzz kein x 12 steckachse im heck... wegen dem dt schnellspanner?


----------



## EagleEye (14. Juni 2009)

Doch hats nur ist die Steckachse mitm Schnellspanner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maybrik (14. Juni 2009)

Michaone schrieb:


> wo warst?
> 
> will auch urlaub


 
Hi

War in Leongang und Urlaub will ich auch


Grüsse


----------



## Suiso (14. Juni 2009)

maybrik schrieb:


> Hi
> Bin vom BP wieder retour und is ja lustig was man hier so liest! Haufen Stornos (sieht man wenigstens nicht so viele, wie vom remedy) Also nach dem Ausflug bin ich mir sicher das ich das richtige bike bestellt hab (aber natürlich noch nicht fahre). Das Stereo (derweilen statt dem Fritzz) hat seinen Dienst ohne Sturz, Zicken oder sonstiges mitgemacht. Drops (natürlich keine riesigen aber trotzdem) und auch Tabels echt ein Wahnsinn das bike. Der Hinterbau is erste Sahne
> 
> 
> ...



Hi feue mich das du wieder schreibst . hast du wie ein kleiner kiend mit ein ice cream genossen im urlaub 



hat der rp23 nicht viel dreck ???


----------



## EagleEye (14. Juni 2009)

Suiso schrieb:


> Hi feue mich das du wieder schreibst . hast du wie ein kleiner kiend mit ein ice cream genossen im urlaub
> 
> 
> 
> hat der rp23 nicht viel dreck ???



Deshalb hab ich meinem ein kleines "Schutzblech" verpasst, einfach einen alten Schlauf aufschneiden, oben an der Querstrebe anschrauben und unten unterm Dämpfer sind 2 Löcher, da kann man das dann mitm Kabelbinder festmachen.
Die Tage werde ich das aber noch etwas ausbauen damit es etwas weiter hoch geht, aber den meisten Dreck hält es schon ab, auch das Schaltwerk bekommt nichts mehr ab.


----------



## cubelix (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten aus Willingen irgendjemand wollte doch den Cube Stand mit faulen Eiern und Tomaten bewerfen.
Wollte gerne mal Wissen wie Cube sich dort gerechtfertigt hat.

cubelix


----------



## kinschman (14. Juni 2009)

Hi,
das Problem der schleppenden bzw. noch garnicht vorgenommenen Auslieferung vieler Farbigen Modelle liegt einzig und allein an dem Pulverbeschichtungsbetrieb, der offensichtlich nicht mit der Qualität in der Serienfertigung zu Recht kommt.
Cube wurde wohl seitens des Beschichters im Vorfeld versprochen das eine Serienfertigung kein Problem sei - aber naja, offensichtlich ist es doch ein Problem.

Aus diesem Grund wird es so gut wie sicher z.b. kein grün-weißes AMS125 geben.
Ob und wann das farbige Fritzz kommt steht auch noch in den Sternen.

So schön die Farbigen Cubes auch sind - es scheint offensichtlich ein Problem zu sein die Mehrfarbigkeit mit entsprechender Qualität in der Serienfertigung zu produzieren.
Ein Einzelrahmen scheint kein Problem zu sein.

Deswegen würde es für die Leute, die ein buntes Cube wollen durchaus Sinn machen, sich einen schwarzen Rahmen/Bike zu ordern und dieses dann von einem Beschichter seines Vertrauens nach eigenen Wünschen beschichten zu lassen.

Hat ja 2 Vorteile - zum einen bekommt man die schwarzen Cubes schneller geliefert, zum anderen hat man dann ein wirklich individuelles Bike !!


----------



## dampflocke (14. Juni 2009)

mal eine andere Frage
Bei wie viel Kilo fahrt ihr euer Fritzz??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinerHeld (14. Juni 2009)

> So schÃ¶n die Farbigen Cubes auch sind - es scheint offensichtlich ein Problem zu sein die Mehrfarbigkeit mit entsprechender QualitÃ¤t in der Serienfertigung zu produzieren.
> Ein Einzelrahmen scheint kein Problem zu sein.



dann solln sie die rahmen verdammt nochmal einzeln fertigen 
es kann doch nicht angehn, daÃ man bei nem 3000 â¬ rad ein halbes jahr auf die auslieferung wartet


----------



## aux-racing (14. Juni 2009)

dampflocke schrieb:


> mal eine andere Frage
> Bei wie viel Kilo fahrt ihr euer Fritzz??



meinste körpergewicht oder was?


----------



## Suiso (14. Juni 2009)

kinschman schrieb:


> Hi,
> das Problem der schleppenden bzw. noch garnicht vorgenommenen Auslieferung vieler Farbigen Modelle liegt einzig und allein an dem Pulverbeschichtungsbetrieb, der offensichtlich nicht mit der Qualität in der Serienfertigung zu Recht kommt.
> Cube wurde wohl seitens des Beschichters im Vorfeld versprochen das eine Serienfertigung kein Problem sei - aber naja, offensichtlich ist es doch ein Problem.
> 
> ...



Warum zeigen  sie dann die farbige. mann kann nich etwas verkaufen das nicht 
produzierbar ist


----------



## dampflocke (14. Juni 2009)

aux-racing schrieb:


> meinste körpergewicht oder was?


nein, das rad meine ich natürlich


----------



## kinschman (14. Juni 2009)

Suiso schrieb:


> Warum zeigen  sie dann die farbige. mann kann nich etwas verkaufen das nicht
> produzierbar ist



das liegt dann wohl an dem falschen Versprechen des Beschichters.
Ist halt ne externe Firma die eben zugesichert hat, die Rahmen auch in Serienfertigung mit der entsprechenden Beschichtung versehen zu können.
Tja, Versprochen - gebrochen.


Dennoch hätte die Informationspolitik zu diesem Thema seitens Cube auf deren Website etwas geschickter ausfallen können - nämlich überhaupt mal stattfinden !!



@Suiso: an Deiner Stelle würde ich mir das schwarze Fritzz ordern und es dann selber zum Beschichter geben - wenn Du es wirklich farbig haben willst.


----------



## Suiso (14. Juni 2009)

aber wenn sie whait 'n' cocoa nicht produzieren können hätten sie schon wass den händlern gesagt?


----------



## es geht auch an (15. Juni 2009)

EagleEye schrieb:


> Ich glaub das ist allgemein ein Problem die zu bekommen unabhängig von der Farbkombi, alle Läden wo ich nachgefragt hab hatten keine mehr.
> Fahrrad.de und bikx.de sind die beiden einzigen Internetshops wo ich welche entdeckt hatte und bikx hatte dann mein Fritzz




also ich hab mein farbiges storniert und fahr seit samstag abend ein trek remedy8 .....
war auch noch billiger als das fritzz "k18"  
mein cube händler nolimit-parsberg.de 
hat zwar keine farbigen, aber in schwarz und 18 zoll hat er das fritzz *sofort lieferbar*


----------



## Sushi1976 (15. Juni 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> also ich hab mein farbiges storniert und fahr seit samstag abend ein trek remedy8 .....
> war auch noch billiger als das fritzz "k18"
> mein cube händler nolimit-parsberg.de
> hat zwar keine farbigen, aber in schwarz und 18 zoll hat er das fritzz *sofort lieferbar*



Ja schade mit Cube, aber das Remedy ist auch sehr geil Welche Rahmengröße?

Sushi


----------



## es geht auch an (15. Juni 2009)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Ja schade mit Cube, aber das Remedy ist auch sehr geil Welche Rahmengröße?
> 
> Sushi




in 19,5"/18,5" Zoll also L und sitzt perfekt 
obwohl mir das fritzz in 18" Zoll auch noch gut gepasst hätte....
aber hab wirklich lange vergeblich drauf gewartet 
und irgendwann is schluß mit lustig.  
ich glaub auch mittlerweile, das die firtzzls in white'n'cocoa gar nicht mehr kommen.
is ja blad wieder die eurobike und da kommen ja dann schon die 2010er modelle.....


----------



## Suiso (15. Juni 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> also ich hab mein farbiges storniert und fahr seit samstag abend ein trek remedy8 .....
> war auch noch billiger als das fritzz "k18"
> mein cube händler nolimit-parsberg.de
> hat zwar keine farbigen, aber in schwarz und 18 zoll hat er das fritzz *sofort lieferbar*



Wieviel hast du für das Remedy 8 bezalt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## es geht auch an (15. Juni 2009)

Suiso schrieb:


> Wieviel hast du für das Remedy 8 bezalt?



2550 euro 
zustand: neu mit rechnung


----------



## Sushi1976 (15. Juni 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> 2550 euro
> zustand: neu mit rechnung



fast 1000 weniger, nicht schlecht


----------



## Suiso (15. Juni 2009)

Hi maybrik

Hast du mit CUBE  telefoniert?
Hts wass neues?
Glabst du auch dass es keine whait 'n' cocoa gibt?


----------



## Suiso (15. Juni 2009)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> fast 1000â¬ weniger, nicht schlecht



hast du nur 2550  eur. fÃ¼r ne Remedy 8 bezalt ?

glub ich nicht.Mein hÃ¤ndler will 3000 eur. fÃ¼r das Remedy 8

 ohne rabat kostetes 3299eur.


----------



## maybrik (15. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute


Hatte heute mal wieder ein kurzes telefonat mit der Sahra! War sehr informativ, da bei meiner Bestellung *Dringend* vermerkt ist. Sollte das nicht schon bei jedem Kunden vermerkt sein
Die Kerninfo war aber KW 25-26 (hatte es schwer nicht darüber zu oder zu )
Auf die Frage warum, der Beschichter hat Probs mit der Beschichtung. Is ja auch ok aber warum es nur so wenig schwarze gibt hatte sie keine antwort. Wird auch der Beschichter sein

Ich hab heute auch mit dem Händler über das Problem Farbe diskutiert und wir sind der Meinung es wird einige Farbige Teile nicht geben, aber welche??? Ich hoffe die bekommen es auf die Reihe aber keiner weiss. 

Grüsse


----------



## Suiso (15. Juni 2009)

maybrik schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> 
> Hatte heute mal wieder ein kurzes telefonat mit der Sahra! War sehr informativ, da bei meiner Bestellung *Dringend* vermerkt ist. Sollte das nicht schon bei jedem Kunden vermerkt sein
> ...



kommt es kw 25 -26 ?
das dass es keine whait 'n' cocoa gibt  war ein witz ne?  
Hi jetzt erkläre es mir dem spanier


----------



## es geht auch an (15. Juni 2009)

Suiso schrieb:


> hast du nur 2550  eur. für ne Remedy 8 bezalt ?
> 
> glub ich nicht.Mein händler will 3000 eur. für das Remedy 8
> 
> ohne rabat kostetes 3299eur.



hab lange dafür gesucht, um es so billig zu bekommen......
glaub mir, ich hab keinen cent mehr dafür hingelegt.....
manchmal ist die bucht auch für was gut......


----------



## maybrik (15. Juni 2009)

Suiso schrieb:


> kommt es kw 25 -26 ?
> das dass es keine whait 'n' cocoa gibt war ein witz ne?
> Hi jetzt erkläre es mir dem spanier


 



Hi suiso


Es freut mich immer wieder etwas von dir zu lesen aber ich glaube das die Leute es ziemlich ernst meinen. Ich persönlich glaub das es das Fritzz in White'n'Cocoa geben wird, da ich genau das bike haben will. Ich hoffe das es nun auch der Spanier verstanden hat und wenn es hast, machst mal Urlaub und event. geh ma dan zusammen biken . Denn bei uns is grün ohne Ende.


Grüsse


----------



## Suiso (15. Juni 2009)

OK verstanden 

aber was war das von  kw 25 -26 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrader999 (15. Juni 2009)

Warum soll das mit dem farbigen FRIZZ den nicht klappen. Das Stereo gibt es doch auch schon in Farbe? 

Wenn dann wohl weil die es zeitlich gar nicht mehr hinbekommen, aber prinzipiell sollte das doch gehen?


----------



## Suiso (15. Juni 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> Warum soll das mit dem farbigen FRIZZ den nicht klappen. Das Stereo gibt es doch auch schon in Farbe?
> 
> Wenn dann wohl weil die es zeitlich gar nicht mehr hinbekommen, aber prinzipiell sollte das doch gehen?



hofentlich klapt es , den ich weis nicht welches bike sonst kaufen würde?


----------



## kleinerHeld (16. Juni 2009)

Suiso schrieb:


> hofentlich klapt es , den ich weis nicht welches bike sonst kaufen würde?



geht mir ganz genauso. hab mich zwar schon aus verzweiflung bei anderen herstellern umgeschaut, aber es scheitert da immer an der farbe


----------



## Michaone (16. Juni 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> hab lange dafür gesucht, um es so billig zu bekommen......
> glaub mir, ich hab keinen cent mehr dafür hingelegt.....
> manchmal ist die bucht auch für was gut......


 
was und wo is die bucht???


----------



## aux-racing (16. Juni 2009)

Michaone schrieb:


> was und wo is die bucht???



ebay  bay =bucht, Meerbusen, Meeresbucht


----------



## Michaone (16. Juni 2009)

viele Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aux-racing (16. Juni 2009)

You are welcome!


----------



## Suiso (16. Juni 2009)

HI FRITZZER
Hab heute mit Sabine von CUBE telefoniert und sie sagte mir das es sicher weisse fritzze gibt.
Und das beste vom tag sie sagte das die ersten schon raus siend. Der rest kommt in den nachsten tage


----------



## Firnwulf (16. Juni 2009)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!Bitte lass das wahr sein!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hatte mittlerweile schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt auf das schwarze The One umzusatteln.


----------



## aux-racing (16. Juni 2009)

juhu, da werden sich aber viele freuen hier, wenn das die sabine sagt dann wirds wohl jetzt losgehen


----------



## aux-racing (16. Juni 2009)

Firnwulf schrieb:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> !Bitte lass das wahr sein!
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hatte mittlerweile schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt auf das schwarze The One umzusatteln.



du wirst dich mal nach nem schwarzen the one sehnen
wenn die farbe erst mal abplatzt, das haste beim black anodized nicht


----------



## bike-nigges (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leidensgenossen,

ich hab ähnliche Aussagen gehört.... (aber ich hab mich schonmal fälschlicherweise festgelegt...  )

Bin mal gespannt wer als erster hier ein live-Bild von nem weißen Fritzz einstellt... Derjenige ist dann FritzzTheFirst 

Also Kamera bereithalten, womöglich geht jetzt wirklich der Countdown los...!?

Grüße,
auf das wir bald wieder mit Cube versöhnt sind,

bike-nigges


----------



## aux-racing (16. Juni 2009)

jetzt ma im ernst.
beliefert cube eigentlich auch nichteuropäische länder wie zum beispiel die usa?
wenn ja- wisst ihr evtl. warum ihr keine bekommt.
ich kenne das aus dem motocross sektor.
die japaner beliefern auch immer zuerst die ammis und die eigenen leute stehen an 2ter stelle und die euros kommen sowiso zuletzt.
selbst die ausstattung der mx bikes für den us markt war besser.
das hat sich erst geändert als KTM ins rampenlicht getreten ist.
also konkurenz belebte das geschäft, zumindest beim mx.
denke das das bei cube auch helfen würde.


----------



## maybrik (16. Juni 2009)

Suiso schrieb:


> HI FRITZZER
> Hab heute mit Sabine von CUBE telefoniert und sie sagte mir das es sicher weisse fritzze gibt.
> Und das beste vom tag sie sagte das die ersten schon raus siend. Der rest kommt in den nachsten tage


 
Hi


Das währe super und würde sich ja mit der Aussage von der Sahra vom
Liefertermin passen, ich hoffe der Spanier hat recht


Grüsse


----------



## Suiso (16. Juni 2009)

aux-racing schrieb:


> jetzt ma im ernst.
> beliefert cube eigentlich auch nichteuropäische länder wie zum beispiel die usa?
> wenn ja- wisst ihr evtl. warum ihr keine bekommt.
> ich kenne das aus dem motocross sektor.
> ...



Hast du strniert?


----------



## aux-racing (17. Juni 2009)

ich hab gar keins bestellt, weil ich hab ja schon eins.
und wenn ich das hier lese werd ich auch nie eins bestellen und es wieder so machen wie bei meinen jetzigen.
einfach mal bei meinem bikehändler vorbeischauen wenn es an der zeit ist und das nehmen was mir gefällt, muss ja kein cube sein.
das ist der beste weg find ich.
wenn ich mir was in den kopf gesetzt hab und bestellt hab und dann kommts ewig nicht oder vlt. sogar überhaupt nicht, dann wäre ich auch stinksauer, schon allein bei dem preis.
ist ja kein schnäppchen über das wir da reden.
also mach ich das lieber so, das spart nerven.

btw und für euch bleibt eins mehr im angebot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IschBins (17. Juni 2009)

Weis einer von euch ob´s das k18 auch in weiß geben soll? Oder gibts die farbe nur beim the one? Will nämlich die lyrik!


----------



## kleinerHeld (17. Juni 2009)

soweit ich weis, gibts das weiße nur als the one oder rahmenkit


----------



## buja (17. Juni 2009)

Schon lustig mal wieder in den Fritzz Thread reinzuschauen. Habe selber ein Fritzz 2006, also das Ur-Fritzz. Ich kann nur eins sagen: Es bleibt mir unbegreiflich wie diese Drecks-Firma Cube Ã¼berhaupt noch Bikes verkaufen kann. Da hat sich bezÃ¼glich Liefertreue und AuslieferqualitÃ¤t doch seit 2006 nix geÃ¤ndert.

Leider hatte ich mein Fritzz gebraucht, aber wie neu (50km gefahren) von einem Angestellten eines Cube-HÃ¤ndlers gekauft. Damit hat man dann passenderweise auch keinen Garantieanspruch. 

Nachdem ich gemerkt habe, daÃ der volle Federweg Ã¼berhaupt nicht ausgenutzt werden kann, weil vorher der Hinterbau mit der Wippe kollidierte, wurde mir trotzdem von dem HÃ¤ndler ein neuer Hinterbau eingebaut. Mit dem Ergebnis, daÃ der Hinterbau immer noch kollidierte (nur ein paar mm spÃ¤ter als vorher). Weiter habe ich auf dem Rahmen in der Klarlackschicht Ã¼berall feine Haarrisse.

Am schlimmsten finde ich aber immer noch die unterdimensionierten Lager und die fragwÃ¼rdige Befestigungen der Lagerstellen. Die obere DÃ¤mpferaufnahme ist bei mir einfach eine Schraube, d.h. hier wird das Gewinde der Schraube gegen Scherung belastet (Sollbruchstelle). Die Lager am 3D-Link waren auch schon 2mal zerbrÃ¶selt. Da kommen einem dann nur noch Kugeln und HÃ¼lsen entgegen. Die im Rahmen verbliebenen Lagerschalen zu entfernen ist dann der grÃ¶Ãte SpaÃ, dauerd ja nur Stunden.

Falls mir dieses Murks-Rad mal unterm Arsch auseinanderbricht, kann sich Cube schon mal auf eine Anzeige gefasst machen, zwecks Produkthaftung aufgrund der ganzen Fehlkonstruktionen.

Bei Cube darf der Kunde das Bike fertig entwickeln und wird dafÃ¼r auch noch mit Lieferverzug ohne Ende belohnt, war doch schon 2006 das gleiche Thema. Und falls man dann die angesprochenen Lagerprobleme bekommt, werden einem 150â¬ fÃ¼r ein Ersatzkit abgeknÃ¶pft. After-Sales nennt man das, Ã¼bersetzt, der Kunde ist der After.

Mein Rat: Bei einem Fully hauptsÃ¤chlich auf die RahmenqualitÃ¤t, die AusfÃ¼hrung und QualitÃ¤t der Lagerungen schauen und natÃ¼rlich die Federgabel. Alle Anbauteile kann man spÃ¤ter immer noch wechseln und die alten verkaufen. 

Und wer's nicht glaubt: Einfach mal das Forum nach Cube und Lagerprobleme durchsuchen, da wird man sicherlich ganz schnell fÃ¼ndig. Und dann wundert es auch keinen mehr, warum sich im Forum niemand von Cube mehr zu Wort meldet.

Ich benÃ¼tze mein Fritzz nur noch als Tourenrad, wenn's grÃ¶ber wird hol ich meinen Freerider mit abgestÃ¼tztem Eingelenker raus. Dann muÃ ich keine VerletzungsÃ¤ngste haben. Ich war es auch satt, bei geilem Wetter auf die Reparatur meines Fritzz zu warten.


----------



## EinerVonVielen (17. Juni 2009)

Mich interessiert hier nicht ein URRRRRRRRRRRRR Fritzz von 2006, sondern ein Fritzz 09 in White.


----------



## Maxximum (17. Juni 2009)

@buja : ich kann deine probleme mit dem fritzz nicht verstehen. ich nehm das fritzz auch gut ran im bikepark etc.. aber probleme wie du hab ich nicht.
das fritzz ist ein top endurorahmen.
nur der rp23 der serienmäßig drin ist, ist müll!


----------



## maybrik (17. Juni 2009)

EinerVonVielen schrieb:


> Mich interessiert hier nicht ein URRRRRRRRRRRRR Fritzz von 2006, sondern ein Fritzz 09 in White.


 

jap


----------



## aux-racing (17. Juni 2009)

Maxximum schrieb:


> @buja : ich kann deine probleme mit dem fritzz nicht verstehen. ich nehm das fritzz auch gut ran im bikepark etc.. aber probleme wie du hab ich nicht.
> das fritzz ist ein top endurorahmen.
> nur der rp23 der serienmäßig drin ist, ist müll!


 was wäre ne alternative für den dämpfer?


----------



## Suiso (17. Juni 2009)

kann man den dhx 5.0 einstellen?


----------



## Maxximum (18. Juni 2009)

alternativen wären:
manitou swinger air. der war früher drin und soll sehr gut funktionieren.(bin ich aber noch nicht gefahren)
oder eben ein stahlfederdämpfer. zu dem thema könnt ihr euch der thread ''stahlfederdämpfer im fritzz'' anschauen. da steht einiges zu den passenden dämpfern drin.
 ich hab jetzt einen ''alten'' fox van rc drin und muss sagen dass der hinterbau excellent funkioniert, kein vergleich zu vorher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buja (18. Juni 2009)

EinerVonVielen schrieb:


> Mich interessiert hier nicht ein URRRRRRRRRRRRR Fritzz von 2006, sondern ein Fritzz 09 in White.



Na dann wünsch ich dir noch eine schöne Warrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrtezeit


----------



## buja (18. Juni 2009)

Maxximum schrieb:


> alternativen wären:
> manitou swinger air. der war früher drin und soll sehr gut funktionieren.(bin ich aber noch nicht gefahren)
> oder eben ein stahlfederdämpfer. zu dem thema könnt ihr euch der thread ''stahlfederdämpfer im fritzz'' anschauen. da steht einiges zu den passenden dämpfern drin.
> ich hab jetzt einen ''alten'' fox van rc drin und muss sagen dass der hinterbau excellent funkioniert, kein vergleich zu vorher.



Ich hab den Manitou Swinger Air. Kann ich nicht empfehlen, auch wenn ich die Zugstufendämpfung komplett rausnehme reagiert der Dämpfer zu träge. Würde auch einen Stahlfederdämpfer empfehlen.


----------



## EinerVonVielen (18. Juni 2009)

buja schrieb:


> Na dann wünsch ich dir noch eine schöne Warrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrtezeit


 

*Der Jammer mit der Menschheit ist, dass die Klugen feige, die Tapferen dumm und die Fähigen ungeduldig sind. Das Ideal wäre der tapfere Kluge mit der nötigen Geduld.*_(Truman Capote)_


----------



## Keule08 (18. Juni 2009)

Cube kann mich mal. Auf der Eurobike werd ich denen mal was erzählen.Ich werde mir dann in 3 Monaten eins auf der Eurobike aussuchen und direkt bestellen. mit Sicherheit aber kein Cube...... Ich hätte zwar für ein ''The One''  2600 bezahlt, im Januar und im Februar vlt. noch . Aber IM JULI bestimmt nicht mehr ..............
Mfg.


----------



## dampflocke (18. Juni 2009)

es kam gerade ein Anruf von meinem Händler
Ich kann mein Fritzz The One in White'n'Cocoa morgen abholen


----------



## EinerVonVielen (18. Juni 2009)

Das ist ja toll! Aber Du wirst auch auf der Eurobike 2009 die Erfahrung machen,das die Räder ca 10% teurer geworden sind oder das an der Ausstattung gespart wurde.

Immer locker bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michaone (18. Juni 2009)

dampflocke schrieb:


> es kam gerade ein Anruf von meinem Händler
> Ich kann mein Fritzz The One in White'n'Cocoa morgen abholen


 
ich bin gespannt auf die Bilder... das wär dann die absolute Premiere..


----------



## Fritzzla (18. Juni 2009)

Keule08 schrieb:


> Ich hätte zwar für ein ''The One''  2600 bezahlt, im Januar und im Februar vlt. noch . Aber IM JULI bestimmt nicht mehr ..............
> Mfg.



Das Fritzz sollte KW 12 auf den Markt kommen, das war Mitte März.


----------



## maybrik (18. Juni 2009)

dampflocke schrieb:


> es kam gerade ein Anruf von meinem Händler
> Ich kann mein Fritzz The One in White'n'Cocoa morgen abholen



Kann das den sein? Nö glaub erst dran wenn i Bilder seh.


----------



## Firnwulf (18. Juni 2009)

dampflocke schrieb:


> es kam gerade ein Anruf von meinem Händler
> Ich kann mein Fritzz The One in White'n'Cocoa morgen abholen



Würde gerne wissen nach welchem Prinzip Cube die Händler beliefert / informiert ...


----------



## Suiso (18. Juni 2009)

dampflocke schrieb:


> es kam gerade ein Anruf von meinem Händler
> Ich kann mein Fritzz The One in White'n'Cocoa morgen abholen


 

Juhuuuuuuuuuuuu endlich freue mich für ale die gewarten haben.
Bin auch einer


----------



## EinerVonVielen (18. Juni 2009)

Cube Info von gestern es dauert nochmals 2 Wochen.
Ich glaube das auch erst,wenn ich die Bilder sehe!!!!


----------



## maybrik (18. Juni 2009)

EinerVonVielen schrieb:


> Cube Info von gestern es dauert nochmals 2 Wochen.
> Ich glaube das auch erst,wenn ich die Bilder sehe!!!!


 
Lustig lt gestrigem tele mit Sahra nach wie vor KW 25-26!! Wobei ehrer 26 aber sie wissen nich was sie tun


Grüsse


----------



## Suiso (18. Juni 2009)

ja aber die ersten siend schon unterwegs. jetzt  is mir schon egal kw 25-26 das important ist dass ich
bald unter meinem arsch ne fritzz whait 'n' cocoa habe.
hier in spanien gibt es sehr wenige stücke.


----------



## maybrik (18. Juni 2009)

Suiso schrieb:


> ja aber die ersten siend schon unterwegs. jetzt is mir schon egal kw 25-26 das important ist dass ich
> bald unter meinem arsch ne fritzz whait 'n' cocoa habe.
> hier in spanien gibt es sehr wenige stücke.


 

Hi

Ich glaubs erst wenn mein Ar*** am Fritzz sitzt

Vorher glaub ich es nicht auch wenn Sahra, Andrea oder sonst wer was bestätigt.

Grüsse


----------



## Suiso (19. Juni 2009)

bis jetzt hatte cube nichts von liefern gesagt . sie sagten nur dass sie nichts  wissen. aber jetzt  glau ichs,schon. auch der händler  von cube hier von spanien hat mit cube  tele und hat gleiche nachricht bekommen.
de händler von spanien  hat mir gesagt dass er schon alle cube 2010 gekauft hat ohne sie zu sehn.
füf ganze spanien .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aux-racing (19. Juni 2009)

hab heute morgen aufn weg zum bäcker ein cube 2009 fritzz in weiss gesehen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
war leider zu weit weg sonst hätte ich den mal angequatscht.


----------



## Michaone (19. Juni 2009)

und ich glaubs immernoch net


----------



## Fürsti (19. Juni 2009)

Fritzz The One in White'n'Cocoa ist auf dem Weg zu mir (heute bei Cube rausgegangen..) wie geil ist das denn..


----------



## aux-racing (19. Juni 2009)

jetzt gehts vorwärts jungs, die fritzze kommen!!!


----------



## dampflocke (19. Juni 2009)

ich habe mir das fritzz gerade abgeholt...
Es schaut einfach nur Hammergeil aus!!!!!


----------



## EinerVonVielen (19. Juni 2009)

Foooootooooooos !!!!!!


----------



## maybrik (19. Juni 2009)

dampflocke schrieb:


> ich habe mir das fritzz gerade abgeholt...
> Es schaut einfach nur Hammergeil aus!!!!!


 
Fooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooootos!!! Bitte bitte


----------



## Sushi1976 (19. Juni 2009)

dampflocke schrieb:


> ich habe mir das fritzz gerade abgeholt...
> Es schaut einfach nur Hammergeil aus!!!!!



Da bin ich gespannt, wie es aussieht-)


----------



## dampflocke (19. Juni 2009)

Bessere Quali kommt morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aux-racing (19. Juni 2009)

wir haben anscheinend einen sieger!!!!!!!!!!!!
na endlich!!!!!!!!!
glückwunsch, darfst dir was wünschen
was haste bezahlt?
überleg mal was du jetzt für einen schnitt machen könntest wenn du es verkaufst, wenn man bedenkt das es in 2-3 monaten schon wieder fast ein "alter hut" ist!!


----------



## Sushi1976 (19. Juni 2009)

Gratuliere sehr fein, da hat sich das Warten gelohnt!!


----------



## es geht auch an (20. Juni 2009)

11 monate und 7 tage nach eröffnung dieses threads ist es dann mal soweit 
gratuliere ! das warten für viele hat ein ende.....

kann es sein ,dass das braun unterschiedlich hell bzw dunkel ist?
oder sieht das nur auf dem foto so aus?

was macht denn die lackierung allgemein für einen eindruck? cube hatten da ja probleme....


----------



## dampflocke (20. Juni 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> 11 monate und 7 tage nach eröffnung dieses threads ist es dann mal soweit
> gratuliere ! das warten für viele hat ein ende.....
> 
> kann es sein ,dass das braun unterschiedlich hell bzw dunkel ist?
> ...


die Lackierung ist nicht 1a....
bei diesem Bogen wo auch das Dämpferschutzblech befestigen kann hat der Rahmen ein Lackfehler. Dort ist anscheinend ein bisschen cocoa auf das weiß getropft. 
Und im Oberrohr ist ein Kratzer drin. Hätte man bei Cube einschicken können wollte ich aber nicht da ich ja dann das rad wieder in 2-4 Monaten wiederzurückbekommen hätte. Nun habe ich noch ein paar Extras bekommen.
Außerdem ist die gelbe Linie ist ganz sauber gearbeitet, aber das fällt nur auf wenn man genau hinschaut.


Das Braun ist überall gleich -> Müsste also am foto liegen


Aber Insgeasmt schaut dieses Rad echt hammer aus. 
Ich hatte es im Laden auch mal wiegen lassen:
18" mit 2x215g Strandard-Pedalen 14,05kg


----------



## maybrik (20. Juni 2009)

dampflocke schrieb:


> die Lackierung ist nicht 1a....
> bei diesem Bogen wo auch das Dämpferschutzblech befestigen kann hat der Rahmen ein Lackfehler. Dort ist anscheinend ein bisschen cocoa auf das weiß getropft.
> Und im Oberrohr ist ein Kratzer drin. Hätte man bei Cube einschicken können wollte ich aber nicht da ich ja dann das rad wieder in 2-4 Monaten wiederzurückbekommen hätte. Nun habe ich noch ein paar Extras bekommen.
> Außerdem ist die gelbe Linie ist ganz sauber gearbeitet, aber das fällt nur auf wenn man genau hinschaut.
> ...


 
Hi 

Na endlich kann man wieder daran glauben und hoffen das, dass Warten bald ein Ende hat! Gratuliere es ist ein sehr schönes cube
Was is den des für a Rahmengröße und is die the one weiß-gold, weiß-schwarz oder weiß-rot?


Grüsse


----------



## dampflocke (20. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
Rahmengröße ist 18" also M
Die The ONE ist in weiß-schwarz, der Bremshebel hat auch noch 2 goldene Rädchen.
Was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist das das Cube ihr Logo beim Hinterbau rechtes neben der Kassette vergessen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-nigges (20. Juni 2009)

Meinen Glückwunsch an dampflocke!

Ich glaube mit High-Quali Fotos müssen wir uns noch etwas gedulden--dampflocke wird sicher den ganzen tag im gekände verbringen und somit das Fritzz seiner eigentlichen Bestimmung zuführen...

Ist doch auch besser für so n Fritzz als nackt in ner kalten Lackierhalle rumzustehen... 

Glückwunsch--ich hoffe ich kann nächste Woche nachziehen...

Gruß,
bike-nigges


----------



## jonniewalker (20. Juni 2009)

Servus Dampflocke,

meine herzlichsten Glückwünsche zum neuen Bike, sieht super aus( fast so schick wie mein schwarzes)
nein, sieht echt geil aus!!!
Viel Spaß damit!!!

Und allen anderen wartenen, daß wird schon!!!


----------



## Suiso (20. Juni 2009)

Warum sien die the one nicht weis und rot?
ich hab mir die mallet 2 gekauft und die siend rot. Jetzt klapen die nicht so gut


----------



## kinschman (20. Juni 2009)

so, nachdem ich jetzt endlich meine erste richtige Fahrt mitm Fritzz gemacht hab, hier mal in Kürze die Infos zum Setup usw...:
- Fritzz K18-18zoll
- Vorbau von 90mm auf 75mm getauscht - weiterhin positiv montiert.
- Keine Spacer unterm Vorbau (auch nicht den dicken konischen) für ausreichend Druck aufm Vorderrad - anders wars ein seltsames Chopper-feeling.
- Luftdruck Lyrik 2Step: 95 PSI.
- Luftdruck Fox RP23: ca. 150 PSI - d.h. etwas mehr als 30%Sag - schön weich, dennoch keine Durchschläge.
- Reifen vorne: MuddyMary 2.5GG 1,8bar, Reifen hinten: FatAlbert 2.35(alt) 2,0bar.
- Bremsen: Code5 200mm/200mm

Damit ging das Bike auf Anhieb sowas von Hammermäßig über die Heimtrails - Wahnsinn !!
Und ich hatte schon Angst nachdem ich ja in Willingen das 901 ausgiebig gefahren hab, dass ich im Grunde vom Fritzz eher enttäuschter sein könnte - ABER: Pustekuchen !!! 
Der Fritzz-Hinterbau geht seehr schön soft, Antriebsneutral und Bremsneutral zu Werke, für die Sprünge hatte es auch genug Reserven.
Das war echt eine ganz andere Dimension des Fahrens im Vergleich zu meinem 301 - viel ruhiger, viel kontrollierter und viel schneller 
Die Gabel hatte ein etwas hohes Losbrechmoment, davon hat man beim Fahren aber nicht viel gemerkt, hat recht gut funktioniert.
Habe diese allerdings danach demontiert. Siehe da, in den unteren Gabelholmen war garkein Schmieröl, die Simmerringe waren auch trocken und in der Dämpfungskammer fehlten 20ml Öl - hab jetzt die Ringe gefettet, jeweils 15ml Öl pro Holm ergänzt und die Dämpfungskammer mit der korrekten Ölmenge u.-Vikosität befüllt. 
Jetzt geht die Gabel sowas von smoooooth...fast schon wie Stahlfeder !!
Bin nun auf die nächste Ausfahrt gespannt !!


Tipp für die Leute die noch warten: Wartet weiter - es lohnt sich


----------



## MilkyWayne (21. Juni 2009)

ein kumpel von mir hat neulich online zugeschlagen (vor ca einem monat), denn es wurde groß und breit angepriesen, dass es sofort lieferbar wäre (natürlich war auch er darüber sehr erstaunt)! nachdem er dann gestern anrief hieß es, es würde garnichtmehr geliefert werden, punkt aus ende! warum kann ein online shop bei sowas nicht eigenständig anrufen? 

-.- den namen des shops werde ich noch in erfahrung bringen

cu
Eck


----------



## Suiso (21. Juni 2009)

dampflocke schrieb:


> Bessere Quali kommt morgen



Wo siend die bessere quali bilder?
wie geht das bike ??


----------



## EinerVonVielen (22. Juni 2009)

Hi,hi, 

20" White ist unterwegs zu meinem Händler !!

Geschafft


----------



## darkdog (22. Juni 2009)

So endlich ist es da


----------



## Sushi1976 (22. Juni 2009)

So langsam tut sich was alles Bikes treffen ein...


----------



## maybrik (22. Juni 2009)

darkdog schrieb:


> So endlich ist es da


 
Hi 

Meines soll die Woche kommen aber ich glaubs erst wenn ich drauf sitzte!
Gratuliere zu dem wunderschönen Teil! Das Logo fehlt bei dir auch oder und hatt der Händler die P-6 auf ne Scott Sattelstütze getauscht. Weitere Frage warum eine andere Kurbel. Ist nur als Interresse gefragt ob der Händler dir das so getauscht hat oder ob du die Teile hattest???




Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HenToy (23. Juni 2009)

Morgen zusammen,

ich bin jetzt seit zwei wochen ein stiller mitleser in diesem fred. jetzt hab ich mir gedacht ich erzähl euch mal kurz meine geschichte um zuzeigen dass es auch anders laufen kann.

ich bin seit ein paar wochen auf der suche nach einem ersatz für meinen freerider. dies ist eine klassisch weiche schaukel mit 180mm federweg vo und hi, 17 kg auf den hüften und flachem lenkwinkel. alles in allem prima zum bergab pressen aber zum hochfahren nur mäßig geeignet.
nun war es mein plan dieses rad durch ein enduro und einen downhiller zu ersetzten.
so hab ich mich auf die suche gemacht und tabellen erstellt in denen ich remedys, ransoms, v.sx's usw. und unter anderem auch das fritzz verglichen hab. da der händler meines vertrauens schon von anfang an ein auch cube hatte lag das für mich natürlich nahe und ich hab die thematik auch mit ihm besprochen.
letzte woche ruft er mich in der arbeit an und sagt das er eine mail von cube bekommen habe und es seien noch fritzz the one in white'n cocoa zu haben. daraufhin hab ich mich am mittwoch kurzerhand entschlossen mich in die warteschlange einzureihen.
gestern ruft mich mein händler an und sagt mir das er es schon aufgebaut hat und ob ich lust hätte es mir anzusehen. gesagt, getan und ich kann nur sagen: was für ein hammer ding! jetzt werden noch ein, zwei komponenten umgebaut und am mi. oder do. kann ichs mit heim nehmen. 

also, es kann auch anders gehen!


----------



## kinschman (23. Juni 2009)

HenToy schrieb:


> .....
> also, es kann auch anders gehen!



jo, stimmt !!

und wenn ich ein Fazit aus der ganzen Aktion (unter anderem auch diese des stark verspäteten Liteville 901 und CanyonBikes im allgemeinen) ziehe, dann heißt das das ich beim nächsten Radkauf nie mehr Vorbestellen werde !!!
Entweder steht das Teil im Laden oder ist im Webshop direkt verfügbar und kann direkt gekauft/versendet werden oder es gibt nix - Feierabend.
Diese Warterei und Vertrösterei geht doch zu sehr auf die Nerven !!

Dennoch ist das Fritzz ein tolles Bike


----------



## ribisl (23. Juni 2009)

maybrik schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Meines soll die Woche kommen aber ich glaubs erst wenn ich drauf sitzte!
> Gratuliere zu dem wunderschönen Teil! Das Logo fehlt bei dir auch oder und hatt der Händler die P-6 auf ne Scott Sattelstütze getauscht. Weitere Frage warum eine andere Kurbel. Ist nur als Interresse gefragt ob der Händler dir das so getauscht hat oder ob du die Teile hattest???
> ...



Glückwunsch - bist ja grad am Weg zum Abholen deiner neuen Liebe!
Hätt mir nicht gedacht das Cube schneller als Liteville ist.


----------



## aux-racing (23. Juni 2009)

kinschman schrieb:


> jo, stimmt !!
> 
> und wenn ich ein Fazit aus der ganzen Aktion (unter anderem auch diese des stark verspäteten Liteville 901 und CanyonBikes im allgemeinen) ziehe, dann heißt das das ich beim nächsten Radkauf nie mehr Vorbestellen werde !!!
> Entweder steht das Teil im Laden oder ist im Webshop direkt verfügbar und kann direkt gekauft/versendet werden oder es gibt nix - Feierabend.
> ...


----------



## ribisl (23. Juni 2009)

@meibric: Wo bleiben die Fotose?


----------



## cubelix (23. Juni 2009)

HenToy schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> 
> ich bin jetzt seit zwei wochen ein stiller mitleser in diesem fred. jetzt hab ich mir gedacht ich erzähl euch mal kurz meine geschichte um zuzeigen dass es auch anders laufen kann.
> 
> ...



Also wenn ich das so lese schwillt mir derartig der Kamm .Ich warte jetzt schon 9 Monate auf das Bike und so wie Du das schreibst hat dein Händler das Fritzz nicht mal vorbestellt einfach angefragt bestellt und es ist geliefert worden.
Mir fehlen die Worte .
Die Kundenpolitik von CUBE ist ja noch schlechter wie die der Bundesregierung.RESPEKT
Sorry nichts gegen Dich aber ich fühle mich gerade sowas von verarscht.

cubelix


----------



## maybrik (23. Juni 2009)

ribisl schrieb:


> Glückwunsch - bist ja grad am Weg zum Abholen deiner neuen Liebe!
> Hätt mir nicht gedacht das Cube schneller als Liteville ist.


 

Hi

Wie die kleine da schon veraten hat hab ich meinen würfel heute bekommen, wurde an meinen Händler gestern am Abend noch geliefert und heute aufgebaut! Also von der Optik alleine hat sich das warten schon gelohnt (aber nur im nachhinein, fast alles vergessen) Wuchtige Hydrogeformte Rohre, Harmonische Farben (besser als auf der Homepage) einfach nur Stimmig und schön
(und riesengross, ich glaub fast zu gross)

Ein paar kleine Fehler im Lack hab ich auch schon gefunden was mir aber echt egal ist und das Logo hinten fehlt auch zu meiner Freude

Freu mich schon auf die erste Ausfahrt aber natürlich Regen wie aus Kübeln (Der schöne Lack, das wird ein Eisdielenrad)


Grüsse


----------



## maybrik (23. Juni 2009)

ribisl schrieb:


> @meibric: Wo bleiben die Fotose?


 

Und achja endlich auch von mir ein paar pics

















Hab ich schon gesagt ich* LIEBE* es aber es ist viel zu schön um es schmutzig zu machen aber ich werd es schmutzig machen


Grüsse


----------



## EagleEye (23. Juni 2009)

Was mir heute an meinem schwarzen aufgefallen ist, macht euch am linken Schaltzug etwas an die Gabel, sonst wird sich dort die Farbe schnell abnutzen, bei mir gibts schon zwei stellen die ab sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maybrik (23. Juni 2009)

EagleEye schrieb:


> Was mir heute an meinem schwarzen aufgefallen ist, macht euch am linken Schaltzug etwas an die Gabel, sonst wird sich dort die Farbe schnell abnutzen, bei mir gibts schon zwei stellen die ab sind.


 

Hi 

Ich glaub du kannst das ding sowieso vollkleben, da beim Stereo auch nach 3-4 Ausfahrten der Lack bei der Gabel oben links weg war. 
Ich denk ich werd, es mit Folie zuplastern.


Grüsse


----------



## EagleEye (23. Juni 2009)

Ja, ich hab gerade erstmal einfaches Klebeband da hingemacht und werd mir die Tage mal was ordentliches besorgen. Das Problem ist glaube das die Stelle da so gekrümmt ist.


----------



## Firnwulf (24. Juni 2009)

3,5 Monate warte ich auf mein Rad und jetzt habe ich 2 ...

Hatte zur Sicherheit bei 2 Händlern bestellt weil ich bei beiden damals die Aussage bekommen habe, dass meine Bestellung noch nicht sicher erfüllt werden kann. 

Dann gestern nachmittag bei Händler Nr. 1 angerufen, da ein anderer Kunde storniert hat, den Handel perfekt gemacht (2700,-) und gefreut. 30 Minuten später bekomme ich von Händler Nr. 2 eine email, das Rad wurde soeben versendet, ohne vorherige Rechnung bzw. Zahlungsaufforderung per mail.

Also sollte noch jemand ein Fritzz The One weiß/kakao in 18" suchen, ich hätte eines abzugeben, bzw kann einen Händler sagen, der nächste Woche fix wieder eines im Angebot hat.


----------



## Sascha-Kassel (24. Juni 2009)

Moin ! 

Da ich mir erst vor zwei Wochen ein LTD Race gekauft habe - bin ich leider zur Zeit ein wenig Mittellos ....

sonst hätte ich jetzt zugeschlagen....gefallen würde es mir !

Gruß Sascha


----------



## IschBins (24. Juni 2009)

...und wenn einer eins in 20" übrig hat - das würd ich dann nehmen.... ;-)


----------



## Michaone (24. Juni 2009)

Firnwulf schrieb:


> 3,5 Monate warte ich auf mein Rad und jetzt habe ich 2 ...
> 
> Hatte zur Sicherheit bei 2 Händlern bestellt weil ich bei beiden damals die Aussage bekommen habe, dass meine Bestellung noch nicht sicher erfüllt werden kann.
> 
> ...


 
ich würds nehmen.. müsst halt mal wissen wo ichs holen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-nigges (24. Juni 2009)

Servus miteinander,

ich hab meines auch gestern abend noch bekommen--> wirklich seeeehr hübsch 

Echt schade, dass gestern so ein nasses Wetter war... Es ist zwar ein MTB, aber sooo schnell muss es ja nu auch nicht dreckig werden... 

Schöne Grüße und viel Spaß allen mit Euren Fritzzen...

P.S. wg. leichtem Hinterbauknacken mach ich nacher mal noch einen neuen Fred auf...

Grüße,

nigges


----------



## Suiso (24. Juni 2009)

maybrik schrieb:


> Und achja endlich auch von mir ein paar pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hi feue mich sehr für dich,ich muss leider noch eine woche warten.
sagst du mir schon wie es bergab geht, ok?


----------



## maybrik (24. Juni 2009)

Suiso schrieb:


> hi feue mich sehr für dich,ich muss leider noch eine woche warten.
> sagst du mir schon wie es bergab geht, ok?


 
Hi Suiso

Ich weiss nicht ob du mir früher sagen kannst wie es bergab geht.
Bei uns schüttet es wie aus Kübeln und ich kann nicht fahren (angeblich ja am Wochenende schön).
Ich wünsch dir das die Zeit bis dorthin schnell verfliegt 


Grüsse


----------



## Suiso (24. Juni 2009)

hier 30 grad  sonne scheint jeder tag und ich ohne fritzz.
kann nicht war sein.
warum sien di the one nicht weiss rot?


----------



## maybrik (24. Juni 2009)

Suiso schrieb:


> hier 30 grad sonne scheint jeder tag und ich ohne fritzz.
> kann nicht war sein.
> warum sien di the one nicht weiss rot?


 
Das Leben is ungerecht ich hab das Fritzz und regen und bei dir is geiles Wetter, ich versteh die Welt nicht mehr genauso wie das warum the one nicht weiss rot ist, leider oder auch nicht. Wollte auch Rote Pedale zum glück hab ich schwarze.


----------



## Suiso (25. Juni 2009)

ich hab mir die mallet 2 in rot schon  gekauft, seid 2 monate.
glaubst du dass es gleich gut aussied?


----------



## Michaone (25. Juni 2009)

hatten net eigentlich hier noch viel mehr bestellt? oder haben die alle storniert?also ich habs jetzt gestern bestellt und es hies 4 wochen.. ich bin gespannt


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Juni 2009)

Tja Leute was soll ich sagen, ich habe jetz auch n Frizz
Vor zwei Wochen bei Leo in Hannover bestellt und vorgestern abgeholt!
Ich hätte den knutschen können.
Echt Glück gehabt!
Die ersten 100 Kilometer habe ich schon testen können, mir fehlen aber die Worte.....echt hammergeil!!
Wollt eigentlich ein Votec V.SX, habe mich auf der Messe in Willingen dann doch für den Frizz entschieden und bin jetzt total happy


----------



## kinschman (26. Juni 2009)

Hi,
bei meinem Fritzz habe ich ein leichtes Spiel im Hinterbau festgestellt.
Heute habe ich dann den Dämpfer demontiert um zu sehen wo das Problem liegt.
Offensichtlich ist die untere Dämpferbuchse schief gebohrt, weswegen der Dämpfer auch nicht spielfrei montiert werden kann. Dazu kommt noch das der Dämpfer schief belastet wird und evt. ein Folgeschaden daraus entstanden ist !
Hier ein paar Bilder.






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Schaut euch bitte auch mal die untere Dämpferbuchse an euren Fritzz an.
Möglicherweise ist ja nicht nur bei meinem Fritzz so ein defektes Teil verbaut ???


----------



## maybrik (26. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute

Hatte heute die erst regen, dreck Ausfahrt gleich mal ne Feurertaufe für das nice bike Haufen Dreck und Rutschig aber ich glaub Artgerecht. Das bike fährt sich super bergauf zwar gemütlich aber runter . Rechtfertigt die Wartezeit zwar nicht aber es war es
wert zu warten.

Das beim Dämpfer ist echt sche*** muss ich morgen gleich ansehen ob das bei mir auch so is, danke Herr kinschman  für die info. Ich würd glaub ich voll abkotzen 


Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. Juni 2009)

Gibt es den Cube Dämpferschutz (Schutzblech) irgendwo zu kaufen?
Oder sind die Abbildungen nur Studien der Firma Cube?
Wie schützt ihr euren Dämpfer?
Sollte ja auch nicht total verschandelt aussehen.


----------



## es geht auch an (27. Juni 2009)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Gibt es den Cube Dämpferschutz (Schutzblech) irgendwo zu kaufen?
> Oder sind die Abbildungen nur Studien der Firma Cube?
> Wie schützt ihr euren Dämpfer?
> Sollte ja auch nicht total verschandelt aussehen.



ich glaub du kannst an das neue fritzz 
den neuen carbon dämpferschutz von cube drauf machen.....kostet ca 40 euro .
und an alle anderen modelle so einen plastik schutz....acuh von cube selber.
frag einfach deinen händler.....ich kann dir evtl auch einen besorgen.....


----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. Juni 2009)

Mein Händler sagte mir das es den Schutz nicht gibt, besser noch nicht gibt.
Wenn Du mir so´n Teil besorgen kannst, noch dazu aus Carbon, würde ich Deine Hilfe gern in Anspruch nehmen wollen


----------



## es geht auch an (27. Juni 2009)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Mein Händler sagte mir das es den Schutz nicht gibt, besser noch nicht gibt.
> Wenn Du mir so´n Teil besorgen kannst, noch dazu aus Carbon, würde ich Deine Hilfe gern in Anspruch nehmen wollen



du hast ne pm


der schriftzug af der rückseite des dämpferschutzes ist auch nett.....
i like it dirty


----------



## Michaone (27. Juni 2009)

in wieweit is so n ding wichtig?

hab jetzt schon n paarmal gelesen das der dämpfer auch mit schutz ordentlich was abkriegt.. also wofür?


----------



## jonniewalker (27. Juni 2009)

Servus,
werde mir den Dämpferschutz auch montieren aber weniger um den Dämpfer zu schützen sondern um mein Umwerfer vor Kieselsteinen zu schützen.
Durfte den Fritzz schon dreimal"ausschütteln" weil sich n kleiner Stein im Umwerfer festsetzte und ich nicht mehr schalten konnte!
Hoffe der Dämpferschutz bringt was!

Grüße, Jonnie!


----------



## kinschman (28. Juni 2009)

so, mal ein kurzes Update bezüglich der mangelhaften Dämpfereinbaubuchse.
die Buchse ist nicht nur schief gebohrt - Nein, es wurde auch noch versucht diesen Mangel zu vertuschen, indem eine Seitenfläche der Buchse, amateurhaft mit einer Feile o.ä. bearbeitet wurde.
Durch diesen Mangel ist bereits ein Schaden an der DU-Gleitlagerbuchse entstanden.

Bitte prüft bei euren Fritzz mal, ob die Dämpfereinbaubuchse korrekt ist.
Feedback erwünscht !!

Hier mal Bilder:





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


Das ganze ärgert mich maßlos !!!

Da wartet man 3 Monate länger als geplant, hat deswegen für den geplante Freeride-Urlaub im Mai das Bike nicht zur Verfügung und muss mit weniger Federweg fahren und bekommt dann zu guter Letzt noch ein "Montagsbike" geliefert das direkt aus der Box nicht gefahren werden konnte da die Gabel defekte Standrohre hatte (wurde zwar einwandfrei getauscht - dennoch verzögerte sich dadurch die erste Fahrt um über eine Woche !!) und nun auch noch eine verpfuschte Dämpfereinbaubuchse.
Die beiden o.g. Mängel hätten direkt bei Cube auffallen müssen und das Rad in diesem Zustand erst garnicht ausgeliefert werden dürfen !!
Stattdessen wurde wohl nach dem Prinzip gehandelt: "Der Kunde wirds schon nicht merken"
Traurig !!!!


----------



## Deleted35614 (28. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube der Aufwand um den Pfusch zu vertuschen war größer, als neue Buchsen zu drehen.
Da sollte mit Sicherheit ein kleines Present nach der Reklamation bei rausspringen.


----------



## Suiso (29. Juni 2009)

wie viel  habt ihr bezalt fur die fritzz ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. Juni 2009)

Die Fritzz?
Ich habe für das Fritzz The One 2999 Euro bezahlt, wie Alle glaube ich!
Ich kenne auch keinen der weniger bezahlt hat.
Meine Dämpfereinbaubuchse (was n Wort) sitzt perfekt, dafür habe ich ne Macke am Rahmen und die Lackierung ist auch, sagen wir mal merkwürdig.
Sieht allerdings nicht ******* aus, im Allgemeinen bin ich aber total happy!


----------



## EagleEye (30. Juni 2009)

ich hab auch den normalen Preis bezahlt, aber bei mir ist alles super (abgesehen von paar kleinen Kratzern die durch mich gekommen sind )


----------



## Michaone (30. Juni 2009)

2600  fürs with ´n cocoa


----------



## Michaone (30. Juni 2009)

kann mir mal jemand sagen wie lang der Vorbau vom fritzz ist? kann die info nirgens finden..und n paar neue erfahrungsberichte, evtl schon tuningvorschläge wärn mal interessant


----------



## HenToy (30. Juni 2009)

ich glaube da ist ein neunziger vorbau drauf. ich hab den als erstes mal gegen nen 60 getauscht. gefällt mir jetzt deutlich besser.


----------



## Michaone (30. Juni 2009)

90?? die sin ja net sauber.. ok muss ich glei meim händler sagen das er das ding tauscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dampflocke (30. Juni 2009)

2700


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. Juni 2009)

dampflocke schrieb:


> 2700



Guter Preis, geht wohl nur mit Vitamin b
Was mich aber interessiert, wozu brauchst Du das Swoop wenn Du das Fritzz hast, oder umgekehrt?
War da ein "must have" Mutter des Gedanken, könnte ich gut verstehen


----------



## dampflocke (30. Juni 2009)

nene fritzz ist für mein bruder
ich hab mein radon schon seit märz

aber sind beides gute teile
würd jetzt nicht sagen das des eine besser als des andere ist


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. Juni 2009)

Deswegen meine Frage



dampflocke schrieb:


> aber sind beides gute teile
> würd jetzt nicht sagen das des eine besser als des andere ist


----------



## Michaone (30. Juni 2009)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Guter Preis, geht wohl nur mit Vitamin b
> Was mich aber interessiert, wozu brauchst Du das Swoop wenn Du das Fritzz hast, oder umgekehrt?
> War da ein "must have" Mutter des Gedanken, könnte ich gut verstehen


 
ich glaub es gibt nur einfach Leut die wissen wie die Gewinnspanne is und sich nix vormachen lassen der wär auch noch weiter runter gegangen.. oder noch ordentlich Zubehör dazu.. ohne Vitamin B Aber der Händler dankts euch


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. Juni 2009)

Michaone schrieb:


> ich glaub es gibt nur einfach Leut die wissen wie die Gewinnspanne is und sich nix vormachen lassen der wär auch noch weiter runter gegangen.. oder noch ordentlich Zubehör dazu.. ohne Vitamin B Aber der Händler dankts euch




Was nutzt dir das Wissen über die Marge, wenn dir das Bike selbst im Netz nicht günstiger angeboten wird?
Ich würde dir nichts günstiger verkaufen wenn ich das nicht muss, je höher mein Gewinn, desto besser ist das Geschäft!
Fakt ist, wenn ich versucht hätte das Fritzz im Preis zu drücken, hätte ich direkt wieder gehen können 
Ich lasse mir auch nur ungern etwas vormachen, ich bin selbstständiger Unternehmer und das schon recht lange. 
Dazu noch erfolgreich!
Pedale und einen Kettenstrebenschutz habe ich dazu bekommen und dann war gut.


----------



## EagleEye (30. Juni 2009)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Pedale und einen Kettenstrebenschutz habe ich dazu bekommen und dann war gut.



Bei mir lag der Schutz so dabei.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. Juni 2009)

EagleEye schrieb:


> Bei mir lag der Schutz so dabei.



Auch nicht schlecht!
Ich dachte, Teufelskerl, jetzt hast du dem noch den Kettenstrebenschutz aus´m Kreuz geleiert


----------



## dampflocke (30. Juni 2009)

nene 2700 isn ganz normaler preis für das rad

ich hab auch noch den kettenstrebenschutz,pedale,den dämpferschutz aus carbon und eine cube freerideshort bekommen

is vlt einfach n netter händler

und außerdem das ganze noch als erster^^

btw is in regensburg das bikehaus am bahnhof


----------



## EagleEye (30. Juni 2009)

dafür hab ich mir dann die Pedalen ausm Kreuz geleiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (30. Juni 2009)

dampflocke schrieb:


> nene 2700 isn ganz normaler preis für das rad
> 
> ich hab auch noch den kettenstrebenschutz,pedale,den dämpferschutz aus carbon und eine cube freerideshort bekommen
> 
> ...



Cube Freerideshort sowas gibts?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. Juni 2009)

EagleEye schrieb:


> Cube Freerideshort sowas gibts?



Hm, 2700 n ganz normaler Preis?
Ich hätte das dafür nicht kaufen können.


----------



## Michaone (30. Juni 2009)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Was nutzt dir das Wissen über die Marge, wenn dir das Bike selbst im Netz nicht günstiger angeboten wird?
> Ich würde dir nichts günstiger verkaufen wenn ich das nicht muss, je höher mein Gewinn, desto besser ist das Geschäft!
> Fakt ist, wenn ich versucht hätte das Fritzz im Preis zu drücken, hätte ich direkt wieder gehen können
> Ich lasse mir auch nur ungern etwas vormachen, ich bin selbstständiger Unternehmer und das schon recht lange.
> ...





Da gibts n Trick.... 

Bestell net im Netz haha


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. Juni 2009)

Michaone schrieb:


> Da gibts n Trick....
> 
> Bestell net im Netz haha




Witzpille


----------



## es geht auch an (30. Juni 2009)

dampflocke schrieb:


> nene 2700 isn ganz normaler preis für das rad
> 
> ich hab auch noch den kettenstrebenschutz,pedale,den dämpferschutz aus carbon und eine cube freerideshort bekommen
> 
> ...





die händler müssten sich eigentlich an die empfohlenen vk's halten,glaub ich.
und wenn jetzt jeder zu seinem händler läuft und den gleichen preis wie im bikehaus will, 
bekommen die sicher ärger deswegen.....

btw kann das bikehaus am bhf absolut *NICHT empfehlen*. 
fragt nur mal nach ein bißchen luft für euren platten.....


----------



## maybrik (1. Juli 2009)

Suiso schrieb:


> wie viel habt ihr bezalt fur die fritzz ???


 

Hi suiso

Wie sieht es aus mit deinem bike??? Hab 2600,- bezahlt inkl. Kettenstrebenschutz und Muddy Board (bekomm ich nach). Im shop bekomme ich auch auf alles %. 
Jetzt bin ich ein paar Strecken damit gefahren und muss sagen ob Regen, Sonne nasser Untergrund oder sonstiges das bike hält. Das Warten lohnt sich, ist aber nicht gerechtfertigt!


Grüsse


----------



## Suiso (1. Juli 2009)

wuau guter preis . mein bike sollte nächste woche kommen un mein händler sagt dass der preis ca 2800EUR.


----------



## maybrik (2. Juli 2009)

Suiso schrieb:


> wuau guter preis . mein bike sollte nächste woche kommen un mein händler sagt dass der preis ca 2800EUR.


 

Hi Suiso

Ich drück dir die Daumen das es kommt Beim Preis is sicher noch das Muddy Board und der Kettenstrebenschutz drin, der Händler kann das sicher mit Cube für den Lieferverzug gegen rechnen!!
Frag einfach mal, hat bei mir auch gefunzt.


Grüsse


----------



## Suiso (3. Juli 2009)

maybrik schrieb:


> Hi Suiso
> 
> Ich drück dir die Daumen das es kommt Beim Preis is sicher noch das Muddy Board und der Kettenstrebenschutz drin, der Händler kann das sicher mit Cube für den Lieferverzug gegen rechnen!!
> Frag einfach mal, hat bei mir auch gefunzt.
> ...


 
Wass ist dass Muddy Board??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. Juli 2009)

Der Dämpferschutz (kleines Carbon Schutzblech)


----------



## Michaone (3. Juli 2009)

hat hier eigentlich im bikemarkt gekauft?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/174186/cat/42

gibt ders tatsächlich für 2600 ohne weitere verhandlungen her?


----------



## es geht auch an (3. Juli 2009)

Michaone schrieb:


> hat hier eigentlich im bikemarkt gekauft?
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/174186/cat/42
> 
> gibt ders tatsächlich für 2600 ohne weitere verhandlungen her?



die anzeige ist vom *MÄRZ* und ich glaub, dass der nur werbung für seinen laden machen wollte...


----------



## Michaone (3. Juli 2009)

naja wenn er das teil für 2.6 anbieten kann, kann er ja auch werbung dafür machen 
mich würd einfach interessieren ob er die dinger dann auch wirklich so verkauft.. oder ob der überhaupt was verkauft


----------



## jolliver (3. Juli 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> die händler müssten sich eigentlich an
> btw kann das bikehaus am bhf absolut *NICHT empfehlen*.
> fragt nur mal nach ein bißchen luft für euren platten.....



Schon mal probiert die Service Sattion vom Bikehaus am Bahnhof zu nutzen? Da gibt es nämlich genau das, Luft für Platte Reifen und Dämpferpumpen kann man sich auch mal schnell ausleihen... Fragen hilft manchmal viel.....


----------



## ssirius (3. Juli 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> die anzeige ist vom *MÄRZ* und ich glaub, dass der nur werbung für seinen laden machen wollte...





Michaone schrieb:


> mich würd einfach interessieren ob er die dinger dann auch wirklich so verkauft.. oder ob der überhaupt was verkauft




Ich habe mein Stereo R1 Carbon über den Bikemarkt bei ihm f. 2800  (statt 3300 ) gekauft. Da hängt übrigens ein Händler mit Ladengeschäft hinten dran. Ich konnte das Rad noch am selben Tag abholen, da der Händler nicht allzu weit weg von mir ist. 

Das alles natürlich mit Rechnung, Garantie und allem was dazu gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (4. Juli 2009)

und wie kann er die 500EUS wieder reinholen oO


----------



## Maxximum (4. Juli 2009)

@groudon: wieso reinholen? du weißt schon was auf so nem fahrrad, wenn man vom uvp ausgeht für gewinnspannen drauf sind?  wenn er 500 euro runtergeht, dann ist er zwar vllt nur noch knapp im plus, aber draufzahlen, sodass er wieder was reinholen müsste ist er sicher nicht.  ( wär ja auch blöde^^ )


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Juli 2009)

Maxximum schrieb:


> @groudon: wieso reinholen? du weißt schon was auf so nem fahrrad, wenn man vom uvp ausgeht für gewinnspannen drauf sind?  wenn er 500 euro runtergeht, dann ist er zwar vllt nur noch knapp im plus, aber draufzahlen, sodass er wieder was reinholen müsste ist er sicher nicht.  ( wär ja auch blöde^^ )



Es ist aber noch viel blöder auf 500 Euros zu verzichten
Ich kann das Verkaufsverhalten mancher Kaufleute nicht nachvollziehen.
Nur weil alle günstig wollen, teilweise sogar billig, spielen die das Spiel mit und wundern sich das ihre Bilanzen schmale Gewinne aufweisen!
Von Liquidität will ich erst gar nicht anfangen!
Leute, so funktioniert "Wirtschaft" nicht, denkt mal nach!
Wie kann ich denn etwas Verkaufen ohne entsprechende Gewinne zu generieren
Nur weil Alles und Jeder am Preis rumgängelt? 
Wir sind doch nicht auf einem arabischen Basar!
Wenn ein Händler das Fritzz unter 2999 Euro verkauft, hat der für mich keinen Geschäftssinn und wenn Jemand an dem Preis "rummachen " will, weil er evtl. nicht die Kohlen hat, dann kann er das Bike halt nicht kaufen.


----------



## ssirius (4. Juli 2009)

Ich, als Käufer, bin froh das Bike zu dem Preis bekommen zu haben. Noch dazu, wo der Händler nicht weit weg von mir ist. Ansonsten wäre das in etwa vergleichbar mit einem "Versenderbike", wo mir dann nicht mehr ganz wohl dabei wäre.

Wie der Preis zustande kommt, ist mir im Prinzip egal, solange alles rechtens zugeht. Die Räder sind auch immer sehr schnell wieder verkauft.

Ich wollte hier keine Preisdiskussion anzetteln, sondern nur  darauf hinweisen, dass der Anbieter seriös ist und ich genau das bekommen habe, was er in seiner Anzeige angeboten hatte, was ja weiter oben bezweifelt wurde.


----------



## renof2003 (4. Juli 2009)

dampflocke schrieb:


> nene 2700 isn ganz normaler preis für das rad
> 
> ich hab auch noch den kettenstrebenschutz,pedale,den dämpferschutz aus carbon und eine cube freerideshort bekommen
> 
> ...



Wann hast du es bestellt und was hast du es bekommen? Und du hast es im Bikehaus am Regensburger Hauotbahnhof gekauft?? 
Der Händler hat zu mir gesagt die verkaufen keine Fritzz'es...

Versteh ich das richtig, der hat mich angelogen??


----------



## es geht auch an (4. Juli 2009)

jolliver schrieb:


> .. Fragen hilft manchmal viel.....



habe nett gefragt, und blöde antwort bekommen...........
wollte mal beraten werden und wurde nur unhöflich mit prospekten abgespeist.....


aber muss ja jeder selber wissen wo er hingeht......


----------



## Michaone (4. Juli 2009)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Es ist aber noch viel blöder auf 500 Euros zu verzichten
> Ich kann das Verkaufsverhalten mancher Kaufleute nicht nachvollziehen.
> Nur weil alle günstig wollen, teilweise sogar billig, spielen die das Spiel mit und wundern sich das ihre Bilanzen schmale Gewinne aufweisen!
> Von Liquidität will ich erst gar nicht anfangen!
> ...




da spricht n Wirtschaftsexperte lol

schonmal drüber nachgedacht warum MC den Chickenburger wieder für nen Euro anbietet? 
ok ich erklärs dir.. die 30% aufschlag auf 1,30 euro führten dazu das soviele Leute andere oder keine Produkte aus der Palette kauften sodass die Erträge aus dem Verkauf durch die Preissteigerung nicht wie erhofft gestiegen, sondern gefallen sind.. 
das heisst, er bietet das Bike günstiger an, verkauft entsprechend mehr als andere und macht ndadurch mehr Ertrag.

Mit n bissl Nachdenken hättst das auch selbst rausgefunden 

Ps.: Nochwas.. meinst Mercedes Benz legt drauf wenn sie ihren Mitarbeitern 30% auf die Autos geben? Soviel nur mal zu Gewinnspanne


----------



## maybrik (5. Juli 2009)

hi Leute

Um mal wieder vom Preisgeschwafel weg zu kommen mal wieder ein Bild.
Kein gutes aber ein Bild






Ich liebe es



Grüsse


----------



## IschBins (6. Juli 2009)

> Ps.: Nochwas.. meinst Mercedes Benz legt drauf wenn sie ihren Mitarbeitern 30% auf die Autos geben? Soviel nur mal zu Gewinnspanne


Ich arbeite in diesem laden - und bisher hab ich noch nie von 30 rabatt gehört, zieh 9% ab und du bist in der realität! Wobei diese Prozente noch voll versteuert werden (lohnsteuer usw.) - und was da dann noch übrig bleibt kann sich jeder ausrechnen...
Aber ansonsten sehe ich das ganze ähnlich...


----------



## Michaone (6. Juli 2009)

jo war v or 8 Jahren oder so noch so, als ich mein letzten gekauft hab ach übrigens.. mein FRITZZ is da  gehs jetzt holen..2 Wochen Wartezeit warens dann.. ich find cube toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin12 (6. Juli 2009)

Erstmal Glückwunsch an die 2009 Cube Fritzz - geiles Bike. 

Jetzt eine Frage an die Profis, wenn man vor hat, mit dem Bike fast nur Waldweg-, Feldweg - und Straße-Touren zu machen, wäre dann die Kohle für ein Fritzz rausgeschmissenen Geld und man sollte lieber in ein anständiges Hardtails investieren?

Werdet (oder nutzt) ihr für längere Straßenstrecken euer Fritzz nutzen?


----------



## EagleEye (6. Juli 2009)

Also dafür isn Fritzz falsch, dann eher Sting oder Stereo oder für die die weniger Federweg brauchen die AMS.
Klar nen Hardtail kann man auch nehmen aber die sind halt so hart  
(ich hab beides Fritzz und LTD (Hardtail))


----------



## Groudon (6. Juli 2009)

ich denke dafür wärst du bei nem AMS 100 am besten aufgehoben  aber wenn du eher "auf länger planen" willst kannste auch das AMS 125 nehmen ... haste für später bissl mehr Federweg (140mm)


----------



## aux-racing (6. Juli 2009)

hallo zusammen
habe heute von nem kumpel der einblick hat ganz kurz bilder vom vorraussichtlichem 2010 fritzz gezeigt bekommen.
alles in deckung!!!!!!!!
das werd ich mir holen wenn die das so in serie schicken.


----------



## Suiso (6. Juli 2009)

aux-racing schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> habe heute von nem kumpel der einblick hat ganz kurz bilder vom vorraussichtlichem 2010 fritzz gezeigt bekommen.
> alles in deckung!!!!!!!!
> das werd ich mir holen wenn die das so in serie schicken.



wo kann man die fritzz 2010 bilder sehen???


----------



## Suiso (6. Juli 2009)

kann man es im net sehen ??


----------



## Michaone (6. Juli 2009)

das Teil is Gold 

war die gewohnte 670 hm Strecke genausoschnell wie mit meinem Hardtail.. Sitzposition is Porno und abwärts isses ja ma nur noch geil.. auch wenn die the one noch net so ihre leistung brachte, aber wer will schon bremsen 

also ich hab geplant auch mim Fritzz längere Touren zu fahren, und ich hab nach der Fahrt heute auch absolut keine Bedenken :]


----------



## Fritzzla (7. Juli 2009)

So, hab nun auch endlich meinen Fritzz.
Da mir das White´n´Cocoa nicht gegönnt sein soll, hab ich es letzten Sa. stoniert und mir ein schwarzes geholt...









Löst sich bei euch auch manchmal der O-Ring vom Steuersatz?
Lässt sich zwar leicht wieder einfädeln, ist aber trotzdem komisch dass der ab und an rausrutscht... 

Sonst bin ich rundum zufrieden mit dem Fritzz!
Bergab ´ne Wucht und bergauf fast so gut wie mein Hardtail!


----------



## Merlin12 (7. Juli 2009)

EagleEye schrieb:


> Also dafür isn Fritzz falsch, dann eher Sting oder Stereo oder für die die weniger Federweg brauchen die AMS.
> Klar nen Hardtail kann man auch nehmen aber die sind halt so hart
> (ich hab beides Fritzz und LTD (Hardtail))



Danke, auch wenn ich etwas verwundert bin, weil ich gerade auf folgende Aussage von dir gestossen bin: "Ja mit dem Fritzz kann man noch ganz gut Touren fahren"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mumelter (7. Juli 2009)

Hier auch mal ein Bild von mir... äääh meinem Sohnemann... was glaubt ihr wie es da auf der anderen Seite mit einem breiten Grinsen  bergab ging....

Servus Markus


----------



## EagleEye (7. Juli 2009)

Merlin12 schrieb:


> Danke, auch wenn ich etwas verwundert bin, weil ich gerade auf folgende Aussage von dir gestossen bin: "Ja mit dem Fritzz kann man noch ganz gut Touren fahren"?



Ja ich benutz das auch für normale Touren, wobei bei mir "normal" auch kleine Wanderwege mit Steinen und Wurzeln sind


----------



## fatz (7. Juli 2009)

nur mal so aus neugier:
hat jemand sein neues fritzz mal gewogen?
hab mich grad mal durch den ganzen thread gesucht, aber ausser einer zeitschriftenangabe nix gefunden.

danke,
franz


----------



## Fürsti (7. Juli 2009)

14,78 Kg incl. Pedale crank brothers Mallet 2 und Flaschenhalter 
Fritzz in 18"


----------



## fatz (7. Juli 2009)

welche ausstattung? weisst du wie schwer der extrakram ist?


----------



## EagleEye (7. Juli 2009)

Im originalen war meins bei 14,7kg
Back, 20" + Holzfeller Pedalen
jetzt ists bei 15kg weil ich andere Schläuche reingemacht hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dampflocke (7. Juli 2009)

mein fritzz the one whitencocoa wiegt in 18" und mit irgendwelchen NC-17 Pedalen 14,1 kg


----------



## Merlin12 (7. Juli 2009)

EagleEye schrieb:


> Ja ich benutz das auch für normale Touren, wobei bei mir "normal" auch kleine Wanderwege mit Steinen und Wurzeln sind



Ja, deswegen hatte ich mich ja gewundert, weil du mir davon abgeraten hattest, es für normale Touren zu kaufen.


----------



## EagleEye (7. Juli 2009)

ja selbst für die Touren ist es teilweise zu viel, aber es macht einfach zu viel Spaß


----------



## Eddi. (8. Juli 2009)

übrigens bei http://www.zweirad-imle.de/ stand letzte Woche noch ein Fritzz the one in 16" das 20" ist wechhhhh )))) 
YEP, das treibt vielleicht ein Lächeln ins Gesicht... 
Hat eigentlich noch jemand Probleme mit dem Druckpunkt an der Formula? (trotz sauber entlüftetem System.)


----------



## EagleEye (8. Juli 2009)

ja ich kämpf mit der auch gerade noch ein bisschen rum


----------



## bike-nigges (8. Juli 2009)

nicht verunsichern lassen--der druckpunkt bei der formula ist ungewohnt weit hinten... 
Wird nach richtigem Einbremsen aber noch etwas besser, bzw. die Bremsleistung am Druckpunkt so brachial, dass man da gaar nix vermisst!! 

Gruß
nigges


----------



## EagleEye (8. Juli 2009)

Naja meine ist schon eingebremst, nur nach den letzten Fahrten hat es sich bisschen verändert. Ich werd die wohl nochmal untersuchen.
Aber ich bin der Meinung meine Juicy 7 ist heftiger.


----------



## aux-racing (8. Juli 2009)

also ich hab von anfang an keine probleme mit der formula.
hab das bike aber auch beim händler geholt und nicht selber zusammengebaut.
die bremse geht so brutal zu werke das es manchmal schon zu heftig ist.


----------



## EagleEye (8. Juli 2009)

naja selbst zusammenbauen = Lenker anschrauben und Vorderrad einsetzen 
ich glaub das ist eine Frage der Gewohnheit, die Formula zieht sehr gut aber die Juicy von mir ist noch ein bisschen griffiger. Aber meine Juicy kann fast mit ner Gustav von Magura mithalten, ich hab mit der irgendwie nen richtigen Glücksgriff gemacht


----------



## Eddi. (10. Juli 2009)

Die Bremskraft der Formula ist nach dem Einfahren tip top. Allerdings verändert sich der Druckpunkt im Laufe der Zeit eher weiterhin Richtung Lenker. Habe bei meinem Händler am Tag der Abholung das System 2-3 mal entlüftet. Da es keine deutliche Verbesserung gebracht hat, haben wir das Rad ausgebaut, die Kolben minimal ausgefahren und anschließend mehr Öl in den Kreislauf gedrückt. Dadurch sind nun die Kolben im Ruhezustand näher an der Scheibe -> Hebelweg am Lenker kürzer. Kann nicht sein dass an einer NEUEN Bremse (mit küzester Druckpunkteinstellung am Hebel selber) erst 10mm vorm Lenker zubeißt. Für mich siehts aus als ob Formula da am Öl spart denn da war schlichtweg zu wenig in der Leitung.
However der Anker funzt nun so wie ich mir das vorstelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (10. Juli 2009)

Jo bei mir war aber nur die vordere nicht so schön, ich finds auch bisschen schlecht dass sie keinen richtigen Ausgleichsbehälter hat.


----------



## Michaone (16. Juli 2009)

hmm... so ruhig hier.. wo sind se die ganzen Fritzzer??? also meine one beisst mittlerweile richtig, und der druckpunkt is jetzt nach so 5000 hm auch richtig gut.. mein Händler hatte aber schon ne neue bestellt weil wir nach dem dritten mal entlüften und bearbeiten net damit gerechnet hatten das es noch [email protected]: meinst das entwickelt sich wieder zurück das der druckpunkt wieder schlechter wird? aber tauschen wär doch jetzt unsinn wos passt oder?und sonst? alle zufrieden? scheint ja so, in den andern foren zb Remedy gibts als andere Probs


----------



## kleinerHeld (16. Juli 2009)

Michaone schrieb:


> hmm... so ruhig hier.. wo sind se die ganzen Fritzzer???




hmm... also ich warte immer noch  hab heut von meinem händler die info gekriegt, daß es (laut Cube) noch mindestens 10 Tage dauern wird..... nach oben natürlich offen 


gibts eigentlich schon irgendwo Bilder zum 2010er Fritzz?


----------



## Michaone (16. Juli 2009)

wann hast du bestellt? bei ebay wird grad eins versteigert in 16 Zoll..

nee noch nix... erst ab Eurobike...


----------



## Eddi. (19. Juli 2009)

@Michaone
wenn dein Bremssystem richtig befüllt ist sollte es auch selbst bei abgefahrenen Belägen nicht notwendig sein dass du den Bremshebel bis kurz vor den Lenker ziehen musst um volle Bremskraft zu entfalten. Es sei denn du möchtest es so. Bei mir war dieses an der neuen Anlage der Fall. Der Druckpunkt wird sich bei kaum vorhandenem Ausgleichsbehälter sehr wohl Richtung Lenker bewegen. Die Lage des Druckpunkts lässt sich aber nach eigenen Vorlieben einstellen. Falls du mit deinem Anker zufrieden bist würde ich nichts umtauschen.
Gruß


----------



## Michaone (19. Juli 2009)

guckt euch das an.. ich ärger mich schwarz grad...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200362219235


----------



## Bayer (20. Juli 2009)

falls jemand noch eins sucht soweit ich weiß müssten im multicycle in murnau noch ein 18" weiß u ein 20" weiß rumstehen


----------



## leon1930 (29. Juli 2009)

Hallo an aller "FRITZZer"

wieviel bar fahrt Ihr eigentlich auf dem Dämpfer. Ich wiege ca. 95kg und muß um einigermaßen fahren zu können schon 16bar auf den Dämpfer geben.

Danke im Voraus.
Bilder von meinem bike sind im Album...


----------



## kinschman (29. Juli 2009)

ich fahr 155P PSI bzw. ca. 10,5 - 11,0 bar - wiege ca. 86kg...mit bikeklamotten, trinkrucksack etc. komme ich aber auch über 90kg.
federweg wird komplett genutzt bei ca. 2m hohen sprüngen - d.h. der gummiring ist vom kolben runter - nen durchschlag spürt man dennoch nicht wirklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michaone (30. Juli 2009)

also ich hab auch so 11 bar drauf und wieg 98 kg.. wobei ich grad aufgrund gebrochenen daumens auch keine spektakulären sachen fahren kann.. also wenns wieder in den Park geht werd ich auf ca 12,5 erhöhen..was hast für ne Pumpe? manchmal spinnt die auch, und gibt keine richtigen werte an.. probier mal ne andere.. wenn net find ich 16 bar schon recht viel bei deinem gewicht..


----------



## IschBins (8. August 2009)

Hi leute,
hab mir gerade mein fritzzchen bestellt Doch kaum bestellt tauchen schon die ersten probleme auf. 
Ich möchte auf jedenfall ne hydraulische sattelstütze verbauen, doch leider hat ja cube die fantastische idee gehabt nen durchmesser von 34,9 anstatt den standart durchmesser von 31,6 zu nehmen. Mein Favorit, die KS i900-R bzw 950 gibt es nur in den kleinem durchmesser. Hatt jemand was von ner hülse gehört, bzw ner anderen hydraulischen sattelstütze die es in dem 34er durchmesser gibt?
Ausserdem wollt ih mal hören ob es mittlerweile nen schutzblech für den dämpfer von cube gibt, oder ob ich basteln muss?


----------



## Fritzzla (8. August 2009)

Hi,

es gibt das "Muddy Board", wieviel es bringt kannst du auf den Bildern sehen...












Der Umwerfer ist etwas geschützter, um den Dämpfer zu schützen hab ich einen alten Fahrradschlauch mit Kabelbinder befestigt.


----------



## Michaone (8. August 2009)

mich ärgern grad immer mehr sachen... anstatt der equalizer 29 sind die 27er verbaut.. hinten is ne 165er bremsscheibe anstatt der angegebenen 180er scheibe drin und heute hatte ich gleich in beiden reifen platten, und beim wechseln stell ich fest das da tatsächlich billige normalo schläuche anstatt der DH Version drin sind.

könnt ja ma gucken ob das bei euch genauso is...

gruss M


----------



## ssirius (8. August 2009)

Zum Thema Dämpferschutz am Stereo/Fritzz gibts Bilder hier im Forum, wo der Dämpfer von einer Lenkmanschette geschützt wird. Sieht mMn ziemlich gut aus und schützt richtig gut.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6132787&postcount=10979

Wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, von welchem Auto die Lenkmanschette ist, wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## kinschman (8. August 2009)

Michaone schrieb:


> mich ärgern grad immer mehr sachen... anstatt der equalizer 29 sind die 27er verbaut.. hinten is ne 165er bremsscheibe anstatt der angegebenen 180er scheibe drin und heute hatte ich gleich in beiden reifen platten, und beim wechseln stell ich fest das da tatsächlich billige normalo schläuche anstatt der DH Version drin sind.
> 
> könnt ja ma gucken ob das bei euch genauso is...
> 
> gruss M




jepp, bei mir sind auch die 27er equalizer verbaut.
taugen nix !!
obwohl ich noch keinen snakebite, oder sonstigen spürbaren durchschlag hatte, musste ich schon einige beulen wieder rausdrücken - sehr ärgerlich !!! 

und als schlauch war der schwalbe extra-light sv13f verbaut - die hab ich nun als reserveschlauch im rucksack  

bremsscheibe hab ich noch nicht gemessen - da ich direkt auf die code5 umgerüstet hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michaone (8. August 2009)

brauchst net messen.. steht drauf..

washast dir für schläuche rein? mein händler hat keine Dh schläuche mit franz. Ventil...


----------



## kinschman (8. August 2009)

hab z.zt die normalen conti-schläuche mit AV drin - kosten bei bike-components nur 2,95, gehen bis 2.5er Breite und sind mit nachgewogenen 200gr nicht all zu schwer.


----------



## maybrik (8. August 2009)

Hi Leute

Bei meinem Fritzz passen alle Teile bis jetzt (Schläuche kann ich  nicht sagen) ist nix falsch dran aber  ich war auch schon schön angefressen den das Lager hinter der Kurbel war nicht richtig angeschraubt und irgenwann is nix mehr mit schalten auf
Tour und dan heisst es schieben!
Der Händler hatt es geholt behoben und danke


Grüsse


----------



## kinschman (9. August 2009)

@maybrik:
du hast also die 29er equalizer drauf ????


@michaone:
bremsscheibengröße ist bei mir korrekt - 200 und 180.


----------



## leon1930 (9. August 2009)

Hallo,

bei mir sind auch die 27er drauf. Hab ich aber im Laden gleich noch nen paar Euronen runtergehandelt. Ansonsten paßt bei mir alles. Werd wohl eh nächstes Jahr auf DTSWISS wechseln.


----------



## EagleEye (10. August 2009)

Eine Warnung an die 2009er Cube Fahrer, die große Schraube am Hinterbau (die auf der Rechten Seite von den Kettenblättern verdeckt wird) löst sich nach einiger Zeit. 
Am Sonnabend wundere ich mich warum meine Kette Schleifgeräusche macht und hab erst an den Umwerfer gedacht, aber gestern ist meinem Kumpel aufgefallen dass auf der rechten Seite die Schraube fast 5mm raussieht und links hat sie sich auch schon leicht gelöst.


----------



## ssirius (10. August 2009)

Kannst du mal ein Bild davon machen ?


----------



## EagleEye (10. August 2009)

jo mach ich mal, kann die aber erst am Mittwoch machen/hochladen bin vorher nicht mehr zu hause.


----------



## ssirius (10. August 2009)

Alles klar.


----------



## Fritzzer93 (10. August 2009)

Hi
also die Schraube schaut dann ungefähr so aus:






Bei mir löste sich die Schraube schon nach ca 30km. Weil ich es nicht bemerkt hatte ging sie bis zum kleinen Kettenblatt und verbog dieses beim Treten. Sie löst sich seitdem auch immer wieder. Die linke Seite ist aber bombenfest...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssirius (10. August 2009)

Ah, um die Schrauben gehts. Danke 

Meine sind aber fest.


----------



## Oli01 (10. August 2009)

Ich fahr zur Zeit noch mein altes Cube limited Four Hardtail und suche nach einem guten Ersatz mit Steigerungspotential. Also möglichst mal nen Fully anstatt ewig Hardtail!

Nun gibts bei Cube das Fritzz und das Stereo (beides Mal mit der Formula 'The One' Bremse). Kann es sein, dass beim Fritzz ne 200/180'er Kombination verbaut ist und beim Stereo nur 180/180'er Scheiben? Kann man beim Stereo die Scheiben analog zum Fritzz auch auf 200/180 oder gar 200/200 umbauen, oder geht das nicht? 

Neben diesen Bremsen und den 20mm mehr Gabelfederweg sehe ich eigentlich fast Null Unterschied zwischen Stereo und Fritzz. Die Sitzposition scheint beim Stereo etwas weiter vorne zu liegen (steilere Sattelstütze). Was rechtfertigt zwei so ähnliche Rahmen/MTB's? Ist das Fritzz evtl. grundsätzl. stabiler als das Stereo?

(Ich wiege 120kg und liege etwas ausserhalb der max. Spezifikationen - aber mache mit dem MTB auch keine 2m Sprünge - höchstens Mal ne hübsche schnelle Abfahrt über Stock und Stein...)


----------



## maybrik (10. August 2009)

Fritzzer93 schrieb:


> Hi
> also die Schraube schaut dann ungefähr so aus:
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hi Leute
Is ja lustig ich bin also kein Einzelfall aber der Händler hat es behoben aber find ich echt sche*** so. Wie kann das bei so vielen sein, ich hoffe das ist nicht andauernd der Fall.


@kinschman

Ich hab zwar nicht alles selber gemacht aber der Händler musst mir bevor ich es geholt habe alles genau kontrollieren und es hatt alles gepasst aber ich werd nochmal selber nachsehen. Doch mein Händler ist sehr genau, was die sachen anbelangt

 Grüsse


----------



## Fritzzer93 (10. August 2009)

@maybrik
Hat dein Händler noch was anderes gemacht als nur wieder festgezogen?
Weil mein Problem ist, dass sie sich immer wieder mal löst. Ich will aber nicht extra so weit zu ihm fahren wegen so ner scheiß Schraube.


----------



## Eddi. (10. August 2009)

...bei mir die gleiche Sch....! Links fest, rechts lose - nachgezogen, nach 70km wieder der gleiche Dreck. Jetzt mit Schraubensicherung blau (mittel) nachgeholfen und nun ist endlich gut! Ich hab noch mit 'nem wasserfesten Stift einen Strich über Rahmen/Schraube gezogen, somit sieht man gleich falls sich das Teil löst.


----------



## Eddi. (10. August 2009)

so hab mein Fritzz den Berg hoch und runter gejagt... 
Cube-Biberwier-Lermoos:
2 Tage Vollgas - Gesichtslähmungen incl.


----------



## fatz (11. August 2009)

bin gespannt, wann cube mal was ueber die verwendung von schraubensicherung rausfindet. das thema
gab's schon 2006 an den hostlinklagern vom stereo und vermutlich nicht nur da......


----------



## derAndre (11. August 2009)

Oli01 schrieb:


> Ich fahr zur Zeit noch mein altes Cube limited Four Hardtail und suche nach einem guten Ersatz mit Steigerungspotential. Also möglichst mal nen Fully anstatt ewig Hardtail!
> 
> Nun gibts bei Cube das Fritzz und das Stereo (beides Mal mit der Formula 'The One' Bremse). Kann es sein, dass beim Fritzz ne 200/180'er Kombination verbaut ist und beim Stereo nur 180/180'er Scheiben? Kann man beim Stereo die Scheiben analog zum Fritzz auch auf 200/180 oder gar 200/200 umbauen, oder geht das nicht?
> 
> ...



Oli, ich habe mein Stereo mit ner 200er Scheibe vorne nachrüsten lassen. Das ist bei Deinem Gewicht aus meiner Sicht ebenfalls dringend erforderlich. Eine 200er Scheibe hinten halte ich für unsinnig aber das kannste Du ja einfach mal austesten. Das Stereo ist halt eher der Trailsurfer und das Fritzz tendiert ein wenig mehr in Richtung Enduro. Die 20mm wirst Du für eher nicht benötigen andererseit sind sie auch nicht sonderlich hinderlich. Der Sitzwinkel ist übrigens bei beiden Bike der Gleiche. Wie weit man (Laie) den einen Grad flacheren Lenkwinkel merkt, kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Ansonsten gebe ich Dir recht, so groß scheinen die unterschiede erstmal nicht zu sein. Leute die beide Räder gefahren sind, sagen allerdings was anderes. Ich kenne nur das Stereo und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Es macht mit mir alles mit was ich mir wünsche - auch kleinere und mittlere Sprünge - und ich wiege auch dreistellig, wenn auch recht knapp.

Viele Grüße
derAndré


----------



## IschBins (11. August 2009)

Würde nicht nur sagen es sind 20mm mehr federweg beim fritzz, die gabel ist halt deutlich stabiler (36er zu 32 rohren)! Entsprechend verhält sich die front, und hinten hat das fritzz auch 160mm ferderweg zu 140 beim stereo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oli01 (11. August 2009)

Danke für die Antworten. Da ich momentan und auch über Jahre hinweg mit 180/160mm Bremsscheiben der Magura Julie gefahren bin, weiß ich schon, dass diese etwas suboptimal für mich sind. Hier im Mittelgebirge ist's noch ausreichend, aber wehe ich fahre in die Alpen. Südtirol und Gardasee sind dann nur mit kleinen Pausen auf den Abfahrten machbar und der Verschleiß der Bremsen ist auch nicht zu Verachten. Ich schaffe kaum 1000km mit einem Satz Bremssteinen. Also 1,5mal pro Saison muß ich wechseln (lassen). Die Bremsscheiben sehen auch nicht mehr sehr fitt aus nach fast 8Jahren - die Stege zu den Scheiben sind arg dünn geworden.

Deswegen suche ich nun nach einer 200/180 oder gar 200/200 Kombination. Auf Grund der Tests im Bike-Magazin wären die Formula 'The One' Bremsen schon nicht schlecht. Ich hoffe, die Halten, was die Tests zu versprechen scheinen. Oder gibt es Bremsen, welche besser geeignet wären (z.Bsp. Avid Code 5 = 4Zylinderbremse?)?

Ich hatte just Kontakt mit einem Servicemitarbeiter von Cube. Dieser meint, dass der vordere Scheibendurchmesser sich nach den Vorgaben des Gabelherstellers richten würde. Grundsätzlich scheint die 200mm Scheibe am Stereo montierbar zu sein, richtig? 

@ DerAndre 

Hast Du die 200mm Scheibe auf die originale Fox32 RLC oder R.S. Revelation 426 nachrüsten lassen? Welche Gabel fährst Du? Könnte man hinten auch auf 200mm aufrüsten lassen?

Der Cube Servicemitarbeiter riet mir eher zum Fritzz, als zum Stereo wg. meines Gewichts. (Aber er weiß bestimmt auch um die Preisunterschiede beider MTB's.) Das Fritzz wäre angeblich besser geeignet für mich. Die Fox36 hat auch größere Rohre, als die Fox32? Die Steckachse vorne ist auf jeden Fall mal 20mm anstatt 15mm. Der Dämpfer hinten ist bis auf die Einbaulänge wohl aber gleich, also erst mal nicht stabiler? Oder macht der geänderte Umlenkhebel und die Einbaulänge beim Fritzz die Dämpferkonstruktion hinten stabiler (oder ist gar das Gegenteil der Fall?)? Ich möchte eher das stabilere MTB fahren, also eher mal auf einige Millimeter Federweg verzichten, wenn dafür das Fully dafür lange, lange Jahre ohne große Pannen freude macht. 

So gesehen: Ist der Hinterbau/Rahmen/hinterer Dämpfer beim Fritzz oder beim Stereo (langzeit) stabiler? (Die Gabel vorne könnt ich ja noch Tauschen lassen zur Not und mir nen Custom-Cube bauen lassen.) Zu welchen Rahmen ratet Ihr mir? Zum Fritzz oder Stereo? Oder machen eher die Laufräder (Sun Equalizer 29 beim Fritzz, DT Swiss 1600 beim Stereo) und die bessere Gabel das Fritzz (und dessen höheren Preis) aus?


----------



## fatz (11. August 2009)

also das fritzz ist vom gedachten einsatzbereich her definitiv das stabilere. was nicht heisst,
das dir das stereo nicht reicht. kommt halt auf deine bergab-ambitionen an. wegen der bremsscheiben:
ich fahr auf meinem 06er stereo 203/185 (original war 185/160). keine ahnung, ob ich die auf der fox xtt
fahren darf. ist m.e. auch ziemlich akademisch. die juicy bremst jetzt gewaltig und um sie zum faden zu 
bringen muss ich's schon sehr ordentlich krachen lassen (gewicht: 79kg nackich)


----------



## Oli01 (11. August 2009)

Naja, ein Downhill- oder Freeridetyp bin ich nicht gerade. In irgendwelche Funparks werde ich auch nicht gehen. 

Aber wenn ich bergab fahre, dann lass ich es auch mal Laufen. Auf Wald- und Schotterwegen meist im Mittelgebirge (weniger Single-Trail) sind meine Lieblingsabfahrten. Hier könnens auch schon mal >60km/h werden, da möcht ichs Laufen lassen können. Das Bike sollte einen sicheren/kontrollierbaren Geradeauslauf haben und auch in Kurven nicht ins schwimmen kommen. Querringen, Wurzeln o.ä. muß das Bike aushalten bei voller Fahrt, da spring ich durch mein hohes Gewicht bedingt nicht drüber (andere Heben/Lupfen/Springen Ihre MTB's über solche Stellen und schonen die Laufräder und Dämpfer, ich nicht). Allerdings hab ich im Moment wohl nen defekten Dämpfer in meiner alten 100mm RockShox Gabel - der Öldämpfer scheint nicht mehr zu Arbeiten. Ich hatte kaum das Gefühl, dass die 100mm Gabel nicht reicht auf dem Hardtail - nur ab und an hats mir den Lenker mal fast aus den Händen geschlagen - da wünschte ich mir dann schon ne bessere Federung vorne. Hinten steh ich meist eh auf den Pedalen und klemm den Sattel zwischen die Oberschenkel.

Ab und an fahr ich auch mal 'vorsichtig' nen Skihang bei uns im Sommer runter - aber eher langsam. Leider komm ich dann so ins Rutschen, dass ich eigentlich nicht mehr Anhalten kann und recht weit 'etwas unkontrolliert' abfahren muss, bis es mal wieder etwas flacher wird. Das liegt dann aber weniger an den Bremsen, als an meinem Gewicht - und vielleicht am fehlenden Profil der Reifen.

Ich weiß auch noch nicht, ob mir ein Fully generell zusagt. Muß erst mal ne Probefahrt beim Händler machen, wenn der mal dazu bereit ist, mir sowas verkaufen zu wollen (der schlägt sich momentan mit Fahrergewichtsbegrenzungen und Garantien der einzelnen Hersteller herum wg. meinem Gewicht).


----------



## derAndre (11. August 2009)

Ich hab das Standard 2009er Stereo The One. Lediglich die Bremsscheibe vorne hab ich ausgetauscht und Plattformpedale hab ich dran gemacht. Die Bremse hält was sie verspricht. Sie ist brutal bissig, fein einstellbar und hat ne astreine Habtik. Ich bin allerdings noch keine alpenmäßigen Abfahrten gefahren, wo sich ja erst richtig zeigt was in ihr steckt.

Ich glaube beide Gabeln sehen 200er Scheiben vor. Das sollte nicht das Problem sein. Das Fritzz hat einen Dämpfer mit 200mm Einbaulänge, das Stereo "nur" 190mm.  Der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen Stereo und Fritzz, sei mir nicht böse, ist für Dich eher zu vernachlässigen ;-)

Wenn Du sicher gehen willst und das Geld hast, solltest Du Dich vielleicht für das Fritzz entscheiden. Ich würde allerdings drauf wetten, dass Du mit dem Stereo sehr gut bediehnt wärst.


----------



## Oli01 (11. August 2009)

Danke für die Tipps. Ich werde wohl nochmal zu meinem Händler und mal mit diesem Reden müssen. Momentan sucht dieser nach einem geeigneten Bike für mich - möglichst unter Einhaltung aller Garantiezusagen und -bedingungen (er ist anscheinend etwas vorsichtig in dieser Richtung).

Derletzt wollte er mir statt Cube lieber Scott verkaufen, da Scott angeblich bis 120kg Fahrergewicht 'gestattet' und Cube nur bis 115kg Systemgewicht (Fahrer incl. Bike) 'gestattet'. Nun stellte sich heraus, dass die Geniusrahmen von Scott nur bis 110kg aushalten sollen - nun fällt Scott also aus der Liste (ein Glück, so ein Scott, gut ausgestattet kostet ne nette Stange Geld mehr, als ein Cube). Nun schaut er gerade bei Felt... Ich hätt ihm nie was von meinem konkreten Gewicht erzählen sollen...


----------



## Harry_I (11. August 2009)

Ist das fritzz auch für große Fahrer (196 cm) geeignet?

Laut Web-Seite gibt es das nur bis Größe L also Sattelrohrlänge 20"






Ich wollte Berge schon selber hochfahren, da muss sich der Sattel ausreichend hoch einstellen lassen! (welche Länge hat die Sattelstütze? )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oli01 (11. August 2009)

Da ich (186cm) bislang mit einem 22'' unterwegs bin (ldt four), aber evtl. bei einem neuen MTB auf 20'' gehen würde (grenzwertig bei mir), wäre das bei mir gerade noch so möglich. Aber bei Deinen 196cm sehe ich schwarz für Dich. Da wirst wohl nur nen (Custom) Stereo nehmen können.


----------



## IschBins (12. August 2009)

Ich (204cm) habe auf nem 18" fritzz gesessen und bin nicht mit den knien an den lenker gekommen - mit original sattelstütze max draußen. Bin allederdings nicht gefahren damit. Das bike ist ja auch eher ne enduro als ne xc gurke. Da sitzt man drauf! Das ist keine xc liege fahrrad! Wenn ich mich auf mein altes LTD team hardtail setze (22") bekomm ich anfälle. Echt unschön die haltung! Also solltest du dir erst mal überlegen was du überhaupt genau mit deinem neuen bike vorhast. Wenn du schon nicht weist ob fully oder hardtail, sollte erst mal ne ausgiebige testfahrt statfinden. Ich will nie wieder nen hardtail, jede kleinste welle haut einem aus dem sattel 
Hoffe mein 20" fritzz kommt in den nächsten zwei wochen, dann kann ich was zu der größe sagen!


----------



## bike-nigges (12. August 2009)

Hi Harry_I,

ich bin selbst 192cm groß und hab das 20"er Fritzz--> das passt perfekt!
Sattelstütze ist eeeeewig lang (400mm!) Ich hab zwar nur ne 87er Schritthöhe, aber daspasst definitiv auch bei 92,93,94 cm!

Lass Dich von der Größe nicht abschrecken-- die Cubes sind da recht klein angegeben...

Gruß,

nigges


----------



## Oli01 (12. August 2009)

Aber bei >110kg Fahrergewicht möchte man die Sattelstütze nicht unbedingt bis knapp an Ihr Ende rausziehen müssen (Aber eh so'n Rohr abknickt, zerfällt wahrscheinlich eher der Rest des Fahrrads). 

Ich werd demnächst mal Probefahrten antreten - erst mal mit dem Händler quatschen, was so geht.


----------



## EagleEye (12. August 2009)

So da bin ich wieder, Harry I mit der Größe passt dir das 20" perfekt. Bin genauso groß 

Genau die Schrauben meine ich, ich weiß nicht ob ich sie heute noch bearbeite weil ich beide Räder bearbeiten muss. Spätestens morgen werd ich das alles genauer untersuchen.

Was ich aber noch zu den Bremsen sagen muss, ich bin bei der The One geteilter Meinung. Die vordere ist eigentlich richtig gut, ihr fehlt nur der letzte Biss. Von der Hinteren bin ich enttäuscht, nach 800km sind die Beläge schon runter.
Bei meinem LTD ist die Juicy 7 dran und die hat bei ähnlicher Benutzung erst nach 3000km getauscht werden müssen


----------



## Master | Torben (13. August 2009)

Zum Thema Große Leute:

Bin 193 und hab mir das Fritzz bewusst in Größe M also 18" geholt. Wunderbares Fahrfeeling! Beim Uphill und auf Touren gibt es dank einer 400mm Stütze ein komfortables Sitzgefühl, beim Downhill wird der Sattel versenkt und es gibt endlos Schrittfreiheit und dank des 18" Rahmens ein extrem wendiges Bike.


----------



## Harry_I (13. August 2009)

Und im Wiegtritt, wenn es richtig Bergauf geht? Stoßen da die Knie am Lenker/Schalthebel an?
Das war der Grund, warum ich mir bei meinem 22" All Mountain einen 120mm Vorbau (statt 100mm) montierte.

Wenn die lange 400mm Sattelstütze die fehlende Rahmengröße ausgleichen muss, kann dann nicht so etwas passieren?



(Rahmenbruch am Sattelrohr!)

2m Leute wiegen halt auch 100kg (mit wenig Spielraum nach unten)

btw.: Cube gibt auf den Fritzz-Rahmen nur 2 Jahre Garantie (statt 5 Jahre wie auf andere Rahmen)


----------



## EagleEye (13. August 2009)

hmm Harry eigentlich müssten die das aushalten. Hast du vielleicht den Sattel zuweit rausgezogen?


----------



## Master | Torben (14. August 2009)

Ich fahre am 18" Fritzz einen 70mm Vorbau - wenn ich meine Sattelstütze rausziehe habe ich eine sehr sehr angenehme Fahrposition - Bein fast durchgestreckt wenn die Kurbel unten ist.
Rahmenbruch sollte nicht passieren da ich:
1. 70kg wiege
2. die Sattelstützte bei 2.5 von 10 auf der Skala steht - also nicht am Maximum ist


----------



## Harry_I (14. August 2009)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Ich fahre am 18" Fritzz einen 70mm Vorbau - wenn ich meine Sattelstütze rausziehe habe ich eine sehr sehr angenehme Fahrposition - Bein fast durchgestreckt wenn die Kurbel unten ist.
> Rahmenbruch sollte nicht passieren da ich:
> 1. *70kg* wiege
> 2. die Sattelstützte bei 2.5 von 10 auf der Skala steht - also nicht am Maximum ist



Da fahren wir in völlig unterschiedlichen Gewichtsklassen! (ich 100kg könnte max. bis auf 97 kg "abspecken") 



Wie schaut es bei Dir im Wiegetritt bei steilen Bergen (Asphalt) mit dem Abstand Knie - Lenker (Schalthebel) aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-nigges (14. August 2009)

Hi Harry_I,

---------------------------------
Wenn die lange 400mm Sattelstütze die fehlende Rahmengröße ausgleichen muss, kann dann nicht so etwas passieren?



(Rahmenbruch am Sattelrohr!)
---------------------------------

Sowas passiert definitiv nur dann wenn die Sattelstütze zu weit rausgezogen ist!
Solange die Stütze genügend weit im Rahmen versenkt ist, stützen sich die (z.T. heftigen) Kräfte auf genügend Fläche am Rahmen ab. Ein Ausbrechen des Rahmens ist somit gänzlich ausgeschlossen. 

Sollte dennoch zuviel Kraft auf die Stütze wirken, bricht wenn überhaupt die Sattelstütze aber nicht der Rahmen!

-> Haste gesehen, dass die Syntace P6 Carbon (also unsere) Sattelstütze gerade von der MountainBike getestet wurde!? Ergebnis: 

------------------------------------------
btw.: Cube gibt auf den Fritzz-Rahmen nur 2 Jahre Garantie (statt 5 Jahre wie auf andere Rahmen)[/QUOTE]
------------------------------------------


2 Jahre Garantie auf das Fritzz gibt´s nur deswegen weil das Rad von einigen von uns (komplett bestimmungsgemäß) für Bikeparkeinsätze, Sprünge etc. verwendet wird! Und sobald mit nem Rad gesprungen werden darf, ist die Garantie nur solange wie es zwingend vorgeschrieben ist... 

Grüße, 
nigges


----------



## Michaone (14. August 2009)

is ja irgendwo auch klar ne... ich hoff er hält trotzdem länger


----------



## Mc Wade (14. August 2009)

193cm, 70 Kg - da fliegt man ja den Berg rauf 
wade


----------



## IschBins (14. August 2009)

könnt ich mir auch vorstellen - aber nen fritzz ist zum runterfahren da...


----------



## Mc Wade (14. August 2009)

IschBins schrieb:


> könnt ich mir auch vorstellen - aber nen fritzz ist zum runterfahren da...



runterfliegen - mache ich mit 105 Kg da muß der kollege mit 70 Kg noch ordendlich Kurbeln um an mir dran zu bleiben 
wade


----------



## Michaone (14. August 2009)

ma ne Frage... habt ihr den Vorbau drangelassen??

hab mir jetzt mal nen 44mm bestellt.. mein Händler gibt ihn mir dann zum Testen.. ich find die 90mm sind einfach zu lang..

edit: hab n 18´ und bin 1,80m groß


----------



## EagleEye (14. August 2009)

mein Fritzz ist noch im original Zustand
erst in der Winterpause wird umgebaut, aber bisher ist nur geplant die Bremse zu wechseln


----------



## Fritzzer93 (14. August 2009)

Michaone schrieb:


> ma ne Frage... habt ihr den Vorbau drangelassen??
> 
> hab mir jetzt mal nen 44mm bestellt.. mein Händler gibt ihn mir dann zum Testen.. ich find die 90mm sind einfach zu lang..


 
Hi
habe zuerst auch Bedenken gehabt. Bin aber so schon zufrieden. 
Ich bin ungefähr 1,85 und hab auch 18 zoll. Vll liegt es auch daran dass es mir so passt.


----------



## Master | Torben (15. August 2009)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Wie schaut es bei Dir im Wiegetritt bei steilen Bergen (Asphalt) mit dem Abstand Knie - Lenker (Schalthebel) aus?



Da habe ich überhaupt keine Probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayer (15. August 2009)

vorbau fahre ich einen 45mm superforce und komm hier bei mir in garmisch auch noch die steilsten rampen rauf ohne das das vorderrad steigt


----------



## kinschman (15. August 2009)

Bayer schrieb:


> vorbau fahre ich einen 45mm superforce und komm hier bei mir in garmisch auch noch die steilsten rampen rauf ohne das das vorderrad steigt



richtig - das  zauberwort für gute  kletterfähigkeit heißt nicht langer vorbau, sondern tiefer lenker 
sobald der lenker ausreichend tief ist, kann der vorbau auch sehr kurz sein - möglicherweise gehts dann sogar ohne gabel absenken.

und für schnell bergab hat man mit kurzem vorbau und tiefem lenker eh nur vorteile


----------



## IschBins (15. August 2009)

Hab mal ne frage zu der Sattelstütze. Da ich sehr groß bin (204) und entsprechend den sattel talwärts eigentlich immer sehr tief stelle frage ich mich ob die P6 (carbon) wirklich dafür so gut geeignet ist (das rein und raus). Habe gehört (?) das die carbon stattelstützen nicht zu fest angezogen werden sollten - aber wie soll ich die kraft definieren bei nem schnellspanner? Über kurz oder lang kommt eh ne kind shock dran, nur ist die im monent ja nicht lieferbar. Also, wie macht ihr das, achtet ihr auf die stütze, oder behandelt ihr sie wie ne alu stütze?


----------



## EagleEye (15. August 2009)

Ich hab meinen Schnellspanner bisher noch nicht verstellt, der ist noch in der original Einstellung. Das Einzige was bei mir passiert ist dass die Stütze schon ordentlich zerkratzt ist, was nicht sooo schön ist.


----------



## Master | Torben (15. August 2009)

IschBins schrieb:


> Über kurz oder lang kommt eh ne kind shock dran, nur ist die im monent ja nicht lieferbar.



Vorsicht mit den KindShock Stützen - viele hier im Forum haben das Problem das die Beschichtung schon nach wenigem hoch-runter-stellen richtig derb zerkratzt ist. Das scheint ein Konstruktionsfehler zu sein.



IschBins schrieb:


> Also, wie macht ihr das, achtet ihr auf die stütze, oder behandelt ihr sie wie ne alu stütze?



Interessiert mich auch sehr, da ich meine Scott Alustütze bald gegen die Ritchey WCS Carbon tauschen werde (die Syntace P6 Carbon ist ja für eine Carbonstütze schon frech schwer, dank der Aluinlays).


----------



## Bayer (15. August 2009)

kinschman schrieb:


> richtig - das  zauberwort für gute  kletterfähigkeit heißt nicht langer vorbau, sondern tiefer lenker
> sobald der lenker ausreichend tief ist, kann der vorbau auch sehr kurz sein - möglicherweise gehts dann sogar ohne gabel absenken.
> 
> und für schnell bergab hat man mit kurzem vorbau und tiefem lenker eh nur vorteile




richtig! deshalb fahr ich als steuersatz au nen syntaces super spin der baut so richtig shcön flach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michaone (15. August 2009)

EagleEye schrieb:


> mein Fritzz ist noch im original Zustand
> erst in der Winterpause wird umgebaut, aber bisher ist nur geplant die Bremse zu wechseln




was willst du dir für eine dran machen? ich hatte am Anfang das gefühl das es keine bessere gäb.. aber entweder hab ich mich dran gewöhnt oder ich sie hat schon an kraft verloren!?
wie is das bei dir?


----------



## EagleEye (15. August 2009)

Ich hab nen LTD daran hab ich die Juicy 7, dadurch bin ich etwas verwöhnt die ist viel kräftiger.
Meine vordere One geht eigentlich, ich find ihr fehlt nur der letzte Biss aber die hintere ist *******. Ich war letztes Wochenende im Bikepark und da ist sie mir verglast und sie ist auch schon extrem runter. Das kenn ich von der Juicy garnicht.
Auf meiner Wunschliste steht die Gustav


----------



## Michaone (15. August 2009)

die is net ma teurer als die one oder?
hab von der gehört.. konnt sie aber noch net testen...

was passt dir hinten net? ich erwart eher vorne mehr.. hinten blockiert doch eh wenn zu arg zupackst...


----------



## EagleEye (15. August 2009)

Also hinten musste ich schon immer bisschen rumbasteln damit sie besser zieht, aber jetzt ist die hinten sogar verglast was ich von meiner Juicy garnicht kenne.


----------



## Bayer (15. August 2009)

vielleicht hast einfahc nur schlechte beläge erwischt


----------



## EagleEye (15. August 2009)

kann gut sein bau gleich Koolstop ein


----------



## Michaone (15. August 2009)

helf ma m anfänger... was is koolstop?


----------



## EagleEye (15. August 2009)

das ist nen Belaghersteller


----------



## dampflocke (16. August 2009)

also ich komme gerade von einer woche downhillen im portes du soleil.
ich hatte keine Probleme mit verglasten Bremsen und wenn die beiden ones nicht so gut gezogen hätten würde ich wahrscheinlich nicht hier sitzen
Also ich hatte auch eine Vergleichbremse die avid elixir cr und die kommen meiner meinung nach von der leistung nicht an die the one hinan
eine elixir hat sogar die ganze Zeit luft gezogen sodass der Druckpunkt am lenker war.

Was mich erstaunt hat war das das fritzz wirklich alles mit gemacht hat was man so fahren wollte: 2m Drops sprünge gaps northshoers gerölige downhill pisten verblockte singletrails.... und eben die flowigen holy trails

Das einzige was kaputt gegangen ist waren das schaltwerk(da hats unten die führung abgerissen) demzufolge auch 2 schaltzüge , 1 paar lightweight nc17 pedalen wo erst alle pins flöten gegangen sind danach sich noch verbogen haben naja und schließlich zerbrochen sind. 1 Minon DH R (weiche Mischung)
Und am hintern Laufrad sind einige speichen locker.

ich bin die meiste zeit mit den orginal avid die von anfang an drin waren gefahren. am vorletzten tag musste ich hinten den Bremsbelag wechseln.
Vorne hat er gehalten. Hinten habe ich dann einen Swissstop rein der jetzt auch wieder unten ist.

Kennt eigentlich jemand einen Trick mit dem die Kolben leichter zurück stellen kann???

grüße


----------



## IschBins (16. August 2009)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Vorsicht mit den KindShock Stützen - viele hier im Forum haben das Problem das die Beschichtung schon nach wenigem hoch-runter-stellen richtig derb zerkratzt ist. Das scheint ein Konstruktionsfehler zu sein.



Ja hab ich auch gelesen, ich sehe aber keine alternative, und da die jungs wohl sehr kulant sein sollen werd ich die 950 kaufen. Die syntace mit 200mm hub ist ja mehr nen feuchter traum als irgendwann mal wahrheit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kinschman (16. August 2009)

...ein wenig action mitm fritzz 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Feuersalamander (18. August 2009)

IschBins schrieb:


> Hab mal ne frage zu der Sattelstütze. Da ich sehr groß bin (204) und entsprechend den sattel talwärts eigentlich immer sehr tief stelle frage ich mich ob die P6 (carbon) wirklich dafür so gut geeignet ist (das rein und raus). Habe gehört (?) das die carbon stattelstützen nicht zu fest angezogen werden sollten - aber wie soll ich die kraft definieren bei nem schnellspanner? Über kurz oder lang kommt eh ne kind shock dran, nur ist die im monent ja nicht lieferbar. Also, wie macht ihr das, achtet ihr auf die stütze, oder behandelt ihr sie wie ne alu stütze?



Gewicht und Größe sollte kein Problem darstellen, da sie dafür explizid freigegeben ist..
Wichtig ist aber bei der Carbon 
a)die richtige Schelle zu nehmen (auch wenn teuer nimm die von Syntace..) und 
b) sorg dafür das kein Dreck beim verstellen mit reinrutscht.(abwischen)
(ach so.. und kein Fett dranmachen )


----------



## pinocchi0 (18. August 2009)

irgendwo hab ich doch mal gelesen, dass hier jemand nen fritz rahmen mit fox rp23 dämpfer für 499 gekauft hat, wäre mal cool wenn der jenige mal sagen könnte wo und wann =)


----------



## Master | Torben (19. August 2009)

Dabei handelt es sich aber um das 2008er Modell, in schwarz anodisiert.
Zu kaufen gab es das bei H&S Bikediscount, mittlerweile sind alle verkauft.

Die Preise lagen bei:

Fritzz mit RP23 - 599 Euro
Fritzz ohne Dämpfer - 399 Euro (bzw. zum Ausverkauf: 299 Euro)

Mein Fritzz (ohne Dämpfer) hab ich dort am 22.04.09 bestellt.


----------



## pinocchi0 (19. August 2009)

naja dann bleibt ja nur auf das auslaufmodell 2009 in 2010 zu hoffen =)


----------



## EagleEye (19. August 2009)

bei mir hat sich gestern das erste Schaltauge verabschiedet, ich weiß zwar nicht wie das passiert ist aber das ist nervig.
Die Nase an der das Schaltauge sich festhält hat sich irgendwie aufgelöst.


----------



## Michaone (20. August 2009)

bekommst ein neues ausm netz?

ich wollt mir auch noch n ersatz zulegen.. weisst du nach was ich im netz suchen müsst?

gruss M


----------



## EagleEye (20. August 2009)

ich hatte mir direkt nach dem Kauf schon 2 neue zugelegt weil ich brauchte für mein LTD auch gerade neue

ich würd sagen du musst danach suchen 
http://www.komimi.de/Schaltaugen/A-...ack/Schaltauge-CUBE-Fritzz-white-n-cocoa.html


----------



## IschBins (20. August 2009)

EagleEye schrieb:


> ich hatte mir direkt nach dem Kauf schon 2 neue zugelegt weil ich brauchte für mein LTD auch gerade neue
> 
> ich würd sagen du musst danach suchen
> http://www.komimi.de/Schaltaugen/A-...ack/Schaltauge-CUBE-Fritzz-white-n-cocoa.html



Ähm, das ist aber kein originales - oder? Sieht nach nem frästeil aus? Und so nen schaltauge hat ja nun mal die funktion als sollbruchstelle zu dienen!

Noch was - mein fritzzchen ist gestern auch gekommen, leider auch wie schon hier aufgeführt mit den equalizer 27 felgen  Hat sich schon jemand mit andern felgenbändern / lrs beschäftigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (20. August 2009)

Die Schaltaugen am Fritzz sehen so aus 
Ich glaub die vom Fritzz besitzen keine Sollbruchstelle, da reißt es dir wohl eher das Schaltwerk kaputt bzw. das Gewinde raus.

Jo bei mir sind auch die 27er drin aber bisher haben sie gut ihren Dienst gemacht, aber warum willst du andere Felgenbänder reinmachen?


----------



## Michaone (20. August 2009)

Verhandel was im Preis wg den Felgen.. nur so als Tipp Wenn dein Mercedes ohne AMG Felgen kommt zahlst auch net den vollen Preis :]


----------



## IschBins (20. August 2009)

Michaone schrieb:


> Verhandel was im Preis wg den Felgen.. nur so als Tipp Wenn dein Mercedes ohne AMG Felgen kommt zahlst auch net den vollen Preis :]



Ja hast du recht - da ich aber 500km von meinem händler entfernt wohne, und das ding deutlich billiger als die hier bis jetzt genannten summen bekommen habe hab ich gar keine lust stress zu machen. Der händler hat aber auf meine anfrage hin bei cube angerufen - die sagen der lrs wäre sogar besser für´s fritzz geeignet! Was ich jetzt davon halten soll weis ich net, definitiv ist nicht der lrs drauf der laut technischen daten drauf soll. Die frage stellt sich für mich auch nur weil einige oder einer geschrieben hat das er schon ne total verbeulte felge hat... Und wenn das bei meiner auch so wird, würde ich sie umspeichen lassen....


----------



## Michaone (20. August 2009)

hab auch weniger bezahlt.. und dann nochmal einen draufgesetzt 

bin aber sonst auch zufrieden mit denen.. geht aber ums Prinzip


----------



## cubxx (20. August 2009)

So nachdem ich jetzt mein Cube Fritzz K18 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 habe,wollte ich nur mal HALLO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 an alle "Fritzz-Besitzer " senden...
Grüße aus der Pfalz.
Cubxx


----------



## Michaone (21. August 2009)

Wo fährst in der Pfalz?Komm aus Speyer und bin als aufm Kalmit... Wenn ma Bock hast auf ne Fritzz Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leon1930 (21. August 2009)

Ich bin am kommenden Sonntag (23.08) rund um die Kalmit unterwegs...


----------



## Michaone (21. August 2009)

da bin ich rund um Pfronten am Start


----------



## cubxx (21. August 2009)

Servus, fahre oft im Weinbiet oder rund um den Ecki.
Wir können gerne mal ne Fritzz-Tour ausmachen.
Komme aus Maxdorf.


----------



## IschBins (23. August 2009)

So - nach meiner ersten ausfahrt muss ich leider feststellen das meine bremse auch nicht wirklich richtig funzt (druckpunkt zu weit hinten). Und das mir meine sattelstütze nicht reicht. Von syntace gibt es die p6 noch in 450/480mm länge. Kennt jemand ne andere stütze (alu?) die deutlich über 400mm ist und den 34,9 durchmesser hat?


----------



## EagleEye (23. August 2009)

Und ich dachte schon ich wäre der einzige dem die Bremse nicht so ganz gefällt 
Du brauchst ne noch längere Sattelstütze? Ich bin ja schon recht groß aber bei mir passt das super, ich fahre sie zwar bis zum Maximum aus aber das reicht dann auch. Ich kenn aber keine Sattelstütze die da in Frage kommt.


----------



## cubxx (23. August 2009)

So war heute auch etwas rund um DÜW unterwegs...Erste längere Tour mit dem Fritzz ca. 50 Km...Soweit alles O.K.---aber als ich wieder Zuhause war und auf die XT-Kurbel geschaut habe
Die hälft der Zähne auf dem großen und mittleren Kettenblatt sind nur noch ca.halb so hoch wie vor der ersten Fahrt...Ist das" Problem" bekannt? 
Cubxx


----------



## EagleEye (23. August 2009)

bist du dir sicher dass die nicht schon vorher so waren, weil einige Zähne sind kleiner als die anderen


----------



## cubxx (23. August 2009)

NEEEE hab mal zwei Bilder gemacht...
Sieh´ selbst

Gruß Cubxx


----------



## cubxx (23. August 2009)

So da muß ich wohl zum Händler.
Naja ...sonst hat es aber Spaß gemacht...
Falls jemand aus der Region rund um DÜW/NW mal ne Tour fahren will,
einfach mal bei mir melden.
Gruß Cubxx


----------



## EagleEye (23. August 2009)

also das 2 hab ich bei mir auch Fritzz und LTD aber das 1. sieht ja wirklich böse aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubxx (23. August 2009)

Ja das finde ich auch.
Hatte schon einige Kurbeln(RaceFace,Truvativ etc.)
Aber "Sowas" habe ich noch nicht gesehen-und das nach ca.50KM.
Als wären die Blätter nicht gehärtet...einfach abgeschliffen.
(Oder hätte ich doch langsamer treten müssen -Spaß)
Cubxx


----------



## EagleEye (23. August 2009)

neee du darfst die Kettenblätter nicht als Laufräder benutzen


----------



## cubxx (23. August 2009)

Ahhhaaaa also ganz klar mein Fehler 
Verdammt.


----------



## Harry_I (23. August 2009)

Fürsti schrieb:


> 14,78 Kg incl. Pedale crank brothers Mallet 2 und Flaschenhalter
> Fritzz in 18"



Ich denke man kann keinen Flaschenhalter anbringen!?

Oder wie und wo hast Du ihn befestigt?

Touren ohne Flaschenhalter - schon  fast Killerkriterium!

Harry


----------



## EagleEye (23. August 2009)

du müsstest die Schrauben wo die Züge befestigt sind verwenden können, aber nehmt doch einfach nen Trinkrucksack


----------



## Master | Torben (23. August 2009)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Ich denke man kann keinen Flaschenhalter anbringen!?
> 
> Oder wie und wo hast Du ihn befestigt?
> 
> ...



Falls das 2009er Fritzz eine ähnliche, angeschraubte Zugführung hat wie das 2008er haben die zwei untersten Verschraubungen (die Richtung Tretlager) genau den Abstand um oben drauf einen Flaschenhalter zu montieren.

Ich persönlich bevorzuge aber auch viel lieber einen Trinkrucksack - da kann man noch andere Sachen mitnehmen, Platz für 3 Liter Getränk und kein riskantes (wenn während der Fahrt) Gefummel am Bike um die Flasche rauszuholen.

Die Kettenblätter sehen für mich jetzt irgendwie nicht so tragisch aus. 
Mal sehen was der Händler sagt.


----------



## Deleted35614 (24. August 2009)

Maaaaaan, das sind normale Zähne an den Steighilfen, die erleichtern den Kettenblattwechsel beim Schalten.


----------



## IschBins (24. August 2009)

EagleEye schrieb:


> ... Du brauchst ne noch längere Sattelstütze? Ich bin ja schon recht groß aber bei mir passt das super, ich fahre sie zwar bis zum Maximum aus aber das reicht dann auch. Ich kenn aber keine Sattelstütze die da in Frage kommt.



Ja brauch noch so 2 - 3 cm mehr - bin 204cm groß...


----------



## EagleEye (24. August 2009)

Ok ~10cm mehr als ich da können es paar cm mehr sein.
Nimm Besenstiel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubxx (24. August 2009)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Maaaaaan, das sind normale Zähne an den Steighilfen, die erleichtern den Kettenblattwechsel beim Schalten.


 
Echt  Das gehört so


----------



## Deleted35614 (24. August 2009)

Ja, daß gehört so, aber lass es dir doch vom Händler bestätigen


----------



## cubxx (24. August 2009)

Ja das mache ich auch. Morgen geh´ich mal beim Händler vorbei.
Cubbxx


----------



## IschBins (26. August 2009)

Hi leute,
ne frage zu dem muddy board hab ich mal. Was ist den das im hinterbau für ne schraubengröße  um das board zu befestigen? Habe versucht M3, M4 oder M5 zu nehmen, aber geht irgdenwie nicht???
Kann mir einer sagen was das für nen gewinde ist?


----------



## EagleEye (26. August 2009)

öhm ich würd jetzt auf M5 tippen, ich hatte einfach paar Schraiben genommen die ich vom Rahmen überhatte und die haben gepasst 
Wenns bis heute abend keiner rausbekommt kann ich ja mal nachmessen


----------



## IschBins (26. August 2009)

Meine die M5er schraube hab ich nur nen halben gewindegang reinbekommen, und die nächst kleinere ist durchgefallen! Nicht das das nen Zoll gewinde ist oder feingewinde oder sowas? Was natürlich totaler blödsinn wäre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (26. August 2009)

Ich hatte von meinem LTD Umbau noch Schrauben über womit zb der Flaschenhalter angebaut wird, die hab ich dann genommen.


----------



## cubxx (26. August 2009)

So mal zur Info ,war beim Händler wegen meiner XT Kurbel/Blätter...das gehört so..."Steighilfe" für die Kette beim schalten...
O.K. - das ist wieder was neues...
Gruß
cubxx


----------



## Fritzzla (26. August 2009)

IschBins schrieb:


> Meine die M5er schraube hab ich nur nen halben gewindegang reinbekommen, und die nächst kleinere ist durchgefallen! Nicht das das nen Zoll gewinde ist oder feingewinde oder sowas? Was natürlich totaler blödsinn wäre...




Sollte eine ganz normale M5 Schraube sein. 
Kann sein dass sich in den Gewindegängen etwas Farbe abgesetzt hat und die Schraube deshalb "etwas schwerer" reinzudrehen geht.

Grüße


----------



## Harry_I (26. August 2009)

Sollte das 2010er Fritzz so aussehen?





Bild klappt nicht? Hier der Link von der Seite: http://thebicycledoctor-thebicycled...08/2010-cube-bikes-pre-launch-teaser-pic.html
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_d4zc9K928jM/SowBPfo4nyI/AAAAAAAAARc/1kRe2IGZdvw/s1600-h/mpbpic3790532.jpg

Da finde ich das 2009er ja wesentlich schöner!


----------



## Fritzzer93 (26. August 2009)

Da steht doch dabei dass es ein demo-modell ist und noch nicht die richtige Farbe


----------



## EagleEye (26. August 2009)

aber sonst siehts eigentlich wie das 2009 aus
 wobei mir die Farbe auch son bisschen gefällt


----------



## Michaone (26. August 2009)

farbe bleibt white´n cocoa.. schrift bissl verändert aber sonst ändert sich net viel..


----------



## Soleboom (27. August 2009)

Mal ne Frage. Gibt es für das Frizz so ne art Abdeckung für den Dämpfer  damit nicht der ganze dreck auf in fliegt?


----------



## EagleEye (27. August 2009)

Ja gibt es, kostet dich 40â¬, kauf dir fÃ¼r 10â¬ ein NeoprendÃ¤mpferschutz und du hast den gleichen Effekt. AuÃerdem kannst du zwischen den Schrauben und dem unteren Teil wo der DÃ¤mpfer ist einen aufgeschnittenen Schlauch langziehen, dann ist sogar dein Schaltwerk geschÃ¼tzt.
Ich glaub auch das Schutzblech dÃ¼rfte nicht so lange halten, weil so wie es fÃ¼r mich aussah geht das weit bis an den DÃ¤mpfer ran und wenn der einfedert kÃ¶nnte es eng werden.


----------



## pinocchi0 (27. August 2009)

sagtmal wer von euch war schonmal mit seinem fritzzi downhill fahren oder in nem bikepark. wie weit ist es vergleichbar mit einem richtigen dh bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michaone (27. August 2009)

das Fritzz is net gemacht fürn park... grössere Sprünge etc machst mim dh´ler oder nem freerider besser.. machbar isses.. war auch schon.. aber es ist und bleibt n Enduro was sich auf Trails am wohlsten fühlt


----------



## EagleEye (27. August 2009)

Also ich muss sagen in Parks kann man sich damit gut austoben, die extremen Sachen hab ich von mir aus noch nicht gemacht weil da mein Kopf nicht mitspielt ka ob das Fritzz das mit macht. Aber derzeit bin ich die Grenze und nicht das Rad


----------



## Michaone (27. August 2009)

mal n 1m drop is ja ok.. aber es sind halt doch luftfedern.. 
ich denk halt man sollt schon stahlfedern haben wenn ma richtig droppen will..

wenn ich mir bei uns im Park da manche dinger anguck wo du 10m weit fliegst und ca 3-4m tief... das machst mim fritzz besser net


----------



## EagleEye (27. August 2009)

ja da macht auch mein Kopf nicht mit


----------



## IschBins (28. August 2009)

Fritzzla schrieb:


> Sollte eine ganz normale M5 Schraube sein.
> Kann sein dass sich in den Gewindegängen etwas Farbe abgesetzt hat und die Schraube deshalb "etwas schwerer" reinzudrehen geht.
> 
> Grüße



War farbe drin! Habe es mit nem gewindeschneider nachgeschnitten - schon gings!


----------



## fatz (28. August 2009)

Soleboom schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage. Gibt es für das Frizz so ne art Abdeckung für den Dämpfer  damit nicht der ganze dreck auf in fliegt?


geht genauso wie am stereo:


----------



## EagleEye (28. August 2009)

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradzubeho...empferschutz-rear-boot-air-rotgelb/15578.html
Die Variante ist aber besser weil sie den ganzen Dämpfer schützt


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. August 2009)

Ein kurzes Resümee nach knapp 800km Bergauf- bzw. Bergab:
Fantastisches Mountainbike, für mich ohne Einschränkungen, nur der fürchterliche Fi´zi:k Gobi musste weichen.
Ich bin Selle Fahrer
Meine Fahrtechnik ist eher mittelmäßig, wird aber durch das Fritzz stetig besser!
Unfassbar was das Fahrwerk so alles ausbügelt und man dadurch an Sicherheit gewinnt, grade als Anfänger.
Auch das Klettern mach richtig Laune, es geht zügig berauf und man glüht nicht gleich auf!
Bremsprobleme habe ich nicht, die Formula packt richtig zu, selbst bei 92kmh hat alles bestens funktioniert, nur etwas gemüffelt hat es danach!
Ich wollte es auch kaum glauben, 92kmh laut Garmin Oregon 300!
Mir war auch etwas, sagen wir mal, unwohl beim fahren. Zustande gekommen ist das auf dem Kolennenweg runter vom Brocken im Harz.
Meine Felgen sind auch 27er, ich weiß aber nicht ob das ein Nachteil ist.
Das Muddy Board erfüllt auch seinen Zweck und reicht als Dämferschutz vollkommen aus.
Ansonsten bin ich absolut happy mit meinem Fritzz!


----------



## EagleEye (28. August 2009)

Kolonnenweg? Meinst du die Panzerplatten, Richtung Bad Harzburg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fritzzla (28. August 2009)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Das Muddy Board erfüllt auch seinen Zweck und reicht als Dämferschutz vollkommen aus.



Kommt wohl aufs Gelände an. 
Wenn ich nach ein paar Regentagen im Wald unterwegs bin, bringt das Muddy Board nicht wirklich viel. (s. Fotos)



Shampoo schrieb:


> Bremsprobleme habe ich nicht, die Formula packt richtig zu, selbst bei 92kmh hat alles bestens funktioniert, nur etwas gemüffelt hat es danach!



Meine Formula funktioniert auch einwandfrei - trotzdem Respekt vor den 92Km/h! 

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. August 2009)

EagleEye schrieb:


> Kolonnenweg? Meinst du die Panzerplatten, Richtung Bad Harzburg?



Ja Kolonnenweg
Wird so von meinen Verwanten aus den neuen Bundesländern genannt.
Für mich ist das auch nur eine Betonstraße.


----------



## EagleEye (28. August 2009)

hrhr jo so hieß er bei mir auch erst, aber dann hat sich Panzerplattenweg eingebürgert 
Mein Tipp fahr nicht den Weg, der ist schnell aber öde 
Fahr Richtung Torfhaus und wenn du an sonem Rastplatz rechts einen Baum aus Holz siehst fahr da runter, da kommste auch Richtung Bad Harzburg aber viel schöner, geil ist das dann mit ner Umrundung der Eckertalsperre


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. August 2009)

Alles schon ausprobiert
Eckerstausee finde ich auch klasse, manche Stellen echt "bockig" durch die dicken Wurzeln.
Der Hit ist aber das Bodetal und die Trails um Wendefurth
Von der Rapbodesperre runter nach Neuwerk, da kannste auch richtig rocken


----------



## EagleEye (28. August 2009)

Jo, da kann man gut fahren üben wenn man nur mitm Hardtail mit 100mm unterwegs ist.
Geil ist auch in Thale die Hexe runter.
Ach der Harz ist schon ne schöne Ecke


----------



## fatz (28. August 2009)

EagleEye schrieb:


> http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradzubeho...empferschutz-rear-boot-air-rotgelb/15578.html
> Die Variante ist aber besser weil sie den ganzen Dämpfer schützt



ja klar. wenn mal n bissl dreck drin ist scheuert die auch viel besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michaone (29. August 2009)

fatz schrieb:


> geht genauso wie am stereo:


 


wassn des für n Stereo? aus welchem Jahr? kenn die farbe gar net.. kannst da mal n koplett bild online stellen?

gruss M


----------



## es geht auch an (29. August 2009)

Michaone schrieb:


> wassn des für n Stereo? aus welchem Jahr? kenn die farbe gar net.. kannst da mal n koplett bild online stellen?
> gruss M



das is ein stereo....glaub ich....wenn er ja schreibt "wie im stereo"






EagleEye schrieb:


> .......wenn du an sonem Rastplatz rechts einen *Baum aus Holz siehst *fahr da runter, ........





ich weiss ja nicht, was ihr da im harz mit euren wäldern gemacht habt.....
aber bei uns sind diese dinger irgendwie immer aus holz......


----------



## EagleEye (29. August 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> ich weiss ja nicht, was ihr da im harz mit euren wäldern gemacht habt.....
> aber bei uns sind diese dinger irgendwie immer aus holz......



Das ist kein richtiger Baum, sondern nur so ein "Schatten" aus Brettern


----------



## es geht auch an (29. August 2009)

fatz schrieb:


> geht genauso wie am stereo......



die zugführung zum umwerfer hast du aber selber verlegt,oder? 
oder hast du das cube zu "verdanken".....kann ich mir aber nicht mal von cube vorstellen....


----------



## kinschman (29. August 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> die zugführung zum umwerfer hast du aber selber verlegt,oder?
> oder hast du das cube zu "verdanken".....kann ich mir aber nicht mal von cube vorstellen....



...ist wohl eher ein trittfrequenz-sensor-kabel 

pwnd


----------



## es geht auch an (29. August 2009)

kinschman schrieb:


> ...ist wohl eher ein trittfrequenz-sensor-kabel
> 
> pwnd



habe keine erfahrung mit sensor kabeln......sieht aber ganz schön dick aus.....fast so wie die als befestigung dienende bremsleitung.....aber egal.

wär auf jeden fall mal interessant, wie sich sowas beim schalten anfühlt....


----------



## tamara_jan (29. August 2009)

Hallo leute,
weiß jmd. Ab wann die fritzz oder stereo rahmen 2009 modell beim bike discount wieder erhältlich san?
Würde mir nämlich gern nen "20 fritzz  bestellen!!! 
Vllt hat sich ja scho jmd. Telefonisch beim bike discount erkundigt?!
Vielen dank
lg jan


----------



## Michaone (29. August 2009)

ich denke die farbigen kriegst gar net.. bin aber auch mal gespannt drauf... letztes jahr gabs ja die schwarzen recht günstig..


----------



## pinocchi0 (29. August 2009)

würd auch nen black 2009er inclusive dämpfer für 499 nehmen ;(


----------



## tamara_jan (29. August 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> würd auch nen black 2009er inclusive dämpfer für 499 nehmen ;(


würd ich auch machen!!! Vor allem zu dem preis.
Meinst die sagen des am telefon ab wanns die angebote wieder gibt?
Was fährst du im moment für radl?

Ich will mir ein fritzz selber zam stellen!
Könnt ihr mir gute und günstige bremsen bzw. Laufräder empfehlen?

Lg jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## es geht auch an (29. August 2009)

tamara_jan schrieb:


> würd ich auch machen!!! Vor allem zu dem preis.
> Meinst die sagen des am telefon ab wanns die angebote wieder gibt?
> Was fährst du im moment für radl?
> 
> ...



laufräder hope hoops mit dtswiss 5.1

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/mc/cycle/7/Hope/Wheels_-_MTB/

hier für 299 euro ......is das noch günstig genug?


----------



## tamara_jan (29. August 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> laufräder hope hoops mit dtswiss 5.1
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/mc/cycle/7/Hope/Wheels_-_MTB/
> 
> hier für 299 euro ......is das noch günstig genug?



Und was ist mit den mavic crossride UB 09?

Und welche bremsen san gut? Die avid elixir r?


----------



## DotSlash (30. August 2009)

Hi zusammen, 
das ist mein erster Post und ich weiß nicht, ob ich die richtige Rubrik getroffen habe!?

Ich suche händerringend nach der Anwort, ob ich mit 1,82m und 85cm Schritthöhe ein 16"er oder 18"er Fritzz nehmen sollte!?

Was fahrt ihr bei welcher Körpergröße? Und würdet ihr wieder so entscheiden?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe bei meiner Entscheidungsfindung.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Master | Torben (30. August 2009)

tamara_jan schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den mavic crossride UB 09?
> 
> Und welche bremsen san gut? Die avid elixir r?



Gibts den Crossride auch für 20mm Steckachse vorn und 12mm Steckachse hinten?

Hope ist eine SEHR gute Wahl fürs Fritzz - Gewicht/Preis/Haltbarkeits-Verhältnis ist einfach spitze.

Bremsen sind viele gut, am besten finde ich aber derzeit Shimano. Die Preise sind traumhaft und von der Bremsleistung bin ich mehr als überzeugt.


Zum Thema wann es das Fritzz wieder günstig bei H&S gibt: Auf der Cube Seite sind ja schon die 2010er Modelle online - das Fritzz sieht genauso aus wie das 2009er. Demnach scheint sich da nichts zu ändern (haben sich halt mehr auf die Carbonbikes und das neue Cube Hanzz konzentriert). Somit sollten keine 'alten' Rahmen 'übrig' sein da sie ja weiterhin als aktuelles Modell verkauft werden.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. August 2009)

DotSlash schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> das ist mein erster Post und ich weiß nicht, ob ich die richtige Rubrik getroffen habe!?
> 
> Ich suche händerringend nach der Anwort, ob ich mit 1,82m und 85cm Schritthöhe ein 16"er oder 18"er Fritzz nehmen sollte!?
> ...



Ich bin 1,84m, Schrittlänge 86cm und fahre ein 18" Rahmen.
Um sicher zu gehen solltest du aber mal probefahren.
Das Probefahren könnte schwierig werden, die Verfügbarkeit vom Fritzz ist nicht die Beste.
Mit etwas Glück findest Du vielleicht einen Händler der welche hat, also häng dich ans Telefon.


----------



## Michaone (30. August 2009)

DotSlash schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> das ist mein erster Post und ich weiß nicht, ob ich die richtige Rubrik getroffen habe!?
> 
> Ich suche händerringend nach der Anwort, ob ich mit 1,82m und 85cm Schritthöhe ein 16"er oder 18"er Fritzz nehmen sollte!?
> ...


 
bin 1.80m und hab auch n 18" evtl musst wg der größe noch beim Vorbau variieren..


----------



## dampflocke (30. August 2009)

ich hab noch einen 105mm langen syntace superforce vorbau
den ich mir eigtl fürs fritzz gekauft habe
diesen brauche ich nun nicht mehr da sich mein einsatzgebiet mehr aufs freeriden geändert hat.

hat jemand interesse seinen 90mm fritzz vorbau gegen einen 105mm zu tauschen?


----------



## Soleboom (30. August 2009)

So weit ich weis hat  ein Fritzz nen 75 mm Vorbau . Hab meinen soger gegen ein 45 mm getauscht. Perfektes Handling sag ich nur.


----------



## Michaone (30. August 2009)

16" hat nen 75mm Vorbau, alles drüber nen 90mm

ich hätt auch lieber 75mm... bloss wer tauscht so n teil??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweiradler (30. August 2009)

Hallo Fritzz-Fahrer, 

wie kommt Ihr denn mit Eurer Sattelstütze zurecht, bzw. wie weit könnt Ihr die einfahren? Ich fahr nen 20 Zoll Rahmen und bei 3 auf der Sattelstützen-Skala ist Schluss. Eine entsprechend kurze Stütze müsste noch fast 10 cm hergeben, da ja die Skala nicht direkt unter dem Sattel anfängt.


----------



## EagleEye (30. August 2009)

ich komm auch so bis 3 aber das mach ich eigentlich nie


----------



## Zweiradler (30. August 2009)

habs schon im Fox-Gabel-Thread reingeschrieben: Talas-Funktion tut seit dem 2.Tag nicht mehr - die Gabel bleibt bei jeder Einstellung auf 160mm Federweg. Kennt von Euch jemand das Problem?


----------



## tamara_jan (2. September 2009)

Suche cube fritzz oder cube stereo 2009er rahmen!
18" oder 20" 

Lg jan


----------



## kinschman (2. September 2009)

wenn endlich mal mein tauschrahmen kommt, wird der direkt verkauft !!
wäre dann ein 18zoll fritzz 2009. mit steuersatz und umwerfer.

aber das kann noch ein paar tage dauern - cube ist ja bei der garantiefallabwicklung eher langsam 



ps: bei meinem rahmen ist die untere dämpferbuchse schief gebohrt - deswegen gibts-hoffentlich bald-nen neuen rahmen inkl. dämpfer.


----------



## Fritzzer93 (2. September 2009)

Warst du mit dem Bike an sich unzufrieden wenn du es jetzt gleich wieder verkaufen willst oder nervt dich nur Cube?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinocchi0 (2. September 2009)

du verkaufst den tauschrahmen oder den schiefen rahmen?


wenn b) warum darfst du den alten rahmen behalten?

wenn a) keine lust mehr auf dein fritzz?


----------



## kinschman (2. September 2009)

ich nehme antwort a) ....den trouble den ich damit jetzt schon hatte, hat mir den spaß an dem bike verleidet....schade eigentlich....denn an sich funktioniert das teil ganz ordentlich !!
aber emotional geht da jetzt garnix mehr :/


----------



## tamara_jan (3. September 2009)

kinschman schrieb:


> ich nehme antwort a) ....den trouble den ich damit jetzt schon hatte, hat mir den spaß an dem bike verleidet....schade eigentlich....denn an sich funktioniert das teil ganz ordentlich !!
> aber emotional geht da jetzt garnix mehr :/



Also verkaufst du dann den neuen tauschrahmen oder?
Welche farbe hat der rahmen?

Viele grüße jan


----------



## kinschman (3. September 2009)

tamara_jan schrieb:


> Also verkaufst du dann den neuen tauschrahmen oder?
> Welche farbe hat der rahmen?
> 
> Viele grüße jan



richtig! den neuen tauschrahmen werde ich verkaufen.
denke mal das der auch in schwarz-anodisiert kommen wird - zumindest ist mein jetziger in der "farbe".
preis ??? ein neues rahmenset kostet 1400,- - soviel möchte ich ganz sicher nicht haben, aber auch nicht so wenig wie bikediscount zuletzt für die alten 2008er rahmen 
irgendwo in der mitte ists gut


----------



## pinocchi0 (3. September 2009)

ruf an und sag du willst 20". 499 euro damals mit dämpfer fox rp23, nen neuer rahmen kostet 1200 mit dämpfer :x,

mitte sind 700euro. schon viel aber ich würd ihn nehmen in 20" :x

behälst du alle anderen parts ? die talas ect ?


----------



## Keule08 (6. September 2009)

Fritzzchen 2010


----------



## Keule08 (6. September 2009)

noch bilder :

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/4imy-b-jpg.html 

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/4imy-a-jpg.html


----------



## Master | Torben (7. September 2009)

Grundlegend wie das 2009er nur andere Farbe oder?


----------



## Firnwulf (7. September 2009)

Hat noch jemand hier diese "Spezialversion"?


----------



## maybrik (7. September 2009)

Ich liebe dieses bike







> Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (7. September 2009)

Firnwulf schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand hier diese "Spezialversion"?



Auahh
Na hoffentlich hast Du da einen Spitzenpreis bekommen.
Das müsste CUBE eigentlich einen Neuen Rahmen wert sein.Bei der Blamage


----------



## pinocchi0 (7. September 2009)

hmmm. falls cube dir nen neuen 20" schickt. ich nehm den alten oder neuen


----------



## Michaone (8. September 2009)

was mir auch gerade auffällt is das bei euch der schriftzug von unten nach oben geht..bei mir is das andersrum!? irgendwie war der lackiere n bissl abgelenkt glaub ich...

...immer wieder diese Pin Up Kalender


----------



## DotSlash (8. September 2009)

Michaone schrieb:


> was mir auch gerade auffällt is das bei euch der schriftzug von unten nach oben geht..bei mir is das andersrum!?


meinst du das etwa ernst? Das hängt doch komplett davon ab, von welcher Seite du aufs Bike schaust...

Linke Seite: von oben nach unten
Rechte Seite: von unten nach oben

Wir schreiben schließlich von links nach rechts.

Gruß
jens


----------



## pinocchi0 (8. September 2009)

vielleicht ein günstiges china reimport modell


----------



## Michaone (8. September 2009)

ich kann grad kein bild finden wos andersrum draufsteht... muss mal im keller gucken


----------



## tzwenenen (8. September 2009)

Mal abgesehen von der schlechten Verarbeitung des Schriftzugs, fehlt da nicht auch irgendwie das "e" in CUBE  oder ist das die CUB*C* Sepcial Edition?!


----------



## EagleEye (8. September 2009)

Ja ich weiß auch nicht, dieses Jahr haben sich Cube mit ihrer Farbbeschichtung nicht gerade beliebt gemacht. Ich hab nen LTD Rahmen von 08 oder 07 in schwarz und der hat kaum Kratzer oder schlechte Stellen nach fast 2 Jahren. Mein Fritzz in schwarz hat schon einige Stellen am Oberrohr die nicht so schön aussehen.


----------



## IschBins (8. September 2009)

Hi,
hatte schon mal gefragt glaube ich, aber hat sich jemand mal mit dem thema sattelstützen beschäftigt? Gibt es irgendwo auf dem markt ne 34,9 sattelstütze mit ner länge über 400mm - und das ganze in alu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (8. September 2009)

Gibt die Syntace P6 in 480mm iwo. ^^ Zum. ist die beim Liteville 101 Paket 1 dabei


----------



## coastalwolf (8. September 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> Gibt die Syntace P6 in 480mm iwo. ^^ Zum. ist die beim Liteville 101 Paket 1 dabei



Die 480mm gibt es nicht mehr. Maximal 450mm.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Firnwulf (9. September 2009)

tzwenenen schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen von der schlechten Verarbeitung des Schriftzugs, fehlt da nicht auch irgendwie das "e" in CUBE  oder ist das die CUB*C* Sepcial Edition?!



Ging mir nur ums zweite C - die Flecken im weißen Schriftzug sind nur getrockneter Schlamm.


----------



## Soleboom (9. September 2009)

Schreib mal ein von den Cube Mitarbeitetern hier an.


----------



## IschBins (9. September 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> Gibt die Syntace P6 in 480mm iwo. ^^ Zum. ist die beim Liteville 101 Paket 1 dabei


...es geht um ne alu stütze, da ich sie öfters rein und raus schiebe... Die blöde carbon stütze ist beim ersten einstecken schon verkratzt - was soll da nach einer saison passieren? Durchgescheuert? An ne enduro gehört keine carbon stütze...


----------



## EagleEye (9. September 2009)

Firnwulf schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand hier diese "Spezialversion"?



Immer diese billigen Kopien aus Fernost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (9. September 2009)

IschBins schrieb:


> ...es geht um ne alu stütze, da ich sie öfters rein und raus schiebe... Die blöde carbon stütze ist beim ersten einstecken schon verkratzt - was soll da nach einer saison passieren? Durchgescheuert? An ne enduro gehört keine carbon stütze...



das einzige was da zerkratzt ist der Lack, das ist auch nicht anders als bei ner Alustütze


----------



## zenodur (9. September 2009)

na immerhin ist es einzigartig. ich würde es behalten


----------



## fatz (9. September 2009)

na vielleicht isses so ja sogar mehr wert. so wie bei briefmarkenfehldrucken...


----------



## litefreak (10. September 2009)

weiss schon jemand, ob der Fritzz 2010 für die Hammerschmidt kompatibel sein wird?


----------



## EagleEye (10. September 2009)

Hab bisher nichts davon gelesen, daher denk ich nicht das es soweit sein wird. Rahmentechnisch sieht es stark so aus als ist es der 09er nur mit anderem Aussehen.


----------



## litefreak (10. September 2009)

Schadeâ¦ den der Rahmen mÃ¼sste dazu nahe zu nicht verÃ¤ndert werden. Ich habe noch eine Anfrage an Cube abgeschickt - werde dann die Antwort hier posten.


----------



## litefreak (12. September 2009)

Von Cube habe ich keine Antwort bekommen, ein Händler bestätigte jedoch die Aussage von EagleEye: keine Hammerschmidt


----------



## Cube Lova (30. September 2009)

Hallo leute. 
Das fritzz gibts Ã¼brigens bei crc unglaublich gÃ¼nstig
2009 k18 2080 â¬
und 2009 the one 2360â¬
ist das nicht ziemlich gÃ¼nstig?


----------



## pinocchi0 (30. September 2009)

nette preise, aber für nen k18 hab ich schon für 1800 gesehen.


----------



## tamara_jan (30. September 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> nette preise, aber für nen k18 hab ich schon für 1800 gesehen.



Wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

welche RH brauch ich  bei 173cm größe und 80cm schrittlänge?
Ich denk ein 16'' sollte OK sein.


----------



## freeridebiker66 (6. Oktober 2009)

16"!!!!


----------



## ThomasAC (9. Oktober 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> nette preise, aber für nen k18 hab ich schon für 1800 gesehen.



Das interssiert mich aber jetzt auch. Im Internet oder beim Fachhändler vor Ort? uawg.


----------



## Michaone (9. Oktober 2009)

sind grad welche in der neuen Bike drin... glaub für 2 Mille


----------



## pinocchi0 (9. Oktober 2009)

fritz k18 2009 edition für 1800 euro beim lokalen händler.


----------



## jan84 (10. Oktober 2009)

Hi, 

kurze Frage, wieviel Sattelstütze bekommt man beim 18" im Sitzrohr unter? Also wenn man die Stütze soweit wie es (ohne Gewalt ) geht einschiebt, wie weit steckt sie dann im Rahmen?

grüße & danke,
Jan


----------



## Fritzzer93 (11. Oktober 2009)

soweit, dass noch "Synta" dasteht.


----------



## jan84 (11. Oktober 2009)

Gibts das auch im metrischen System oder nur in dieser "Syntace - Maßeinheit" ? Da es die Syntace stützen ja in verschiedenen längen und auch mit verschiedenen Aufdrucken gibts UND ich gerade leider weder Fritzrahmen noch Syntace stütze hier habe kann ich mit der Info leider nicht soviel anfangen. 
Bzw @ Fritzzer93, wieviele cm sind es vom unteren Ende der Stütze bis zu dem "a" von "Synta" ?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Fritzzer93 (11. Oktober 2009)

sind dann 27,5cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_fuchs (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo an Alle,
sagt mal hat jemand ein Muddy-Board für den Dämpfer? Das gibts ja mittlerweile von Cube selber.
Ist ein Einbau sinnvoll?

Danke
Flo


----------



## Michaone (21. Oktober 2009)

jo lohnt sich... habs net gedacht aber wenn net grad 50 km im Vollschlamm unterwegs bist hälts echt gut was ab..


----------



## freeridebiker66 (21. Oktober 2009)

ich wüsste nicht was das mir bringen sollte.
der dmämpfer kann voll schlamm sein und funktioniert trotzdem tadellos...


----------



## Michaone (21. Oktober 2009)

klar funktioniert der.... aber denk halt ma über die langzeitfolegn nach... der dreck geht in den Dämpfer sodass der erste service weit vor der gewünschten 24monaten gemacht werden muss..


----------



## trail_fuchs (21. Oktober 2009)

Genau darum gehts mir...die langzeitfolgen.
Denke wenn lange viel Dreck(während den Touren) auf dem Tauchbein des Dämpfers ist, dass die Dichtungen leiden und es eventuell verkratzt wird...
Möchte halt nicht dass der Dämpfer ne Krätsche macht.

Passt eigentlich der DHX Air in mein Fritzz?


----------



## cubelix (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Zusammen

Das Board bringt sicher was aber mit dem Original Fritzz Mud Board konnte ich mich nicht anfreunden weil dieses eine Ausfräsung hat wo der Dreck trotzdem durchfliegt. Kann mir nur erklären das die für den Rp 23 ist bei heftigem Einfedern 
Ich hab das vom Stereo dran ist ohne Fräsung funzt tadellos
konnte noch kein Einschlag des Dämpfers am Board feststellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (21. Oktober 2009)

cubelix, dann lass mal die Luft raus und erschrick dich wie weit der Dämpfer zum Reifen geht 
Deshalb hab ich mir das gebaut


----------



## trail_fuchs (21. Oktober 2009)

hast den ja gut eingepackt 
so vorsichtig muss man ja nicht sein  Aber funktioniert sicher einwandfrei.
hat einer das cube muddboard montiert und n paar fotos davon?!

Lg FLo


----------



## EagleEye (21. Oktober 2009)

Naja die Dämpferverpackung ist eine Sache, mir gings gerade mehr um den Schutz am Reifen 
Weil dadurch ist auch der Umwerfer geschützt, einzig nach oben muss ich noch was bauen da kommt noch etwas viel drüber.


----------



## trail_fuchs (21. Oktober 2009)

EagleEye schrieb:


> Naja die Dämpferverpackung ist eine Sache, mir gings gerade mehr um den Schutz am Reifen
> Weil dadurch ist auch der Umwerfer geschützt, einzig nach oben muss ich noch was bauen da kommt noch etwas viel drüber.



Schutz am reifen?! Das versteh ich nicht....
Naja nach oben ist doch gut  nach ner Tour will ich sehen wie es war


----------



## EagleEye (21. Oktober 2009)

Siehst du nicht den Gummi der am Rahmen angeschraubt ist?
Das Teil hält super, hab das schon seit 2 Monaten dran. Nur bei großem Schlamm kommt etwas drüber und saut den oberen Bereich des Dämpfers ein. Deshalb will ich da auch noch ne Verlängerung bauen


----------



## derAndre (21. Oktober 2009)

EagleEye schrieb:


> cubelix, dann lass mal die Luft raus und erschrick dich wie weit der Dämpfer zum Reifen geht
> Deshalb hab ich mir das gebaut
> ...


Sehr schön woraus hast Du das gemacht? Finde ich gut, weil auch bzw gerade den Umwerfer schützt. Den finde ich besonders nervig sauber zu machen.


----------



## EagleEye (21. Oktober 2009)

das ist ein Schlauch von einer Schubkarre, normale Fahrradschläuche sind zu schmal dafür, die hatte ich zuerst ausprobiert. Außerdem ist der schlauch auch dicker und damit etwas steifer.


----------



## trail_fuchs (21. Oktober 2009)

ok nun hab ichs auch 
mir gehts wie bei deiner variante nur um den schutz des dämpfers...
woraus ist das gemacht? also was fürn gummi

edit: verdammt war zu langsam


----------



## derAndre (22. Oktober 2009)

EagleEye schrieb:


> das ist ein Schlauch von einer Schubkarre, normale Fahrradschläuche sind zu schmal dafür, die hatte ich zuerst ausprobiert. Außerdem ist der schlauch auch dicker und damit etwas steifer.



sauber danke. Durch Zufall hab ich gerade so ein Ding im Auto liegen. Das werd ich nachbauen, wenns recht ist.


----------



## EagleEye (22. Oktober 2009)

nene das verbiete ich dir, das ist raubkopieren, dann verklage ich dich  
mist ich müsste in den USA wohnen dann könnte ich dich auf viele Millionen verklagen und könnte mir viele Fahrräder aufbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (22. Oktober 2009)

damit du es besser kopieren und ich dich besser verklagen kann noch ein Tipp, nimm den äußeren Bereich des Schlauchs, weil so hast du gleich die Krümmung und alles kommt vom Reifen weg so das er nicht schleifen kann


----------



## derAndre (22. Oktober 2009)

EagleEye schrieb:


> damit du es besser kopieren und ich dich besser verklagen kann noch ein Tipp, nimm den äußeren Bereich des Schlauchs, weil so hast du gleich die Krümmung und alles kommt vom Reifen weg so das er nicht schleifen kann



Vielen Dank, das dachte ich mir schon. Damit die Klage auch international Aussicht auf Erfolg hat, werde ich "Geklaut from EagleEye" mit dem Lötkolben in den Gummi brennen!


----------



## EagleEye (22. Oktober 2009)

super


----------



## EagleEye (22. Oktober 2009)

Da noch einige Bilder gewünscht waren







Nach der 1.Tour


----------



## IschBins (23. Oktober 2009)

Habe das original muddy board verlängert mit ner gummi lippe. Zu der funktion kann ich leider noch nix sagen - technischer ausfall, aber nicht beim bike sondern bei mir


und hier sieht man die öffnung:


----------



## strippenzieher (23. Oktober 2009)

wo gibt es dieses Bild in eine besseren Qualität und auch bigger 
http://www.fahrrad-schnaeppchen.de/

thx


----------



## trail_fuchs (25. Oktober 2009)

IschBins schrieb:


> Habe das original muddy board verlängert mit ner gummi lippe. Zu der funktion kann ich leider noch nix sagen - technischer ausfall, aber nicht beim bike sondern bei mir
> Anhang anzeigen 174555
> und hier sieht man die öffnung:
> Anhang anzeigen 174556




Das Org Board sieht mal echt cool aus, was kostet das ding eignetlich?!

Lg FLo


----------



## EagleEye (25. Oktober 2009)

40â¬ kostet das Teil


----------



## Albert (2. November 2009)

Gibt´s eigentlich jemand, der das Sterero und das Fritzz schon mal direkt vergleichen konnte. Ich weiß, daß das schon öfter diskutiert wurde und in den Fritzz-Thread´s werden die Uphilleigenschaften immer als sehr gut bewertet, genauso wie in den Stereo-Thread´s die Downhilleigenschaften immer gelobt werden. Ich schwanke nämlich zwischen den beiden Bike´s und bin auch schon beide gefahren, aber halt leider nur auf der Strasse. Und daß mir mein Händler nicht beide leiht, um sie mal so richtig einzusauen bei dem Wetter kann ich auch verstehen. Also muß ich mich doch so ziemlich auf die Meinungen hier verlassen.
Grundsätzlich kommt´s mir schon auf viel Spaß Berg runter an. Ich bin kein begnadeter Uphiller und ob ich jetzt ein paar Minuten  länger brauch ist mir eigentlich egal. Wenn ich aber den ganzen Weg nach oben nur fluche und mich gar nicht mehr auf die Abfahrt freuen kann brauch ich auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (2. November 2009)

naja ich würd sagen wenn du genug Kraft in den Beinen hast hat man mit dem Fritzz genau so viel Spaß wie mitm Stereo. Weil das Fritzz ist schon schwerer, vorallem was die Räder angeht und das sollte man ordentlich merken.
Aber wenn du normal bist und nicht komplett durchgeknallt, nimm lieber das Stereo


----------



## Mc Wade (2. November 2009)

Hallo,
habe ein Stereo und ein Fritzz 2008, seit ich das Fritzz habe, mit ner Magura Wotan, mag ich das Stereo gar nich mehr fahren )
Macht schon Spaß mit 20 mm mehr Federweg und einer etwas anderen Geometrie !  Berg hoch geht super mit ner absenkbaren Gabel und runter kannstes richtig krachen lassen !
Also meine nächste Bikekonstellation wird wieder ein Enduro/Freerider ( Fritzz als Auslaufmodell 2010 vielleicht )gepaart mit einem Hardtail !
Wenn Dir also 1-2 Kg mehr nicht weh tun, Du am Berg runter Spaß hast - dann auf jeden Fall das Fritzz in der richtigen Grösse, ich bin 182 cm und habe ein 18 " Rahmen !
Gruss
Wade


----------



## Groudon (2. November 2009)

Zur Not kannst du ja auch Geld in einen leichteren Laufradsatz investieren ... bei ganz viel Geld in den neuen Tricon von DTswiss (sind doch mit Alu-Felgen oder auch schon Carbon?)


----------



## cubelix (2. November 2009)

@ Albert

Ich fahre Fritzz The One 09 und Stereo K18 09 hab mir das Stereo eigentlich als Winterrad zugelegt da ich den König nicht durch den Winter
fahren wollte.

Fazit:

Stereo ist  besser  Bergauf zu pedalieren und berab auch sehr gut!.

Fritzz Bergauf etwas schlechter aber bergab liegt das Fritzz einfach super
        Strahl mehr Stabilität aus und bringt noch mehr Fahrspaß


----------



## undetaker (2. November 2009)

Moin,

habe seit drei Wochen das Fritzz und bin extrem begeistert, bin vorher extrem Hartail gefahren also auch mit starrgabel und hab das grinsen nach den letzten ausfahrten garnicht mehr aus dem gesicht bekommen, das gewicht spielt meiner meinung nach keine große rolle es sei denn du willst irgendwelche rennen fahren aber dann kauft man sich weder das stereo noch das fritzz, das einzige was ich ein wenig schade finde ist, das das fritzz keine isc... dingsbums aufnahme hat, aber bis jetzt kann ich das verkraften.

Gruß Legi


----------



## Albert (2. November 2009)

Das alte Dilemma, Engelchen oder Teufelchen.
Die Vernunft sagt Stereo, aber der Bauch schreit Fritzz.
Ich glaub ich steh mehr auf Fahrspaß runter. Aber ich hab ja noch 2 Wochen Zeit zu überlegen, da wird sich die Meinung schon noch ein paar mal ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (2. November 2009)

Das 2010er Stereo unterscheidet sich ja vorne nur noch um 10mm zum Fritzz - einzig hinten dürfte es noch 140mm und das Fritzz 160mm haben ...


----------



## Albert (2. November 2009)

Ja, aber mein Händler hat noch jeweils eins von 09 und das wär mir auch lieber. Ich hab schon seitenweise Beiträge zu Lieferproblemen gelesen.


----------



## Master | Torben (3. November 2009)

Die fehlende ISCG Aufnahme kann man mit einer ordentlich Kettenführung kompensieren... ich hab da von so feinen Carbonteilen mit diversen Kniffen gehört 

Ansonsten würde mich mal das Mehrgewicht des Fritzz im direkten Vergleich zum Stereo interessieren.

Ich war mit meinem 08er Fritzz in Schladming und wir haben auch einige Touren mit je 1500hm (bergauf) gemacht  - ging super - bergab dann umso schneller.

Im Bikepark konnte ich das Fritzz dann richtig ausfahren - GENIALES Bike!


----------



## trail_fuchs (3. November 2009)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Die fehlende ISCG Aufnahme kann man mit einer ordentlich Kettenführung kompensieren... ich hab da von so feinen Carbonteilen mit diversen Kniffen gehört
> 
> Ansonsten würde mich mal das Mehrgewicht des Fritzz im direkten Vergleich zum Stereo interessieren.
> 
> ...



wie willst du denn ne Kettenführung ohne ISCG Aufnahme montieren?! Gibts die auch ohne?! 
Also ich bereuhe keinen Cent den ich in mein Fritzz investiert hab. Stand auch vor der Wahl...Stereo oder Fritzz.
Doch als ich beim Bikedealer das Fritzz live gesehen hab wars vorbei...so ein geiles Monster musste ich haben


----------



## Master | Torben (3. November 2009)

Es gibt Innenlager-geklemmte-Kettenführungen. Es gibt auch ISCG Adapterplatten die man mit dem Innenlager klemmt.

Es gibt aber auch andere Lösungen...


----------



## cubelix (3. November 2009)

Hatt jemand schon mal die Equalizer 27 Laufradsatz gewogen


----------



## strippenzieher (3. November 2009)

da ich mir ja auch ein fritzz holen möchte 
und ich immer dachte das man eine Kettenführung an jedes Biks montirene kannte kommts gerade recht also da ja kein ISCG vorhanden sein wird 

kann jemand der die lösung von Master | Torben hat oder sonstiger was dazu sagen


----------



## Michaone (3. November 2009)

sorry jungs aber ich kapier den Sinn net darin n Stereo und n Fritzz im Keller stehen zu haben ??

so gross sind doch die Unterschiede nun echt net das sich das lohnt...


----------



## vopsi (3. November 2009)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Die fehlende ISCG Aufnahme kann man mit einer ordentlich Kettenführung kompensieren... ich hab da von so feinen Carbonteilen mit diversen Kniffen gehört



Leider kann man dadurch aber nicht den Einbau einer Hammerschmidt kompensieren. Hier hat Cube m.E. den Trend verpennt


----------



## litefreak (3. November 2009)

vopsi schrieb:


> Leider kann man dadurch aber nicht den Einbau einer Hammerschmidt kompensieren. Hier hat Cube m.E. den Trend verpennt


Und schläft im Jahr 2010 leider weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (4. November 2009)

vopsi schrieb:


> Leider kann man dadurch aber nicht den Einbau einer Hammerschmidt kompensieren. Hier hat Cube m.E. den Trend verpennt



Hammerschmidt brauche ich nicht  und die E-Type Klemmung ermöglicht halt eine Verdrehungssichere Kettenführung.

Im Bikepark Schladming hat mich die Führung auch sehr überzeugt.
Nur noch kleine Änderungen und sie hat ihr Endstadium erreicht.

Zur Hammerschmidt: Das Fritzz hat keine ISCG Aufnahme, aber einen Adapter davor zu setzen sollte kein Problem sein. So würde das Innenlager/die Kurbel auf der rechten Seite 3mm weiter rauskommen. Die Hammerschmidt macht ja an sich 68-73-83mm breite Gehäuse mit.
Die Zuganschläge fehlen natürlich auch... also muss man schauen wie man eine 'schöne' Zugverlegung realisiert.
Hat mal jemand eine Hammerschmidt die er mir zuschicken kann  dann könnte ich mal schauen ob sie da was machen lässt.


----------



## Bayer (4. November 2009)

oh mann man kann eine hammerschmidt incht ohne iscg aufnahme fahren die adapterlösung ist nicht möglich sollte doch klar sein weil sie sich sonst verdreht!


----------



## Master | Torben (4. November 2009)

Wenn man eine 'verdrehsichere' Platte hinbekommt sollte das dann aber doch gehen.
Und genau das ist mit der E-Type-Befestigung möglich.
Ansonsten klemmt doch auch die Innenlagerschale recht ordentlich.

Die Frage ist halt ob die Kurbel die 3mm Extraaufbau eines Adapters verkraftet oder eben nicht.


----------



## Albert (6. November 2009)

Hab mich jetzt zu 80% für´s Fritzz entschieden. Leider muß ich noch eine Woche warten bis mein Händler endlich wieder aufhat. Dann schau mer mal wegen der Rahmengröße. Stereo 09 hat er nur noch in 20 Zoll, Fritzz 09 noch in allen Größen. Bin 1,86 mit 87 Schrittlänge.
Wollte mir eigentlich erst nächstes Jahr was neues leisten, aber jetzt habt ihr mich doch heiß gemacht.


----------



## trail_fuchs (6. November 2009)

Albert schrieb:


> Hab mich jetzt zu 80% für´s Fritzz entschieden. Leider muß ich noch eine Woche warten bis mein Händler endlich wieder aufhat. Dann schau mer mal wegen der Rahmengröße. Stereo 09 hat er nur noch in 20 Zoll, Fritzz 09 noch in allen Größen. Bin 1,86 mit 87 Schrittlänge.
> Wollte mir eigentlich erst nächstes Jahr was neues leisten, aber jetzt habt ihr mich doch heiß gemacht.



Auch wenn viele lachen oder es seltsam finden...

ich bin 193 und fahre n 18er.
Der Rahmen ist einfach flinker und wendiger und spritziger.
Selbst in der mountainbike war n Test und da wurde zu nem kleineren Rahmen geraten wenns weniger sein soll 

ALso eher den kleinen...


----------



## undetaker (6. November 2009)

Moin,

bin 182cm mit 84cm Schrittlänge, habe mir ein 18" zugelgt und bin sehr zufrieden, ich würde an deiner stelle kein größeres nehmen.

gruß Legi


----------



## kinschman (6. November 2009)

Albert schrieb:


> Hab mich jetzt zu 80% für´s Fritzz entschieden. Leider muß ich noch eine Woche warten bis mein Händler endlich wieder aufhat. Dann schau mer mal wegen der Rahmengröße. Stereo 09 hat er nur noch in 20 Zoll, Fritzz 09 noch in allen Größen. Bin 1,86 mit 87 Schrittlänge.
> Wollte mir eigentlich erst nächstes Jahr was neues leisten, aber jetzt habt ihr mich doch heiß gemacht.



Hey, bin genau so groß wie du - und hab nen 18zoll rahmen mit nem 75mm vorbau - länger dürfte es wirklich nicht sein !!
sattelstützenauszug passt auch super - bleiben noch 3cm luft bis limit.

würde dir definitiv zum 18zoll raten !!


----------



## undetaker (6. November 2009)

...der 90mm Vorbau am 18" ist wirklich etwas lang, werde auch auf inen kürzeren ändern

Gruß Legi


----------



## Master | Torben (6. November 2009)

cupra_flo schrieb:


> ...ich bin 193 und fahre n 18er...



Genau wie ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strippenzieher (7. November 2009)

Hab ein Händler gefunden der das 09 The One vor paar Tagen geliefert bekommen hat doch was ist der unterschied zum 10 The One Modell

Laut beschreibung hat das 10 eine
Fox 36 Talas RC2 FIT
Fox Float RP23 BV


eine Kettenfürung kann man doch mit enem Adapter montieren oder 
aber Bashguard sollte gehen

Danke


----------



## slawo (8. November 2009)

Richtig, die Fox Gabel ist neu und der Dämpfer. Dann ist auch die Bremse The One das 2010er Modell, d.h. leichter und mehr Bremskraft.
Und natürlich andere Lackierung.
Ansonsten ist meine ich alles beim alten geblieben.

....und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist auch ein kürzerer Vorbau verbaut.


----------



## freeridebiker66 (8. November 2009)

dafür ist bei der neuen the one die hebeleinstellung nicht mehr vorhanden...


----------



## strippenzieher (8. November 2009)

meinst des rädchen
http://www.freeflowbikes.com/ekmps/shops/freeflowbikes/images/formula-the-one-disc-brake-16-p.jpg
brauch man des öfters oder stellt mans einmal ein und gut

wenn der Vorbau kürzer is das gefällt mir (Foto zum Vergleich)


----------



## Master | Torben (8. November 2009)

Ran an den Ausverkauf  
Die 2009er Fritzz Rahmen werden jetzt samt Dämpfer wieder für 599 Euro rausgehauen!

Diesmal jedoch nicht bei H&S Bikediscount sondern bei Bikepalast.com.

Es wird sowohl das schwarz anodisierte als auch das *White'n'Cacao* verkauft!

Schon interessant... das heißt das Bikepalast zu viel bestellt hat... oder aber Cube hat doch nicht so viele verkauft...


----------



## Groudon (8. November 2009)

Das sind ja echt Spottpreise oO wieso hab ich grad keene Kohle *schnÃ¼ff* ... 'n AMS 100 + DÃ¤mpfer fÃ¼r 400â¬ -.- genial gÃ¼nstig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (8. November 2009)

War bei H&S Bikediscount genauso 
Da gabs dann zum Schluss die Fritzz Rahmen ohne Dämpfer sogar für 299 Euro.


----------



## slawo (8. November 2009)

also die griffweiteneinstellung ist weiterhin bei der the one vorhanden. stellt man einmal ein und gut.
was nun fehlt ist die druckpunkteinstellung.
kann ich aber auch drauf verzichten


----------



## bs99 (10. November 2009)

Hallo im Cube-Forum,

mir sind auch die Bikepalast-Angebote ins Auge gefallen.
Ich hier eine Marzocchi 66SL1 ATA 140-180mm liegen, noch die Gute aus 2007.
Mach das Sinn die ins Fritzz einzubauen oder leidet die Geo sehr drunter?
Bergauf sehe ich weniger das Problem, eher ob bergab die 180mm nicht den Lenkwinkel zu flach machen bzw. der Steuerrohrbereich zu sehr belastet wird...

Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## EagleEye (10. November 2009)

Also ich denk mit dem Lenkwinkel solltest du nicht soviele Probleme bekommen, ich denk eher das sie vielleicht zu weit hoch kommen könnte, wobei 20mm nicht soviel sind.
Mit den Kräften hängt davon ab was du vor hast zu machen, solltest du das Fritzz als Freerider benutzen würde ich es nicht machen


----------



## Groudon (10. November 2009)

zur not kann er sie ja noch auf 160mm traveln (oda?)


----------



## EagleEye (10. November 2009)

Naja können schon nur wer macht das schon


----------



## bs99 (10. November 2009)

ich travel die gabel schon bezogen auf den trail den ich fahre.
wenn ich im alpinen einen sehr verblockten weg langsam runterzirkle, oder mit speed auf einer weitläufigen strecke unterwegs bin, ist die gabel auf 180mm eingestellt.
bei gewundenen singeltrails wo agilität vom bike gefragt ist, fahre ich mit 160mm.
bergauf und in der ebene beim tempomachen 140mm.
macht zumindest bei meinem kraftstoff E1 einen großen unterschied...


----------



## FarmerFive (10. November 2009)

Hi Leute,

hab mir jetzt kurzerhand ein Fritzz bei Bikepalast bestellt.

Hab dazu nun zwei Fragen:

1. Welchen Durchmesser hat der Stummel für die Umwerferbefestigung?

2. Dazu brauche ich noch einen Steuersatz für eine getaperte Gabel? Gibts dazu Empfehlungen eurerseits bzw. kann ich oben am Steuerrohr eine Reduzierung für einen 1 1/8" Steuersatz einpressen?

Um eure Hilfe / Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Master | Torben (10. November 2009)

1. Es gibt keinen Stummel für den Umwerfer - du musst einen E-Type Umwerfer fahren (der wird mit dem Innenlager geklemmt und nochmal am Rahmen festgeschraubt um sich nicht verdrehen zu können).

2. Das Fritzz braucht einen Semi-Integrierten Steuersatz. Bei einer Tapered Gabel brauchst du unten 1.5" und oben 1 1/8". Ob es da direkt einen Steuersatz für gibt der das kann würde ich fast bezweifeln. Der Syntace SuperSpin ist ein Reduziersteuersatz der ins Fritzz passt - da könntest du also die obere Schale herbekommen, dann musst du nur noch einen 1.5 Steuersatz finden für die untere Schale...


----------



## Bayer (11. November 2009)

schon wieder bullshit was du schreibst das 09er fritzz hat den stummel für den umwerfer! nur bis 08 wurde ein e-type umwerfer montiert!
und es gibt auch steuersätze für taperd gabeln also unten 1/5 oben 1/1,8.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FarmerFive (11. November 2009)

Bayer schrieb:


> schon wieder bullshit was du schreibst das 09er fritzz hat den stummel für den umwerfer! nur bis 08 wurde ein e-type umwerfer montiert!
> und es gibt auch steuersätze für taperd gabeln also unten 1/5 oben 1/1,8.


 

Danke für den Tipp

Ich galube ich habe auch schon einen Steuersatz von Cane Creek gefunden, der heißt XXc FLUSH II und sollte passen.

Ist auf jeden Fall ein Semi-SS für 1.5" Steuerrohr und oben für 1 1/8" Gabeln und unten müsste er für 1.5" sein.

Oder weißt du noch einen Steuersatz, der passen könnte?


----------



## Master | Torben (12. November 2009)

Ups sorry - das das 09er Fritzz keine E-Type-Befestigung mehr hat wusste ich nicht. Dann erledigt sich das mit dem verdrehsicheren Adapter für die Hammerschmidt auch von selbst


----------



## FarmerFive (12. November 2009)

Hi,

also mein Steuersatzproblem ist geklärt. Habe mir jetzt den originalen FSA gekauft und damitich meine getaperte Gabel verbauen kann noch einen halben Cane Creek und somit kann ich die Gabel verbauen.

Hat vielleicht jemand eine X-12 Achse von Syntace oder einen RWS von DT Swiss übrig?

Danke und Grüße
FF


----------



## Bayer (14. November 2009)

hat mal jemand sein 2009er auf ne waage gelegt also nur rahmen und evtl mit dämpfer? habs verpeilt u schon aufgebaut würd mcih aber schon interessieren


----------



## FarmerFive (14. November 2009)

Bayer schrieb:


> hat mal jemand sein 2009er auf ne waage gelegt also nur rahmen und evtl mit dämpfer? habs verpeilt u schon aufgebaut würd mcih aber schon interessieren


 

Die Gewichte kann ich dir in spätestens Montag oder Dienstag geben, da ich meinen Rahmen erst am Montag bekomme.


----------



## Albert (16. November 2009)

Heute hab ich zugeschlagen. Hab jetzt doch 20 Zoll genommen, da ich beim 18 Zoll die Sattelstütze über die maximale Länge ausziehen mußte. Das 18 Zoll hat mir zwar fast ein bischen besser gefallen (bei einer kurzen Probefahrt auf der Strasse), aber wenn ich dann eine längere Sattelstütze brauche die ich dann nicht mehr ganz versenken kann nehm ich doch lieber das größere.
Jetzt wird´s Zeit, daß der Frühling kommt.


----------



## tamara_jan (16. November 2009)

Albert schrieb:


> Heute hab ich zugeschlagen. Hab jetzt doch 20 Zoll genommen, da ich beim 18 Zoll die Sattelstütze über die maximale Länge ausziehen mußte. Das 18 Zoll hat mir zwar fast ein bischen besser gefallen (bei einer kurzen Probefahrt auf der Strasse), aber wenn ich dann eine längere Sattelstütze brauche die ich dann nicht mehr ganz versenken kann nehm ich doch lieber das größere.
> Jetzt wird´s Zeit, daß der Frühling kommt.



20zoll bei welcher größe?


----------



## Albert (16. November 2009)

1,86 und 87 Schrittlänge


----------



## FarmerFive (19. November 2009)

Bayer schrieb:


> hat mal jemand sein 2009er auf ne waage gelegt also nur rahmen und evtl mit dämpfer? habs verpeilt u schon aufgebaut würd mcih aber schon interessieren


 

Also ich hab gestern meine Rahmen bekommen und heute mal auf die Waage gelegt.

Rahmen 18" in White n´Cocoa 3170 g
Dämpfer mit Buchsen und Schrauben 330 g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (19. November 2009)

Mein anodisiertes 2008er Fritzz kommt in 18" auf 2900 Gramm - da hat man dank der Pulverbeschichtung ja einiges mehr beim White'n'Cacao.


----------



## FarmerFive (19. November 2009)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Mein anodisiertes 2008er Fritzz kommt in 18" auf 2900 Gramm - da hat man dank der Pulverbeschichtung ja einiges mehr beim White'n'Cacao.


 

Klar, bei einer Pulverbeschichtung kannst du je nach Rahmen ca. 200 bis 350 Gramm an Mehrgewicht rechnen.

Muss aber sagen, optisch ist der White n´Cocoa die bessere Wahl. Ist nichts persönliches, aber so ein mattschwarzes Teil ist Langweilig. Ich hatte auch bis vor kurzem ein silbernes Remedy, da war es das Gleiche. Sehr leicht, aber optisch nicht der Burner. Der Rahmen wog mit Dämpfer in 19,5" nur 2900 Gramm.


----------



## Master | Torben (19. November 2009)

Mehrgewicht durchs Pulvern ist klar - ich dachte aber das das 09er grundlegend noch etwas abgespeckt hat im Vergleich zum 08er. Das Gewicht eines anodisierten Rahmens wäre da mal interessant.


----------



## cubelix (24. November 2009)

Hallo Kollegen

Hat jemand den im Test Mountenbike 09/09 monierten zu hohen konischen Steuerrohrspacer getauscht.
Wenn ja hat sich das Spürbar beim fahren Ausgewirkt.


----------



## EagleEye (24. November 2009)

nö ich hab den drin und finds gut so


----------



## spirello (7. Dezember 2009)

FarmerFive schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also mein Steuersatzproblem ist geklärt. Habe mir jetzt den originalen FSA gekauft und damitich meine getaperte Gabel verbauen kann noch einen halben Cane Creek und somit kann ich die Gabel verbauen.



@ FarmerFive
Hast Du jetzt zwei Reduktionssteuersätze gekauft 
Der Originale FSA Z 1.5 ist ein Reduktionssteuersatz und der Cane Creek FLUSH II doch auch? Hast Du den (die) Steuersatz(e) schon verbaut und passt das mit der tapered Gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONA_pepe (7. Dezember 2009)

Servus,

ich habe mir nun auch vor 2 Wochen ein Fritzz bei Bikepalast bestellt, der leider mit eingedelltem Steuerrohr bei mir ankam und nun wieder zu denen zurück ging. Warte nun bis heute auf einen Ersatzrahmen, falls ich überhaupt einen bekomme 

Wie war bei euch der Rahmen von denen verpackt? Bei mir hat der Rahmen nur mit leichter Gewalt in den Karton gepasst, bzw. ohne aufbiegen vom Karton hätte man den nicht rausbekommen. Gepolstert war er auch kaum, was zusammen wohl die Delle im Steuerrohr verursacht hat. Finde das fast eine Frechteit, einen Rahmen so sperrlich zu verpacken.

Hattet ihr auch Kratzer im Steuerrohr, die so aussehen, also ob man einen Steuersatz ausgebaut hat? Finde das alles sehr komisch, mal abgesehen von den Macken im Lack. Bilder kann ich gerne hochladen. 

Eine X- 12 Steckachse war ja nicht dabei und die von Cube kostet um die 60 dort. Syntace verkauft sie schon für 30. Nun ist die Frage: sind das alles die selben Achsen oder gibts da Unterschiede? 


Gruß Chris


----------



## EagleEye (7. Dezember 2009)

Die Achsen sind alle gleich, du musst nur auf die Länge achten. Gibt 150 und 135


----------



## KONA_pepe (7. Dezember 2009)

EagleEye schrieb:


> Die Achsen sind alle gleich, du musst nur auf die Länge achten. Gibt 150 und 135



Ok, das klingt schomal sehr gut


----------



## monkey10 (7. Dezember 2009)

KONA_pepe schrieb:


> Eine X- 12 Steckachse war ja nicht dabei und die von Cube kostet um die 60 dort. Syntace verkauft sie schon für 30. Nun ist die Frage: sind das alles die selben Achsen oder gibts da Unterschiede?



Ich würd mir die DT-Swiss RWS X-12-Steckachse um 49,- besorgen. Dann kannst das HR per Schnellspanner ausbauen und musst nicht mit dem Imbuss rumwerken wennst den Schlauch wechseln musst.

Teurer kommt dir dann schon die HR-Nabe (außer du hast eine, die sich umbauen läßt). Einbaubreite für die X-12 ist übrigens 142mm. Zu der kommst du, indem du dir eine X-12 kompatible 135mm-HR-Nabe kaufst und zusätzlich einen Umbaukit.



KONA_pepe schrieb:


> ....Bikepalast bestellt.... leider mit eingedelltem Steuerrohr...


Bin auch etwas enttäuscht von dem chaotischen Laden. Die von mir bestellte Rahmengrößen war erstmals trotz online-Angebot nicht vorhanden, dann angeblich doch verfügbar - und dann wieder nicht 

Und ein Kumpel von mir hat sich dort eine Scheibebremse bestellt und sie ohne Montage-Schellen für den Lenker bekommen


----------



## KONA_pepe (7. Dezember 2009)

Als Nabe kommt wohl eine Hope pro 2 rein mit Umbaukit oder Sun Ringle Flea (wie auch im OEM- Aufbau).

Die DT- Achse hört sich schonma gut an. Leider habe ich zur 10mm Version noch nicht viel Gutes gelesen, bzw. bei einigen lockern die sich oder klemmen nicht richtig. Mal abwarten  Ein Mix aus Maxle und X- 12 könnte ich mir auch vorstellen.

Ich muss erstmal wieder meinen Rahmen bekommen. Wenns geht diesmal aber unbeschädigt. 

Gruß Chris


----------



## jan84 (12. Dezember 2009)

Warte gerade auch auffn Rahmen aus Österreich. 

Steuersatz:
Bei tapered Gabeln müsste die Superspinvariante die mit dem neuen 301 oder dem 901er Liteville kommt funktionieren, da hats dann 1,5er Lager und bei 1 1/8 quasi einen zusätlichen Konus als Adapter (siehe Bedienungsanleitung vom 901). Hätte trotz 1,5er Gabel gerne was flach bauendes (unten wie oben), da ist der Superspin irgendwie alternativlos wie ich das sehe. 

Laufräder greif ich zur Pro2 mit ZTR Flow, gibts bei Chainreactionscycles für ziemlich kleines Geld. Das Umbaukit auf X12 kostet ~20/40 Euro (jenachdem ob man die Achse hinten mittauschen muss oder nicht). 

Zugverlegung:
Spricht irgendwas dagegen den Schaltzug vom Schaltwerk und die Bremsleitung auf den Kettenstreben zu verlegen? Passt das auf der rechten Seite mim Umwerfer bzw. dessen Zug?

Gabelmäßig schwanke ich noch ein wenig zwischen Totem (wobei ich die wohl auf ~170 beschränken würde im Federweg) und Lyrik...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Master | Torben (12. Dezember 2009)

Dann kauf dir doch gleich die neue Lyrik mit 170mm


----------



## kinschman (12. Dezember 2009)

jan84 schrieb:


> Steuersatz:
> Bei tapered Gabeln müsste die Superspinvariante die mit dem neuen 301 oder dem 901er Liteville kommt funktionieren, ....



Nein, funktioniert nicht !! Bei beiden LVs hat man vollintegrierte Lagerschalen, da das Steuerrohr entsprechend groß ist (jaa, beim 901 ist ein vollintegrierter 1.5er Steuersatz drin - deswegen ja auch das fette Steuerrohr  ).
Beim Fritzz passt für durchgängig 1-1/8 nur der Superspin aus dem alten 301.

Wenn Du ne tapered Gabel fahren willst, brauchste für unten nen 1.5er Steuersatz mit außenliegen Lagerschalen, für oben (1-1/8) kann man jedoch die vollintegrierten Lagerschalen nehmen.

Viel Spaß beim bauen !!


----------



## Bayer (13. Dezember 2009)

hatte im 07er fritzz einen superspin im neuen jetzt den fsa mit flacher kappe bauen irgendwie fast gleichhoch würde ich mal sagen


----------



## FarmerFive (13. Dezember 2009)

spirello schrieb:


> @ FarmerFive
> Hast Du jetzt zwei Reduktionssteuersätze gekauft
> Der Originale FSA Z 1.5 ist ein Reduktionssteuersatz und der Cane Creek FLUSH II doch auch? Hast Du den (die) Steuersatz(e) schon verbaut und passt das mit der tapered Gabel?


 

Den FSA habe ich zurüchgeschickt umd mir zwei halbe Steuersätze von Cane Creek geholt. Bei denen gibts die Steuersätze inzwischen als Einzelteile. Da kannst dir raussuchen was du braucht.

Finde ich mal sehr Inovativ.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (13. Dezember 2009)

Achso alles klar... dann ist wohl doch durchgehend 1 1/8 angesagt...

J


----------



## jan84 (19. Dezember 2009)

Wie der schonmal genannte österreichische Schnäppchenanbieter die Rahmen verpackt ist ja auch "interessant", hab wohl Glück gehabt dass meiner augenscheinlich heile ankam.

Jemand zufällig ne Ahnung ob ein relativ schwergängiger Hinterbau (ausgebauter Dämpfer) normal ist? Steckt beim Hauptlager der Wippe mittlerweile ein Gleitlager drin?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## EagleEye (19. Dezember 2009)

ich denk nicht das es normal ist, mein Dämpfer war zwar noch nicht draußen aber als er ohne Luft war ging es relativ einfach


----------



## tommy-cologne (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen, habe den thread hier mal so überflogen gerade.....zur Lieferzeit kann ich nichts sagen, habe eines spontan beim bike discount gekauft....letztes in 20 zoll und white and cocca the one....2200, da konnte ich nicht nein sagen...bin 182 groß,habe aber ne schrittlänge von 90 cm....da wäre das 18 wahrscheinlch zu klein gewesen, da ich auch noch relativ lange arme habe....(andere meinungen hier zu? sitze jetzt auf jeden fall schon relativ gerade drauf....)... ist halt das dumme, wenn man kein 18er fahren konnte...aber nun zur lackierung: habe ich leider erst zu hause gesehen, hatte wohl  mal jemand im geschäft mit dem oberrohr unsanft irgendwo angelehnt....auf jeden fall ist klarlack ab....naja, und so berauschend ist die lackierarbeit wirklich nicht, denn da hätte man bei der lieferverzögerung wesetlich besseres erwarten können, das gelbe sieht irgendwie so ganz billig draufgepinselt aus.....
LG Thomas


----------



## jan84 (20. Dezember 2009)

Nochmal die Frage mit Foto, jemand schonmal Erfahrungen mit dieser Schaltzugverlegung gemacht?





Will eben durchgehend verlegen, sollte nichts kommen werde ich Berichten sobalds Erfahrungen gibt. Meine größte Sorge ist eigentlich, dass der Zug auf Dauer durch die Relativbewegung am Ansatzpunkt der Kettenstreben und am Sitzrohr massiv schleift. Hatte beim Stereo (bei normaler Verlegung) da schon Probleme mit weggeschliffenem Material... Naja diesmal von Anfang an in Beobachtung behalten .

grüße,
Jan


----------



## KONA_pepe (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde es so verlegen, wie es auch vorgesehen ist. Ich graule nicht, dass der Zug lange leben wird. Wie soll es überhaubt bei montierter Kurbel klappen können?


Mein Fritzz ist zudem gestern heile bei mir angekommen. Hatte ja schonmal über die mangelhafte Verpackung von den Östereichern geschrieben bei dem ersten Rahmen von denen. 


Habe auch sogleich paar Fragen 


Der FSA Steuzersatz sagt mir so garnicht zu. Da sollte ja auch der Syntace Superspin passen, oder?
Dann noch welcher Umwerfer? Downpull ist klar, nur ist es auch ein low clamp? KLICK


Gruß Chris


edith: der neue Superspin scheint wohl nicht zu passen da true integral. Alternativen? Haber mich gestern schon wund gesucht nach gescheiten semi integral 1.5 - 1 1/8. Hope hat z.B. neuerdings einen.


----------



## jan84 (24. Dezember 2009)

Hi Chris, 

Kollisionen sind, soweit das jetzt schon abschätzbar ist, über den gesamten Federweg keine vorhanden. Der Zug bewegt sich halt nur am Sitzrohr hoch und runter. Habe gesehen beim Carbon-Stereo wird ähnlich verlegt, nur dass die Zughülle unter den Kettenstreben läuft. Naja ich werds erstmal so lassen und dann berichten. 

Steuersatz werd ich auch den Superspin benutzen, hat im Stereo damals auch einwandfrei funktioniert. 

Das "Low clamp" bei SRAM dürfte dem "Top swing" bei Shimano entsprechen so wies auch dem Bild aussieht. Sollte also passen. 

Hast zufällig mal den Dämpfer einseitig gelöst und den Hinterbau bewegt?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## KONA_pepe (24. Dezember 2009)

Habs grad eben mal gemacht und es läuft einwandfrei. Eben nicht so butterweich wie bei einem bereits gefahrenen Rahmen aber für einen neuen sehr gut. Es ruckelt auch nichts oder so.

Ist bei dir die untere Dämpferaufnahme auch so extrem zugeknallt? Ich bekomme da die Schraube fast nicht raus 


Gruß Chris


----------



## jan84 (24. Dezember 2009)

Ja, waren beide ziemlich zugeknallt, gerade oben die fand ich schon grenzwertig, war kaum aufzubekommen... Erfreulicherweise scheint aber auf sämtlichen Hinterbauverschraubungen Schraubensicherung draufzusein, war beim Stereo damals nicht der Fall.

Geruckelt hatte bei mir auch nichts, aber ich wunderte mich über die relative Schwergängigkeit...

Jetzt müssen nurnoch ein paar Pakete eintrudeln und mir ne günstige Lyrik übern Weg laufen dann ist alles gut . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONA_pepe (24. Dezember 2009)

jan84 schrieb:


> Jetzt müssen nurnoch ein paar Pakete eintrudeln und mir ne günstige Lyrik übern Weg laufen dann ist alles gut .
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



Selbe Situation bei mir


----------



## jan84 (24. Dezember 2009)

Was kommt bei dir denn feines dran?

Bei mir wirds solide & günstig:
2step Lyrik
Laufräder HopePro2 mit Flow
2006er Louise, 210/160
Schaltungskram XT
Kurbel SLX
Kettenführung wird vermutlich was selbstgebasteltes, mal sehen wann ich Zeit finde :/
Anbauteile Syntace 

grüße


----------



## KONA_pepe (24. Dezember 2009)

-Lyrik Soloair danach Fox 36 RC2
-LRS Hope pro2, Mavic 719, DT Revos + Alunippel
-Vector Carbon, Syntace Superforce, Syntace Superspin (falls möglich)
-XO Trigger + Schalterk, XX Umwerfer, Stylo OCT 2- fach, KMC 9SL
-Fizik Airone CX, Fizik Sattelstütze (zur Not Syntace P6), Syntace Klemme
-Pedale vorerst Mallet C dann Candy SL

Joahr... so isses mal geplant. Dank der komischen Klemmmaße hat man ja teilweise nicht gerade eine große Auswahl an leichten und halbwegs robusten Teilen (Steuersatz, Sattelstütze)
Bremse steht auch noch nicht fest. Entweder Tech M4, alte Louise oder The One.


----------



## bs99 (25. Dezember 2009)

Shim für die Sattelstütze kaufen und normale 31,6 verwenden!


----------



## KONA_pepe (25. Dezember 2009)

bs99 schrieb:


> Shim für die Sattelstütze kaufen und normale 31,6 verwenden!



Ja, das wäre eine Lösung. Allerdings sieht sowas bescheiden aus und ist schwerer. Dann ist es dazu eben nich die optimale Lösung... gerade bei ner Carbonstütze z.B.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (25. Dezember 2009)

Hi , ich habe gestern auch einen 20" in Österreich gekauft und bin ja mal gespannt was da kommt , der Preis ist ja sehr verlockend .
Der Aufbau soll bei mir auch eher was für den Kleinen Geldbeutel werden aber auf jeden Fall eine Fox 36 ich habe es bei den Cube Foctory Days im Oktober 2h probegefahren . ( Dort beim Resteverkauf hat der Ösi wahrscheinlich auch die Rahmen her )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (25. Dezember 2009)

Mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit kommt ein 20" Fritzz . Mit mittelgroßer Wahrscheinlichkeit hat er auch keine Macken vom Transport . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## WilliButz (26. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, 

ein 2009er Fritzz ist bei mir auch in Arbeit;-) 
Hatte mal mit Cube bzgl. Steuersätzen gemailt und ne Freigabe für diese Steuersätze erhalten:

Acros Ai-25 (der kommt bei mir in weiss rein)
Syntace SuperSpin
Hope Stepdown

Es handelt sich durchgängig um Reduziersteuersätze von 1,5" -Steuerrohr auf 1,125"-Gabelschaft. 1,5"-Gabelschaft ist nach Ansicht der Cube unnötig und auch nur mit Kompromissen beim Steuersatz (aussenliegende Lager etc.) verbunden.

LG
Willi


----------



## KONA_pepe (26. Dezember 2009)

WilliButz schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ein 2009er Fritzz ist bei mir auch in Arbeit;-)
> Hatte mal mit Cube bzgl. Steuersätzen gemailt und ne Freigabe für diese Steuersätze erhalten:
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Info mit den Freigaben 

Der Acros sagt mir auch zu und sieht etwas edler aus als der Superspin.

Gruß Chris


----------



## jan84 (27. Dezember 2009)

Eine Mischung aus dem Verlangen Geld zu sparen, der Möglichkeit dazu und Neugierde lässt mich nun doch erstmal eine Durolux (160er) ausprobieren. Werde berichten. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## SRX-Prinz (27. Dezember 2009)

Na toll der Ösi hat mir eine mail geschrieben das er nur noch eine Rahmen in 16" hat .
Super !!!!! Hat noch jemand eine Idee wo es noch so ein schnäpchen gibt ?
SRX-Prinz


----------



## Master | Torben (27. Dezember 2009)

So wie es aussieht ist immer nur ein Laden autorisiert die Cube 'Reste' zu verkaufen.
Letztes Jahr Bike-Discount und dieses Jahr Bikepalast.

Also außer eBay ist da wohl nichts zu machen


----------



## spirello (28. Dezember 2009)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> Na toll der Ösi hat mir eine mail geschrieben das er nur noch eine Rahmen in 16" hat .
> Super !!!!! Hat noch jemand eine Idee wo es noch so ein schnäpchen gibt ?
> SRX-Prinz



Dann probier's mal hier, vielleicht hast Du da noch Glück:
http://www.schlierseer-radhaus.de/rahmen_start.htm


----------



## SRX-Prinz (28. Dezember 2009)

Danke für denn Tip , kläre ich mal ab !


----------



## KONA_pepe (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab mir Suntour die auch mal angeguckt. Scheinen hier auch durchweg positive Erfahrungen zu stehen. Zudem ne Absenkung die wohl auch funktioniert.

Die RS Relevation race in 150mm ist auch ne schicke Gabel. Knapp 1700g für um die 360


----------



## jan84 (28. Dezember 2009)

Hatte die Durolux im Sommer bei ner Freundin im Rad verbaut, Verarbeitung und paar Meter Rollen hinterließen einen guten Eindruck (vorallem Steifigkeit und Ansprechen). Die Dämpfung ist irgendwie nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, aber da geht wenn bisschen Zeit & Bastellaune da ist auch noch was. 
Absenkung funktioniert schnell und problemlos, nur bei extrem leichten Fahrern (würde schätzen unter 55kg) kann man nicht ganz so weit absenken, zumindest hats bei der Durolux aussm sommer nicht sauber funktioniert. 

Revelation wäre mir zu schlabberig, damit würd das Fritzz zusehr in den Bereich tendieren wofür ich mein Hardtail nutze...

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spirello (28. Dezember 2009)

KONA_pepe schrieb:


> Die RS Relevation race in 150mm ist auch ne schicke Gabel. Knapp 1700g für um die 360



Von der Revelation am Fritzz würde ich die Finger lassen. Wenn Du es artgerecht bewegen willst, fehlt ihr definitiv die Steifigkeit. Da ist dann das  Gewicht auch kein Argument mehr. Dann lieber die Lyrik oder wenn's billiger sein soll, die Domain oder eben die Durolux.


----------



## KONA_pepe (28. Dezember 2009)

Ne Domain 318 hab ich noch rumliegen, die ist aber deutlich zu schwer. Schade, dass die Durolux nur ne einstellbare Zugstufe hat. Vom Gewicht her ist sie mit der Lyrik gleich auf, aber deutlich billiger und den Berichten nach nicht schlechter.

Die Relevation scheint wohl von den Abmaßen her schon garnicht zu passen, habe ich grad gesehen. Vom FW und den 32er Standrohren her wäre mir das egal. Meine alte Dorado hatte auch nur 32mm


----------



## SRX-Prinz (28. Dezember 2009)

@ 


 

Registriert seit: Sep 2008
Ort: Chemnitz
Bike: Cube AMS 125 XT


Fotos 









*AW: Cube fritzz 2009* 
Zitat:
Zitat von *SRX-Prinz* 

 
_Na toll der Ösi hat mir eine mail geschrieben das er nur noch eine Rahmen in 16" hat .
Super !!!!! Hat noch jemand eine Idee wo es noch so ein schnäpchen gibt ?
SRX-Prinz_

Dann probier's mal hier, vielleicht hast Du da noch Glück:
http://www.schlierseer-radhaus.de/rahmen_start.htm 





 
spirello


Das war ja mal ein Super Tip . Der Händler ist nett und hat den Rahmen schon zur Post gebracht !!!!! Preis 579 in Top Zustand wie er sagt . Nochmals vielen Dank .
Ich will mir auf jeden Fall eine Fox holen die Kombi bin ich bei Cube schon 2 Stunden Probegefahren , neu oder eine gut erhaltene gebrauchte . Bei den Laufrädern gibt es ja nicht so viel Auswahl oder habe ich sie nicht gesehen ? So ein Paar Hope sind einfach unschlagbar . Der Rest ergibt sich .


----------



## spirello (28. Dezember 2009)

Da warn ich Dich schon mal vor, daß die Gabel teurer wird, als der Rahmen  Gute gebrauchte Fox 36 gehen im Moment ziemlich gut und neue 2009er sind langsam rar. Bei Ebay ist gerade eine weiße Talas drin, da kannst Du mal sehen, wo Du preislich landest. Ich wünsch Dir trotzdem viel Glück.

Für den Laufradsatz schau mal bei CRC. Den Preis für eine Kombi Hope Hoops Pro 2 mit ZTR Flow find ich nicht schlecht.


----------



## jan84 (29. Dezember 2009)

Bin ich nurmal gespannt wie lang CRC / Hope zum liefern ebendieser brauch...

grüße,
J


----------



## pillepalle127 (29. Dezember 2009)

spirello schrieb:


> Dann probier's mal hier, vielleicht hast Du da noch Glück:
> http://www.schlierseer-radhaus.de/rahmen_start.htm



Auch von mir vielen Dank!


----------



## SRX-Prinz (30. Dezember 2009)

Der Rahmen war pünklich zum Frühstück da !!!
Der sieht einfach Traumhaft aus und ist Augenscheinlich ohne jegliche Kratzer oder Mängel , also sehr zu empfehlen !!!


----------



## tommy-cologne (3. Januar 2010)

hallo srx prinz, hat der nur den white and cocca da oder auch in schwarz? welche größen?


----------



## jan84 (4. Januar 2010)

Wie wärs wenn du anrufst ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christian2bon2b (7. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wie kann es eigentlich sein, daß bikepalast oder das Radhaus am Schliersee die Cube Rahmen derart günstig verkaufen? Alleine der Fox RP23 kostet ja schon ca. 400-500 Euro!

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## jan84 (7. Januar 2010)

Ich vermute bei den Preisen, die z.B. zuletzt bei Bikepalast waren (Fritzz für 479) geht es langsam wirklich in Kistenschieberei über, sprich viel Gewinn ist da nichtmehr (evtl. gibt Cube zum Ende des Modelljahres auch die alten Modell vergünstigt an einige Händler). Ein Minusgeschäft wird wohl keiner der beteiligten machen. 
Was das im Umkehrschluss für die UVPs bedeutet bleibt der persöhnlichen Phantasie überlassen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## rsu (8. Januar 2010)

christian2bon2b schrieb:


> Alleine der Fox RP23 kostet ja schon ca. 400-500 Euro!



Sicher nicht für die Hersteller sondern nur für den "doofen" Endverbraucher. Der RP23 ist im www teils aber auch für deutlich weniger zu haben.


----------



## ChosenNine (8. Januar 2010)

So endlich bin ich auch im Besitz eines Fritzz `09 (auch wenn das Jahr 09 schon vorbei ist )
Mir ist aber aufgefallen, das nur die 27er equalizer verbaut sind, und nicht wie angegeben 29er, habe allerdings auch nur Bilder mit 27er gefunden. Hat denn überhaupt jemand 29er dran? Gibt es große Unterschiede zwischen den beiden?


----------



## KONA_pepe (8. Januar 2010)

So viel ich weiß, sind da so oder so die 27er verbaut. Der Unterschied liegt einfach in den Abmaßen der Felge und dadurch eben auch im Einsatzbereich. KLICK


----------



## ChosenNine (8. Januar 2010)

Allgemein wären mir die 29er lieber, werd da wohl mal anrufen müssen! Die Diskussion gabs ja weiter vorne schon mal....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommy-cologne (8. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen...so, habe gerade mit radhaus schlierseer tele. ... könnten mir noch nen Rahmen liefern....allerdings bin ich tiotal unentschlossen....wegen der Größe.... habe jetzt eines in 20 Zoll...will evtl eher Richtung Downhill, und habe nur noch ca 5cm platz im zum Oberrohr. Meine Daten sind: 182cm,90cm Scrittlänge, 62 cm Torsolänge und 67 cm Armlänge. Wenn ich das auf der Canyonseite eingebe, sagt PPS Sytem von denen auch Größe L beim Tourque. Müsste wenn ich die Maße so vergleiche auch so 20 Zoll beim Fritzz sein. Bin total verunsichert, mir kommt das 20 Zoll sehr groß vor. Jemand aus Köln oder Umgebung hier der vielleicht ein 18 zoll hat?Finde auch kein Geschäft hier in der Umgebung wo ich mal gucken könnte. LG Thomas


----------



## wurzelhoppser (8. Januar 2010)

tommy-cologne schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen...so, habe gerade mit radhaus schlierseer tele. ... könnten mir noch nen Rahmen liefern....allerdings bin ich tiotal unentschlossen....wegen der Größe.... habe jetzt eines in 20 Zoll...will evtl eher Richtung Downhill, und habe nur noch ca 5cm platz im zum Oberrohr. Meine Daten sind: 182cm,90cm Scrittlänge, 62 cm Torsolänge und 67 cm Armlänge. Wenn ich das auf der Canyonseite eingebe, sagt PPS Sytem von denen auch Größe L beim Tourque. Müsste wenn ich die Maße so vergleiche auch so 20 Zoll beim Fritzz sein. Bin total verunsichert, mir kommt das 20 Zoll sehr groß vor. Jemand aus Köln oder Umgebung hier der vielleicht ein 18 zoll hat?Finde auch kein Geschäft hier in der Umgebung wo ich mal gucken könnte. LG Thomas




Schau doch mal bei H -S Bikediscount in Bonn nach ,mein Kumpel hat sich dort letze Woche ein Fritz 2009 Gekauft. Da kannste auch Probe fahren.

Artikelnummer: CU-957200 Finanzierung ab 48,00  im Monat. eff. Jahreszins: 8,9% 
Anzahl:    Stück 

Rahmengröße 

Zu diesem Artikel empfehlen wir: 


Bike Box -
Spezialkarton  


Suspension Pumpe
Blow Up II mit
Man...  


Crusher Front  


Evo Distressed
Helm rot  


Ersatzbremsbeläg
e Oro
Sintermetall  


Muddy Board
Carbon
Schutzblech für ...  


CUBE FRITZZ - Der König ist tot. Es lebe der König.
Wie Phoenix aus der Asche erhebt sich unser FRITZZ in neuem Gewand und mit neuer Dual Trail Control Technik und verspricht extrem viel Fahrspaß. Schnelle Richtungswechsel und zügiges Bergabfahren sind mit dem FRITZZ ebenso hervorragend zu meistern wie steile Kletterpassagen. Dank Dual Trail Control mit einem Federweg von 160 mm bleibt das im Advanced Hydroforming Verfahren gefertigte Fahrwerk auch bei ruppigstem Terrain souverän und kontrolliert.


Das überragend funktionierende Dual Trail Control-Fahrwerk des Fritzz begeistert. Der Hinterbau bleibt auch bei geöffneter Plattform nahezu wippfrei und spricht selbst bei gröbsten Terrain sahneweich an. Das perfekte Handling sorgt dabei für maximalen Fahrspaß und beste Performance. Eine komfortable Sitzposition und der jederzeit vollaktive Federweg von 160mm machen das Fritz zum perfekten Begleiter im All Mountain- Freeride Terrain.

Sie haben Fragen bezüglich Verfügbarkeit und Lieferzeiten? Wir beraten Sie gerne telefonisch unter 02225-8888-222.

Sie haben allgemeine Fragen zur Technik oder zum Versand? Die Antworten finden Sie hier. 


Modelljahr: 2009

Ausstattung:
 Rahmen HPA 7005 Hydroform DTC, 4-fach konifiziert 
 Gabel Rock Shox Lyrik 2Step Air, Maxle 
 Federelement Fox RP23 
 Federweg Gabel: 115-160 mm; Hinterbau: 160 mm 
Bremsen Formula Oro K18 200/180mm 
 Kurbel Shimano XT FC-M770 
 Tretlager/Innenlager Shimano XT Hollowtech II 
 Schalthebel Shimano SLX SL-M660 Rapidfire 
 Schaltwerk Shimano XT RD-M772 Shadow 
 Umwerfer Shimano XT FD-M770 
 Kassette Shimano HG50 9-Fach 11-32 
 Kette Shimano HG53 
 Naben Sunringle Flea 20mm/X12mm 
 Speichen DT Swiss Competition schwarz 
 Felge Sun Equalizer 29 
Reifen Schwalbe Fat Albert Front/Rear faltbar Snake Skin 2,4" 
 Vorbau Syntace Superforce 
 Lenker Syntace Vector DH 
 Sattelstütze Syntace P6 Aluminium 34,9mm 
 Steuersatz FSA Orbit semiintegriert 
Griffe Syntace Moto 
Sattel Fizik Gobi XM 
 Gewicht Komplettrad ab 13,75kg 
 Farbe Black anodized 
Vieleicht hilfts dir weiter.


----------



## tommy-cologne (8. Januar 2010)

...hab meines ja da her....die haben das nur online....nicht im shop leider...welche größe hat er sich bei welcher körpergröße gekauft???


----------



## jan84 (8. Januar 2010)

Hab 20" bei 186cm und 92cm Schritt. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## wildermarkus (10. Januar 2010)

Welchen Gabelschaftdurchmesser braucht man für das Fritzz?


----------



## EagleEye (10. Januar 2010)

11/8" ist verbaut, es müsste eigentlich auch ein 1.5" gehen aber nimm lieber den dünneren


----------



## tommy-cologne (10. Januar 2010)

Also Steuersatz für Kompletträder ist konisch...1.5 1 1.8......


----------



## spirello (10. Januar 2010)

tommy-cologne schrieb:


> Also Steuersatz für Kompletträder ist konisch...1.5 1 1.8......



Sorry, das würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt unterschreiben. 

Als Steuersatz in 2009 und 2010 ist der "FSA Orbit Z 1.5R semi-Integrated" verbaut (Quelle www.cube-bikes.de). Daten dazu:

Orbit Z 1.5 Steuersatz; 1.5"/1-1/8" Steuerrohre; 36º/45º Schrägkugellager; Geschmiedete Aluminiumlagerschalen; Reduktionssteuersatz von1.5" auf 1 1/8" Einbauhöhe: 40,2 Gewicht: 189g. 

Das ist ein reiner Reduktionssteuersatz, da ist nichts konisch.


----------



## EagleEye (10. Januar 2010)

der Steuersatz ist NICHT konisch


----------



## Flugrost (10. Januar 2010)

Das nennt sich "tapered".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (10. Januar 2010)

egal er ist es trotzdem nicht 
Neben an steht ein Fritzz


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (10. Januar 2010)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> Welchen Gabelschaftdurchmesser braucht man für das Fritzz?



Es ist ein durchgehend 1.5" Steuerrohr verbaut, kein Tapered. 
Du kannst eigentlich alle Gabel fahren, egal in welcher Ausführung.

MMN


----------



## spirello (10. Januar 2010)

kinschman schrieb:


> Wenn Du ne tapered Gabel fahren willst, brauchste für unten nen 1.5er Steuersatz mit außenliegen Lagerschalen, für oben (1-1/8) kann man jedoch die vollintegrierten Lagerschalen nehmen.
> Viel Spaß beim bauen !!



Prinzipiell kannst Du durch das 1.5'' Steuerrohr alle Gabelschäfte fahren, also auch konische Gabelschäfte. 
Der Beitrag von tommy-cologne bezog sich aber auf Komplettbikes, da ist der FSA Orbit Z 1.5 semi-integriert verbaut.


----------



## wildermarkus (10. Januar 2010)

Danke an alle


----------



## jan84 (12. Januar 2010)

Ein Trauerspiel mit diversen Versendern... immer fehlen irgendwelche Kleinteile für die Lieferung... das Leben ist und bleibt ein Friedhof voller begrabener Hoffnungen . Der Alu-Klump in der Ecke langweilt sich schon langsam . 

*edit*:
Falls jemand Bremsenmäßig mit der alten Louise (bis 2006) fürs Fritzz sympathisiert, die gibts im mom bei eBay für 44 Euro (Vorderbremse mit 90° Abgang, inkl 210er oder 180er Scheibe, Beläge und Adapter für 6" Postmount, Neu vom Händler). 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## SRX-Prinz (13. Januar 2010)

bin gerade auf der suche nach einer Gabel . Das ist ja der Wahnsinn was die kosten .
In frage kommen 

- Marccochi 55 ata 2009    - wg. Preis 
- Rock shox Lyrik  160 o. 170 ?? , air/coil      - vernünftig
- Fox RC 36 Talas    - Traum 

Die Preise steigen von oben nach unten .
Was habt ihr verbaut oder was ist in Plannung ?
Bei einer gebrauchten wie lang muß der Schaft sein ?
Hat noch jemand was im Keller ?

SRX-Prinz


----------



## jan84 (13. Januar 2010)

Hab aus Neugierde / Geiz zur Durolux gegriffen. Sollte erst ne Lyrik werden. Man muss sich hier übers normale (an Knöpfen drehen) hinaus mit der Dämpfung auseinandersetzen für ein gescheites Setup. Hängt aber gerade noch an den Laufrädern bevor ich ausführliches dazu sagen kann. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## jason_wurzel (14. Januar 2010)

@SRX-Prinz: das selbe dachte ich mir auch. Wenn du ein bisschen Zeit und Gedult hast kannst du aber auch richtig gute SchnÃ¤ppchen machen. Man muss nur lang genug Ebay und den Bikemarkt beobachten. 
Ich hab z.B. auf ne Absenkfunktion verzichtet (das erledigt der Spanngurt fÃ¼r mich + ein Teil weniger was kaputt gehen kann) und mir ne Marzocchi 66 rcv fÃ¼r 230â¬ auf Ebay geschossen (wohlgemerkt neu und vom HÃ¤ndler). Im Bikemarkt gibts aber auch immer mal wieder sehr gut gepflegte, gebrauchte Gabeln, da wÃ¼rd ich auf jeden Fall auch die Augen offen halten. 
Durolux hatte ich mir ne zeitlang auf Ã¼berlegt, ist sicher viel besser als ihr Ruf. WÃ¤rs keine 66 geworden hÃ¤tte ich die genommen. Einfach aufgebaut, preiswert, netter Support...

GruÃ,
Michi


----------



## SRX-Prinz (14. Januar 2010)

@jason_wurzel : Eine 66 RCV habe ich im Ghost , die hat doch 180mm !
                       Bin gespannt was du sagst ich hatte schon an eine
                       Lyrik mit 170mm gedacht aber 180mm also 20 mehr 
                       wie Original ob das mit der geo noch hinhaut ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jason_wurzel (14. Januar 2010)

Jo, ich denke das wird hinhauen, Bike wird natürlich träger im Handling, aber ich bin einfach danach gegangen, was ich für Trails vor der Haustür habe bzw. am liebsten am Feierabend fahre. Und das sind größtenteils S2 mit steigender Tendenz zu S3. 
Bin natürlich das Fritzz vor der Kaufentscheidung probegefahren (mit der Fox36 drin), aber da eben noch ein bisschen flacheren Lenkwinkel/mehr Reserven an der Front, dann ists perfekt für mich. Sprachs und kaufte sich die 66 ;-). Probegefahren wird erst im März oder so, dann kann ich ja nochmal berichten.

Gruß, 
Michi

P.S.: Ich hab übrigens den 2008er Rahmen, war trotzdem mal so frei, hier zu posten ;-)


----------



## rsu (14. Januar 2010)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> Bei einer gebrauchten wie lang muß der Schaft sein ?



Steuerrohrlänge Deines Rahmens
+ Bauhöhe Deines Steuersatzes
+ Mindesteinstecktiefe des Gabelschafts bei Deinem Vorbau (siehe Herstellerangabe)

Lieber ein paar cm in Reserve einplanen dann kannst Du auch mit Spacern noch je nach Vorliebe Änderungen vornehmen.


----------



## jan84 (14. Januar 2010)

Es muss mit 180 nicht zwangsweise nennenswert träger werden (vom Gewicht der 180er mal abgesehen). Der Offset der Achsaufnahme zur Steuerrohrachse spielt da ja auch nochmal rein, genauso wie die Bauhöhe des Steuersatzes unten. Hatte zumindest kurz auch mal über die Totem nachgedacht. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## spirello (16. Januar 2010)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> Bei einer gebrauchten wie lang muß der Schaft sein ?



Ich hab mal nachgemessen und gerechnet, hier die notwendigen Schaftlängen für "gebrauchte" Gabeln:

Höhe Steuersatz FSA Orbit 1.5 mit kegelförmige Kappe: 25mm
Höhe Steuersatz FSA Orbit 1.5 ohne kegelförmige Kappe: 11mm

Wenn es knapp wird, kann man die kegelförmige Kappe beim Steuersatz weglassen, dann baut er nur 11mm hoch, ansonsten sind es 25mm. Serienmäßig wird bei Cube die Kappe mit verbaut.

Mindesteinstecktiefe Vorbau Syntace Superforce: 28mm

Länge Steuerrohr 16'': 120mm
Länge Steuerrohr 18'': 130mm
Länge Steuerrohr 20'': 140mm

So jetzt die Formel Höhe Steuersatz + Länge Steuerrohr + Mindesteinstecktiefe = Schaftlänge

Also beispielsweise Steuersatz mit Kappe 25mm + Mindesteinstecktiefe 28mm = 53mm 

53mm + Steuerrohr 16'' 120mm = Mindestschaftlänge 173mm (ohne Kappe Steuersatz 159mm)
53mm + Steuerrohr 18'' 130mm = Mindestschaftlänge 183mm (ohne Kappe Steuersatz 169mm)
53mm + Steuerrohr 20'' 140mm = Mindestschaftlänge 193mm (ohne Kappe Steuersatz 179mm)

Dazu kommen jetzt noch die Spacer, aber das muß jeder selbst entscheiden, wie viel er verbauen will.


----------



## Biker-Olli (17. Januar 2010)

Servus zusammen,

KETTENFÜHRUNG am 09er Fritzz!

Auch wenn das Thema nicht gerade aktuell ist, ich habe den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, aber ich konnte keine Anwort darauf finden! Sicherlich hat jemand den Plan und schreibt ein oder zwei Zeilen dazu! 

Passt hier evtl. die E13 oder gibt es auch andere Möglichkeiten? 

Kurze Anwort wäre echt klasse!  

Grüssla in die Runde


----------



## SRX-Prinz (18. Januar 2010)

@spirello  : Vielen Dank für die Info und die Arbeit die du dir gemacht hast !

Ich habe mich für eien Rock Shox Lyrik Coil 170mm entschieden und Bremsen Avid Elexir CR  eine Fox ist einfach zu teuer .
Rest sehen wir noch .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (18. Januar 2010)

Biker-Olli schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> KETTENFÜHRUNG am 09er Fritzz!
> 
> Grüssla in die Runde



Also ich bin auch grad am Aufbau eines Fritzz. Und habe den Hinweis auf die Kettenführung von 77Designz bekommen. Ich find sie extrem schick und sie soll auch gut funktionieren. Preislich nicht gerade die günstigste aber naja.

Was fahrt ihr denn für Vorbau Lenker Kombinationen?

Gruß
Robert


----------



## EagleEye (18. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mehr oder weniger die original Kombi noch dran, Syntace Superforce 45mm + Vector DH 7075
Die 77Designz könnte klappen, weil du brauchst eine mit Innenlagermontage.


----------



## Biker-Olli (18. Januar 2010)

@ XC01 Biker

Hy, das ist echt ein schickes Teilchen! Wie du selber gesagt hast, nicht gerade ein "Schnäppchen", werde es mir trotzdem mal näher ansehen! Danke erstmal... mal sehen, vielleicht kommen auch noch andere Vorschläge!


----------



## undetaker (18. Januar 2010)

Moin,

was ist denn mit e13 oder NC17?

http://www.e13components.com/product_dss.html

http://www.nc-17.de/de/produkte/tensioner/downhill-tensioner/

Gruß Legi


----------



## Mircwidu (18. Januar 2010)

naja bei der NC-17 gefällt mir die Führungsrolle nicht so und Preislich ist sie nicht so viel günstiger das es sich lohnt.

Anders bei der DSS die schaut schon interesanter aus. Hat damit schon jemand erfahrung gemacht?

Gruß


----------



## rSkull (24. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 
vieleicht könnt ihr mir bei meiner entscheidung helfen. 
Hab ein Fritzz angeboten bekommen Model 09 und ein Scott Ransom 30 auch Model 09. Beide für den gleichen Preis. 
Das einsatzgebiet wird hartes Gelände sein, 2m sprünge sollte es wegstecken können. Will gerne richtiges Enduro fahren, und es sollte Tourentauglich sein. Wie sind die Downhill eigenschaften vom Fritzz? Welches ist Technisch gesehen besser? Ich selber bring 100kg auf die Wage und bin 197cm groß. Also es hat schon etwas zu tragen. 

Gruß


----------



## Harry_I (25. Januar 2010)

rSkull schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> vieleicht könnt ihr mir bei meiner entscheidung helfen.
> Hab ein Fritzz angeboten bekommen Model 09 und ein Scott Ransom 30 auch Model 09. Beide für den gleichen Preis.
> Das einsatzgebiet wird hartes Gelände sein, 2m sprünge sollte es wegstecken können. Will gerne richtiges Enduro fahren, und es sollte Tourentauglich sein. Wie sind die Downhill eigenschaften vom Fritzz? Welches ist Technisch gesehen besser? Ich selber bring 100kg auf die Wage und bin 197cm groß. Also es hat schon etwas zu tragen.
> ...


welches Fritzz? Wenn es die Ausstattung "the one" ist, dann hasst Du beim Fritzz einen eindeutigen Preisvorteil und natürlich bessere Ausstattung wie beim Scott (Listenpreis 2999,- zu 2600,-)

Das Fritzz K18 hätte gleichen Listenpreis (2599,-)

Habe ebenfalls Deine Maße (Gewicht u. Größe) und suche eine Enduro die etwas aushält. Das Randsom gefällt mir von der Optik nicht so sehr.
Wenn die Sattelstütze im Sattelrohr unten rausschaut, dann sieht dies immer so nach Baumarkt-Fahrrad aus. 

Beim Fritzz ist der Dämpfer direkt im Spritzbereich. Da gibt es aber so ein Schutzblech. Ich hätte lieber den Dämpfer oben in Verlängerung der Sitzstrebe so wie beim 2010er Spezcialized Enduro.

Kauf Dir doch das Fritzz und berichte, ob es Dein Gewicht und Deine Beanspruchung ausgehalten hat! Dann kann ich das 2010er Modell ins Auge fassen (wenn es Anfang 2011 im Preis gesenkt wurde)

Harry


----------



## rSkull (25. Januar 2010)

Ist en K18, wobei liegen die Unterschiede zwischen The one und K18?


----------



## slawo (25. Januar 2010)

Wie der Name schon sagt, liegt der Unterschied in der Verbauten Bremse.
Das K18 hat die Fromula Oro K18 und das The One hat die The One 
Weitere Unterschiede sind z.B. die Kubel, Sattelstütze, Lenker, Shifter, Kasette usw.
Kurz gesagt das The One ist besser ausgestattet und leichter ---> teuer

Mir gefällt das Ransom übrigens optisch auch überhaupt nicht. Sieht irgendwie klobig aus. Aber Geschmäcker sind ja bekannterweise unterschiedlich.  
Was die Fahrleistungen betrifft soll ja das Ransom ein sehr gutes Bike sein und ich denke dass es deinen Ansprüchen genügen wird. Beim Fritzz sieht es aber genauso aus 
Am besten probefahren und dann siehst du auf welchen du dich wohler fühlst....


----------



## SRX-Prinz (25. Januar 2010)

Die ersten Pakete sind da   

- Syntace Steckachse ( bei syntace direkt  31,50 )
- Rock Shox Lyrik 170mm coil 1.5
- Avid Elexir CR 203/203
jetzt fehlt noch 
- Sun Single track / Hope - Go Cycles Nuggets ( Speichen schwarz)
- Kind Shock I900 mit Adapter
- Sram X9
- Schwalbe Fat Albert
- Vorbau Straitline
- Lenker ?
- Pedale Straitline
Aufbau erfolgt nächste Woche .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (25. Januar 2010)

Welcher Vorbau von Strailine wird es denn bei dir?
Bin auch noch auf der Suche nach einem passenden.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## SRX-Prinz (25. Januar 2010)

@XC01_Biker: Vorbau wird der *SPLIT STEERER CLAMP* 50mm in schwarz .


----------



## jan84 (27. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte eben auch eine orange Karte im Briefkasten, morgen ist der Bock dann komplett . *Vorfreude*.

Mal die Teileliste, die gelben Gewichtsangaben sind noch Herstellerangaben, der Rest selbst gewogen. Bei den grauen ändert sich noch was (kürzen etc):





Kurbel und Lenker wandern zeitnah wieder ans Hardtail, da brauch ich also nochwas anderes. Bei den Reifen werd ich mich wenns wärmer wird auch mal an tubeless probieren, bietet sich mit den Flow ja an . Vorher mal noch ein paar andere Reifen durchtesten. Low Budget wo es sinnig war stand im Vordergrund, mit dem Ergebnis bin ich auffm Papier zufrieden. Das einzige Teil wo ich noch nicht wirklich 100%ig weiss wo ich dran bin ist die Gabel, da bin ich gespannt. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## cubelix (27. Januar 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit Kettenführungen und kann denn ein oder anderen Tip geben.
Ich habe heut versucht eine Sharman Kettenführung zu montieren 
sieht aber danach aus als ob die Kette auf dem kleinen Blatt Vorn und hinten Groß an der Kefü schleift.  

Gruß


----------



## Master | Torben (28. Januar 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


>



Hast du deinen Syntace SuperSpin nachgewogen? Meiner wiegt 132 Gramm (komplett) wäre also ein ordentlicher Unterschied.


----------



## Mircwidu (28. Januar 2010)

cubelix schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde
> 
> Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit Kettenführungen und kann denn ein oder anderen Tip geben.
> Ich habe heut versucht eine Sharman Kettenführung zu montieren
> ...



es ist halt die Frage was du Investieren möchtest. Ich hatte die Frage schon mal ein paar seiten früher gestellt. Aber so richtig beantworten konnte das niemand.

Mir wurde mal die von 77Desingz empfohlen. Die werde ich warschenlich auch an meinem verbauen, da sie kaum teuerer wie die gute NC17 oder E13 ist. Aber mal schauen.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## cubelix (28. Januar 2010)

Also hatte heute meinen Basteltag  
Die Sherman Enduro kann mann sich schon passend machen  
Es gibt 2 Stellen wo man nacharbeiten muß:

1) Am oberen Teil der KeFü die an die Schwinge zeigt sollte man etwas       abfeilen da sie sonst leicht ansteht.

2) Da das Material etwas zu dick ist und nur an dem Tretlagerbereich 
    auf die 2.5mm (Spacerdicke) runtergefräst ist.
    Schleifen die Schrauben vom 22 Ritzel  aber sehr minimal.

Also mit Flex und Dremel nachgeholfen und die Stellen anschliesend wieder
Nachlackiert 

Test:
Wahr überrascht das sich wirklich alle 3 Blätter  mit der KeFü gut Schalten und fahren lassen.
Woran man sich erst noch gewöhnen muß ist der Sound wenn die Kette über die Rolle läuft. 
EinTrailpraxistest  verzögert sich wegen den Schneeverhältnissen.

Fazit:
Wer eine 3 Fach schaltbare Kettenführung sucht könnte mit der Sherman eine finden zum recht günstigen Preis.

Werde noch ein paar Bilder nachreichen.


----------



## Master | Torben (28. Januar 2010)

Shaman Racing heißt die Firma


----------



## jan84 (28. Januar 2010)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Hast du deinen Syntace SuperSpin nachgewogen? Meiner wiegt 132 Gramm (komplett) wäre also ein ordentlicher Unterschied.



Dann ist da imho irgendwas ziemlich faul. Meiner hat exakt 99g, heute gewogen. 
Ist aber ziemlich störrisch gewesen, das übliche Reinziehen mit Gewindestange wie ichs sonst immer mache hat heute nicht auf Anhieb funktioniert, muss ich mich morgen nochmal in Ruhe dran geben.  

Laufräder sind sogar 12g leichter als erwartet . Die Flow Felgen machen im Vergleich zu den 5.1er DTs aber schon nen besseren Eindruck. Reifen sitzt auf Anhieb sauer und dieses Yellow-Tape (Felgenband um die Flow tubeless zu fahren) ist sau leicht und sehr gut zu montieren, pack ich glaubich in Zukunft auch in nicht-notube-Felgen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (28. Januar 2010)

kauf dir den Cyclus Steuersatzeinpresser - kostet 35 Euro und ist ein sehr gutes Werkzeug 

Ich muss dann erstmal ein ernstes Wort mit meinem SuperSpin reden


----------



## jan84 (28. Januar 2010)

Hätte Hibike den Cyclus da gehabt hätte ich den eben noch mitgenommen, so ist morgen nochmal etwas geduld angesagt .


----------



## rSkull (28. Januar 2010)

Bin jetzt auch stolzer besitzer eines K18 Fritzz 09! 
Wollt mich nun im net über das richtige Einstellen der Dämpfer informieren. Dabei stoße dann auf Berichte, die nur schlechtes über den Lyric 2 Step schreiben. Die Stufensenkung würde so schnell kaputt gehen. Habs bei meinem noch nicht ausprobiert ob sie funktioniert, werds morgen machen. Ist das Problem größenteils ab Model 09 behoben? 

Gruß


----------



## cubelix (29. Januar 2010)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Shaman Racing heißt die Firma



Oh Juuup hast recht.


----------



## steffstaff (29. Januar 2010)

@cubelix:
Hallo. Ich hab auf 2-fach mit 22er, 36-er und Bashguard umgebaut.
Bei mir hat die Ketteführung von NC-17 (Stinger) auch geschliffen. Allerdings die Kette am Alublech bei vorne Kleinstes und hinten Größtes. Ist das bei dir jetzt weg? Kann das sein, daß die eher für Truvativ und so ausgelegt sind? Bei meiner XT schleift´s auf alle Fälle.
Ich hab mir dann ein Aluteil mit 2,5mm anstatt der 3,0mm gefräst, um die Kettenlinie nicht zu verändern. Ist ja bei Shaman nicht notwendig. Das hab ich dann kurz unterm Tretlager zwei mal in die verschiedenen Richtungen gebogen. Mit einem Abstand von ca. 1cm. Dadurch hatte ich einen Versatz von ca. 2mm. Sieht also untertrieben wie ein "Z" aus.
Jetzt schleift nichts mehr. Allerdings könnte die Rolle noch ein wenig nach aussen wandern. Vielleicht leg ich noch eine Beilagscheibe unter. Vorne im größten und hinten im kleinsten läuft die Kette nicht 100%ig gerade.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## bs99 (29. Januar 2010)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> ...
> - Syntace Steckachse ( bei syntace direkt  31,50 )
> ...



ist das diese hier:
http://syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=9&pk=1741 135+ ?!?!

müsste dann ja auch beim Stereo 09 passen...

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (29. Januar 2010)

ja die passt habe ich mir auch bestellt.


----------



## cubelix (29. Januar 2010)

steffstaff schrieb:


> @cubelix:
> 
> Hallo. Ich hab auf 2-fach mit 22er, 36-er und Bashguard umgebaut.
> Bei mir hat die Ketteführung von NC-17 (Stinger) auch geschliffen. Allerdings die Kette am Alublech bei vorne Kleinstes und hinten Größtes. Ist das bei dir jetzt weg? Kann das sein, daß die eher für Truvativ und so ausgelegt sind? Bei meiner XT schleift´s auf alle Fälle.
> ...



@ Steffan

Da die Stinger und die Sharman Kefü eigentlich Baugleich sind schleift die Kette auch ganz leicht auf der kleinesten Übersetzung das ganze Teil ist halt zu nah an der Kette das mit dem Abwinkeln habe ich mir auch schon 
überlegt.
Schleift die Stinger auch an den Befestigungsschrauben des 22 Ritzels?.

Gruß Karsten

Schlechte Nachricht die Sherman passt doch nicht habe heute nochmal versucht das Schleifen des 22 Blattes zu optimieren wenn mann mehr Platz für die Befestigungsschrauben ist das nächste Problem das kein Platz mehr für die Kette ist.


----------



## jan84 (29. Januar 2010)

hoch:




runter:




Gegenüber der Teileliste oben isses dann doch ein normaler Shifter fürn Umwerfer geworden, Zügekürzen etc. hat noch 60g gebracht => ~14,6kg wie abgebildet. Bin dann mal ne runde Biken .


grüße,
Jan


----------



## SRX-Prinz (29. Januar 2010)

@:bs99 Jawohl die X_12 habe ich bestellt , gefällt mir einfach besser als die von DT

@ Jan84 : schön geworden dein Fritzz , hoffe ich habe auch bald alle Teile in der Hand und kann mit dem Aufbau beginnen. Bin mal auf deinen Fahrbericht gespannt .

@all : Ich hätte die Gabel besser in 1 1/8" genommen da es den 1,5" semiitegriert nur von FSA gibt und das laut meinem Chef noch nicht mal beim Großhändler !?!
Ich wollte doch eine Acros in Weiß und jetzt gibt einen FSA mit offenem Käfig , bin gepannt wie lange der hält .


----------



## jan84 (29. Januar 2010)

Zu den Fahreigenschaften kann ich nochnicht allzuviel sagen, die Tour beschränkte sich auf 400Höhenmeter mit dem Bike auffm Rucksack hoch und das ganze wieder runter, wobei der Schnee leider nicht ganz so pulvrig wie erwartet war, was auch teilweise bei weniger als 20% Gefälle Treten nötig machte .





grüße,
Jan


----------



## steffstaff (30. Januar 2010)

@cubelix:
Also bei mir schleifen die Schrauben des 22ers nicht. Bei meinem Eigenbau und der NC-17 ist aber auch nicht die Versenkung für die Tretlagerbuchse vorhanden. Beträgt glaub ich nen halben Milimeter.
Hier mal ein Bild wie´s bei mir jetzt aussieht.





Gruß Stefan


----------



## Biker-Olli (30. Januar 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Zu den Fahreigenschaften kann ich nochnicht allzuviel sagen, die Tour beschränkte sich auf 400Höhenmeter mit dem Bike auffm Rucksack hoch und das ganze wieder runter, wobei der Schnee leider nicht ganz so pulvrig wie erwartet war, was auch teilweise bei weniger als 20% Gefälle Treten nötig machte .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...meine Verbeugung! 

Grüssla ein Schönwetterfahrer


----------



## cubelix (30. Januar 2010)

steffstaff schrieb:


> @cubelix:
> Also bei mir schleifen die Schrauben des 22ers nicht. Bei meinem Eigenbau und der NC-17 ist aber auch nicht die Versenkung für die Tretlagerbuchse vorhanden. Beträgt glaub ich nen halben Milimeter.
> Hier mal ein Bild wie´s bei mir jetzt aussieht.
> Anhang anzeigen 180794
> ...



Sieht sehr gut aus 
Werde es jetzt mit einer 2,5 mm Carbonführung versuchen das muß passen.


----------



## steffstaff (30. Januar 2010)

@cubelix: Danke  
Die Schrauben werden dir dann nicht mehr schleifen.
Aber das Problem mit der Kette hast du dann doch noch!?
Und Carbon kannst du ja nicht biegen.


----------



## jan84 (30. Januar 2010)

Biker-Olli schrieb:


> ...meine Verbeugung!
> 
> Grüssla ein Schönwetterfahrer



Is doch schönes Wetter, weiss garnicht was tu hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (31. Januar 2010)

Nochmal ich. Hab jetzt neben dem Schaltzug auch mal noch die Bremsleitung auf die Kettenstrebe verfrachtet, optisch ansprechend mMn.  





*edit*:
Und noch eine Frage zum Dämpfer? In welcher Stellung (Links oder Rechts in Fahrtrichtung) sollte das PP normalerweise aktiv sein? In der Anleitung zum Dämpfer ist das Ventil z.B. auch auf der anderen Seite abgebildet als es am Dämpfer selbst ist. Bei mir tut sich nämlich in keiner Stellung (Hebel l-r / 1-3 'Wählscheibe') irgendwas was sich auch nur in Ansätzen nach PP anfühlt. Beim Stereo war das ein deutlich Unterschied zwischen an/aus, gehe mal davon aus, dass das bei dem Dämpfer im Fritzz nicht anders sein sollte...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## rSkull (1. Februar 2010)

Bei meinem Fritzz ist es so, dass wenn du auf den Blauen hebel drauf schaust, er nach links stehen muss damit das PP an ist. Um es auszuschalten musst du es nach rechts stellen. Man merkt auch beim einschalten des PP einen Widerstand der fast bis zur ganzen Bewegung nach links vorhanden ist. Er rastet am oberen Punkt ein. Um es auszuschalten kannst du den Schalter quasi nur "berühren", und der Schalter springt von alleine nach rechts. Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen. Mit dem Blauen rad kannst du die Stärke einstellen. 1-3 (1 schwache unterdrückung, 3 starke unterdrückung). Nur verstellen wenn dsa PP eingeschaltet ist sonst hats keine Wirkung. Das Rädchen rausziehen und im Urzeigersinn drehen. 

Da nochmal die Anleitung:
http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/07/ger/d_mpfers/float_rp23.htm

Gruß


----------



## FRITZZ_RIDER (2. Februar 2010)

ich weis nicht ob es hier rein passt aber ich wüst net wo sonst...
hat jemand interesse an einem 09er fritzz-rahmen mit 08er "the one" parts? wenn ja einfach per pn melden

mfg falko


----------



## jan84 (2. Februar 2010)

rSkull schrieb:


> Bei meinem Fritzz ist es so, dass wenn du auf den Blauen hebel drauf schaust, er nach links stehen muss damit das PP an ist. Um es auszuschalten musst du es nach rechts stellen. Man merkt auch beim einschalten des PP einen Widerstand der fast bis zur ganzen Bewegung nach links vorhanden ist. Er rastet am oberen Punkt ein. Um es auszuschalten kannst du den Schalter quasi nur "berühren", und der Schalter springt von alleine nach rechts. Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen. Mit dem Blauen rad kannst du die Stärke einstellen. 1-3 (1 schwache unterdrückung, 3 starke unterdrückung). Nur verstellen wenn dsa PP eingeschaltet ist sonst hats keine Wirkung. Das Rädchen rausziehen und im Urzeigersinn drehen.
> 
> Da nochmal die Anleitung:
> http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/07/ger/d_mpfers/float_rp23.htm
> ...



Danke für die Antwort, über die Funktion war ich mir schon im klaren, mein Problem ist nur dass diese einfach nicht vorhanden ist . In der Anleitung ist das Ventil auf der, vom PP Hebel aus gesehen, rechten Seite eingezeichnet, am Dämpfer ist es links, deswegen war ich mir unsicher bzgl. der richtigen Hebelstellung. 

grüße,
jan


----------



## Marcel Neubert (4. Februar 2010)

Hey, also ich muss mich jetzt mal richtig über cube auslassen-habe seit dem ich mein 1 Fritzz besitzte(2007) schon 3 Garantiefälle gehabt!

- Garantieabwicklung unter 3Monate geht gar nix
- Montage in der Werkstatt ist grauenvoll
- bei Rahmentausch musste ich drauf zahlen!!!
- Laufrad überspannt und es hat die Ösen gezogen und 1 Schlag von 2cm    verursacht bei normalen Waldwegen
   Neurad einspeichen und Felge geht auf meine Kosten

_IM GROSSEN UND GANZEN FUNZT DAS RAD ABER PERFEKT, DESWEGEN BLEIB ICH DABEI!_​


----------



## Mircwidu (4. Februar 2010)

Hi Marcel,

ist das jetzt schon dein 20 Zoll rahmen?
Sehe auch das du eine neue Lenkzentrale hast.
Was ist das für ein Lenker und Vorbau?

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Marcel Neubert (4. Februar 2010)

Jab. ist der neue Rahmen! Aber Cube hat mir das laufrad versaut! Lenker ist der Alte aber vorbau ist von Spank!


----------



## FRITZZ_RIDER (4. Februar 2010)

haha...marcel... wilkommen im club.
mein alter fritzz rahmen is einmal gebrochen (an der bremasaufnahme) da haben se des teil nach 5 wochen ausgetauscht. nur einen monat später bricht er wieder, direkt an der schweisnaht (und ich fahr echt nix krasses ich lass mich max einen metr ruter was droppen und so angeht) und beim 2. bruch wollt ich natürlich nicht nochmal den 08er rahmen. dann haben se mir den neuen rahmen geschickt... in allen lagerschrauben kein loktidte drinn und der steuersatz war auch falsch zusammen gebaut. und dass nach 13 wochen warten...den ganzen sommer lang hatte ich kein bike, nur das all mountain von meim dad. aber jetz... der 09er rahmen is echt top, den hinterbau haben sie komplett überarbeitet.

alles in allem stimm ich dir zu...

...bei garantiefällen is der service mieserabel aber die räder fahren sich trozdem top 

aber ich hab mich leider in ein anderes rad verkuckt und deshalb will ich mich nun von meinem fritzz trennen 

cube fritzz  <  ibis mojo hd


MfG falko


----------



## Marcel Neubert (4. Februar 2010)

da legst dir aber auch ein feines kostspieliges gerät zu !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRITZZ_RIDER (4. Februar 2010)

ja is im moment nur n hirngespenst -.- 
die sch*** is ich muss ers mein fritzz verticken um des ibis zu bekommen^^


----------



## Marcel Neubert (4. Februar 2010)

09 modell solltest schnell vertickt bekomm!


----------



## FRITZZ_RIDER (4. Februar 2010)

ja vorallem mit den the one bremsen und der foxgabel is ja eigentlich nurs  das feinste drann aber bisher noch niemand -.-


----------



## Master | Torben (4. Februar 2010)

FRITZZ_RIDER schrieb:


> haha...marcel... wilkommen im club.
> mein alter fritzz rahmen is einmal gebrochen (an der bremasaufnahme) da haben se des teil nach 5 wochen ausgetauscht. nur einen monat später bricht er wieder, direkt an der schweisnaht (und ich fahr echt nix krasses ich lass mich max einen metr ruter was droppen und so angeht) und beim 2. bruch wollt ich natürlich nicht nochmal den 08er rahmen...



Hast du evtl. Bilder von deinem 2008er Fritzz nach dem Bruch/den Brüchen?

Ich nutze mein Fritzz auch mal für gröbere Einsätze... letztes Jahr im Bikepark Schladming hat es auch eine sehr gute Figur abgegeben - ein Kapitalschaden wie z.B. der Bruch der Sitzstrebe hätte also in so einem Fall herbe Folgen.


----------



## FRITZZ_RIDER (5. Februar 2010)

ja erste is in meiner gala


----------



## Master | Torben (5. Februar 2010)

UI... das schaut nich gut aus... ich hoffe mal mein Fritzz hält noch lange durch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRITZZ_RIDER (5. Februar 2010)

denk schon war damals beide male der 08er rahmen


----------



## Harry_I (5. Februar 2010)

FRITZZ_RIDER schrieb:


> ja erste is in meiner gala



Der 09er Rahmen ist Dir aber nicht gebrochen? (Antwort bereits gegeben)

Ich suche etwas stabileres als mein AMR:


 



Bei Deinem Rad sieht es auch so aus, wie wenn "Rückwärtsbremskräfte" aufgetreten sind:




Die eine Sitzstrebe wird dann entgegen der Bremskraft belastet.
Dies geschieht z.B. beim Hüpfen mit gezogener Hinterradbremse, beim abwechselnden Versetzen der Räder, beim Rückwärtsfahren und bremsen oder wenn man versucht trailmäßig auf dem Hinterrad zu hüpfen.

Fullys besser nur in "Fahrtrichtung" belasten! Oder kennt jemand ein Enduro was das Hüpfen auf dem Hinterrad ab kann?

Harry


----------



## FRITZZ_RIDER (5. Februar 2010)

ja das könnte n grund gewesen sein^^
deshalb hab ich mir nun auch noch n dirt zugelegt^^
wenn du was stabileres suchst ich verkauf mein fritzz ;D

mfg falko


----------



## Master | Torben (5. Februar 2010)

FRITZZ_RIDER schrieb:


> denk schon war damals beide male der 08er rahmen



Ja.... genau den 2008er Fritzz fahr ich ja


----------



## FRITZZ_RIDER (5. Februar 2010)

ups^^


----------



## WilliButz (7. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

eine Frage an die, die auch noch einen 2009er-Rahmen abbekommen haben:

Habt Ihr die Bresmaufnahme und das Tretlager planfräsen lassen? Sprich, Pulverbeschichtung runter? Meine sehen "ok" aus, aber ich bin mir, speziell bei der Bremse, nicht so recht sicher...

Bilder gibts dann wenns fertig ist.... 16"cacoa, 36 RC2, EX1750 

Viele Grüße
Willi


----------



## Marcel Neubert (7. Februar 2010)

mh.... bei Pulverbeschichtung würde ich mir es überlegen zumindest die Bremsaufnahme plan zu fräßen!
Klingt ja gut mit den ex1750- was legt man da

Hat jemand mal ein 20zoll an der Wage gehabt?


----------



## EagleEye (7. Februar 2010)

20" komplett wie es Cube baut wiegt 14.7


----------



## SRX-Prinz (7. Februar 2010)

Hi , da ich die möglichkeiten habe fräse ich alle Sitze nach , schon alleine wegen der Wärmeleitung .
Meine Laufräder und die Kindshock sind von Go Cycles wären jetzt auch da 
Goldene Sun Single track mit goldenen Hope pro 2 und schwarzen speichen incl. x-12 331 . 
Jetzt fehlt noch der Vorbau, Lenker und die Pedale dann mache ich Bilder .


----------



## Marcel Neubert (7. Februar 2010)

ich bin bei 16,8 liegt bestimmt an meiner Straffen bereifung! Rain King und 3mm Schläuche zwecks alp D'Huez!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (7. Februar 2010)

muss nicht sein, ich bin dank DH Schläuchen auf 15kg hoch, wobei die mit Fat Albert 2.4" gemessen ist, wie es aktuell mit Big Betty und Muddy Mary ist könnte ich eigentlich mal messen.


----------



## EagleEye (7. Februar 2010)

ok aktuell bin ich bei 15.5


----------



## Marcel Neubert (7. Februar 2010)

Muss mal wieder die Queen aufziehen und paar normale Schläche einwerfen, da müsst ich wieder 1kilo runter komm!Man will ja Bergab nicht bloß Chicken Way's fahren


----------



## jan84 (7. Februar 2010)

Bin beim 20" (siehe Seite vorher, Teileliste im Album) knapp unter 14,6, wobei der Lenker langfristig getauscht wird. 



> ich bin bei 16,8 liegt bestimmt an meiner Straffen bereifung! Rain King und 3mm Schläuche zwecks alp D'Huez!


Meinst nicht dass es ein bisschen früh ist die Reifen jetzt schon aufzuziehen ? Glaskugel bzgl. des Wetters ?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Eisbäcker (8. Februar 2010)

original Fritzz´09 K 18 in 20" genau 15 Kg

wie viel mm lässt sich bei euch die Sattelstütze beim 20" versenken?  
bei mir ist bei der Wippe, also bei 225mm schluss.
War da etwa die Reibahle zu kurz?


----------



## jan84 (8. Februar 2010)

Bei mir gehen 30cm ohne Gewalt ins Sattelrohr* rein. Scott Stütze.

grüße,
Jan

* ohne "ins Sattelrohr" wärs eh in irgendner Signatur gelandet diese Aussage


----------



## Mircwidu (8. Februar 2010)

Kann ja heut nachmittag mal meine neue Fizik Stütze im 18" Fritzz Rahmen anschauen.

aber meine eigentliche Frage.
Wie habt ihr eure Kettenlänge bzgl Hinterbaubewegung ermittelt?
Fahre 11-34 Ritzel mit 22/32 Kurbel, SRAM X9 medium und Kettenführung.
Würde die Kette gerne so kurz wie möglich und so lang wie nötig fahren.
habe in den Geo-Daten ne Kettenstrebenlänge von 430 gefunden. Kommt das hin?

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Marcel Neubert (8. Februar 2010)

Robert, musst Probieren! Hast doch bestimmt ne Kettenführung dran!oder?


----------



## Mircwidu (8. Februar 2010)

ja Kettenführung hab ich heut die 77Desingz bestellt.
Weißt ja von wem ich den Tip hab ;-)
naja laut diversen Rechnern komme ich bei 102 Kettengliedern raus.
Vielleicht gebe ich dann noch 1-2 zu und mal schauen.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel Neubert (8. Februar 2010)




----------



## MonsterJoe (9. Februar 2010)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde 

Ich bin schon länger auf der suche nach einem ordentlichen Bike fürs grobe und habe mich schon fast für ein fritzz K18, entschieden.
Nun stelle ich mir einige Fragen:
ich bin 1,74 klein und wiege gute 73kg  welche größe sollte der rahmen haben? habe hier gelesen, dass der 18" für fahrer zwischen 1,80 - .... optimal wäre. sollte ich zu einem 16" greifen?
zum anderen, was wäre zu emfehlen eventuell zu tauschen/verbessern? gibt es bekannte schwachstellen, die beim kauf berücksticktigt werden sollen? (bestimmte komponennten)

hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen 


mfg


----------



## Marcel Neubert (9. Februar 2010)

was hast für eine schrittlänge?


----------



## MonsterJoe (9. Februar 2010)

da ich in der schuel bin und nichts gescheites zum messen habe, kam ich auf ca. 84.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (9. Februar 2010)

18zoll oder hast kure arme


----------



## MonsterJoe (9. Februar 2010)

die nudelpackung sagt zu meiner armlänge 68cm ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel Neubert (9. Februar 2010)

soll es mehr tourenenduro oder freeride/Park werden!


----------



## MonsterJoe (9. Februar 2010)

park wird eher die seltenheit bleiben, da dieser nicht um die ecke ist. das will ich aber nicht ganz ausschließen.
somit wird das bike etwas mehr für touren und heimischte trails benutzt werden. 

mfg


----------



## Marcel Neubert (9. Februar 2010)

da würde ich doch eher zu 18zoll raten! Aber hole dir trotzdem andere Meinungen ein! Ich bin 1,87- schrittlänge von 88cm, fahre 20zoll weil 18definitiv zu klein war!


----------



## MonsterJoe (9. Februar 2010)

alles klar. vielen dank 

werde hier noch bisst ausschau halten bzw. abwraten ob es noch ein paar anworten gibt 

mfg


----------



## kinschman (9. Februar 2010)

Marcel Neubert schrieb:


> da würde ich doch eher zu 18zoll raten! Aber hole dir trotzdem andere Meinungen ein! Ich bin 1,87- schrittlänge von 88cm, fahre 20zoll weil 18definitiv zu klein war!



 2 fahrer 2 meinungen....ich bin 1,87 -sl86cm und mir war das 18zoll mit dem 75er vorbau so gerade passend (mit dem 90er vorbau wars viel zu lang) - besser wäre ich wohl mit einem 60er vorbau zurechtgekommen.
ich mag mir garnicht ausdenken, wie lang und unhandlich das 20zoll wäre 

mein tipp für monsterjoe: 16zoll - und ne vorherige probefahrt.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (9. Februar 2010)

ich fahre nen 45mm vorbau! Das 18zoll lies sich auf verblockten Strecken geil fahren aber wenn man mal treten musst wurde es nervig!Durch den extremen Sattelüberstand nach hinten hab die syntace da bis zur markierung 14 raus ziehen müssen! In Alp D'Huez hat es viel kraft gekostet weil ich ständig nach vorn treten musste!Sonst war der Kleine Rahmen scho geil!


----------



## SRX-Prinz (9. Februar 2010)

Hier mal Bild vorab


----------



## rSkull (9. Februar 2010)

Bin 197cm hab ne Schrittlänge von ca. 94cm und fahre ein 20". Bin noch keine FR Strecke gefahren, nur mal so ne Runde durch den Wald, also nix wendiges. Komm gut damit zurecht.


----------



## Master | Torben (9. Februar 2010)

Hier:

193cm bei 91cm Schrittlänge - 18" Fritzz.

Bergauf sehr gut fahrbar - im Bikepark und auf Trails eine Macht


----------



## tommy-cologne (9. Februar 2010)

wie jetzt doch mal einer mit nem 18er? habe 90 er schritt, und finde das irgendwie zu lang...unhandlich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonsterJoe (9. Februar 2010)

also so wie ich das sehe, weird das 16" besser passen 

wie ist es mit den komponenten? gibts bestimmte teile am rad, die öfter probleme machen? sollte vielleicht etwas verbessert werden?
klar. (pedale, vorbau, reifen, lenker, sattel ausgeschlossen  )

mfg Joe


----------



## tommy-cologne (9. Februar 2010)

obwohl die ganzen rahmenberechnungstool mir nen 20 bzw L empfehlen....liegt an der Geo vom Fritzz....bin letztens ne rude mit nem spec enduro gefahren in L....liegen welten zwischen...von der Geo....also fahr besser selber erst mal eins......


----------



## Harry_I (10. Februar 2010)

rSkull schrieb:


> Bin 197cm hab ne Schrittlänge von ca. 94cm und fahre ein 20". Bin noch keine FR Strecke gefahren, nur mal so ne Runde durch den Wald, also nix wendiges. Komm gut damit zurecht.



Habe Deine Maße. Hast Du mal ein Bild mit ausgezogener Sattelstütze. (eingestellt zum fahren mit optimaler Sattelhöhe)?

Wie weit schaut die Stütze dann heraus bzw. wie weit ist sie drin und welche Länge hat sie?

Danke schon mal!

Harry


----------



## tommy-cologne (10. Februar 2010)

...also bei mit 90er Schritt und 20 er rahemenhöhe Komme ich auf ca 18 - 2o cm ausgezogen normal fahrbetrieb... Also hätte ich bei 18 Zoll ca 5 cm mehr ausgezogen was eine ca 35cm lange sattelstzütze entspricht...


----------



## Marcel Neubert (10. Februar 2010)

und dann sitzt man Bergauf fast auf Höhe der hinterradnabe


----------



## kinschman (10. Februar 2010)

Marcel Neubert schrieb:


> und dann sitzt man Bergauf fast auf Höhe der hinterradnabe



hmm...da ändert sich aber auch beim 20zoll nix dran - die kettenstreben sind ja meineswissens bei allen fritzz gleichlang und der abstand sattel-tretlager wäre dann auch gleich, der sitzrohrwinkel auch - bei dem 20zoll rahmen ist lediglich weniger von der sattelstütze zu sehen da das sitzrohr etwas länger ist.
auf die position zum hinterrad hat das aber keinen einfluss


----------



## tommy-cologne (10. Februar 2010)

...  kinschmann hat recht...


----------



## Mircwidu (10. Februar 2010)

so heut ist die 77Desingz Kettenführung gekommen. Schaut wirklich sehr gut aus das Teil.

Aufbau wird die Tage beginnen leider warte ich noch auf den Syntace Lowrider in 760mm der erst mitte März kommen soll.
Bilder folgen.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## rSkull (10. Februar 2010)

Musst unbedingt Bilder von machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommy-cologne (10. Februar 2010)

werde morgen mal gucken, kann nen 18er rahmen mit ner delle am steuerrohr für 299 haben....


----------



## Mircwidu (11. Februar 2010)

Bilder von der Kettenführung oder vom Fritzz?
ersteres kann ich vielleicht heut abend schon liefern.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## thto (11. Februar 2010)

moin,
gibts eigtl. Funktionsnachteile eines Fritzz Rahmens 2009 vs 2010 ?
Vg
TT


----------



## undetaker (11. Februar 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> so heut ist die 77Desingz Kettenführung gekommen. Schaut wirklich sehr gut aus das Teil.
> 
> Aufbau wird die Tage beginnen leider warte ich noch auf den Syntace Lowrider in 760mm der erst mitte März kommen soll.
> Bilder folgen.
> ...


 
hast du die freesolo oder die freeduo?
gibt es eigentlich keine Probleme bezüglich verdrehen der Kefü, da das fritzz ja keine iscg Aufnahme hat???

könnte man nicht einfach den Adapter den 77 anbietet am Rahmen anschweißen?
http://www.77designz.de/shop/catalog/details?shop_param=aid=#90-00-03&

Gruß Legi

p.s. oder einen Adapter für iscg selber fertigen


----------



## Mircwidu (11. Februar 2010)

Also ich habe die FreeDuo mit Innenlagerklemmung. Freesolo macht am Fritzz keine sinn. Oder willst du es nur mit einem Kettenblatt fahren?
Verdrehen tust die normalerweise nicht. Ansonsten hast was Falsch gemacht. Würde da nichts Schweißen oder ähnliches, da du einmal extrem genau (gerade) arbeiten musst und auch an einem Tragendem Punkt (Tretlager) rumschweist.

Ich habe an nem anderen Rad schon eine Führung (irgend so ein Billig Teil) auch mit Innenlagerklemmung und das sitzt Bombenfest.
Wirken ja auch kaum Kräfte drauf.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Mircwidu (11. Februar 2010)

So nach nem stressigen Tag dacht ich mir basteln ich noch bissl am Fritzz.

Und schon die ersten Probleme.
An die Cocoa Fahrer habt ihr euer Tretlager Plan gefräst?
Ich habe vorhin versucht meine Lager (RaceFace X-Type) zu montieren. Lassen sich ca 5 Umdrehungen rein drehen dann wird s extrem straff.
Außerdem setze ich das Linke Tretlager gerade an. Kann es ca 5 Umdrehungen anziehen und dann wird es auch schwergängig und es wirkt schief.
Hab jetzt erst mal abgebrochen. Will nichts kaputt machen. Kann man die Gewinde im Tretlager mal nachschneiden? Ging das bei euch auch so schwer?

Gruß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel Neubert (11. Februar 2010)

Mh... du holst dir morgen Rotes SchleifVlies oder kommst am We mit dem Rahmen vorbei! da ist sicherlich ein wenig lack rinn gekomm-dürfte aber kein Problem sein...


----------



## tommy-cologne (11. Februar 2010)

...meins war fertig zusammengebaut........aber das mit dem schweren reindrehen hat nichts mit der planen anlagefläche zu tun, sondern wahrscheinlich damit, das Pulverreste im Gewinde mit eingebrannt wurden....sollten da reste sein, versuche sie mal mit ner Drathbürste zu entfernen,und wenn du hat nimmst was 0W40 und schraubst es damit mal rein....sollte besser funktionieren....,dannach ausbauen, das 0w 40 entfernen, und wieder einauen...wenn du nen Lackrand auf der Kante hast, muß dieser entfernt werden(plangefräst), was aber eigentlich nur mit ner fräse vernünftig funzt....sollte das so sein, würde ich im Fahrradladen das machen lassen,und auch direkt das Gewinde nachschneiden lassen.....sehe gerade, da war jemand schneller....


----------



## rSkull (12. Februar 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Bilder von der Kettenführung oder vom Fritzz?
> ersteres kann ich vielleicht heut abend schon liefern.
> 
> Gruß
> Robert



Beides, wenns montiert ist. Ich danke schonmal im Vorraus!

Gruß


----------



## WilliButz (12. Februar 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> An die Cocoa Fahrer habt ihr euer Tretlager Plan gefräst?



Also ich wollts zumindest planen lassen. Das Gepulverte vorne rum ist mir etwas zu ungleichmässig. Gewinde sieht aber ok aus.

LG
Willi


----------



## MonsterJoe (12. Februar 2010)

sodele, bin ab heute im besitz eines schönen fritzz. morgen früh gibts die erste fahrt  ich freu mich 


mfg


----------



## SRX-Prinz (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo ,

ich bin fertig fürs erste


----------



## jan84 (13. Februar 2010)

Leitungen noch ein bisschen stutzen . Die goldenen Felgen sind irgendwie jetzt nicht mein Geschmack, ich vermute aber mal der Optik würde es gut tun wenn du die Aufkleber abmachst. 
160er oder 170er Lyrik? Was fürn Steuersatz haste drin? Vorbau? (Auf dem Bild erkennt man da nur undefinierbares )


grüße,
Jan


----------



## spirello (13. Februar 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Leitungen noch ein bisschen stutzen . Die goldenen Felgen sind irgendwie jetzt nicht mein Geschmack, ich vermute aber mal der Optik würde es gut tun wenn du die Aufkleber abmachst.
> 160er oder 170er Lyrik? Was fürn Steuersatz haste drin? Vorbau? (Auf dem Bild erkennt man da nur undefinierbares )
> 
> 
> ...



Mensch Jan, erkennst Du das wirklich nicht ? 

Gabel: Rock Shox Lyrik 170mm coil 1.5
Steuersatz: FSA mit offenem Käfig
Vorbau: SPLIT STEERER CLAMP 50mm

Tip: Kauf Dir einen gößeren Monitor


----------



## jan84 (13. Februar 2010)

Hatte nicht ins Album geguckt *hust*.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## SRX-Prinz (14. Februar 2010)

@spirello : sehr gut beobachtet , 170mm Lyrik und der Vorbau sieht Live noch besser aus .
@all: Bitte macht doch mal ein paar Bilder eurer Kefü damit  ich mir eien Lösung raussuchen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (17. Februar 2010)

so hab heut mal bissl gebastelt nachdem mein Freundlicher mal das Tretlager nachgeschnitten hat.

Hier nun die Bilder:
Kettenführung 77Desingz FreeDuo























hier mit Kurbel (nur noch nicht eingestellt):









hier nun die erste Ausbaustufe:










Warte leider noch auf 2 Teile.
einmal Schaltzughüllen in Stahlflexoptik und Syntace Vector Lowrider in 760mm.
Sollte aber alles in den nächsten Wochen kommen.

Aber es gibt auch ein kleine neues Problem.
Habt ihr erfahrung mit der 36er ind Hope Floating Disc?
Da mein Spider an meiner Gabel schleift. Glaub es gab dazu schon mal nen thread. Mal suchen

Gruß
Robert


----------



## spirello (17. Februar 2010)

Na, wird doch langsam  Sieht gut aus.



XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Habt ihr erfahrung mit der 36er ind Hope Floating Disc?
> Da mein Spider an meiner Gabel schleift. Glaub es gab dazu schon mal nen thread. Mal suchen



Das Problem hatte ich mit meinen Hope Disc auch. Die scheinen sich irgendwie nicht mit Fox-Gabeln zu vertragen  Es gab den Tip, die Gabel mit Unterlegscheiben o.ä. etwas aufzuspreizen. Die Lösung halte ich aber für suboptimal. 

Ich habe bei mit von der Bremsenaufnahme minimal was weggenommen (eigentlich nur die Farbe ), so daß sie nicht mehr schleifen. Sie haben jetzt ca. 0,6mm Platz, daß reicht aber aus!


----------



## Mircwidu (17. Februar 2010)

Ja muss auch sagen das ich derzeit mit meiner auswahl der Parts sehr zufrieden bin.

Also Gabel aufspreizen steht nicht zur Diskusion.
Wird den Buchsen nicht gut bekommen.

Wie hast die Farbe weg bekommen? Also welches Werkzeug hast benutzt?

Aso Trettlager habe ich nun doch Fräsen lassen. Sah einfach zu uneben aus.
Mit genug Fett passt das schon.


----------



## spirello (17. Februar 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Wie hast die Farbe weg bekommen? Also welches Werkzeug hast benutzt?


-> Laserschwert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nee im Ernst, nimm feines Sandpapier und versuch die Schleifstelle hinterher so gut es geht zu polieren.


----------



## WilliButz (17. Februar 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> s
> Aber es gibt auch ein kleine neues Problem.
> Habt ihr erfahrung mit der 36er ind Hope Floating Disc?
> Da mein Spider an meiner Gabel schleift. Glaub es gab dazu schon mal nen thread. Mal suchen



Ja, das Problem habe ich grade mit meiner Magura-Ventidisc auch. Leider hilft auch das Entfernen (feine Sandpapiernagelfeile) der weissen Pulverbeschichtung nix. Luftspalt grade mal ein Blatt Papier (0,1mm). Das ist mir bissle wenig, auch wenn es sich nicht verzieht.

Werde ich wieder überpinseln und dann die normal Magura-Disc nehmen. Schade.

Finde ich schade, dass das nirgends bei Magura steht... und darauf muss man erstmal kommen.

LG
Willi


----------



## SRX-Prinz (18. Februar 2010)

@
XC01_Biker  : sehr schön , die 77design sieht ja mal Fett aus .

*@ All: wir müßten mal ein Fritzz Treffen organisieren !?*


----------



## Mircwidu (18. Februar 2010)

ja sie schaut zwar fett aus, ist aber mit 83gr (nicht selbst gewogen) sehr leicht.
Vertrieb ist auch sehr nett.
Mal schauen wann ich die erste Probefahrt machen kann.
Hoffe Syntace liefert bald den Lenker.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## rSkull (18. Februar 2010)

Sehr schön dein Bike! Gefällt mir gut, bin mal gespannt wie es am Ende aussieht!

Gibts eigentlich ne Kettenführung für mehere Blätter?

Gruß


----------



## Mircwidu (18. Februar 2010)

ja die 77Desingz ist für 2 Blätter geeignet.
Für dreifach fällt mir grad nur die dreist (http://www.g-junkies.de/dreist.html) ein. 
Aber keine Ahnung wie die Funktioniert.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SRX-Prinz (18. Februar 2010)

http://http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/577724
Hier meine Kettenführung


----------



## rSkull (20. Februar 2010)

Der Link funktioniert nicht.

Was für ein Vorbau ist im Auslieferungszustand montiert? Oder kann man sich das aussuchen beim Bestellen?

Gruß


----------



## EagleEye (20. Februar 2010)

Vorbau ist immer Syntace Superforce


----------



## rSkull (20. Februar 2010)

Ich habe da an die Länge gedacht...
Da ich ein 90er montiert habe, würde mich mal interessieren ob der schon groß ist oder normal.

Gruß


----------



## EagleEye (20. Februar 2010)

ich glaub das isn 75er


----------



## WilliButz (20. Februar 2010)

EagleEye schrieb:


> ich glaub das isn 75er



Beim 16"-Rahmen defintiv. Info von Cube.

Grüße
Willi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (20. Februar 2010)

so nun noch mal ne frage.
Kann grad nicht schauen.
welche Tretlagerbreite hat das Fritzz, 68mm oder 73mm?
Zerbreche mir gerade den Kopf bzgl der Kettenlinie bei der RaceFace Kurbel. Wer hat sonst noch ne RaceFace verbaut und wie habt ihr die 4 weißen Spacer verteilt?

Gruß
Robert


----------



## spirello (20. Februar 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> so nun noch mal ne frage.
> Kann grad nicht schauen.
> welche Tretlagerbreite hat das Fritzz, 68mm oder 73mm?
> Zerbreche mir gerade den Kopf bzgl der Kettenlinie bei der RaceFace Kurbel. Wer hat sonst noch ne RaceFace verbaut und wie habt ihr die 4 weißen Spacer verteilt?
> ...



Tretlagerbreite ist normalerweise 73mm, außer Du hast richtig viel weggefräst


----------



## Mircwidu (20. Februar 2010)

na gefräst wurde nicht viel.
Das würde auch erklären warum ich die kettenlinie nicht hin bekomme. Bin die ganze zeit von nem 68mm Tretlager ausgegangen und dementsprechend Spacer verbaut.

Muss ich die tage noch mal versuchen

Gruß
Robert


----------



## spooky817 (21. Februar 2010)

Schöner Aufbau wird das!


----------



## mzaskar (21. Februar 2010)

Ich hab jetz auch eins


----------



## Ryo (21. Februar 2010)

vorne gleich die 200er?^^


----------



## tommy-cologne (21. Februar 2010)

&mazkar....sieht super aus.....habe mir auch die weißen sudpins geholt....


----------



## mzaskar (21. Februar 2010)

Hinten kommt auch noch die grosse drauf. Die Pedale sind Prerunner von Twenty6
300gr / Paar mit Stahlachse oder 250 mit Titan und in allen möglichen Farben


----------



## Mircwidu (22. Februar 2010)

kannst du mal ein Detailfoto der Pedale machen und wenn du denn willst den Preis?

Gruß


----------



## mzaskar (22. Februar 2010)

Den Preis willst du gar nicht wissen 







bei Stahl 1 CHF / Gr mit Titan das gleich plus ca. CHF 60
http://reviews.mtbr.com/interbike/new-twenty6-prerunner-pedal/
http://www.twenty6products.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel Neubert (24. Februar 2010)

Die Pedale sehen Schick aus-Preis ist auch ok!!!

So die defekten Felgen von Cube sind auch endlich getauscht!
Auch wenn die Kosten dieses mal auf mich gegangen sind... da ich keine Lust habe das die Garantieabteilung seitens Cube den Auftrag erst ende Sommer fertig hat!


----------



## SRX-Prinz (24. Februar 2010)

@:marcel: Jawohl Sun Sigle Track , die halten wenigstens 

Wie bekomme ich ein großes Foto in mein Antwortfeld 

Wie siehts mir einem Fritzz- Treffen aus ?!


----------



## Marcel Neubert (24. Februar 2010)

Hab auch kein Plan wie man ein Großes Pict hoch läd !!!!


----------



## Mircwidu (24. Februar 2010)

also einfach im Album hochladen
dann Bild öffnen
unter dem Bild auf Großes Foto gehen (es sollte nur noch das Bild zu sehen sein)
Link kopieren.

Im Antwort Dialog auf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 klicken und Url einfügen






hoffe das passt so


----------



## Marcel Neubert (24. Februar 2010)

Gruß nach Bayern 

Würd ich mir auch kaufen das Rad!!!


----------



## Marcel Neubert (24. Februar 2010)

ich probiere es gleich mal aus anhand meines neuen Projekts!


----------



## Marcel Neubert (24. Februar 2010)

Remote Hebel für i950


----------



## Ryo (24. Februar 2010)

Bei der I950 ist doch ein Remotehebel dabei? Der auch überarbeitet worden ist? Taugt der immernochnichts?


----------



## Marcel Neubert (24. Februar 2010)

die gibts auch ohne, gehört hier aber ne hin! Wollt bloß mal drauf verweissen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SRX-Prinz (24. Februar 2010)

Na dann wollen wir mal , hier das Update mit NC17 Stinger , Nch einer halben Stunde feilen und noch mal feilen hat es gepasst  (der Geile Teppich ist in meiner Werkstatt nur Info)


----------



## mzaskar (24. Februar 2010)

Was musstest du feilen


----------



## SRX-Prinz (25. Februar 2010)

An der Klemmung vom Tretlager , oben am Außendurchmesser habe ich ein paar Milimeter abgefeilt da es sonst an der Schwinge geklemmt hätte .


----------



## Mircwidu (25. Februar 2010)

fährst du ohne Bash?
Wär mir meine Wade zu schade. 

Gruß
Robert


----------



## SRX-Prinz (26. Februar 2010)

Ich habe noch keine Bash gefunden der mir gefällt .


----------



## Mircwidu (26. Februar 2010)

was suchst denn?
Hab mir auch schon viele angeschaut.
Palste, Metall, Filigran/Robust Farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliButz (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wie habt Ihr denn den Umwerfer -Seilzug montiert bekommen?

Den richtigen habe ich (XT, topswing). Ich habe ihn korrekt ausgerichtet.
Der Umwerfer befindet sich überm kleinsten Kettenblatt (entlastet).

Wenn ich jetzt den Seilzug einlege, ist es nicht möglich, die Seilzug-Befestigungsschraube mit dem Imbus festzuziehen, da diese schräg nach unten zeigt und ich nicht grade ansetzen kann.

Wie habt Ihr das gemacht? Gibt es einen heissen Tipp?

LG
Willi


----------



## jan84 (26. Februar 2010)

Äußeren Anschlag eingestellt, den Umwerfer in der Position blockiert (irgendwas dazwischenklemmen), entsprechenden Gang am Trigger eingelegt (die Einstellschraube für die Zugspannung in etwa in die mitte des Verstellbereichs stellen) und dann den Zug angeklemmt. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## WilliButz (26. Februar 2010)

Hmm...merci!

Werd' am WE nochmal bissle dranrumprobieren. Ist aber alles schon recht knapp da unten... Ach kleines Kettenblatt Richtung Lagerschraube... 

LG
Willi


----------



## Mircwidu (26. Februar 2010)

wasn das für ne geile Farbe am Fritzz?
bestimmt extra fürn André oder?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kteqmNdvsXM"]YouTube- AndrÃ© Wagenknecht vorab in Meissen zum Downhill[/ame]

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Marcel Neubert (27. Februar 2010)

Hättest kaufen könn Robert hat Andre diese Saison verkauft! Spezielle lackierung für ihn, war auch scho bei seinem Fusion so...Als Pro kann man das halt! Hast du sein Rad noch ne gesehen er war doch letztes Jahr mit uns in Alp...


----------



## Mircwidu (27. Februar 2010)

ne Alp Duez war ich nicht mit.
Hab in nur aufm Stereo gesehn als wir die Drecksau Enduro nachgefahren sind.
Warst du da nicht auch mit dabei oder nur bei der eigentlichen Enduro?

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Lars-1 (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

Passt der Hope 1.5 to 1-1/8 Step Down Steuersatz in das Fritzz ?






Und passt auch der SLX Top Swing Umwerfer oder der Saint Top Swing in das Bike ?

Weiß hier jemand, wo man am Günstigsten die X12 Achse herbekommt ?

Und passt eine Truvativ Stylo Kurbel problemlos in den Rahmen ?

Wisst ihr, ob bei den Rahmen auch diese Zughalterungen bzw. Führungen vorhanden sind ? Diese Plastikteile ?

Grüße,

Lars


----------



## WilliButz (28. Februar 2010)

Lars-1 schrieb:


> Passt der Hope 1.5 to 1-1/8 Step Down Steuersatz in das Fritzz ?



Ja, siehe hier



Lars-1 schrieb:


> Und passt auch der SLX Top Swing Umwerfer oder der Saint Top Swing in das Bike ?


Wüsste nicht, warum nicht



Lars-1 schrieb:


> Weiß hier jemand, wo man am Günstigsten die X12 Achse herbekommt ?


Die Steckachse gibts bei Syntace, wenn Du aufs RWS verzichten kannst. Wenn Du die Hohlachse in der Nabe meinst, bei DT-Swiss. Die bauen die auch für lau ein.



Lars-1 schrieb:


> Und passt eine Truvativ Stylo Kurbel problemlos in den Rahmen ?


Kein Ahnung, aber wenn sie für ein 73mm-Tretlager passt... dann sollte es passen.



Lars-1 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr, ob bei den Rahmen auch diese Zughalterungen bzw. Führungen vorhanden sind ? Diese Plastikteile ?


Jepp, sind dabei. Teilweise auch aus Metall.

Grüße
Willi


----------



## Lars-1 (28. Februar 2010)

Danke für die super schnelle Antwort 

Dann weiß ich für's Erste Bescheid 

Grüße,

Lars


----------



## WilliButz (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich kämpfe ein wenig bei der Montage von Umwerfer und Kurbel bei meinem 2009er 16"-Rahmen. Habe sowas schonmal montiert, trotzdem scheint es irgendwie schwierig...
Innenlager ist richtig verbaut, 2,5mm-Spacer auf der Kettenblatt-Seite.

Problem 1: 
Anlenkhebel vom Umwerfer schägt am Rahmen an, wenn er auf das kleinste Kettenblatt geschaltet wird. Und zwar unten links, wenn man auf den Inbus schaut.






Viel höher kann ich den Umwerfer leider nicht montieren, zum einen, weil er zu gegen die Schraube vom Dämpfer stösst, zum anderen, weil er sonst zu weit weg vom Kettenblatt wäre.

Abstand Umwerfer/Kettenblatt ist schon bissle grösser als 1-2mm.






Problem 2:
Tretlager is plangefräst, XT-Kurbel sitzt drin. Zwischen der Kette auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt und der Lager-Schraube ist minimal Lift, ein dickes Blatt Papier geht gerade noch dazwischen... 





Meine Fragen:
Ist das bei Euch auch so?

Welche Lösungen gibt es?

Eine Idee war, den 0,7mm-Spacer zu verbauen, damit käme die Kurbel minimal nach rechts und damit weg von der Lager-Schraube. Aussdem wäre der Umwerfer dann etwas weiter aussen, sprich die Anlenkung wäre etwas höher... Und die Kettenlinie nicht wirklich anders.

LG
Willi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (28. Februar 2010)

wenn ich mir dein Bild mit der Schraube und dem Kettenblatt anseh  mit der Aussage "Tretlager is plangefräst" würd ich sagen, da hast du zu viel weggenommen
Weil bei meinem Fritzz hab ich gut 2mm Platz zwischen Kette und Schraube


----------



## WilliButz (28. Februar 2010)

EagleEye schrieb:


> wenn ich mir dein Bild mit der Schraube und dem Kettenblatt anseh  mit der Aussage "Tretlager is plangefräst" würd ich sagen, da hast du zu viel weggenommen
> Weil bei meinem Fritzz hab ich gut 2mm Platz zwischen Kette und Schraube



War der Dealer der gefräst hat (und ich habe nicht nachgemessen)! Es war aber nach dem Planfräsen immer noch gut Pulver drauf an manchen Stellen.
Habe eben mal nachgemessen und komme auf rund 71,6mm (Soll 73mm). Also auf jeden Fall der 1,7mm Spacer drunter.

Damit sollte sich auch das mit dem Umwerfer regeln, oder?

LG
Willi


----------



## EagleEye (28. Februar 2010)

könnte sein, hab da bei mir keine Probleme gehabt


----------



## WilliButz (28. Februar 2010)

So, doch den 0,7mm-Spacer eingebaut und jetzt geht es. Umwerfer macht auch mit

LG
Willi


----------



## jan84 (1. März 2010)

Hatte es im Light-FR/Enduro Thread schonmal gepostet, hier aber auch nochmal meine bisherigen Eindrücke von der Durolux, ging in dem Topic vorher auch um Tuningmöglichkeiten:

"Wenn man Wert auf die Dämpfung und oder deren leichter Abstimmbarkeit legt machts auf Dauer mMn. nur Sinn sich entweder keine Durolux zu kaufen oder ne komplett andere Dämpfung einzubauen. Hier kann man dann natürlich auch wieder über Kosten/Nutzen diskutieren.
Ein Setup zu finden was
- den Federweg komplett nutzt
- beim starken Bremsen / an hohen Stufen nicht zuviel Federweg verschlingt
- oder aber im mittleren/hohen Geschwindigkeitsbereich überdämpft ist
war mir bisher nicht möglich (Luftdruck Feder, Viskosität, Ölstand, Federvorspannung Druckstufe variiert, Druckstufenquerschnitt verändert, Zugstufennadel runtergeschliffen).

Wenn man möglichst wenige Einstellmöglichkeiten haben will und das Hickhack um die Dämpfung für überbewertet hält ist die Durolux ne top Gabel. In dem Fall sollte man aber auch das Fett auf den Kartuschen entfernen und ein paar ml Öl in die Tauchrohre packen, verbessert das Ansprechen enorm. Man hat dann allerdings immer nen ordentlichen Ölfilm auf den Standrohren, mancheinen störts, als Fahrer von Magura Gabeln ist mans gewöhnt.
Die Ersatzteile sind ziemlich günstig. Buchsenwechsel geht nicht, hier muss die komplette Tauchrohreinheit (69Euro inkl. Dichtungen und Versand) getauscht werden. Die Gabel ist supereinfach zu warten und sehr einfach aufgebaut. 

Fazit:
Günstige steife Gabel die ordentlich funktioniert wenn man keine allzuhohen Ansprüche an die Dämpfung hat. Die Absenkung funktioniert gut, Ansprechen ist (nach dem Austausch des Fetts gegen Öl in den Tauchrohren) auch einwandfrei. Günstige Ersatzteile, super einfach zu warten. Wer keinen ausgeprägten Basteltrieb hat und ne gescheite Dämpfung will sollte sich eher woanders umschauen."

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Lars-1 (1. März 2010)

Hallo,

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob der RP23  BoostValve HighVolume (2010) wirklich so super anspricht und besser ist als der  09er ?

Grüße,

Lars


----------



## WilliButz (1. März 2010)

Lars-1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob der RP23  BoostValve HighVolume (2010) wirklich so super anspricht und besser ist als der  09er ?
> 
> ...



Mensch, schreib's doch am besten überall rein, der Fox passt ja in jedes Bike.

Hier ist Fritzz 2009 = RP23 OHNE Boostvalve. Und ich habe noch keine gesehen, der den nachrüsten wollte.

Grüße
Willi


----------



## rSkull (2. März 2010)

Hab mein Fritzz ja jetzt ca. nen Monat und bin bis eben nur über Feldwege und dergleichen gefahren. Also nit Wirklich gesprungen ect. Heute wars wetter super und ich habs heute mal ein bisschen ran geholt. Bin mehere Treppen runter bisschen durchs Geläde ect. und hab den Bunny Hop geübt. Als ich heim kam und mein Fahrrad nach dem Reinigen aufgehangen habe, musste ich festgestellt das ich eine kleine Unwucht in der Hinterradfelge habe. Nach dem benutzen der Suchfunktion hab ich herausgefunden das die Felgen eine einlaufzeit benötigen, und wenn so etwas passiert das sie ne unwucht bekommen sollte man die so schnell wie möglich beseitigen lassen. Wie war das bei euch? Mein Händler hat mir nix davon gesagt. Nur gemeint das ich nach den ersten 200-300km noch mal reinkommen soll um eine Erstinspektion durchzuführen. 

Gruß


----------



## EagleEye (2. März 2010)

Unwucht? Ich muss meine diese Saison noch wechseln weil ich sie etwas hart rangenommen hab 
Aber das is normaler Verschleiß

Aber warum sollte man die so schnell wie möglich entfernen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayer (3. März 2010)

oh mann oh mann, was meinste denn das dein händler bei der ersten inspektion macht?
hingehen nachzentrieren lassen und weiter radfahren. 
check erstmal ob die unwucht an der felge  liegt und nicht evtl nur am reifen. da du ja scheibenbremsen fährst ist eine leichte acht auch keine katastrophe


----------



## osmania (3. März 2010)

Hey Leute, Was denkt Ihr, ist das Cube Fritzz auch DH bzw. FR tauglich?


----------



## EagleEye (3. März 2010)

Machen kannst du es, aber es ist eigentlich dafür zu leicht gebaut. Daher ist die Chance den Rahmen zu zerstören recht hoch bei richtig hartem Einsatz.
Die Felgen werden dir den Einsatz auch danken, daher muss ich meine demnächst erneuern


----------



## osmania (3. März 2010)

mir gehts ja erstmal nur um den rahmen, den rest kann man ja austauschen...


----------



## EagleEye (3. März 2010)

Ich würd das Fritzz als Enduro sehen mit dem mal viel Spaß haben kann aber wenn du auf DH/FR abzielst würd ich was anderes nehmen. Dafür ist mir das Fritzz zu schade.


----------



## osmania (3. März 2010)

hab ja nur gedacht wegen dem geringen gewicht. wenn es dann die belastung aushalten würde, wäre es ja ok.. oder hat jemand noch einen anderen vorschlag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (3. März 2010)

Ich denke mal es hängt davon ab wie und wo du fahren willst, es hält viel aus. Meins lebt nach einigen Park besuchen immer noch, aber nen Bekannter hat seins zerstört.
Ich benutz meins als normales Tourenrad für Berge, weil es leicht ist und man dank des Federwegs es auch gut krachen lassen kann.
Für richtigen DH Einsatz hab ich mir jetzt einen Pudel zugelegt.


----------



## derAndre (3. März 2010)

osmania schrieb:


> hab ja nur gedacht wegen dem geringen gewicht. wenn es dann die belastung aushalten würde, wäre es ja ok.. oder hat jemand noch einen anderen vorschlag?



Naja, das höhere Gewicht echter DH-Rahmen hat bestimmt einen Grund... Beim Freeride kommt es auf Deine Definition von Freeride  an. (da scheint es eine ganze Menge Definitionen zu geben)


----------



## osmania (3. März 2010)

ok, aber ich schätze mal, das pudel wir mir zu schwer. 15 kg sollten die absolute obergrenze sein. vorne reichen 170mm federweg und hinten 160-180mm. möcht nicht wieder so ne schwere dh karre...


----------



## EagleEye (3. März 2010)

15 wirste mit kaum einen DH Bike schaffen ohne tief in die Tasche zu greifen 
Mein Pudel ist aktuell bei 17.5, mit bisschen Aufwand würde ich ihn noch auf 17 bekommen aber mehr geht nicht.
Ich will dir nicht die Illusionen nehmen aber 15kg mitm Fritzz wird auch nur gerade so klappen. Mein Fritzz wog original von Cube 14.6 und jetzt nach kleinen Umbauten wiegt es genau 15lg.
Wobei die Gewichte sich immer auf die Größten Rahmen beziehen


----------



## osmania (3. März 2010)

ja, wie gesagt, es sollte ja auch keine reine dh mühle sein, zumindest vom gewicht her, deswegen fragte ich, ob sich das fritzz eigent, da es vom gewicht u preis her interessant ist...


----------



## EagleEye (3. März 2010)

Preis = Hol dir nen YT-Industries Tues 
Gewicht = Geil 
Nur ist es halt fraglich was du direkt mit DH meinst, weil im Gelände runter kommen sollte das Fritzz mit machen, Parkbesuche da wirds schon eng, genauso wie riesen Drops/Sprünge. Ich denk du kannst es machen, ich würds aber nicht machen weil es dafür einfach zu leicht gebaut ist.


----------



## jan84 (3. März 2010)

EagleEye schrieb:


> [...]Meins lebt nach einigen Park besuchen immer noch, aber nen Bekannter hat seins zerstört.[...]



Was hat dein Bekannter angestellt und wie ist der Rahmen kaputt gegangen?

grüße


----------



## EagleEye (3. März 2010)

gesprungen an einem nicht wirklich großen Sprung, bisschen ******* wahrscheinlich in einer kleinen Grube mitm Vorderrad gelandet --> Unterrohr hat nen Knick


----------



## jan84 (3. März 2010)

"Beruhigt" mich. War letztendlich dann ja ne Last worauf der Rahmen normal nicht ausgelegt wird, quasi ne Verkettung unglücklicher Umstände. Natürlich reine Spekulation ohne den Unfall gesehen zu haben. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2010)

Kleines Update





SLX 2 fach (22/36)
Stinger Kettenspanner
200 mm Scheibe hinten
Joplin4 remote
Yutaak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gabrox (7. März 2010)

Frage:

Das alte Fritzz (2008), welches noch das höhere Tretlager hat, fährt sich das sehr stelzig? Hat jemand einen Vergleich zum 2009er?


----------



## Gabrox (8. März 2010)

Gabrox schrieb:


> Frage:
> 
> Das alte Fritzz (2008), welches noch das höhere Tretlager hat, fährt sich das sehr stelzig? Hat jemand einen Vergleich zum 2009er?



Kein Mensch hier, der das beantworten kann?


----------



## Marcel Neubert (8. März 2010)

bin das 2007er gefahren, die Geo hat sich sehr verbessert!


----------



## monkey10 (11. März 2010)

Gabrox schrieb:


> Frage:
> 
> Das alte Fritzz (2008), welches noch das höhere Tretlager hat, fährt sich das sehr stelzig? Hat jemand einen Vergleich zum 2009er?



hmm... ich hab zwar nicht das fritzz, jedoch das stereo mit der alten und mit der neuen geo getestet. hatte ebenfalls bedenken wegen dem höheren tretlager der 08er-version, von dem man in tests negatives gelesen hat.

hab es aber eigentlich gar nicht bemerkt. das alte war ´plüschiger´ und konnte mit mehr SAG gefahren werden als das 09er und war kompakter. also spürbar war nicht so die tretlagerhöhe, sondern der neue sitzwinkel und der damit veränderte reach (sowie schwerpunktverlagerung) bei vergleichsweise identen rahmengrößen.

soweit ich mich erinneren kann, wurde ebenfalls beim fritzz ab 2009 der sitzwinkel (und damit reach) neben der tretlagerhöhe verändert.

wobei wahrscheinlich das fritzz (ob alt oder neu) sich (hoffentlich) weniger straff anfühlt als das stereo ab 09 .

hast keine möglichkeit zur probefahrt? nur dadurch kannst dir sicher sein, ob´s für DICH passt.

LG


----------



## Büscherammler (12. März 2010)

Ohne den ganzen Fred gelesen zu haben,
überlege für meine Frau ein 09er Fritzz The One zu kaufen.

Gibt es irgendwas zu beachten? Gibt es Teile die man tauschen sollte oder kann man es (erstmal ) im Serientrim lassen? Wie gut funktioniert der Hinterbau, etc.?

Thänx!


----------



## Bayer (13. März 2010)

Gabrox schrieb:


> Frage:
> 
> Das alte Fritzz (2008), welches noch das höhere Tretlager hat, fährt sich das sehr stelzig? Hat jemand einen Vergleich zum 2009er?




hatte erst das 2007er und fahr jetzt seit letztem oktober das 2010er (ident zu 2009) und muss sagen das sich das neue deutlich angenehme fährt. man sitzt nicht mehr so weit übern hinterrad was im uphill super ist und hat mehr das gefühl im rad zu sitzen durch  das niedrige tretlager. aufgesessen bin cih noch nirgends! fahr ja nur in den alpen und hier gehts echt gut! 
das 2007er war trotzdem ein tolles rad!


----------



## jan84 (13. März 2010)

Ich setze mit dem 2009er im Uphill ziemlich häufig auf. Ist praktisch aber nur ein Problem wenn man technisch schwere Trails (v.a. mit höheren Stufen) bergauf fährt. Bergab noch garkeine Probleme gehabt. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## christian2bon2b (13. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

habe ein Cube Fritzz 2009 Rahmen und brauche noch einen Fox RP23.

Kann BITTTE mal jemand bei seinem 2009er Fritzz nachsehen welche Stufe Rebound Tune bzw. Compresssion Tune bei dem RP23 eingestellt sind?

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Kitesurfer (14. März 2010)

Hallo,

bei meinem Cube Fritzz 09 knarzt in letzter Zeit etwas schätzungsweise im Tretlagerbereich, wenn man hoch fährt oder den Antrieb anders stark belastet. Woran könnte das liegen ?

Grüße,

Damian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (14. März 2010)

Kitesurfer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei meinem Cube Fritzz 09 knarzt in letzter Zeit etwas schätzungsweise im Tretlagerbereich, wenn man hoch fährt oder den Antrieb anders stark belastet. Woran könnte das liegen ?
> 
> ...



Also bei mir wahr das die Hinterradnarbenlager der Sunringle.

Gruß


----------



## slawo (14. März 2010)

@Kitesurfer
Könnte sein, dass einfach nur dreck reingeraten ist. Mal auseinandernehmen reinigen und neu fetten. Kannst du natürlich auch machen lassen.
Dabei kann man auch evtl. sehen ob das Lager fratze ist.

Andere Möglichkeit wären auch die Pedale. Hast du Fett ans Gewinde getan?


----------



## mzaskar (14. März 2010)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Ohne den ganzen Fred gelesen zu haben,
> überlege für meine Frau ein 09er Fritzz The One zu kaufen.
> 
> Gibt es irgendwas zu beachten? Gibt es Teile die man tauschen sollte oder kann man es (erstmal ) im Serientrim lassen? Wie gut funktioniert der Hinterbau, etc.?
> ...



Kannst es bedenkenlos im Serientrimm fahren, das Rad ist perfekt ausgestattet 

Ich habe nur eine Variosattelstütze (Joplin4) nachgerüstet .....


----------



## EagleEye (14. März 2010)

Kitesurfer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei meinem Cube Fritzz 09 knarzt in letzter Zeit etwas schätzungsweise im Tretlagerbereich, wenn man hoch fährt oder den Antrieb anders stark belastet. Woran könnte das liegen ?
> 
> ...



Tretlager  abbauen, reinigen und wieder einbauen. So behebe ich bei meinen Rädern diese Geräusche immer (außer Fritzz, da hat Cube die so angeballert da ist keine Chance das die sich mal lösen )


----------



## Kitesurfer (14. März 2010)

Danke für Eure Tipps, werde alles ausprobieren, das mit den Pedalen wird als erstes getestet, habe tatsählich vor kurzem neue Pedale dran geschraubt aber nicht gefettet  Wäre super wenn es wirklich so einfach zu lösen wäre.
Grüsse,
Damian


----------



## slawo (15. März 2010)

Na dann lass hören, obs hingehauen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (15. März 2010)

Falls es wen interessiert. Die Schraube vom Schaltauge die Cube verbaut hat 12g, Stahl und keine Sollbruchstelle, das Syntace Pendant hat die Sollbruchstelle und bringt sagenhafte 3g auf die Waage . Leichtbau mit Funktionsgewinn für kleines Geld. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted 174494 (17. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich hab ne Frage aber keine Zeit den ganzen thread zu lesen. Kann also sein, dass es schonmal Thema war... 
Ich will mir die shiftguide von Truvativ ans Fritzz bauen, weis aber nicht ob das passt. Hat vllt. jemand das Teil verbaut, oder kann mir sagen ob es funktioniert? 

Danke


----------



## Mircwidu (20. März 2010)

So Jungs,

erste Ausfahrt mitm Fritzz gemacht. Zwar nur gemütlich im Wald bis zum Biergarten und zurück. Absolut Hammer Rad, was mir aber noch nicht so ganz gefällt ist das Ansprechverhalten der Gabel (weil neu oder falsch eingestellt?) und der Dämpfer zu weich.
HAt jemand mal ein Tip wie er sein Fahrwerk eingestellt hat. Damit ich erst mal nen anhaltspunkt habe. Gewicht ist um die 68kg.

Ansonsten ist das Rad soweit fertig auser dem Lenker. Der bestellte Synrace soll erst Mai kommen also ist jetzt ne Alternative drauf.
Hier noch ein paar Bilder:












gegen Ende hab ich das erste mal die Kettenführung gemerkt, da sich das Trettlager etwas gelockert hat. Hier muss ich noch mal Hand anlegen

Achswo und gestern abend das ganze mal an die Wage gehangen: 16,16 kg
keine Ahnung wo sich die Pfunde verbergen.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## SRX-Prinz (21. März 2010)

Hi , hier mein vorerst letztes Update 
Mudy Mary Hi- Trible Nano Compound Vr-Gooey Gluey 2.5,
Stinger NC17 . Die Reifen sind der Hammer , man braucht sich keine Gedanken um mangelnden Grip zu machen
Gewicht: 16,7 Kg







http://schwalbe.de/ger/de/produkte/...gruppe=42&ID_Produkt=179&ID_Technik=62&info=1


----------



## nullstein (21. März 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> So Jungs,
> 
> erste Ausfahrt mitm Fritzz gemacht. Zwar nur gemütlich im Wald bis zum Biergarten und zurück. Absolut Hammer Rad, was mir aber noch nicht so ganz gefällt ist das Ansprechverhalten der Gabel (weil neu oder falsch eingestellt?) und der Dämpfer zu weich.
> HAt jemand mal ein Tip wie er sein Fahrwerk eingestellt hat. Damit ich erst mal nen anhaltspunkt habe. Gewicht ist um die 68kg.
> ...



Ich würde den Race Face definitiv dran lassen!!! Die Farbe passt so krass überhaupt nicht zum Rest, dass es schon wieder geil aussieht!


----------



## slawo (21. März 2010)

@xc01 Biker
Wo sich die Pfunde verbergen kann ich dir nicht sagen. Ich weiß nur dass mein serienmäßiges the one 14,7kg mit den 5050xx wiegt.

Dass die Gabel am Anfang etwas träge anspricht ist denke ich normal. Das war bei mir auch so. Nach ein paar ausfahrten hat es sich wesentlich gebessert.
Ich wiege ungefähr so viel wie du (zumindest hoffe ich das  und habe in in der Gabel 55psi und im Dämpfer 155psi drin. Wird dir jetzt allerdings nicht viel weiterhelfen, weil allein dein Bike schon schwerer ist, und es richtet sich ja auch nach den Klamotten die du evtl. noch im Rucksack hast.
Stell einfach mal alle Drehknöpfchen auf Werkseinstellung und nutze das als Basis. So habe ich es zumindest gemacht. Letztendlich habe ich die beiden Druckstufen an der Gabel weicher eingestellt als vom Werk und den Dämpfer um 3 Klicks vom Endanschlag langsamer Ausfedern lassen. Werde aber trotzdem noch dran rumfummeln und andere einstellungen ausprobieren, mal sehen.
Hoffe, das hilft etwas...


----------



## Kitesurfer (22. März 2010)

also das knacken kommt leider nicht aus den pedalen 
es ist am anfang (ca 1std ) da (nur bei hoher belastung berg auf) 
und dann hört es plötzlich auf !
ich muss also weiter suchen, wenn ich nur wüsste wo???


----------



## Kitesurfer (22. März 2010)

versuch mal den dämpfer mit weniger druck zu fahren als vorgegeben, dann hast du fast 100% federwegausbeute , ich hahre mit 78 kg 145psi fährt sich deutlich komfortabler und bis jetzt ist er nur 1x durchgeschlagen (ist am ende sehr progressiv)nach einem flat drop, sonnst keine probleme, zugegeben weiß nicht ob es im bikepark ausreicht, bei normalen enduro touren mit kleinen drops und sprungen ist es aber perfekt, in der gabel habe ich den vor werk angegebenen druck, highspeed 4-5 klicks nach rechts, lowspeed 1-2 klics  werde die einstellung  nähste woche ausgiebig in finale ligure testen da ist es doch etwas heftiger


----------



## Frogfisch (22. März 2010)

Hi Kitesurfer,

hatte ich bei meinem auch, Kurbelarm und Kurbel ausbauen, die Kurbellager
fetten(dort wo die Welle aufliegt) und wieder zusammenbauen.


----------



## TheTaste (22. März 2010)

Servuzias an die Cube Fritzz Gemeinde. Suche noch ein Fritzz für ca. 2000EUR. Sollte bevorzugt in der White n cocoa Lackierung sein!
Hat da vielleicht jemand etwas in peto?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (22. März 2010)

@SRX-Prinz

sehe grad vor deinen Fritzz die Race-Face Rally Fr liegen. Bist zufrieden mit denen?
Suche noch ein paar

Gruß


----------



## Kitesurfer (22. März 2010)

Frogfisch schrieb:


> Hi Kitesurfer,
> 
> hatte ich bei meinem auch, Kurbelarm und Kurbel ausbauen, die Kurbellager
> fetten(dort wo die Welle aufliegt) und wieder zusammenbauen.



ok, danke, das werde ich versuchen !


----------



## Büscherammler (22. März 2010)

TheTaste schrieb:


> Servuzias an die Cube Fritzz Gemeinde. Suche noch ein Fritzz für ca. 2000EUR. Sollte bevorzugt in der White n cocoa Lackierung sein!
> Hat da vielleicht jemand etwas in peto?



Tuts ein Rahmen auch?


----------



## undetaker (22. März 2010)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> Hi , hier mein vorerst letztes Update
> Mudy Mary Hi- Trible Nano Compound Vr-Gooey Gluey 2.5,
> Stinger NC17 . Die Reifen sind der Hammer , man braucht sich keine Gedanken um mangelnden Grip zu machen
> Gewicht: 16,7 Kg


 ...seh ich das richtig oder ist das verdammt eng mit den 2,5er schlappen, sammelt sich da was an, bei richtig modder oder blockiert da was, ich hatte mir auch schon überlegt die 2,5er drauf zu schmeißen aber wenn ich mir das so ansehe.
Gibt es eigentlich unterschiede von wegen der länge des Hinterbaus und was für ne Rahmenhöhe hat das rad auf dem Bild?

Gruß Legi


----------



## SRX-Prinz (23. März 2010)

@XC01_Biker : Die race face sind Super , ich habe sie schon ein paar mal gebraucht und da hätten nur Knieschoner nicht gereicht !
@undetaker : Bei den 2.5 er Reifen ist es schon ein bischen eng aber nur am Mudy Board .


----------



## Mircwidu (23. März 2010)

so muss nun doch noch mal nachfragen.
Wie groß und schwer bist bist du?
Welche größe fährst?

GRuß


----------



## SRX-Prinz (23. März 2010)

@XC01_Biker: Hi ich bin 1,88 und wiege 91 Winterkilo ( Sommer 87 ) Gr. bei Race Face ist L , das Bike icht 20" .


----------



## mzaskar (23. März 2010)

Guten Morgen ... Ausfahrt in der Früh


----------



## Bayer (23. März 2010)

also ich hatte einen 2,5er muddy mary auf meinem und der hat bei kurven mit viel schräglage schon das ein odr andere mal am rahmen gestriffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (23. März 2010)

wozu wollt ihr sone fetten Reifen drauf machen?
selbst an meinem DH fahre ich nur 2.35er Muddy Mary
Außer mehr Gewicht bringen die nichts, diese 3mm die sie breiter sind merkt man höchstens durch einen schleifenden Reifen


----------



## jan84 (23. März 2010)

Ich hatte mal kurz nen 2,4er RubberQueen hinten drin und den würde ich bei schlechtem Wetter defintiv nicht fahren, vorallem zu der Querstrebe hin sehr wenig Platz. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Bayer (23. März 2010)

ja ich seh auch keinen großen vorteil, wobei der muddy mary bei 2,5 nicht nur breiter sondern auch extrem höher wird was bei niedrigen luftdruck bei technischen trails schon ein komfort gewinn sein kann. na gut jetzt probier ich mal nen fat albert aus


----------



## SRX-Prinz (23. März 2010)

Ich hatte auch zwischen drin mal eine Fat Albert in 2.4 drauf und der hat im vergleich für mich zu wenig Grip . An der Querstrebe ist es tatsächlich etwas eng 
Es kommt aber auch immer auf die Laufräder ( Felgenbreite ) an . Ich habe eine sehr breite Felge gewählt ( Sun Single Track 29,4mm breit ) und ich denke der Reifen fällt auf jeder Felge unterschiedlich aus.


----------



## FRITZZ_RIDER (24. März 2010)

Also ich fahre in meinem Fritzz ein mal den conti diesel auf dem "leichten serien lrs" und auf dem dh lrs mit mavis ex 729er felgen(36mm breit) einen minion rear in2,7 und hab noch gut platz allerdings fallen schwalbereifen eh extrem breit/hoch aus...ich mag sie eh nicht :'D

mfg falko


----------



## FRITZZ_RIDER (25. März 2010)

sooo heute hab ich mal wieder mein fritzz artgerecht usgeführt...troz blase an der ferse und mittelohrentzündung (aber nur leicht)


hier gibts das video 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/10413543"]Wb-day on Vimeo[/ame]


MfG falko und viel spaß beim schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (25. März 2010)

MH... das Video ist mit einer GoPro gemacht? Wo bleibt die HD Quali


----------



## FWck (25. März 2010)

Warste ein bisschen zu schnell für deinen Kameramann? 
Aber schönes Video 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## FRITZZ_RIDER (25. März 2010)

Musst auf den Link gehn, hier kannste es nicht in HD schauen ;D


----------



## cubelix (28. März 2010)

Mal ein Bild vom Fritzz


----------



## Ryo (28. März 2010)

FRITZZ_RIDER schrieb:


> sooo heute hab ich mal wieder mein fritzz artgerecht usgeführt...troz blase an der ferse und mittelohrentzündung (aber nur leicht)
> 
> 
> hier gibts das video
> ...



Schönes Video vom Krettenhoftrail  Kannst du mir mal genau sagen was für ne Cam ihr da benutzt habt? Ich such schon ne Weile nach was passendem...


----------



## FRITZZ_RIDER (29. März 2010)

danke =) steht doch am ende  
eine go pro be a hero


----------



## Elbcoastrider (30. März 2010)

Moin moin aus dem Norden!
Ich möchte hier ab 2010 auch mitspielen...und nach längerer Wartezeit ist Fritzzi jetzt auch endlich soweit, das er der Außenwelt vorgestellt werden darf! 





ja ja, ich weiß...über das "dritte Rad" an der Kurbel lässt sich streiten! *lach* 
Aber NOCH mag ich mein 44er halt!


----------



## ThomasAC (30. März 2010)

Sehr schöner Aufbau! 

Könntest Du mal bitte eine grobe Teileliste angeben, vor allem der LRS und die Federgabel würden mich interessieren.


----------



## WilliButz (30. März 2010)

LRS ist der DT E2200. Gabel sieht nach 2010er Lyrik aus.

Was wiegt eigentlich  der Sattel?


----------



## Elbcoastrider (30. März 2010)

der Sattel ist definitiv nicht das schwerste an dem Fritzz! 
Aber in der Tat ist der Specialized Rival nicht sooo schwer...ich hab den 143er seit 2007 oder 08, der müsste meines Wissens keine 300 g auf die Waage bringen...und er hält einfach super, ich krieg den nicht kaputt! Der bleibt vorerst noch drauf...
Die Lyrik ist eine 09er, ist ja auch ein 09er K18...ganz klassisch bei bike-discount günstig geschossen! 
Ansonsten hab ich eigentlich nur noch die GE1-Griffe von Ergon draufgesetzt, der Rest ist werkesmässig...gut, abgesehen von dem Monster-Bash...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elbcoastrider (30. März 2010)

hups...ich habe die Pedale vergessen...NC 17!


----------



## Fränki__ (4. April 2010)

Servus,
hab mich nun durch den ganzen Thread gekämpft, allerdings würde mich interessieren was so Euer Haupteinsatzgebiet für das Fritzz ist?

Ich frage nur deshalb, weil ich ggf. vom Stereo auf das Fritzz umsteigen will - ich hätte da ein nettes Angebot, wobei ich das ein Jahr "junge" Stereo The One gegen ein neues 2009er Fritzz The One "tauschen " könnte.

Bin vor dem Stereo ein SX Trail gefahren, Tour, Bikepark eben alles was kam. Bin dann im letzten Jahr mit dem Stereo mehr Trails und Tour hier im Spessart gefahren und das gute SX Trail kam letztes Jahr nicht einmal zum Einsatz. Deshalb werde ich es jetzt schweren Herzen verkaufen.

Das Fritzz Angebot kommt da wie gerufen, sollte ziemlich genau zwischen Stereo und SX liege - zumindest Gewichtsmäßig.
Also ein paar Erfahrungsberichte, bezgl. Tourlänge, Hm Angabe wären prima - danke.

@Jan84: Wie war für dich der Umstieg vom Stereo aufs Fritzz.

Ich werde auf alle Fälle am Dienstag probefahren.


----------



## EagleEye (4. April 2010)

ich bin damit bis Ende letzten Jahres alles gefahren, von Touren bis Bikepark
aber mittlerweile nur noch Touren sobald es in die Berge geht kommt das Fritzz zum Einsatz.
Für den Park nehm ichs nicht mehr weil es mir dafür einfach zu schade ist.


----------



## homerkills (4. April 2010)

ein kumpel fährt eins(wir fahren meistens zusammen)...ich berichte mal..

ich sage mal das fritzz ist ein touren-enduro welches problemlos klettern kann.(zur not gibts ja die talas verstellung)

unsere durchschnittliche tourenlänge meist um die 60km mit etwa 700-800hm
waren aber auch mal touren mit 1500hm drin.

sind nur unsere werte...aber es ist bestimmt auch noch mehr drin.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. April 2010)

homerkills schrieb:


> ein kumpel fährt eins(wir fahren meistens zusammen)...ich berichte mal..
> 
> ich sage mal das fritzz ist ein touren-enduro welches problemlos klettern kann.(zur not gibts ja die talas verstellung)
> 
> ...



Genau das sind auch meine Erfahrungen mit dem Fritzz.
Unsere Touren waren immer über 1000hm, bis 1800hm und zwischen 60 -80km.


----------



## Elbcoastrider (5. April 2010)

also mir fehlen zwar bis jetzt mit Fritzzl die Erfahrungen mit ewig langen Anstiegen, die sind im Norden ja eher schwer zu finden und kommen dann wohl erst im nächsten Urlaub...ABER Touren allgemein sind mit dem Fritzz ein Genuß! Abgesenkt oder nicht, die Sitzposition ist schön mittig im Rad und nicht zu gestreckt! Und im Trail ist der Hobel unglaublich entspannt und ruhig finde ich, Fritzzl macht alles mit und bewahrt die Kontrolle...aber wie gesagt, ich wohne auch nicht unbedingt in Gebirgsnähe! 

und für den Thread noch zwei Bilderleins:







gecleantes Cockpit, Gänge raten macht eh mehr Spaß...






Sattelstütze n bissel gekürzt, jetzt passt sie ganz rein...und nen schmaleren Sessel gab´s auch, der war noch übrig vom Ghost...


----------



## jan84 (5. April 2010)

Fränki schrieb:


> [...]
> @Jan84: Wie war für dich der Umstieg vom Stereo aufs Fritzz.[...]



Hi Fränki, 

kann ich so explizit nicht wirklich sagen, da lag ein Jahr ausschließlich Hardtail dazwischen. 


Aber mal allgemein ein allgemeiner Erfahrungsbericht nachdem ich (80kg fahrfertig) das Fritzz (2009, 20", Durolux (~4.8Bar, getuned), RP23 (~9.5bar) 2x SLX Kurbel, ZTR Flow mit Muddymary GG vorne, Larsen TT hinten, jeweils 2.35; Hinterreifen immer bei 2 Bar, vorne je nach strecke zwischen ca 1.3 und 1.8 bar) die letzen 9 Tage ausgiebig fahren konnte. Die Erfahrungen basieren auf 9 Tagen Pfälzer Wald, etwas über 10000Hm bei Touren zwischen 800 und 2000Hm pro Tour, quasi nur Trails, meistens leicht feucht. Um die Schilderungen einzuordnen, ich fahre gerne technischen Kram (S3 sicher, arbeite an S4), bin kein Fan von Highspeed Abfahrten, über ca 50km/h (geschätzt) geht es selten, schwierigere Trails aber durchaus "flott". 

Erstmal das unerfreuliche:
- Der Lack (cocoa) ist ********. Deutliche Kratzer/Abnutzungsspuren am Oberrohr und Unterrohr. 
- Die Hauptlagerschraube rechts löst sich ohne Schraubensicherung früher oder später anscheinend "immer". Kann zu ziemlich nervigen Kettenklemmern führen, die man nur mit Abbau der Kurbel lösen kann. Auf Tour eher nervig. 
- Sämtliche Hinterbauverschraubungen (bis auf die von der Hohlwelle an der Wippe) musste ich mindestens einmal nachziehen. 
- Die Kette fällt häufig vorne von den Blättern (nach innen), ohne Ketteführung für mich wenns ernsthaft bergab geht nicht tauglich. 
- Wenn man den Umwerferzug am Unterrohr mit Kabelbindern befestigt nerven die gelegentlich beim Tragen von dem Bike auf den Schultern. 
- Der Lack der NC17 SudpinIII ist ebenfalls ********, nach der Woche ist er auf dem Mittelteil fast ganz weg, außen ist auch recht viel runter. 
- Das Ventil der Durolux ist ungünstig platziert (unten am linken Tauchrohr), habs mir an nem Felsen krumm geschlagen. 

Fahrverhalten:
bergauf:
- Auf Straße und Forstwegen sehr angenehm, im Sitzen, auch ohne Plattform, kein Wippen.
- Wiegetritt mit Plattform am Dämpfer hinten problemlos. Die durolux geht gute 60-70mm durch wenn man (im Wiegetritt!) richtig reinsteigt, hier fehlt ne seperate Lowspeed Druckstufe. 
- Im Trail bergauf auch absolut angenehm. Die Steigfähigkeit hat mich äußerst positiv überrascht. Geht auch ohne abgesenkte Gabel echt gut bergauf. Auch bei größeren Wurzeln/Steinen noch ordentlich Traktion. "Probleme" beim Uphill (gab quasi keine) waren eigentlich alle auf fehlende Kraft oder Fahrtechnik zurückzuführen.
- Die Absenkung der Durolux funktioniert sensationell gut. Ein und Ausfahren funktioniert sogar ohne nennenswerte Gewichtsverlagerungen. Absenken einfach in normaler Sitzposition den Hebel drücken, zum Ausfahren beim Drücken nur ganz leicht stärker antreten. 
- Im sehr technischen Uphill häufiges Aufsetzen, das würd ich aber nicht als Fritzz spezifisch einstufen. 
- Der LarsenTT funktionierte überraschend gut. 

bergab:
- schnell/laufen lassen geht super gut, das Rad macht einfach nur Spaß und ist auch bei gröberen Strecken (ums etwas einzuordnen, vom Charatkter her ähnlich wie die DHs in Wildbad, sandigerer Boden) ziemlich schluckfreudig. Traktion war eigentlich immer ausreichend vorhanden. Das Fritzz lässt sich auch bei größeren Wurzeln noch ordentlich treten, Pedalrückschlag hab ich keinen bemerkt. Die Durolux spricht super gut an, zu meiner Überraschung schaukelt sich in keiner Situation irgendwas auf. Hätte da mit gerechnet weil ich die Druckstufe für unterdämpft hielt, das passt im Highspeed Bereich aber mittlerweile ziemlich gut. 
- langsam und verblockt funktioniert auch einwandfrei. Alles angenehm Steif, das Bike fährt dahin wo man hin will. Bei sehr hohen Stufen hätte ich gerne ne seperate Lowspeed Druckstufe, da geht mir die Durolux oft ein paar mm zuweit durch, ist aber jetzt nicht so, dass sie total absaufen würde. 
- Der Federweg wurde bei oben genanntem Setup auch ohne Sprünge jeweils komplett (bis Durchschlag) genutzt. 
- In sehr engen Kehren ist mir der Lenkwinkel zu flach, hier bin ich teils mit abgesenkter Gabel gefahren wenn ich die Gabel nicht absenken wollte. 
- Vom LarsenTT bin ich ziemlich überrascht, dass ich ohne Panne durchgekommen bin. Griptechnisch größtenteils problemlo, nur fürs Stehenbleiben in steilen Treppen fehlte hinten ein bisschen Traktion. 

Unterm Strich bin ich mit dem Rad super zufrieden, die Verarbeitung ist mittelmäßig, es macht aber alles Relevante (Lager sind für mich Verschleissteile) einen haltbaren Eindruck. Hoffe jemand kann mit dem Erfahrungsbericht etwas anfangen . 



grüße,
Jan


----------



## Fränki__ (6. April 2010)

@jan84:   Super, vielen Dank 

Bin heute das Fritzz kurz probegefahren, allerdings nur auf Asphalt. 
Wobei ich hier schon die Klettereigenschaften gut testen konnte, da die Straße bei meinem Händler schätzungsweise 18-20% Steigung hat.

Was aber der größte Unterschied vom 20" Stereo zum 20" Fritzz ist, ist schlicht und ergreifend die Rahmengröße.
Wo das Stereo in 20" sehr kompakt wirkt, sitzt man auf dem Fritzz doch eher gestreckt. Wobei mir und meiner Schrittlänge (93 cm) der "größere" Rahmen des Fritzz besser taugt.
Am Stereo muß ich die Sattelstütze bis über die maximal Kennzeichnung ausziehen, beim Fritzz reicht 17,5 auf der Skala.

Gewichtstechnisch nehmen sich beide Bikes nicht viel, das Stereo wiegt mit Schlammpackung 13,9 kg, das Fritzz 14,6 kg - ist also zu verschmerzen.
Natürlich merkt man auch den höheren Schwerpunkt des Fritzz, ob positiv oder negativ kann ich noch nicht einschätzen. Es fühlt sich ein wenig an wie auf'm Kona Coiler 

Was mir am Fritzz weniger gut gefällt sind die Sun Ringle Laufräder - aus prestige Gründen bin ich da eher ein DT bzw. Mavic Fan ;-)

Bin zZ. noch immer unentschlossen, ob ich den Tausch vollziehen soll oder nicht, wobei ich schon zum größeren Rahmen tendiere. Allerdings hab ich mit dem Stereo auch schon einige Trails hintermir gelassen. Ich halte Euch auf dem laufenden - die Entscheidung fällt wahrscheinlich am Donnerstag.


----------



## jan84 (6. April 2010)

Zwischen Stereo und Fritzz liegt zwar nen Jahr und ne deutliche fahrtechnische Weiterentwicklung bei mir, aber ich  bin mir ziemlich sicher dass der größte Unterschied nicht die Rahmengröße ist. Das Fritzz ist schon deutlich schluckfreudiger und macht auch einen robusteren Eindruck. 
Bei 93er Schrittlänge würde ich das Fritzz def. nicht kleiner als 20" kaufen. Die Überstandshöhe ist gegenüber dem alten Stereo in 20" deutlich angenehmer und nen kleineren Rahmen als den 20er wöllte ich (92 Schrittlänge) nicht haben obwohl ich auch sehr enge und verblockte Sachen fahre. 


Hab bei mir auch nochn paar Updates (Sattel, Lenker, Klingel , 2fach SLX statt 3fach mit Bashguard, NC17 Pedale).




grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leon1930 (7. April 2010)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> Hi , hier mein vorerst letztes Update
> Mudy Mary Hi- Trible Nano Compound Vr-Gooey Gluey 2.5,
> Stinger NC17 . Die Reifen sind der Hammer , man braucht sich keine Gedanken um mangelnden Grip zu machen
> Gewicht: 16,7 Kg


 
Hallo,

wie hast du das mit der Sattelstütze gelöst?? Ich will auch sowas haben.


----------



## WilliButz (7. April 2010)

leon1930 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie hast du das mit der Sattelstütze gelöst?? Ich will auch sowas haben.



Hülse? Findet sich bei den Litevillern jede Menge, die haben auch ein 34,9er-Problem ;-)

Willi


----------



## SRX-Prinz (8. April 2010)

Ja , eine Hülse war bei meine Stützenangebot  bei Go Cycles gleich mit bei !


----------



## WilliButz (8. April 2010)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> Ja , eine Hülse war bei meine Stützenangebot  bei Go Cycles gleich mit bei !



Wie lang ist die?
Cube empfiehlt ja die Mindesteinstecktiefe so zu wählen, dass sich die Stütze noch am Unterrohr abstützen kann. Beim 16er-Rahmen sind das mindesten 12cm, die von Cube genannt werden. Das ist Unterseite vom Oberrohr am Sattelrohr.
Da bleibt dann nur Airwings, die Use-Hülsen sind kürzer.

Ich persönlich warte noch auf die Syntace-Stütze. Die muss ja als 34,9-Variante kommen.

Willi


----------



## Marcel Neubert (8. April 2010)

dann warte mal bis 2011 oder 2012.... das kann noch lange dauern


----------



## rSkull (8. April 2010)

Gestern hab ich bei einer ausfahrt feststellen müssen, dass mein Tretlager knrazt. Allerdings nur bei belastung, zb. Berg auf fahrten. Dabei habe ich mein Bike erst zur erst Inspektion gehabt. Habe jetzt erst ca. 300-400km runter. Ist das normal, was muss ich tun um es zu beseitigen. Tretlager auseinander bauen, reinigen und neu schmieren?

Außerdem meine Vorderradbremse scheint ein Schlag zu haben. Sie schleift an einer Stelle. Das Rad rollt nicht mehr wirklich frei. Das wurde eigentlich bei der Inspektion behoben. Im Laden war es auch weg, allerdings als ich daheim war und das Vorderrad wieder eingebaut habe wars direkt wieder da. Der Mechaniker meinte das die Bremse falsch eingestellt war. Aber was kann man denn noch einstellen außer den Druckpunkt!? 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## helberg010 (8. April 2010)

mein 2008er hab ich genau so aufgebaut, nur dein sattel kommt nicht ganz so gut.

das kann man doch grade noch so lesen, was auch den laufrädern steht:
dt swiss e2200 und naben auch von dt siwss.


----------



## helberg010 (8. April 2010)

rSkull schrieb:


> Gestern hab ich bei einer ausfahrt feststellen müssen, dass mein Tretlager knrazt. Allerdings nur bei belastung, zb. Berg auf fahrten. Dabei habe ich mein Bike erst zur erst Inspektion gehabt. Habe jetzt erst ca. 300-400km runter. Ist das normal, was muss ich tun um es zu beseitigen. Tretlager auseinander bauen, reinigen und neu schmieren?
> 
> Außerdem meine Vorderradbremse scheint ein Schlag zu haben. Sie schleift an einer Stelle. Das Rad rollt nicht mehr wirklich frei. Das wurde eigentlich bei der Inspektion behoben. Im Laden war es auch weg, allerdings als ich daheim war und das Vorderrad wieder eingebaut habe wars direkt wieder da. Der Mechaniker meinte das die Bremse falsch eingestellt war. Aber was kann man denn noch einstellen außer den Druckpunkt!?
> 
> Gruß



wenn du eine maxel steckachse hast, dann kann das knarzen auch von der kommen, wenn sie zu fest ist, musst mal drauf achten und für die bremse würd ich eine entlüftung vorschlagen, wenn sie schon 1 jahr oder älter ist, es kann sein das wasser in ihr konsensiert oder luft eintritt


----------



## rSkull (9. April 2010)

Ja hab ne Maxel Steckachse, aber davon kommts nit. Hab das Fahrrad erst seit ca. 2 Monaten. Ich ruf morgen mal beim Händler an, mal hören was der sagt...

Gruß


----------



## Mircwidu (9. April 2010)

@Jan
du hast die 160mm Durolux verbaut oder?
Weil ich am überlegen bin meine Spacer unter vorbau zu entfernen. weiß nur nicht ob die Front dann zu tief kommt.
Wie lässt es sich fahren? Hast du verlgeichmöglichkeiten (beim Aufbau mit mehr Spacern)?


----------



## jan84 (9. April 2010)

Ich mag es sowieso tief, hab deswegen auch das flachste an Steuersatz verbaut was mir in die Finger gekommen ist. Finde es eigentlich in sämtlichen Fahrsituationen zie mlich angenehm mit der recht flachen Front. Da ist eher gelegentlich noch der (komplett abgesenkte) Sattel im weg... Probiers halt einfach aus (wenigstens zwei Touren lang!), Spacer erstmal übern Vorbau.
Aber das sollte ziemlich Gabelunabhängig sein . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Mircwidu (10. April 2010)

naja wenn du aber ne 180mm gabel hast kommst doch auch wieder 2cm höher.
Das meinte ich. Werde ich mal versuchen


----------



## tommy-cologne (10. April 2010)

@jan 84: - Die Hauptlagerschraube rechts löst sich ohne Schraubensicherung früher oder später anscheinend "immer". Kann zu ziemlich nervigen Kettenklemmern führen, die man nur mit Abbau der Kurbel lösen kann. Auf Tour eher nervig. 
Habe ich mir auch gerade mal angesehen, habe nen Winkelinbuss abgesägt, zum beiziehen wenn man unterwegs ist, reichts auf jeden Fall.


----------



## jan84 (11. April 2010)

@xc01_biker: ich hab ne 160er drin. 
@tommy-cologne: Danke für die Idee mit dem Winkelinbus, so einfach dass ich nicht drauf gekommen bin .


----------



## Kitesurfer (13. April 2010)

Hier mal ein Video aus Finale mit meinem Fritzz. Der Hinterbau funktioniert echt super und schluckt die fetten Brocken unglaublich gut weg. Auch das Handling ist top ! Super laufruhig ! Außerdem klettert das Fritzz auch gut, mit abgesenkter Gabel noch deutlich besser 

Viel Spaß beim Anschauen:


Grüße,

Damian


----------



## Marcel Neubert (13. April 2010)

Schönes video... Muss mir auch mal ne Helmkamera zulegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rSkull (13. April 2010)

Nice, von wem ist die Musik?


----------



## Kitesurfer (14. April 2010)

Danke für das Lob

Musik ist von Brad Sucks aus dem Album "I 'dont know what I'm doing" 

Grüße,

Damian


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. April 2010)

Hm, klettert mit abgesenkter Gabel noch viel besser.....
Ich habe jedes Mal, wenn ich die Gabel absenke, das Gefühl, dass mir einer das Hinterrad festhält, oder die Laufräder sich schwerer drehen.
Google und das Forum sagen man bildet sich das durch die Abänderung der Sitzhaltung ein?
So ganz glauben kann das ich das nicht!
Mein Kumpel, mit seinem Rotwild R.E1 FS Enduro, empfindet das genauso wie ich.
Bei meinem Stage 8.0 bemerke ich dieses Phänomen nicht.


----------



## derAndre (14. April 2010)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Hm, klettert mit abgesenkter Gabel noch viel besser.....
> Ich habe jedes Mal, wenn ich die Gabel absenke, das Gefühl, dass mir einer das Hinterrad festhält, oder die Laufräder sich schwerer drehen.
> Google und das Forum sagen man bildet sich das durch die Abänderung der Sitzhaltung ein?
> So ganz glauben kann das ich das nicht!
> ...



Ich hab zwar nur ein Stereo aber ich empfinde das genauso, wenn die Steigung nicht steil genug ist. Also im flachen absenken fühlt sich an wie Anker werfen aber sobald der Steigungswinkel stimmt, fühlt es sich sehr sehr gut an. Dann wird das klettern deutlich erleichtert mit abgesenkter Gabel.


----------



## Mircwidu (14. April 2010)

naja das kommt halt ganz drauf an wie der Winkel zu den Pedalen ist. In nem Liegerad z.B. wird ne steigung zur höllen, weil du nach vorn treten musst.
Aber in der Ebene hast keine Chance gegen die.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. April 2010)

Ich ändere durch das Absenken der Gabel den Winkle zu den Pedalen


----------



## Mircwidu (14. April 2010)

naja blöd geschrieben.
Aber es kommt schon auf die körperhaltung an.
Du kannst z.B. auf nem Rennrad mit gestreckter Haltung ganz andere Kräfte auf die Pedale auswirken wie wenn du im Fritzz sitzt.

Vielleicht vergisst auch einfach was ich geschrieben hab.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. April 2010)

Naja, ich glaube du triffst schon den Kern der Sache
Allgemein wird gesagt, es fühlt sich anders an und dadurch irgendwie anstrengender.
Ich hatte Dich schon verstanden, wollte nur etwas kokettieren.
Bin mir aber eben nicht sicher, ob sich das nur so anfühlen soll.


----------



## Mircwidu (14. April 2010)

puh
Ich kann ja mal bei meinen Marathonrad (Fatmodul XC01) die Gabel Absenken und es versuchen. Sind zwar dort nur 3cm, aber die Komplette Geo ist ja anders.
Mal schauen ob es sich dort auch so anfühlt. Dachte aber nicht.
Außerdem finde ich nicht das es schwerer geht nur anders . fühlt sich im flachen fasst unbequem an von der Sitzposition wenn die Gabel abgesengt ist. Vielleicht ist das ja der Grund.

Wahrscheinlich ist der Effekt beim Marathonrad nicht so extrem, da sich bei dem Rad die Gabel im Abgesenkten Modus noch im Rahmen der Einbauhöhe befindet.

Wenn du die Talas um 6cm Absenkst ist der Effekt ja relativ Extrem.
Wird aber erst wenn das wetter wieder bissl besser wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitesurfer (15. April 2010)

also den Unterschied merke ich deutlich bei sehr steilen Rampen, das hat vielleicht auch mit der Vorbaulänge und sattelstütze zu tun, habe jetzt  75mm statt org. 90mm und eine stark gekröpfte KS i900 Stütze, so dass meine Fahrposition insgesammt nach hinten gerutscht ist


----------



## Marcel Neubert (15. April 2010)

Die i900 ist müll am Fritzz hab sie auch geteswtet und mich dann auf die i950 entschieden!


----------



## brr... (21. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hat von euch bereits jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Fritzz in Kombination mit einer 180er Gabel? Und wisst ihr, ob man nen Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter reinbekommt?

Bin grad am Überlegen mir eins zuzulegen: hätte aber gern die Möglichkeit auf ein Bikepark taugliches Setup... daher die Fragen.

Danke!


----------



## Mircwidu (21. April 2010)

Also 180mm fÃ¤hrt hier einer. mit ner Totem.
Aber keine ahnung ob das gut geht.

Bzgl DÃ¤mpfer.
Ich beschÃ¤fftige mich auch schon lÃ¤nger mit dem Thema.

DHX Air, DHX usw. Also alle mit festem ausgleichbehÃ¤lter kannst du komplett vergessen.
Es sei denn du machst es so: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/22306
Also DÃ¤mpfer zersÃ¤gen.

Laut Toxoholics gab es den DHx auch mal original mit Schlauch. Kannst auch nocht bei denen einen Aufbauen lassen. Kostet aber 500â¬. Mit ganz viel glÃ¼ck findest einen gebrauchten in deiner einbaulÃ¤nge. (der ist zu lang http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/263627/cat/19)

einzigste Alternative ist der hier: http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=53978
kann aber nicht sagen ob der passt bzgl Schlauchabgang.
Das thema wurmt mich nun schon seit wochen. Ob ich es denn nicht mal versuchen soll.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (21. April 2010)

Hey, 

kannst bei Fox bestellen kostet aber fast 700â¬! Hab mir selber einen DÃ¤mpfer zersÃ¤gt.. geht genauso!


----------



## Mitchell (23. April 2010)

So, meins ist jetzt auch endlich fertig, am Wochenende mal schauen wie's so funzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (23. April 2010)

ist das ne 180mm Gabel?


----------



## Mitchell (23. April 2010)

Nein, das ist ne 2010er 55 RV mit 160mm, endlich wieder Stahlfedern im eigenen Saft- ähm offenen Ölbad, habe das System bei meiner 1997er Bomber Z1 sehr gemocht 
Hoffe mal daß die 2010er Marzocchis wieder halten, der Preis ist auf jeden Fall heiß- nach dem Weekend kann ich ja mal berichten wie's so fährt


----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2010)

gestern auf dem Hausberg 







Der Antennentrail [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98rDBauIVbE"]YouTube- Riding Mt. Uetliberg, Zurich under snowy conditions[/COLO"]YouTube- Riding Mt. Uetliberg, Zurich under snowy conditions[/nomedia] ist mächtig ausgefahren, macht mit dem Fritzzle mächtg Spass  und war gestern Schneefrei  Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch trauen zu springen, schneller zu fahren und die Anlieger so richtig zu nutzen 

So wie das steht, wiegt es 15.3 KG incl. Dreck


----------



## rSkull (25. April 2010)

Geiles Video, sieht nach mächtig viel spaß aus. 

Sag mal was hast du denn da am Sattel? Was macht der Bowdenzug denn da? Oder ist das en Kabel für deine sitzheitzung


----------



## mzaskar (25. April 2010)

Fritzzle im Wald


----------



## brr... (25. April 2010)

Schaut sehr fein aus!!! Ich bekomm wahrscheinlich in 1-2 Wochen eins... *gier*
Welche Sattelstüze hast du? joplin4? Und was n das für n Sattel - nich der originale, oder?


----------



## mzaskar (25. April 2010)

Joplin4 und Selle Yutaak


----------



## brr... (25. April 2010)

Danke. Was ist denn das weisse an deiner joplin? Und was hast du um auf 34,9 zu kommen? Danke!!!


----------



## mzaskar (25. April 2010)

das weisse .... ahhh ist ein Knog LED Für die Sattelstütze gibt es Shims oder Kalibrierhülsen (http://veloplus.ch/AlleProdukte/Sattelstuetzen/Kalibrierhuelsen.aspx)


----------



## Mircwidu (27. April 2010)

sagt mal kann mir jemand von euch das Buchsenmaß für den Fritzz Dämpfer mitteilen?
EBL ist ja 200mm und 57mm Hub oder?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel Neubert (29. April 2010)

Hat jemand nen Steuersatz 1,5'' taper im Fritzz verbaut?Passt das?


----------



## jan84 (29. April 2010)

Wieso sollte es nicht passen?

grüße,
jan


----------



## Mircwidu (29. April 2010)

sollte passen Marcel. Musst halt oben nen Reduziersatz einbauen.

Was soll es denn für ne Gabel werden?

Kann noch jemand was zu meiner Dämpferfrage sagen?


----------



## Büscherammler (29. April 2010)

Marcel Neubert schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen Steuersatz 1,5'' taper im Fritzz verbaut?Passt das?



Ja, ich!


----------



## Elbcoastrider (29. April 2010)

@ XC01 Biker: jepp, das Maß stimmt!
Ich hab´s gerade heute erst wieder bestätigt bekommen...von meinem neuen Vanilla R!  mal schauen wie er arbeitet...und ob das ProPedal sich bemerkbar macht...aber aussehen tut´s auf jeden Fall seeeeehr gut! *g*


----------



## Mircwidu (30. April 2010)

ja schaut schon mal sehr gut aus.
Lasst euch mal überraschen. Habe etwas ähnliches vor.
Warte nur noch auf mein Packet.

Hab nur noch eine engstelle wo ich schaune muss ob es passt


----------



## Elbcoastrider (30. April 2010)

*Trommelwirbel*...die Spannung steigt! 

nen DHX mit externem Piggy hatte ich auch ins Auge gefasst, aber als 200er ist der nicht so leicht zu bekommen...vor allem nicht für das billig Geld, dass man beim Bikemarkt für den Vanilla hinlegen muss 
(danke nochmal an Marcel, den edlen Verkäufer)


----------



## Mircwidu (30. April 2010)

ja DHX ist aussichtslos in den Maß zu bekommen.
Habe auch mit Toxoholics Telefoniert. Die hätten einen aufgebaut.
Aber war mir zu teuer.

Musst aber noch ein weilchen Trommeln. gestern ist die bestellung raus.
Also kann noch ne Weile dauern bis das zeug da ist.


----------



## MonsterJoe (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen!
Hab da mal ne Frage:
Um den Bremsgriff an einer K18 abzubauen, muss ich ne Madenschraube öffnen. Nur irgendwie fehlt mir das Werkzeug dafür. Imbus (Metrisch/Zoll) und torx sind zwar vorhanden, aber keins passt ??!!
Was brauche ich denn dafür?

mfg Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (7. Mai 2010)

so nun hier mein angesprochenes Projekt:

Das Objekt der Begierde:





und hier eingebaut:










sorry für die Qualität. Aber Kamera war leider alle.

Nun geht es ans abstimmen. Feder ist meiner Meinung auch noch zu weich. Da werde ich aber die Tage eine härtere Testen. Der Schlauchabgang ist nicht optimal. Aber es passt.

Vielleicht werde ich dort noch mal Hand anlegen oder anlegen lassen 
Auserdem brauche ich noch ne gescheite Halterung für Piggy.


----------



## nullstein (7. Mai 2010)

Ich seh nüscht!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mircwidu (7. Mai 2010)

sorry mein Fehler
ist geändert


----------



## Marcel Neubert (7. Mai 2010)

Sieht scho ganz gut aus, was hast für ne feder? Ich hab glaube ne 450er drin, bei 85KG


----------



## Mircwidu (7. Mai 2010)

zur zeit ne 300 ich werde die tage noch ne 350 testen bei 67kg sollte das eher passen
muss sowieso die ganze einstellungssache in kemtau angehen. Die strecke ist sehr gut für sowas.

Bzgl der Halterung schreib ich dich noch mal an ok?


----------



## FRITZZ_RIDER (8. Mai 2010)

wie könnt ihr nur diesen entschuldigt bitte "scheisbock" noch fahren...ich hab heute zum drittenmal mein cube fritzz gebrochen ...bei nem stoppie....ich hab echt die schnautze gestrichen voll von cube und ihrem fritzz, der dritte bruch innerhalb eines jahres, dass kann es für mich nicht sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliButz (8. Mai 2010)

FRITZZ_RIDER schrieb:


> wie könnt ihr nur diesen entschuldigt bitte "scheisbock" noch fahren...ich hab heute zum drittenmal mein cube fritzz gebrochen ...bei nem stoppie....ich hab echt die schnautze gestrichen voll von cube und ihrem fritzz, der dritte bruch innerhalb eines jahres, dass kann es für mich nicht sein!



Fotos, Gewicht, Ergebnisse der letzten Austausche, Baujahr und alle anderen wichtigen Infos bitte.
Mal eben in die Runde Motzen hilft keinem weiter...

Gruesse Willi


----------



## FRITZZ_RIDER (8. Mai 2010)

gewicht 85kg  fahrstil seit dem zweiten rahmenbruch nur noch trouren der rahmen ist 09 und nun nach 4 monaten gebrochen


----------



## EagleEye (8. Mai 2010)

hast du hinten eine größere Bremsscheibe drauf gemacht?
Der Adapter ist nicht der der normalerweise dran ist.


----------



## FRITZZ_RIDER (8. Mai 2010)

200 mm aber darf man und wie gesagt bei nem stoppie zudem brems ich hinten eh kaum


----------



## floggel (8. Mai 2010)

FRITZZ_RIDER schrieb:


> 200 mm aber darf man


Nein.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (8. Mai 2010)

Das liegt nicht an der Bremse, ich habe am 07,08 und auch 09 ne 200er drauf! Hab zwar 07 und 08 auch kaput bekommen, aber nur krumm-keinen Bruch!
Ich denke eher der Fritzz Hinterbau passt nicht zu deinem Fahrstil-eventuell zu unsauber! Ein Kumpel springt mit nem Stereo nen 4m Drop und es passiert nix!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7133509#post7133509
da müsste da gleiche passieren-Fahrstil..


----------



## EagleEye (8. Mai 2010)

was mich an dem Foto stört ist wie es gebrochen ist, es ist alles so gebogen als wärst er rückwärts gefahren.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (8. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht auf dem Hinterrad gehüpft wie ein Trailer


----------



## mzaskar (9. Mai 2010)

Mag mich erinnern, ...das Fritzz war für 200mm hinten freigegeben ...


----------



## FRITZZ_RIDER (9. Mai 2010)

weder noch einfach nur getourt zum trailen/rumhüpfen hab ich n dirt es ist rahmenbruch nummer 3 ich hab die  nase gestrichen voll und bisher glück das es mir noch nicht mit 60 sachen auf dem trail passiert ist....drei rahmenbrüche bei einer nchtmal (ARTGERECHTEN) haltung ( kein bikepasrk kein drop übr gerademal 1m)  DIE BEZIEHUNG IST AUS!!!  viel spaß mit euren fritzzz hoffe ihr habt mehr glück




soooo long falko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliButz (9. Mai 2010)

Nette Bilder;-)

Ich wuerde ja etwas greifbarere Informationen und nicht nur gehingerotztes Kleingeschreibsel begruessen.

Wie ist das passiert? Was sagt Cube dazu? Warum ne 200er ohne Freigabe montiert?

Die Fotos sehen fuer mich so aus, als waere eine Last von ohne gekommen... daher bissle mehr Infos, bitte.

LG
Willi


----------



## FRITZZ_RIDER (9. Mai 2010)

Sorry aber mein Tastatur geht nicht wirklich...
Ich habe damals, bevor ich die Scheibe montiert hab meinen Händler gefragt und der meinte kein Problem.
Was Cube dazu sagt weis ich nochnicht...aber nach dem ersten Bruch vor einem Jahr hatt Cube schon versucht sich quer zu stellen und ich musste 6 Wochen warten...nach dem zweiten Bruch nur 3 Monate später  musste ich 13 WOCHEN!! warten bis Cube sich "erbarmet" und mir einen neuen Rahmen gegeben hat. Nun ist es der dritte Bruch und ich möchte mein Geld zurük denn bisher hatte ich immer Glück und alle Brüche sind bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten bzw. im "stehen" passiert und ich möchte garnicht daran denken was  passieren hätte können wenn mir der Bock bei 60 Sachen aufm Trail gebrochen wär...
Cube wird meines Erachtens nach langasm zu einer Marke die sich gut drauf versteht schöne Rahmen zu desingen (denn schön sind sie, keine Frage) die Physik bleibt da meines Erachtens nach ein wenig auf der Strecke(möchte da auch garnicht weiter darauf eingehen habe die Infos auch nur von meinem Vater der Physik studiert hat und meinem Chef {Fahradladen}). Ich wies nur, ein gerades Rohr ist imrnoch am stabielsten und wenn man sich den Rahmen an der Stelle anschaut ist es fast schon eine Sollbruch Stelle...klar der Bogen nimmt die Hebelkräfte der Bremse auf...jedoch wird er bei jedem ein und ausfedern auch auf zug belastet die Stelle ist somit doppelt ge***. 
Alles was ich sagen kann...ich war mit meinem Fritzz nie in Bikeparks, habe es nicht als Dropmaschiene missbraucht und war damit auch nicht dirten,trailen oder streeten. Ich habe es als abfahrtsorientierten Tourer genuzt...fehlt noch was? wenn ja bitte sagen, Bilder des anderen Bruches in meinem Album


Greeez Falko


----------



## nullstein (9. Mai 2010)

Du hast keine Ahnung von Festigkeitslehre und motzt irgendnen unqualifizierten Mist. Ich verstehe deinen Ärger,aber dein Argument mit der Zugbelastung ist falsch!!!


----------



## EagleEye (9. Mai 2010)

Physik studiert haben hat nichts damit zu tun ob man Mechanik kapiert und einen Fahrradladen zu führen qualifiziert einen auch nicht automatisch dazu


----------



## Musicman (9. Mai 2010)

Ein Bruch entgegen der Belastungsrichtung, bei einem Stoppie?


----------



## EagleEye (9. Mai 2010)

jo Musicman


----------



## Mircwidu (9. Mai 2010)

naja stoppie und dann das vorderrad hoch ziehen. So schaut es zumindest aus.
Ist ärgerlich. aber deswegen gleich zum rundumschlag ausholen.

Schau dir mal an was der Knecht mit nem Fritzz oder Stereo anstellt. Also stabil sind die dinger schon


----------



## Marcel Neubert (9. Mai 2010)

Deinen Ärger mit den Wartezeiten kann ich verstehen-ging mir bei meinen Reklamationen genauso. 

Sagt aber nicht gleich das alles Mist ist, hab mein Fritzz in Frankreich ca. 300 KM bergab bewegt und es hat gehalten-ist nix bebrochen. Und es ist anzumerken das ich mit Ausrüstung 90kg auf die Waage bekomme und nicht immer nur die sauberste Linie fahre.






FRITZZ_RIDER schrieb:


> Sorry aber mein Tastatur geht nicht wirklich...
> Ich habe damals, bevor ich die Scheibe montiert hab meinen Händler gefragt und der meinte kein Problem.
> Was Cube dazu sagt weis ich nochnicht...aber nach dem ersten Bruch vor einem Jahr hatt Cube schon versucht sich quer zu stellen und ich musste 6 Wochen warten...nach dem zweiten Bruch nur 3 Monate später  musste ich 13 WOCHEN!! warten bis Cube sich "erbarmet" und mir einen neuen Rahmen gegeben hat. Nun ist es der dritte Bruch und ich möchte mein Geld zurük denn bisher hatte ich immer Glück und alle Brüche sind bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten bzw. im "stehen" passiert und ich möchte garnicht daran denken was  passieren hätte können wenn mir der Bock bei 60 Sachen aufm Trail gebrochen wär...
> Cube wird meines Erachtens nach langasm zu einer Marke die sich gut drauf versteht schöne Rahmen zu desingen (denn schön sind sie, keine Frage) die Physik bleibt da meines Erachtens nach ein wenig auf der Strecke(möchte da auch garnicht weiter darauf eingehen habe die Infos auch nur von meinem Vater der Physik studiert hat und meinem Chef {Fahradladen}). Ich wies nur, ein gerades Rohr ist imrnoch am stabielsten und wenn man sich den Rahmen an der Stelle anschaut ist es fast schon eine Sollbruch Stelle...klar der Bogen nimmt die Hebelkräfte der Bremse auf...jedoch wird er bei jedem ein und ausfedern auch auf zug belastet die Stelle ist somit doppelt ge***.
> ...


----------



## Mircwidu (9. Mai 2010)

bist ganz schön dick 
ne scherz.

Ich brauch nun definitiv ne neue Feder. die 350 die ich noch hatte passt nicht. Zu lang.
Ich bekomme den Dämpfer mit der 300er im stand zum durchschlagen.
Was würdest du empfehlen erst mal 350er versuchen oder gleich ne 400 nehmen.
Hast du noch welche von deinem DHX rum liegen?
Die passen auch bei meinem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel Neubert (9. Mai 2010)

Hab leider keine ander mehr da, schau mal ebay... würde 400 probieren


----------



## spirello (14. Mai 2010)

"Fahrwerkabstimmung" zu Himmelfahrt





Neuste Evolutionsstufe bei Rob:


----------



## Mircwidu (14. Mai 2010)

und die nächste wurde grad bestellt


----------



## Bikingschorsch (16. Mai 2010)

Hey Leute!

Kann man in einem Fritzz die neue 180er von Fox rauftun oder verändert sich dadurch die Geo zu schlechten? Die 180er ist ja nicht so viel länger als die 160er derselben Marke?

Grüße


----------



## Mitchell (17. Mai 2010)

So, mal ein paar Bilder vom Fritzz in Willingen


----------



## FarmerFive (17. Mai 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich will mir einen Stahlfederdämpfer ins Fritzz einbauen.

Meine Frage dazu wäre:

Wer hat bei welchem Gewicht welche Federrate verbaut?

Danke und Grüße
Farmer Five


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (17. Mai 2010)

schau einfach mal hier: http://www.igorion.com/_coilspring/
ich werde nun bei 67kg plus ausrüstung eine 400er versuchen.
300 ist viel zu weich und 350 muss ich zu stark vorspannen.

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne fährt Marcel bei 85kg eine 500er und will nun mal ne 450 probieren.

Welchen Dämpfer willst verbauen?


----------



## Marcel Neubert (18. Mai 2010)

Fahre nen DHX mit ner 500er Feder bei 85Kg, will aber noch mal ne 450 probieren! 





FarmerFive schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich will mir einen Stahlfederdämpfer ins Fritzz einbauen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mircwidu (18. Mai 2010)

so hier nun meine Updates:
Ausbaustufe V1.5





Dickes Danke an Marcel

und hier Ausbaustufe 2.0:




na was wirds??





Totem Coil DH 2010





Komplettbilder kommen morgen. Muss erst mal Schaft kürzen und alles Ordentlich verbauen. Auserdem warte ich noch auf ne neue Dämpferfeder.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Elbcoastrider (19. Mai 2010)

meine Herren, jetzt wird's allmählich interessant hier...die Stahlfeder-im-Fritzz-Manie scheint ja ohne Ende zu wachsen! 

@ FarmerFive: Ich hab im Vanilla eine 500er drin bei 87 kg Lebendgewicht, FAST schon ein bißchen hart, aber dennoch ein gutes Ansprechverhalten...ne 450er würde es aber bestimmt auch tun, ich glaub ich werde Herrn Neubert dahingehend nacheifern und es mal probieren... 

und mein lieber XC01 Biker, so wie du hier vorlegst ist es eine wahre Pracht! 
Dass du aber einen mindestens großartigen Fahr- und Auswertebericht abliefern musst ist ja wohl klar...und ich bin gespannt auf die Bilder! 
Denn so ne Totem...hach ja...*träum*...


----------



## Elbcoastrider (19. Mai 2010)

...ach ja p.s.:
mal abgesehen von den genialen Fotos...sag mal Mitchell, macht sich der alte Fritzz im Park tatsächlich so gut wie's den Anschein erweckt?


----------



## Mircwidu (19. Mai 2010)

Fahrbericht kommt.
Kann aber nur besser werden zur Talas, da ich die Luftfederelemente nicht zum funktionieren gebracht habe mit meinem Gewicht. Der DÃ¤mpfer hat mich zum Coil gebracht.

Die Totem hab ich nun so gÃ¼nstig bekommen, das ich unter 100â¬ zum Talas verkauf zuzahlen musste (inkl. weicher Feder).

Erster groÃer ausrit wird in 1 1/2 Wochen Bichofsmais.


----------



## Büscherammler (19. Mai 2010)

Die Totem ist aber imo ein bischen too much für den Rahmen. 
Warum hast du keine Lyrik Coil oder eine Van genommen? 

Aber die Optik ist auf jeden Fall fett


----------



## Mircwidu (19. Mai 2010)

naja das kommt drauf an.
Ich habe mir das Fritzz als Touren Freerider aufbauen wollen.
So Too much finde ich sie gar nicht. Die EinbauhÃ¶he ist nicht viel mehr wie eine 36ger und die Lyrik wollte ich dann eher mit der DH-Kartusche also 170mm.
Als ich dann den Preisunterschied von nur 50â¬ gesehen habe und die einbauhÃ¶he kommplett gleich ist (laut Freeride). Habe ich mich nach der Optik entschieden. Und da gewinnt nun mal die Totem


----------



## Elbcoastrider (19. Mai 2010)

"tu matsch" würd ich auch nicht sagen, das könnte höchstens Cube selbst behaupten, falls dir der Rahmen tatsächlich irgendwann "tschööö" sagen sollte und es um einen Garantie-Ersatz geht...denn oridschinaaal is dat nich mit so ne 180er, ne ne ne! 

ABER andererseits...who cares!?!


----------



## Mircwidu (19. Mai 2010)

Rahmen wurde sowieso einzeln gekauft zu nem sehr guten Kurs.
Von daher. Auserdem hab ich noch mal schnell bei nem Cubehändler umd die Ecke gefragt.
Der sagte kein Thema man sollte nur die Gabel nicht mit einschicken.

Selbst wenn er Tschöööö sagen sollte, ist ja Platz für den Hanzz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elbcoastrider (19. Mai 2010)

boah wie gemein!
du spielst schon mit dem Gedanken fremd zu gehen, noch bevor eure Beziehung in die (Rahmen)Brüche gegangen ist?   

aber der Hanzzi ist schon ein schmucker Bursche, das stimmt...


----------



## Mircwidu (19. Mai 2010)

nein ich werd mein Fritzz so lange fahren wie die beziehung hält.
Bei meinem Gewicht kann das lange sein 

Man kann sich ja ein wenig apetit holen aber gegessen wird daheim.


----------



## Mitchell (19. Mai 2010)

Moinsen,
@Elbcoastrider: der Fritzz taugt mir im Park mehr als bergauf, lässt sich super bewegen, macht alles mit, bin vorher ein Yeti as-x in Rahmengröße s gefahren, das war ein bissel kürzer und ein ganz kleines bissel agiler- dafür aber ein Eingelenker mit allen Nachteilen... also mein Fritzz funzt definitiv besser. 
Muss dazu sagen daß ich das Fritzz eher für bergab gebaut habe, dafür taugt's mir richtig gut- und bergauf lässt es sich auch angenehm treten, durch die Gabel (2010er MZ 55 RV) ist es nicht so die Bergfex, was es aber durch einen unglaublichen Spaßfaktor bergab ersetzt- hatte anfangs ein bissel Sorge wegen eventuellem unterschiedlichen Ansprechverhalten von Stahlfeder vorne und Luft hinten, nach ein bissel Einstellerei und ausprobieren ist beim draufsetzen subjektiv kein Unterschied spürbar. Aber die Stahlfederdämpferbastelei der Fritzzfreunde hier finde ich sehr interessant, da mich beim RP23 zum einen diese doofe Einstellschraube nervt (sehr knapp beim einfedern) und ich das Propedal-Geschiß für mich als nicht lebensnotwendig erachte, da der Hinterbau bergauf selbst ohne Propedal gut und subjektiv nahezu wippfrei funzt...

@ XC 01 Biker: Bin nach dem Dirtmasters in Winterberg ab Dienstag, den 25.05. bis Donnerstag, den 27.05. in Bischofsmais, bist du dann auch da oder die Woche darauf? Würde mir den Stahlfederumbau gerne mal live anschauen...


----------



## Mircwidu (19. Mai 2010)

also wir fahren vom 28.05-30.05 nach B-Mais.
Sind ne recht große truppe.

Freu mich schon richtig. Wird mein erster Park aufenthalt.


----------



## Elbcoastrider (19. Mai 2010)

danke für die fixe Antwort...interessant zu lesen, vor dem Hintergrund betrachtet dass doch so viele immer gegen einen Park-Einsatz vom Fritzz wettern...oftmals ja auch als Nicht-Fritzz-Besitzer...schön endlich mal eine mit Bildern belegte gegenläufige Meinung zu hören!


----------



## EagleEye (19. Mai 2010)

Mitchell, für bergab und Parks hätte ich mir an deiner Stelle einen richtigen DH/FR Rahmen besorgt. Klar das Fritzz läuft super auch bergab, aber ich hab schon einen zerstörten Rahmen gesehen was mich etwas vorsichtiger werden lässt.
Außerdem fahr ich seit diesem Jahr nen Pudel und ich muss sagen, der lässt sich bergab um Welten besser bewegen als das Fritzz. Klar er ist nen DH Bike mit all den Nachteilen (Gewicht/wippen) aber da ich ihn zu 90% im Park benutz stört mich das wenig, dafür hält er einfach mehr aus und ist besser dafür geeignet.


----------



## Mircwidu (19. Mai 2010)

dann schau dir einfach mal die zerstörten Canyon Rahmen oder Bergamont usw. an.
Jeder Rahmen kann mal Brechen, solange das nicht beim normalen Einsatzgebiet pasiert ist es kein Ding.

Und wie Marcel schon geschrieben hatte. Schau dir mal an was der Knecht (Andre Wagenknecht) mit nem Stereo anstellt. Die dinger halten schon bissl was.
Fritzz ist für mich jetzt ein Touren FR bis Enduro.
Wenn ich öfter in den Park komme kann man ja über ein reinen DHler nachdenken.


----------



## EagleEye (19. Mai 2010)

ja klar für mich ist das auch nen Enduro, dafür nehm ichs auch.
Nur was sich hier einige bauen oder beschreiben klingt für mich mehr nach Bikepark als Enduro


----------



## Mitchell (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo @all,

@ EagleEye: Bin der Meinung, daß das Fritzz Bikepark-tauglich ist, solange man nicht extreme Sachen macht und sich um einen "smoothen" Fahrstil bemüht sollte es da schon ein bissel was aushalten, vom Federweg her isses auch ausreichend, wenn der Rahmen brechen sollte- wovon ich nicht ausgehe, aber man hat schon Pferde kotzen sehen :kotz:- dann verläuft es a) hoffentlich gut und b) hat mich Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer nicht viel gekostet, also müsste ich mir dann was anderes kaufen. 
Habe mir das Bike gekauft da ich mir Ende Januar den Ellbogen ausgerenkt habe und dieses Jahr keine Rennen und ein wenig mehr Singletrails fahren möchte, denke aber (vor allem nach den vergangenen Wochen, in denen der Fritzz seine Eignung für beides bewiesen hat) daß das Rad auch durchaus länger bei häufigerem Bikeparkeinsatz halten wird. Wenn das Gegenteil eintritt, werde ich hier Bilder posten und mich bitterböse beschweren 
Fahre am liebsten Strecken wie den Freeride in Willingen, den Freecross in Winterberg, Local "DH" Tracks, also nicht die Monstergaps oder Riesendrops, bemühe mich flüssig zu fahren um Belastungen zu minimieren, bin also recht zuversichtlich keine Pics von meinem allerersten gebrochenen Rahmen posten zu müssen 

@Elbcoastrider: Freut mich wenn du dich freust, gerne 

@XC01Biker: Schade, da sind wir wieder weg, trotzdem viel Spaß, den kannst und wirst du in Bischofsmais sicher haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (20. Mai 2010)

dann dir mal viel Glück das es so bleibt 

Nen Bekannter hat seinen Rahmen bei nem harmlosen Sprung übern Table kaputt gemacht, Unterrohr eingeknickt. Ich denk er ist bisschen ******* aufgekommen und wohl auch in ne kleine Mulde aber für seinen Rahmen wars zuviel.
Aber vielleicht wars auch nur nen Materialfehler bei ihm und wir haben Glück und unsere Rahmen halten ewig (was ich hoffe)


----------



## derAndre (20. Mai 2010)

Mitchell schrieb:


> Fahre am liebsten Strecken wie den Freeride in Willingen, den Freecross in Winterberg, Local "DH" Tracks, also nicht die Monstergaps oder Riesendrops, bemühe mich flüssig zu fahren um Belastungen zu minimieren, bin also recht zuversichtlich keine Pics von meinem allerersten gebrochenen Rahmen posten zu müssen



Für Strecken wie den Freecross in Winterberg ist der Rahmen sicherlich geeignet. Die geht sogar recht flüssig mit meinem Stereo. Man kann sich immer bemühen sauber zu fahren, macht ja auch viel mehr Spaß aber es geht ja darum wenn man das mal nicht schafft. Ich behaupte es gibt kaum jemanden dem das immer gelingt und liegt ja das Problem. Ich freue mich trotzdem auf Actionfotos von deinem Fritzz und will keine von nem gebrochenen Rahmen sehen, ist das klar? 



EagleEye schrieb:


> dann dir mal  viel Glück das es so bleibt
> 
> Nen Bekannter hat seinen Rahmen bei nem harmlosen Sprung übern Table  kaputt gemacht, Unterrohr eingeknickt. Ich denk er ist bisschen *******  aufgekommen und wohl auch in ne kleine Mulde aber für seinen Rahmen wars  zuviel.
> Aber vielleicht wars auch nur nen Materialfehler bei ihm und wir haben  Glück und unsere Rahmen halten ewig (was ich hoffe)



Pech haben kann man immer. Der Rahmen kann dir auch beim Trailsurfen bei ner unglücklichen Landung, nem verbockter Minidrop o.ä. brechen. Davor ist wohl kaum ein Rahmen gefeit.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (20. Mai 2010)

Hi, dann laßt uns mal die Rahmen Testen und ggf. gegen einen Hanzz upgraten 
Bei nächsten Besuch in Beerfelden nehme ich es jeden fall mal mit .


----------



## EagleEye (20. Mai 2010)

in Beerfelden wurde das eine zerstört 
aber meins hat Beerfelden bisher super überlebt


----------



## Mircwidu (20. Mai 2010)

so hier noch mal komplett:
















nun freu ich mich auf den ersten richtigen einsatz


----------



## Edmonton (20. Mai 2010)

@XC01_Biker
Das is ja mal ein tolles Fritzz. 
Gute Parts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spirello (20. Mai 2010)

Das ist ja mal eine geile Kiste. Aber der schwarze Kabelbinder an der Gabel ist voll unstylisch. Das muß noch geändert werden 
Hast Du eigentlich mal probiert, das Oberteil vom Dämpfer um 180° zu drehen?


----------



## Mircwidu (20. Mai 2010)

spirello schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal eine geile Kiste. Aber der schwarze Kabelbinder an der Gabel ist voll unstylisch. Das muß noch geändert werden
> Hast Du eigentlich mal probiert, das Oberteil vom Dämpfer um 180° zu drehen?



Das ist sogar der Original Rock Shox.
Aber da muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen.

Bzgl Dämpfer. Du meinst den Schlauch auf der Kurbelseite zu haben oder?
Hab ich vorhin noch mal versucht. War aber nicht zufriden wie dann der Schlauch lag.
Muss ich mir noch mal anschauen.

@Edmonton
Danke.

Hab auch lange gesucht und jetzt grad wieder umgebaut damit es so da steht.


----------



## Edmonton (20. Mai 2010)

Was ist das genau für ein Dämpfer im Heck?


----------



## Mircwidu (20. Mai 2010)

Ist ein X-Fusion Vector DH2+.
Laut meinen Informationen Baugleich mit dem DHX 5.0 nur ohne ProPedal. Was meiner meinung nach keinen sinn in dem Dämpfersegment mach.

Er hat Bottom Out (einstellbare Endprogresion) Druckstufe und Zugstufe.
Detailbilder hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7130076&postcount=1362


----------



## spirello (20. Mai 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Bzgl Dämpfer. Du meinst den Schlauch auf der Kurbelseite zu haben oder?
> Hab ich vorhin noch mal versucht. War aber nicht zufriden wie dann der Schlauch lag.
> Muss ich mir noch mal anschauen.



Nee, ich mein wirklich das Oberteil des Dämpfers mit den "Verstellknöpfen"


----------



## Mircwidu (20. Mai 2010)

aso ja hab ich. komm nun gut an die zugstufe. Also die zeigt jetzt richtung Reifen


----------



## Edmonton (20. Mai 2010)

Ok Danke.
Mit Vector wußte ich was, war mir aber nicht so sicher.


----------



## Büscherammler (21. Mai 2010)

@XC01

Schaut wirklich fein aus (Nur bitte noch Leitungen kürzen)


----------



## Elbcoastrider (21. Mai 2010)

oh man, ich glaub ich bin n bißchen verliebt...nix gegen mein schönes rot-schwarz, aber mit der Totem...schon schick, schon schick! 

die Totem sieht aus, als wenn sie für's Fritzz gemacht wäre! 
Es wäre ja SCHÖN, wenn die irgendwann auch mal SERIENMÄSSIG verbaut werden würde...
(ich winke ganz arg mit dem Zaunpfahl liebe Cube-Leute  )


----------



## Mircwidu (21. Mai 2010)

Leider ist laut letzen Infos Cube nun auch beim Hanzz von der Totem weg.

Wird in beiden Versionen die 36ger 180mm verbaut werden.
Was ich eigentlich nicht verstehen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitchell (21. Mai 2010)

Servus zusammen,
naja, also absolute Unfehlbarkeit mag ich meinem Fahrkönnen auch noch nicht zusprechen, but I'm tryin' hard 
Denke auch das immer was passieren kann, also Daumendrücken dasser hält- ist aber recht schwierig während der Fahrt... so, reise jatzt mal gen Winterberg und dann nach B-mais, bis <Ende nächster Woche mal, 
@XC 01-Biker: Viel Spaß im Bayrischen Wald!

@alle anderen: Viel Spaß mit dem schönen Weekend- Wetter!

MfG
Mitchell


----------



## Marcel Neubert (21. Mai 2010)

Die Totem ist gut aber ich freu mich das die die Fox verbauen wenn ich es mir zu lege 



XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Leider ist laut letzen Infos Cube nun auch beim Hanzz von der Totem weg.
> 
> Wird in beiden Versionen die 36ger 180mm verbaut werden.
> Was ich eigentlich nicht verstehen kann.


----------



## Mircwidu (21. Mai 2010)

stehts etwa schon fest?


----------



## rSkull (25. Mai 2010)

Beim der letzten Kontrolle des Luftdrucks meiner Gabel kam Öl mit. Sobald ich den Luftdruck mit der Dämpferpumpe verringert habe trat Öl aus dem Ventil. Es waren nur ein paar ml und hat auch schnell aufgehört. Hatte diese Kontrollen schon seit längerem nicht mehr durchgeführt. War das bei euch auch?

Ach ja, ist die Original Rock Shox Lyric verbaut.


----------



## pinocchi0 (25. Mai 2010)

hmm entwerder fox talas oder ne rock shock lyric

oder meinste fox dämpfer lyric gabel ?

muss wohl eine dichtung hin sein, normal ist das nicht. rücklaufventil/dichtung kaputt?!


----------



## sirk (25. Mai 2010)

ja moinsen ersma an die ganzen fritzz besitzer 

bin kurz davor mir ebenfalls ein fritzz (the one 2009) in white n' cocoa zu kaufen.
jetzt stellt sich mir nur die frage, ob ich eine nummer kleiner kaufen soll als sonst?! 
nach allgemeinheit müßte ich nach größe und schrittlänge ein 20 zöller nehmen.
frage nur deshalb weil man als hier und da liest, dass es besser sei 1 nummer kleiner zu nehmen da dies dem 'fahrverhalten' entgegen käme auf trails und dh abfahrten! -.O

ist da was dran?

grüße


----------



## EagleEye (25. Mai 2010)

das ist eine persönliche Sache, je nachdem was du mehr magst
z.b. ich bevorzuge die passende Größe, weil sonst klopp ich mir die Knie am Lenker auf


----------



## rSkull (25. Mai 2010)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> hmm entwerder fox talas oder ne rock shock lyric
> 
> oder meinste fox dämpfer lyric gabel ?
> 
> muss wohl eine dichtung hin sein, normal ist das nicht. rücklaufventil/dichtung kaputt?!




Uuuups, natürlich ist die Rede von der Rock Shox Lyric 2-Step.
Muss da mal rücksprache mit meinem Dealer halten. Wie gesagt war nicht viel, ist halt aus dem Auslassventil meiner Pumpe gesprudelt, die Suppe. 

Naja, gruß


----------



## spirello (25. Mai 2010)

sirk schrieb:


> jetzt stellt sich mir nur die frage, ob ich eine nummer kleiner kaufen soll als sonst?!



Sei vorsichtig mit der "Nummer kleiner". Ich hab vor ein paar Monden mal die Größen der Fritzz-Fahrer aus dem Forum zusammengetragen:

Rahmen	Größe	  Schrittlänge
16	        173	80
18	        178	
18	        180	83
18	        180	
18	        182	84
18	        183	
18	        184	86
18     	184	
18	        185	
18	        186	87
18	        188	87
18	        193	
18  	        193	
20	        186	86
20	        188	86
20	        190	86
20	        190	
20	        192	87
20	        192	87

Früher gab es mal den Spruch "Länge läuft".  Ich persönlich fahre 18'' bei 1,75 cm Köpergröße und 81cm Schrittlänge und es passt für mich perfekt. Ich komme enge Spitzkehren auch ohne Umsetzen gut rum. Und wenn's mal schneller den Trail runtergeht, läuft es durch den etwas längeren Radstand einfach ruhiger.

Am Besten ist immer noch ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. Mai 2010)

Meins


----------



## sirk (26. Mai 2010)

spirello schrieb:


> Sei vorsichtig mit der "Nummer kleiner". Ich hab vor ein paar Monden mal die Größen der Fritzz-Fahrer aus dem Forum zusammengetragen:
> 
> Rahmen    Größe      Schrittlänge
> 16            173    80
> ...



wow da hat sich einer aber echt mühe gegeben was die maße angeht^^
erstmal thx für info


----------



## rSkull (27. Mai 2010)

20 197 94


----------



## mzaskar (28. Mai 2010)

mit dem Fritzzle auf dem Trail


----------



## rSkull (31. Mai 2010)

Cool, von wem is die musik?


----------



## gerrit981 (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

mich habe mir mein Fritzz mit aktuellem Rahmen wieder aufgebaut.

In 18" bei 1,85 m und 89 cm musste ich die P6 noch ein paar cm Absägen.
Jetzt ist halt ein 90 mm Vorbau drauf, was schon recht lang ist.

Beim Spicy passt mir die 18" auch, das ist sogar noch einen cm Kürzer mit dem 45 mm Vorbau als das Fritzz.

Ein 20"wäre in beiden fällen auch okay gewesen.

Übrigens bin ich bereits mehr als 100 hm mit dem Fritzz/Spicy am Stück gefahren.

Gruss
Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (31. Mai 2010)

rSkull schrieb:


> Cool, von wem is die musik?



Moby - Extreme Ways


----------



## mzaskar (31. Mai 2010)

Mit dem Fritzzle auf meinem diesjährigen geilsten Trail  Von 1 - 4 ein Trail 

1. 2. 3. 4. 
War ganz schön im A.... zum Schluss


----------



## Mitchell (1. Juni 2010)

So, wieder zurück aus Bischofsmais, bin immer mehr von der Bikeparktauglichkeit vom Fritzz überzeugt, war viel auf der Freeride- sehr spaßig bei den Regenschauern  
Habe leider keine Actionfotos vom Fritzz, waren in den zwei Tagen doch lieber fahren 




Dafür hat's in Winterberg auf dem Dirtmasters nen neuen Lenkstock bekommen:


----------



## marvellos (1. Juni 2010)

Mitchell schrieb:


> Habe leider keine Actionfotos vom Fritzz, waren   in den zwei Tagen doch lieber fahren



kein wunder bei dem teil


----------



## Mircwidu (1. Juni 2010)

von wann bis wann wart ihr denn in B-Mais?
Wir waren von Freitag bis Sonntag. Sind Sonntag leider wetterbedingt nicht mehr gefahren.


----------



## Mitchell (1. Juni 2010)

@XC01 Biker:

Waren von Dienstag nachmittag (Leider die frühe Abreise verschlafen  ) bis Donnerstag Liftende da, Dienstag war noch super Wetter, sind noch anderthalb Stunden alles angucken gefahren da mein Kollege das erste Mal da war, Mittwoch dann ab morgens Regenschauer, ab frühem nachmittag riß die Wolkendecke auf und zum Liftschluß war der EvilEye-Trail dann auch wieder trocken (zumindest das Holz), haben da drei Aachener kennengelernt mit denen wir Mittwoch und Donnerstag nen Singletrail (den 12er) gefahren sind, da kommste in Wastlsäge raus und schiebst so ca. 2,3km bis zum Lift zurück (oder du hast ein Fritzz und kurbelst gemütlich neben den schiebenden her^^)... Donnerstag hat's bis Liftschluß immer wieder übelste Schauer gehabt, sind den 12er einmal gefahren und von nem krassen Schauer in der Abfahrt überrascht worden- war aber gerade bei dem Regen supergeil, die Freeride wird dann noch technischer- aber für meinen Geschmack macht die dann auch richtig Spaß 
Sind viel zum fahren gekommen, wenn du eh nass bist ist's auch egal, halt immer in Bewegung bleiben 

Und, wie war dein erster Bikeparkaufenthalt? Hoffe du hattest viel Spaß und alle sind gesund zurück gekommen?


----------



## Marcel Neubert (1. Juni 2010)

Bis auf mein Fritzz sind alle gesund geblieben... Die Freeride find ich einfach mal total geil! Schön technisch und verblockt da sie sehr nass war! 





Waren von Dienstag nachmittag (Leider die frühe Abreise verschlafen  ) bis Donnerstag Liftende da, Dienstag war noch super Wetter, sind noch anderthalb Stunden alles angucken gefahren da mein Kollege das erste Mal da war, Mittwoch dann ab morgens Regenschauer, ab frühem nachmittag riß die Wolkendecke auf und zum Liftschluß war der EvilEye-Trail dann auch wieder trocken (zumindest das Holz), haben da drei Aachener kennengelernt mit denen wir Mittwoch und Donnerstag nen Singletrail (den 12er) gefahren sind, da kommste in Wastlsäge raus und schiebst so ca. 2,3km bis zum Lift zurück (oder du hast ein Fritzz und kurbelst gemütlich neben den schiebenden her^^)... Donnerstag hat's bis Liftschluß immer wieder übelste Schauer gehabt, sind den 12er einmal gefahren und von nem krassen Schauer in der Abfahrt überrascht worden- war aber gerade bei dem Regen supergeil, die Freeride wird dann noch technischer- aber für meinen Geschmack macht die dann auch richtig Spaß 
Sind viel zum fahren gekommen, wenn du eh nass bist ist's auch egal, halt immer in Bewegung bleiben 

Und, wie war dein erster Bikeparkaufenthalt? Hoffe du hattest viel Spaß und alle sind gesund zurück gekommen?[/QUOTE]


----------



## spirello (1. Juni 2010)

Marcel Neubert schrieb:


> Bis auf mein Fritzz sind alle gesund geblieben.



Gut, der Rob hat der Strecke noch ein Schaltauge geopfert. 



Marcel Neubert schrieb:


> Die Freeride find ich einfach mal total geil! Schön technisch und verblockt da sie sehr nass war!



So schieden sich die Geister. Meins war eher die Downhillstrecke bzw. die 1. Hälfte vom Freeride-Teil. 

Haben am Samstag mit Locals noch eine 10km Freeride-Tour nach Deggendorf gemacht, die ging auch richtig gut ab. Zurück ging's dann mit 'nem Shuttle.

Begeistert war ich von meiner Saint. Die hat kein einziges Mal irgendwie gezickt. Dabei hab ich noch die Originalbeläge drin. 

Alles in allem, klasse.


----------



## Mircwidu (1. Juni 2010)

der erste Aufenthalt war wirklich super.
Freitag lief es wie sau bis zu nem Sturz und Samstag war dann so lala.
Hab den kopf nicht frei bekommen aber egal. Spaß hats gemacht besonders in der Gruppe (waren 12 Leute davon 3 Fritzz).

Danke an die Erinnerung. Muss da noch ein Ersatz besorgen.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (1. Juni 2010)

Bring mir gleich mal einen mit 





XC01_Biker schrieb:


> der erste Aufenthalt war wirklich super.
> Freitag lief es wie sau bis zu nem Sturz und Samstag war dann so lala.
> Hab den kopf nicht frei bekommen aber egal. Spaß hats gemacht besonders in der Gruppe (waren 12 Leute davon 3 Fritzz).
> 
> Danke an die Erinnerung. Muss da noch ein Ersatz besorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## es geht auch an (1. Juni 2010)

sucht noch wer ein fritzz 2009 the one ?


----------



## Mitchell (2. Juni 2010)

Na dann habt ihr ja auch Spaß gehabt- habe dem Park ein Ultegra-Schaltwerk geopfert, wohl dem der ein Hardtail als Ersatzteilträger dabei hat- auch super wenn man bei Regen die Bremse nicht entlüften möchte 

Wollen im August oder September nochmal an den Geißkopf, der 10km Freeride-Singletrail nach Regen/Deggendorf runter fehlt mir auch noch auf meiner To do- Liste


----------



## Albert (2. Juni 2010)

Mitchell schrieb:


> der 10km Freeride-Singletrail nach Regen/Deggendorf runter fehlt mir auch noch auf meiner To do- Liste



Der interessiert mich auch. Gibt´s dazu irgendwo mehr Infos?

Danke

Albert


----------



## Mitchell (3. Juni 2010)

@Albert: Guckstu http://www.bikepark.net/  , dieses Weekend ist da Festival und offizielle WiedererÃ¶ffnung vom Evil Eye, die wollten da ne gefÃ¼hrte Tour mit Shuttle zurÃ¼ck anbieten, habe mit dem Schrauber da geredet und er sagte daÃ es da wohl viele Abzweigungen wÃ¤ren und man sich da prima verfahren kÃ¶nnte ;-) Naja, die wollten die Tour wohl im Sommer auf Anfrage fÃ¼r Gruppen von 6 Personen fÃ¼r ? â¬ (fÃ¼r's Shuttle) anbieten, fragen kost' nix...


----------



## Saltyballs84 (4. Juni 2010)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> sucht noch wer ein fritzz 2009 the one ?



jaaa ich


----------



## es geht auch an (4. Juni 2010)

Saltyballs84 schrieb:


> jaaa ich



hast eine pm .....


----------



## jan84 (4. Juni 2010)

Durfte heute feststellen, dass mein Oberschenkel stabiler ist als der XT-Schalthebel und das Fritzz im Bikepark (Wildbad) erfreulich gut funktioniert . Insbesondere von der Durolux war ich mal wieder überrascht, die in keinster Weise negativ aufgefallen ist. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Marcel Neubert (7. Juni 2010)

Wenn jemand interesse an einer 36 Fox Talas RC2 hat bitte melden, will ne Stahlfederjabel verbauen....


----------



## Mircwidu (8. Juni 2010)

stell sie am besten hier in den Bikemarkt. Kannst gar nicht so schnell schaune wie sie weg geht.

Was soll es werden? Van, Lyrik, Totem....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frichte1 (8. Juni 2010)

Marcel Neubert schrieb:


> Wenn jemand interesse an einer 36 Fox Talas RC2 hat bitte melden, will ne Stahlfederjabel verbauen....



Fried ... wie kommt denn diese Erkenntnis zu Stande?


----------



## Marcel Neubert (8. Juni 2010)

Mag ne Van oder eine Lyrik haben..


----------



## SRX-Prinz (10. Juni 2010)

Hi , ich habe ein 170Dh Coil Lyrik und bin total begeistert !!!


----------



## jan84 (14. Juni 2010)

Hatte die vorletzte Tour ein leichtes Knacken, gestern bei der Tour wurdes doch nervig. Heute mal ein bisschen geschraubt, hatte das Tretlager vermutet, was ich dann aber zu sehen bekam überraschte mich doch ein wenig *g*. Kurbel ganz normal ausgebaut, aber irgendwie wollte die Kurbel nicht normal demontiert werden . 









Naja, alles sauber gemacht und das Lager mit ordentlich Kleber wieder in die Schale, mal gucken wie lang es hält . Das Lager ist übrigens  nur ca. vier bis fünf Monate alt.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## rSkull (15. Juni 2010)

Das lager hat bei mir auch geknackt, hänlder hatte es ausgebaut gefettet und gereinigt. Mittlerweile nach ca. 2 Monaten und ein paar Kilometer mehr hats wieder angefangen. Ich muss es nochmal ausbauen und reinigen.

Gruß


----------



## Kitesurfer (19. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

Heute habe ich bei der Reinigung von meinem Fritzz feststellen müssen, dass der Rahmen einen Riss/Bruch in der Hinterbaustrebe hat... 

Auf der Antriebsseite ist die Strebe fast komplett durch und auf der anderen Seite ist ein Riss zu erkennen.

Ich weiß echt nicht wie das passieren konnte, bin bis jetzt nur Touren gefahren, teilweise kleine Drops, kleine Sprünge - halt Enduro, aber nix Wildes.

Falls wie bei dem anderen Typen mit dem Rahmenbruch von letztens die Frage nach er Scheibengröße aufkommt: Ist eine 180 mm Scheibe.

Was auch noch sehr seltsam ist, ist das der Bruch nahezu genau an der selben Stelle aufgetreten ist wie bei dem anderen Typen, nur bei mir halt mehr auf der Antriebsseite.

Ich habe Cube vorhin auch per Kontaktformular angeschrieben und hoffe das die sich schnell um den Fall kümmern. Ich will in 2 Wochen eigentlich einen Alpencross mit dem Fritzz machen und jetzt stehe ich da - ohne Bike...

Jetzt wird sich herausstellen wie gut der Service von Cube ist.

Grüße,

Damian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bymike (20. Juni 2010)

falls du dein Fritzz über einen Händler bezogen hast, wende dich sofort an diesen und geh mit Nachdruck an die Sache ran, dass ein Ersatz nicht lange auf sich warten lässt! 

Dann solltest du das auch in 2 Wochen schaffen!


----------



## Marcel Neubert (20. Juni 2010)

Stelle dich auf lange Wartezeiten ein... 2-3Monate hat es bei mir meist gedauert! Will dir aber ne den Mut rauben.





Kitesurfer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Heute habe ich bei der Reinigung von meinem Fritzz feststellen müssen, dass der Rahmen einen Riss/Bruch in der Hinterbaustrebe hat...
> 
> ...


----------



## Bymike (20. Juni 2010)

Wie gesagt, Nachdruck. Da soll der Händler dann so oft wie möglich anrufen, die Dringlichkeit schildern und dann wird das auch.


----------



## Kitesurfer (20. Juni 2010)

Marcel Neubert schrieb:


> Stelle dich auf lange Wartezeiten ein... 2-3Monate hat es bei mir meist gedauert! Will dir aber ne den Mut rauben.



oh ! das ist aber keine gute Nahricht  
ich werde euch berichten wie die Sache ausgegangen ist...

Es würde mich interessieren wie viele Fritzz Rahmen schon zu Bruch gegangen sind und was die vermutete Ursache dafür sein könnte...


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juni 2010)

Die Biegung und die Schweißnaht des Gegenhalters für das Schaltkabel.


----------



## Kitesurfer (20. Juni 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Biegung und die Schweißnaht des Gegenhalters für das Schaltkabel.



Meinst du also fehler beim schweißen Bzw. Materialfehler oder ein allgemeiner Kunstruktionsfehler ?


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juni 2010)

Kitesurfer schrieb:


> Meinst du also fehler beim schweißen Bzw. Materialfehler oder ein allgemeiner Kunstruktionsfehler ?



schwierig zu sagen, aber in einer Biegung ist meist ein Schwachpunkt ....

ich denke mal es ist eher die Summe (Biegung, Schweißpunkt, Konifizierung) der Schwächungen .... Aber ich bin auch kein Materialwissenschaftler oder Maschinenbauer ....


----------



## undetaker (22. Juni 2010)

Moin,

das hat nur bedingt was mit der Biegung zu tun, der Schwachpunkt ist ganz klar die Wärmeeinflusszone der Schweißnaht, währe in dem entsprechenden Bereich keine Schweißnaht, würde das wahrscheinlich halten.
Normalerweise werden für die Alurahmen selbstaushärtende Aluminiumlegierungen verwendet, was bedeutet, dass die Bereiche wo geschweißt wird, nach dem Schweißen in diesem Bereich weich werden, bzw. nicht ihre eigentliche Zugfestigkeit aufweisen, aus diesem Grund werden die Rahmen Wärmebehandelt um das Aushärten der Legierung zu beschleunigen.
Nichts desto trotz bleibt eine *Wärmeeinflusszone*, zudem habe ich den Einbrand der Schweißnaht (Kerbe) und den verformten Bereich (Radius im Rohr), wer schon mal ein stück Aluminium verbogen hat, weiß das man das nicht allzu oft machen kann bis es bricht. Zudem kann ich mir vorstellen, dass die Parameter der Schweißung und das verwendete Schweißgut auch eine Rolle spielen, wenn auch untergeordnet.

Bei den Bildern der Gebrochenen Rahmen, kann man ganz klar die Belastungsrichtung und die Sollbruchstelle (im negativen Sinn) ablesen, Belastung nach vorne, Riss (Bruch) an der Schweißnaht des Zuggegenhalters und Belastungsrichtung entgegengesetzt, Riss (Bruch) an der Bremszangenaufnahme.

Gruß Legi


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juni 2010)

Kann es sein das bei meinem die Zuggegenhalter etwas weiter von der Biegung entfernt sind





oder ist das nur positives Denken  

Obwohl ich schon etwas entäuscht wäre, wenn das Fritzz bricht und mein olles AMS trotz fetter Beule 





schon über ein Jahr klaglos weiterfährt


----------



## Kitesurfer (22. Juni 2010)

Ja das klingt sehr überzeugend, wenn das wirklich so ist dann sollte es kein Problem beim Garantieaustausch geben, ist ja ein klarer Konstruktionsproblem. Habe gerade den Rahmen eingepackt und werde ihn morgen zu meinem Händler schicken. Mal schauen wie lange es dauern wird...
Gruß, Damian  




undetaker schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> das hat nur bedingt was mit der Biegung zu tun, der Schwachpunkt ist ganz klar die Wärmeeinflusszone der Schweißnaht, währe in dem entsprechenden Bereich keine Schweißnaht, würde das wahrscheinlich halten.
> Normalerweise werden für die Alurahmen selbstaushärtende Aluminiumlegierungen verwendet, was bedeutet, dass die Bereiche wo geschweißt wird, nach dem Schweißen in diesem Bereich weich werden, bzw. nicht ihre eigentliche Zugfestigkeit aufweisen, aus diesem Grund werden die Rahmen Wärmebehandelt um das Aushärten der Legierung zu beschleunigen.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sagi T 754 (16. Juli 2010)

Gibt es schon was neues wegen Deinem Rahmen? Warte z.Z auch noch auf mein 2010 the one....


----------



## ganja23 (19. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
mir gestern bei einer Fahrt  die Schraube rechts neben der X12 rausgefallen. Die Hülse konnte ich glücklicherweise wiederfinden. 
Weiß irgendwer wo man die Schraube nachbestellen kann?


----------



## jan84 (19. Juli 2010)

Direkt bei Syntace (www.syntace.de) im Onlineshop. Kostet glaubich 5 Euro und wiegt nur einen Bruchteil von dem Stahlbrocken den Cube verbaut (4 vs 12g). Außerdem reißt die Syntace Schraube wirklich ab wenns draufankommt. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## WilliButz (19. Juli 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Direkt bei Syntace (www.syntace.de) im Onlineshop. Kostet glaubich 5 Euro und wiegt nur einen Bruchteil von dem Stahlbrocken den Cube verbaut (4 vs 12g). Außerdem reißt die Syntace Schraube wirklich ab wenns draufankommt.


Aber Durchmesser vom Kopf ist kleiner als bei der Cube-Schraube. Bitt frag nicht warum....

LG
Willi


----------



## mzaskar (19. Juli 2010)




----------



## jan84 (20. Juli 2010)

WilliButz schrieb:


> Aber Durchmesser vom Kopf ist kleiner als bei der Cube-Schraube. Bitt frag nicht warum....
> 
> LG
> Willi



Sollte aber kein Problem sein, zumindest funktionierts bei mir seit >1000km problemlos mit der Syntace schraube.


----------



## Noklos (24. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
Ich hab ein großes Problem und wollte euch mal um Hilfe bitten.
Ich habe seit 2 Tagen die Möglichkeit an ein 2008er Fritzz The One zu kommen und würde das auch sehr gerne haben. Der Preis stimmt nämlich...
Allerdings gefällt mir am 2008er der Rahmen nicht. Ist es möglich, dass ich mir das 2008er kaufe und einen neuen 2009er Rahmen nehme und das einfach umbaue? Oder gibt es da Probleme beim Steuersatz oder der Steckachse hinten? Das 2008er hat ja noch ein Maxle system, mit einer Einbaubreite von 135mm und Durchmesser von 12mm, die Syntace x-12 am 2009er ja auch 135mm Einbaubr. und 12mm Durchm..
Das müsste doch passen, wenn ich das einfach tausche, oder? 
Bitte helft mir schnell, ich muss nämlich bald Bescheid sagen, ob ich das Bike nehme.


----------



## Master | Torben (24. Juli 2010)

Was gefällt dir denn am 2008er Fritzz nicht? (frage weil ich eins habe und mir die Formen des 09er nicht so gefallen )

Ansonsten... beim Umbau wird nicht passen:

Umwerfer - 08er hat E-Type : 09er TopSwing
Hinterrad - 08er hat 135mmx12mm : 09er hat X-12, also 142mmx12mm
evtl. die Dämpferbuchsen?

Ansonsten sollte der Rest soweit passen.

Edit fragt - welche Größe hätte denn der 08er Fritzz Rahmen den du dann ja 'übrig' hast?


----------



## jan84 (24. Juli 2010)

Umwerfer, Laufräder und ggf. Buchsen wurde ja schon gesagt. Solltest du dich in Grenzbereichen von der Sitzrohrlänge bewegen (lange Beine und kleiner Rahmen), vergleich die Längen der Sitzrohre. Ggf. (auch wenns unwahrscheinlich ist) könnte, wegen der Länge, auch ne neue Stütze nötig werden. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonsterJoe (26. Juli 2010)

hiho!
habe heute morgen festgestellt, das mir am kleinsten kettenblatt ein zahn abgebrochen ist. nun wollte ich schauen, ob ich das einzeln bestellen kann. nur irgendwie scheine ich zu doof zu sein und finde nix  weiß jmd. wo ich das ding her bekomme? (link oder so ) 

mfg


----------



## EagleEye (26. Juli 2010)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...laetter-4-Arm-fuer-FC-M580-22Z-32Z::4454.html
du brauchst das 22er


----------



## MonsterJoe (27. Juli 2010)

das ist ja traumhaft!
danke schööön !!


----------



## itchyp (1. August 2010)

so meins ist gestern fertig geworden. evtl ist der bremszug für die hinterbremse etwas kurz, könnt ihr das erkennen? (hinterbremse ist links)

ein konischer spacer soll noch drauf, ansonsten ist es eigentlich fertig.

der silberne sunline v1 lenker passt nun auch nicht mehr so gut.


----------



## jan84 (1. August 2010)

Bremsleitung sollte passen. Ich würde an deiner Stelle die Gleitfläche des Dämpfers noch schützen. Stück Schlauch drüberhängen oÄ.
Stütze ist mit Adapterhülse oder?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## NaitsirhC (2. August 2010)

Hast du die vordere Bremsleitung zwischen den Standrohren durchgefädelt? Sieht irgendwie so aus, kann aber auch eine Reflexion sein...

Schickes Bike, nur die schwarze Gabel passt nicht so recht find ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (3. August 2010)

So, nach einem guten halben Jahr bin ich von den Komponenten und dem Setup des Bikes in etwa da angekommen wo ich hinwollte, ein kurzer Erfahrungsbericht vom ersten halben Jahr mit dem Bike. 
Gegenüber dem ersten Aufbau ist nen etwas breiterer, vorallem wesentlich stärker gekröpfter, Lenker drangekommen (660mm 8° gegen 700mm 16°). Der Vorbau ist mittlerweile negativ montiert. Die Kettenführung war irgendwie auch nötig, einmal aus akustischen Gründen und die Kette bleibt wirklich immer da wo sie hinsoll. 
Nach verschiedensten Reifenkombinationen (Highroller 2.35 60a singleply, Highroller 2.5 42a 2ply, MuddyMary 2.35 GG, Albert 2.25, Larsen TT 2.35, Rubberqueen 2.4, [Larsen TT 2.0 und Mountainking 2.2 beim Marathon ], Ardent 2.25) hab ich mit den jetzt montierten in Tubeless die für mich beste Kombination gefunden. Für lange Touren kommt hinten aber der LarsenTT 2.35 drauf wenns der Boden zulässt.
Die Durolux tut nach diversen Tuningmaßnahmen (Schmierung, mehrmals Dämpfung umgebaut) ihren Job auch wunderbar, einzig die Möglichkeit die Druckstufe gelegentlich mal zu verstellen fehlt mir. Vom Setup her bin ich bei 10% SAG an der Gabel und 20% am Dämpfer angekommen (im Sitzen, im stehen machts ca 30% an der Gabel und 10% am Dämpfer). 
Die Louise ist bisher ne absolute Sorglosbremse, brauchte keinerlei Aufmerksamkeit. 
Marathontauglich ist das Bike, mit leichten Reifen, auch ohne Probleme. Wenn man nicht gerade in den vorderen 10% rumfährt tuts son Bock auch . 

Insgesamt machts einfach nur Spaß, wobei ich sagen muss, wenns sehr eng und verblockt wird ist das 20" Bike schon etwas sperrig. Aber man gewöhnt sich an alles .  Wenn irgendwann mal wieder zuviel Geld da ist kommt die Durolux als zweitgabel in den Schrank und es kommt ne Coil-Lyrik. Wobei die Durolux ihren Job echt gut macht, aber das bessere ist ja bekanntlich des guten Feind (*tsching*, Phrasenschwein) . 




Wie es da steht ca. 15,1 - 15,25 kg (tubeless). 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## WilliButz (3. August 2010)

@Jan84:
Welche Kettenführung hast Du denn? Bin vorne auch bei 2fach + Bash angekommen;-)

LG
Willi


----------



## jan84 (3. August 2010)

Hi Willi, 

ist ne Shaman Enduro... glaube ich (von nem Kollegen gekauft). Musste aber dran rumfeilen (ca 2mm wegnehmen) damit sie passt. Der Kragen ums Tretlager wäre sonst mit den Kettenstreben kolidiert.  

grüße,
Jan


----------



## WilliButz (4. August 2010)

Hmm, dann schaue ich mir die Shaman und die Stinger an... 

LG
Willi


----------



## Chucknorman (4. August 2010)

Hey, kann dir die Blackspire Stinger nur empfehlen. Hab sie heute auch an mein fritzz geschgraubt geht extrem easy und günstig ist sie obendrein auch noch. Musst se nur unter das außenliegende Lager legen und dieses anziehen. Wenn meine Schaltzüge endlich kommen gibts Fotos vom Rad.


----------



## WilliButz (7. August 2010)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Hey, kann dir die Blackspire Stinger nur empfehlen. Hab sie heute auch an mein fritzz geschgraubt geht extrem easy und günstig ist sie obendrein auch noch. Musst se nur unter das außenliegende Lager legen und dieses anziehen. Wenn meine Schaltzüge endlich kommen gibts Fotos vom Rad.



Hi, also ich muss bei der Stinger bissle was wegfeilen. Sonst kollidiert die mit der Kettenstrebe. Und am Tretlager ist definiv net zuviel abgefräst worden;-)

LG
Willi


----------



## IschBins (8. August 2010)

Hi Leute,
hab nach der Demontage meines Dämpfers feststellen müssen das anscheinend (???) die Geometrie meines Hinterbau´s nicht passt. 
Wie man auf den Bildern erkennen kann ist die Achse zwischen den "Umlenkdreiecken", wo der Dämpfer gelagert ist, total eingelaufen.

 

 Mir ist schon vorher aufgefallen das die Umlenkhebel nicht parallel stehen, von Anfang an. Doch erst nach der Demontage sind diese Laufspuren zutage gekommen, da dort ja noch die Aluhülsen drüber sind. 

Wenn ich mir jetzt den Hinterbau anschaue kann ich die Umlenkhebel auch nicht gerade bzw parallel stellen, weil der Winkel/Länge durch den oberen Teil des Hinterbaus vorgegeben ist (die Länge der beiden Streben kann nicht verändert werden, weil fest über dem Bügel am Hinterrad verbunden).
Was also tun??? Habt ihr ähnlich Probleme oder ist der Hinterbau bei mir einfach Sch... bzw ungenau gefertigt (Thema Toleranzen)???


----------



## WilliButz (8. August 2010)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Hey, kann dir die Blackspire Stinger nur empfehlen. Hab sie heute auch an mein fritzz geschgraubt geht extrem easy und günstig ist sie obendrein auch noch. Musst se nur unter das außenliegende Lager legen und dieses anziehen. Wenn meine Schaltzüge endlich kommen gibts Fotos vom Rad.



Also bei mir sind die Schrauben vom kleinen Kettenblatt im Weg, zumindest liegen sie sehr an und schleifen. Habe brav den 1 Spacer raus und den Stinger rein. Schade... Schrauben abschleifen halte ich für keine Lösung...

LG Willi


----------



## Kitesurfer (12. August 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Sucht Jemand von euch eine Reduzierhülse um eine Vario Stütze im Fritzz oder Stereo zu fahren ?

Ich habe eine USE Reduzierhülse von meinem Fritzz zu verkaufen. Sie ist optimal um die praktischen Vario-Stützen im Fritzz oder Stereo zu fahren. Die extra Lange Hülse von USE sorgt für viel Stabilität und ermöglicht ein weites Rausziehen der Stütze.  

Mehr dazu hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/295444/cat/500

Grüße,

Damian


----------



## itchyp (12. August 2010)

WilliButz schrieb:


> Hi, also ich muss bei der Stinger bissle was wegfeilen. Sonst kollidiert die mit der Kettenstrebe. Und am Tretlager ist definiv net zuviel abgefräst worden;-)
> 
> LG
> Willi



ich hab heut auch dran rum gefeilt weil die KeFü wie gesagt an der schwinge schleift im ausgefederten zustand. durch das federn schleifts dann richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maybrik (14. August 2010)

Hallo liebe Fritzzer

Da diese Saison so oder so nicht die beste zum biken ist für mich und ich sowiso diese Woche nicht aus der Wohnung komme (hab Grippe) hab ich mich mal wieder entschieden das bike ordentlich zu putzen (ist mir nicht gelungen).
Jetzt ist es grad mal ein Jährchen alt und ich hab schon mehrer defekte gefunden, die mich echt an :kotz:wobei für die meisten bin ich selber schuld (glaub ich). 

Beim kleinen Kettenblatt ist ein kompletter Zahn ausgebrochen (war glaub ich ein großer Fels/Stein oder so).
Deshalb ist auch auf der Kettenstrebe kein Lack mehr, Kefü wäre gut gewesen.






Weiters sind am großen Kettenblatt kaum noch Zähne. Ok aber das ist voll meine Schuld wenn man keinen Rockring montiert und Steine sind härter als Kettenblätter









und das was mich ärgert, die Talas funktion ist defekt. Die Gabel bleibt einfach nicht mehr unten, obwohl ich sie nicht oft brauche. Hoffe das geht noch über Garantie (aber das werd ich erst nächste Woche erfahren).

Für die anderen zwei probleme hab ich schon eine Lösung gefunden und hoffe das ich sie nächste Woche montieren kann.

Einmal Rockring

http://www.bikeinsel.com/oscom/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=93&products_id=580

und einmal Kefü

http://www.bikeinsel.com/oscom/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=424

Hoffe das funzt so wie ich will und nun ist schluss mit sinnloser Info


Bis den


----------



## EagleEye (14. August 2010)

als Info, dein großes Kettenblatt ist wahrscheinlich in Ordnung, die haben keine "perfekten" Zähne, die sind so geformt damit du besser hoch schalten kannst.
Und das kleine Kettenblatt, da hats bei mir nur nen Zahn rausgehauen weil die Schraube vom Hinterbau sich gelöst und so gegen das Kettenblatt gedrückt  hat. Das solltest du dir mal ansehen.


----------



## maybrik (14. August 2010)

EagleEye schrieb:


> als Info, dein großes Kettenblatt ist wahrscheinlich in Ordnung, die haben keine "perfekten" Zähne, die sind so geformt damit du besser hoch schalten kannst.
> Und das kleine Kettenblatt, da hats bei mir nur nen Zahn rausgehauen weil die Schraube vom Hinterbau sich gelöst und so gegen das Kettenblatt gedrückt hat. Das solltest du dir mal ansehen.


 

Hi

Glaub mir das große Kettenblatt ist sicher nicht serienmäßig ich kenn die Stellen (im Stein) wo ich es kaputt gemacht habe
(Leider ist das Foto etwas dunkel, must genau schauen).
Kommt aber so oder so der Rockring

Beim kleinen Kettenblatt kann das aber durchaus sein. Da ich dieses Problem auch mal hatte. Hat sich bei dir auch immer die Kette von unten an der Kettenstrebe hochgeschoben und den Lack zerkratzt?


----------



## EagleEye (14. August 2010)

bei dem Rad glaube nicht, das würd ich aber eher auf deine Steinkontakte schieben


----------



## Deleted 174494 (15. August 2010)

Kettenblätter sind nunmal Verschleißteile... warum aber beim Kleinen Zähne ausbrechen versteh´ ich auch nicht, das ist mir auch passiert und einem Freund auch, dessen Talas sich übrigens auch nicht mehr absenken lässt, meine Lyrik funktioniert zu meiner Freude noch tadellos.
Wenn du die Kettenführung montierst wirst du dich ohnehin vom großen Kettenblatt verabschieden müssen.
Das Problem mit sich lösenden Schrauben am Hinterbau haben wohl alle, dennoch find ich mein Fritzz große Klasse.


----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2010)

Ich habe meines mal wieder bewegt


----------



## itchyp (15. August 2010)

mal ne kleine Frage an die Gemeinde: ist es sinnvoll eine RockShox Revelation Race 150mm in das Fritzz zu bauen? Die fast 1kg Gewichtsersparnis zu meiner Marzocchi 55ETA reizen schon sehr...


----------



## Master | Torben (16. August 2010)

Mh... wieviel Gewichtsersparnis bringen Lyrik Solo Air oder Fox 36?


----------



## itchyp (16. August 2010)

so genau weiß ich das nicht aber ich glaube es sind nur 300g.

die gabeln sind mir auch zu teuer. wenns nich passt, bleibt die 55er halt drin.

die revelation hat 530mm einbaulänge. die 55er 541mm.

wäre nur 1cm weniger einbaulänge und somit ein halber grad steileren lenkwinkel.

nun ist es aber schon so, dass ich den syntace superspin als steuersatz hab, der ja bekanntlich sehr flach baut. bezieht sich das flach bauen nur auf die obere lagerschale? oder unterscheiden sich die steuersätze wirklich so sehr von ihrer unteren lagerschale, dass man den lenkwinkel spürbar verändert?

mir gehts auch darum, dass meine 55er  komplett schwarz ist und die revelation eben komplett weiß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (16. August 2010)

Ich glaube, dass fast jeder Reduziersteuersatz in einem 1.5" Steuerrohr, das auch noch für Semi-Integrierte Steuersätze gemacht ist, nahezu komplett verschwindet.

Wenn dich der geringere Federweg, die dünneren Standrohre und der veränderte Lenkwinkel nicht stören - mach es 

Für mich persönlich wäre das nix, zumindest im Bikepark würde ich so nicht mehr fahren.

Edit meint grad noch - die Lyrik Solo Air kommt auf ca. 2200 Gramm... Hab grad mal nach der Revelation Race geschaut, 1620 Gramm sind mal ne krasse Ansage


----------



## itchyp (16. August 2010)

naja also 1750 sind es. Ist ja die 150mm Variante. Da Marzocchi sowieso immer etwas mogelt und die Gewichte der Gabeln ohne Steckachse und ohne Öl gewogen sind, sollte sich der Unterschied auf ein sattes Kilo belaufen. Und das ist vor allem in der Front schon deutlich spürbar.

Fraglich ist jetzt nur noch, ob man das 0,5° steileren Lenkwinkel auch merkt...


----------



## JDEM (16. August 2010)

Kauf dir doch ne Revelation mit tapered Steuerrohr, da brauchst du unten nämlich ne neue Lagerschale, die dann auch nicht mehr integriert ist. Steht dann halt so wie hier:



unten über und gleicht die geringere Bauhöhe aus.


----------



## itchyp (16. August 2010)

wie jetzt, ein tapered steuersatz hat unten immer das dickere teil dran? bist du dir sicher? die tapered variante des superspin sieht genauso aus, nur dass die "öffnung" unten halt dicker ist. was ist das für ein steuersatz auf dem bild?

edit: die race finde ich auch nirgends als tapered, nur die team und für die kohle krieg ich dann auch schon wieder ne fox 36...das lohnt dann doch nicht.


----------



## Mircwidu (16. August 2010)

meiner meihnung nach lohnt sich das ganze nicht. Wenn du das Fritzz seinem Einsatzzweck entsprechend bewegen möchstest, dann ich ne Revelation zu windig.

wenn es eine günstige Alternative sein soll, dann schau dir mal die Durolux an. Die Spielt in dem Sektor Lyrik 36ger usw. Hat auch viel positive Kritik.


----------



## itchyp (16. August 2010)

Klar das mag schon sein, irgendwo muss das geringe gewicht ja her kommen.

Durolux lohnt sich schon wieder nich, wegen 200g tausch ich keine gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (16. August 2010)

Im Fritzz würde ich auch nicht unbedingt ne Revelation fahren, sondern eher ne Lyrik Solo Air, die bekommt man ja im Bikemarkt manchmal zimelich günstig.

Setuersatz ist nen FSA Gravity 3 der 25 kostet, zwar ein wenig schwer, aber verrichtet seinen Dienst einwandfrei.
Den Superspin gibt es zwar als Tapered Version, dann aber nur für Liteville Rahmen (dort ist das untere Lager integriert).


----------



## itchyp (16. August 2010)

Du aber der steuersatz ist doch ein ahead und nicht semiintegriert oder? Der passt doch garnich oder?


----------



## JDEM (16. August 2010)

Hab mich vertan, ist nämlich der Gravity 1, den ich fahre.
Der schaut dann so aus


----------



## itchyp (16. August 2010)

ok aber das dumme ist, dass es die race garnicht als tapered gibt, von daher lass ich das dann wohl erstmal.


----------



## jan84 (22. August 2010)

Zuerst: Ich bin die aktuelle Revelation noch nicht gefahren. 

Aber ich gehe mit ziemlicher Sicherheit davon aus, dass die Gabel in Sachen Steifigkeit weniger kann als das Fritzz. Sprich wenn du das Bike relativ weit ausreizt wird die Gabel vermutlich relativ lammelig/"weich" sein. Wenn Leichtbau an der Gabel dann ne Lyrik Soloair oder sowas. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## maybrik (24. August 2010)

Hi Leute

Ich hab mal eine Frage. Bei meinem Fritzz sind beim Steuer.- und beim Sitzrohr der Lack gesprungen. Sind alles ganz feine Haarrisse, ist das bei noch jemanden so und wenn ja was kann man da machen?
Laut einem Freund (ist Lackierer) kann die Lackierung dort abgehn!
Auf Bilder kann man leider nix erkennen?


Und mein neuer Rockring, find der passt ganz gut!






Danke mal für eure Hilfe


----------



## MonsterJoe (24. August 2010)

hoho!

Ich glaube, dass das thema hier schon ein paar mal behandelt wurde, doch 60 seiten durchzusuchen ist verdammt stressig!

Wie sieht es mit den muddy marys 2,5er auf den original sun am hr aus? 
Passen die? Oder ist es zu knapp?
Will sie mir nicht um sonst bestellen 

mfg


----------



## EagleEye (24. August 2010)

warum willst du dir sone fetten Reifen drauf ziehen?
selbst an meinem DH hab ich sie nicht drauf


----------



## MonsterJoe (24. August 2010)

warum nicht 
nee, die 2,35er und die 2,5er geben sich vom preis nix. deswegen die überlegung 

mfg


----------



## EagleEye (24. August 2010)

ja sie geben sich nix im Preis, aber im Gewicht 
und der Nutzen von den dickeren ist fragwürdig beim Einsatzbereich vom Fritzz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maybrik (25. August 2010)

maybrik schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Ich hab mal eine Frage. Bei meinem Fritzz sind beim Steuer.- und beim Sitzrohr der Lack gesprungen. Sind alles ganz feine Haarrisse, ist das bei noch jemanden so und wenn ja was kann man da machen?
> Laut einem Freund (ist Lackierer) kann die Lackierung dort abgehn!
> Auf Bilder kann man leider nix erkennen?


 

Kann den keiner meine Frage beantworten oder hat das wirklich niemand bei seinem Fritzz


----------



## itchyp (25. August 2010)

ist bei mir nicht so.

aber hier mal meins jetzt mit der revelation. Wiegt jetzt 14kg wie es da steht


----------



## maybrik (25. August 2010)

itchyp schrieb:


> ist bei mir nicht so.
> 
> aber hier mal meins jetzt mit der revelation. Wiegt jetzt 14kg wie es da steht


 
14 kg nit schlecht meines wiegt mit allem 15 kg irgenwas mach ich falsch aber mir sind die kg wurscht


----------



## vopsi (26. August 2010)

sorry itchyp, über das aussehen läßt sich streiten und über gewichtstuning ebenso, aber warum "kastrierst" du dein fritzz so?


----------



## itchyp (26. August 2010)

ich hab einfach nur nach einer leichten und günstigen Alternative zur 55er gesucht. Gabeln kann man Gott sei Dank tauschen, wenn sie wirklich nicht steif genug ist, kommt sie halt wieder raus. Optisch emfinde ich den Unterschied jedoch als nicht so gravierend....Abwarten.


----------



## Bymike (26. August 2010)

Ja, sieht eigentlich recht stimmig aus, trotz der 32er Gabel.
Ich hatte ja Überlegungen, ob ich mir nen 2009er Fritzz Rahmen hol und erst mal alle nutzbaren Teile vom Stereo rx übernehme.
Hat da jemand ne grobe Ahnung, welche Teile nicht passen?


----------



## maybrik (27. August 2010)

So mein Fritzz is nun mal beim Händler wegen der Gabel und so.
Auf den Lack gibt es lt. Cube page 2 Jahre Garantie und der reisst.
Bin also mal gespannt was cube dazu so sagt und ob es eine Lösung 
dazu gibt!
Laut Händler bin ich jetzt mal sicher 2 Wochen ohne mein Fritzz (und ich glaub das wird länger dauern)
Zum Glück hab ich ja noch mein AMS, nur das macht nicht so viel Spass. Aber besser als nix


----------



## lorenzp (30. August 2010)

Ich denke es kommt auch auf den Einsatzzweck vom Bike an um zu beurteilen ob die Gabel sinnvoll ist oder nicht. Bei meinem habe ich eine 160er Nixon Platinum (2kg) verbaut und konnte das Gesamtgewicht auf 13,9 kg drücken. Die Steifigkeit der Gabel ist recht bescheiden aber ich verwende das Fritzz vorwiegend um Touren zu fahren und und da passt die Gabel gut.


----------



## -Fritzz- (1. September 2010)

so, ich misch mich mal ein..
habe zwar kein Fritzz von 2009, sodern von 2007 (das mit dem schönen Pistazienschaumgrün) aber ich habe gesehen, dass es hier um Steuersätze ging und ich mich damit auch gerade beschäftige.

Ich hatte vor in mein Fritzz einen 1,5" Lyrik reinzubauen, weil meine 36 Risse am Casting hat.
Jetzt hat mir Cube geschrieben, dass das nicht geht! Und das bei dem fetten Steuerrohr?!?!
IWsst ihr ob tapred geht?
Danke für eure Hilfe!

Grüße
David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (1. September 2010)

Das geht gar nicht oder nur nicht bei deinem 2007er?
Weil ich spiele mit dem Gedanken meine Totem später man ins Fritzz zu stecken und sie ist 1.5"


----------



## Kotoko (1. September 2010)

Hi Jungs, 

ich selbst bin auch kurz davor auf ein 09er Fritzz umzusteigen - dank dem 1.5 Steuerrohr hatte ich vor meine derzeitige Gabel weiterzuverwenden. Diese wäre eine 09er Totem Solo Air. Mein Fahrergewicht liegt bei 58 Kilo - ne wirkliche Gefahr für den Rahmen selbst im Park Einsatz (sehr selten und nicht im Ansatz Race Orientiert) sollte nicht bestehen. Die Frage ist von meiner Seite aus, ob der Rahmen das so mitmacht oder ob er nachgibt? Lenkwinkel wird dadurch halt etwas flacher - komtm mir aber entgegen. Ich bin früher schon ein 08er Stereo mit 180mm Rock Shox Domain gefahren - Stabilitätsprobleme gabs da keine, nur les ich gerade hier ein riesen Theater wegen Stabilität und das nichtmal ne Lyric gefahren werden darf laut Cube?

Ich hoff ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen, will nicht extre ne neue Gabel kaufen für das Bike... ich liebe die Totem einfach ^^


----------



## EagleEye (1. September 2010)

Kotoko das gleiche hab ich auch vor 
Es geht nicht um die Lyric sondern um das 1.5", das Fritzz wird ab Haus mit Lyric ausgeliefert. 
Obs hält weiß ich nicht, ich denk schon, mein anderes Cube hält seit langem mit ner zu großen Gabel für den Rahmen. Aber darauf verlassen würd ich mich nicht obs beim Fritzz genauso ist.


----------



## Kotoko (1. September 2010)

*lach* ja seh jetz auch grad deinen Vorpost... 5 Minuten vor mir - 2 Irre ein Gedanke 

Was soll an ner 1.5 Gabel so schlimm sein frag ich mich? die 10mm mehr Federweg zur Lyric sollten machbar sein in Punkto Stabilität oder? Und wenn man bzgl. dem 1.5 Rohr ´nen ordendlichen Steuersatz mit viel Einpresstiefe nimmt (NOX Spook z.B. - fahr ich derzeit auch und bin super zufrieden) dann sollte das kein Problem sein oder? Vor allem gibt Cube ja die Bikes bis 110 Kilo frei - ich weig knapp die hälfte und bin damals mit dem Stereo auch klar gekommen... Deswegen die Frage

EDIT: 

noch was, und zwar kann man im Fritzz auch größere DÄmpfer mit Piggy Back fahren oder muss man beim RP23 bleiben (oder Konsorten wie Monarch 4.2 ...) Hätte mein Augenmerk auf den neuen Monarch Plus geworfen, der ein Piggy Back hat, oder aber auf nen alten bekannten - den Marzocchi Roco Air - ebenfalls mit Piggy. Besteht die Chance so einen Dämpfer verbauen zu können oder wird das wohl eher nix? 

Da ich wohl oder übel eine neue Hinterradnabe brauchen werde würde mich interessieren ob beim 09er Fritzz ´ne 12x135, 12x142 oder irgendeine andere Nabe verbaut ist? Beim aktuellen Fritzz ist es ja der 12x142 "strandard" - nur über das 09er Fritzz find ich keinerlei Angaben...


----------



## WilliButz (2. September 2010)

Hinterachse 2009 ist wie 2010: Syntace X-12 mit 142mm


----------



## Mircwidu (2. September 2010)

Dämpfer mit Piggyback bekommst nur rein wenn dieser am Schlauch ist.
Siehe hier an meinem und selbst da ist es noch sehr eng:





totem am Fritzz geht auch. Lenkwinkel unterschied merkt man schon ein wenig. Besonders Uphill ist es bissl schwerer.
Bergab mach es aber um so mehr spaß:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kotoko (2. September 2010)

Ahh das Hilft mir schonmal - danke =)

noch ´ne Frage zum 09er Fritzz, hat das Bike ne ISCG 05 Aufnahme, bzw. welche Kettenführungen wären fahrbar / fahrt ihr? Ich dachte an die E.13 Heim2 um noch 2 Schaltbare Blätter + Bashguard vorne fahren zu können. Wäre eben nur noch die Frage ob die Heim 2 als ISCG oder BB Version gekuaft werden soll, oder ob es gute Alternativen für 2 Blätter vorne gibt?


----------



## EagleEye (2. September 2010)

das Rad hat keine ISCG Aufnahme

Mir gings weniger um die Totem sondern mehr um die 1.5" Gabelschaft ob das klappt.


----------



## -Fritzz- (2. September 2010)

also beim fritzz 2007 geht kein 1,5" schaft rein. das hat mir cube gesagt..
dann fragt man sich doch warum das steuerrohr so dick is..

totale fehlkonstuktion das bike...


----------



## Kotoko (3. September 2010)

Warum sollte das nicht gehen? kann ich mir irgendwie schwer vorstellen... ich frag mal morgen auf der Eurobike am Cube Stand nach wie das damit aussieht und an was das liegen könnte.


----------



## -Fritzz- (3. September 2010)

tja... das wüsste ich auch gerne 

kannste für mich dann auch gleich mal nachfragen warum das beim fritzz 07 nicht geht??
danke!


----------



## jan84 (3. September 2010)

Also für die X-12 Achse scheint die Haltbarkeit im Falle eines Achsbruchs der Nabe zu sprechen. Eben bei der Wartung entdeckt:





Beim Fahren absolut nichts gemerkt (kein Spiel, kein knacken). Der Bruchfläche nach zu urteilen war die Achse aber schon ein paar Tage durch...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## mzaskar (3. September 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Also für die X-12 Achse scheint die Haltbarkeit im Falle eines Achsbruchs der Nabe zu sprechen. Eben bei der Wartung entdeckt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was macht ihr  ich Wiege 115 kg nackt, fahre ST in den Alpen und bin auch mal im BP unterwegs ( keine Big drop's aber auch nicht Forststrasse) mein AMS hat gehalten und mein Fritzz hält auch :daumen :


----------



## jan84 (4. September 2010)

Wiege 76-78kg, fahre vorwiegend techn schwere Touren. Bikepark gelegentlich, keine nennenswerten Sprünge. Erwischt hats die Achse wohl bei der Woche Portes du Soleil. Hab da aber auch öfter gemerkt, dass das Fritzz, zumindest steifigkeitsmäßig, an die Grenzen kommt wenn man in grobem Gelände (Steinfelder, massive Bremsrillen) wirklich laufen lässt.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Master | Torben (4. September 2010)

Bei Bremsrillen kam mir in Schladming eher der progressive Hinterbau etwas hinderlich vor - von der Steifigkeit her lag der Rahmen gut auf der Strecke.


----------



## Kotoko (5. September 2010)

bzgl. 1.5 im Fritzz: Auf der Eurobike hab ich nachgefragt und es hieß umsonst ist das Steuerrohr nicht so groß ausgelegt - kann man fahren. beim 07er war sich der Gute aber nicht sicher, meinte aber das es auch gehen müsste. Als ich dann gesagt hab, dass es von anderer Stelle wohl hieß im 07er darf man max. tappered fahren war er ziemlich verwundert und ratlos. 

Also leider nur fürs 09er was genauerers das eben besagt - 1.5 Gabeln gehen klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fränki__ (5. September 2010)

...die Herren auf der Eurobike haben m.E sowieso nicht geglänzt.

Was ich aber gut finde, dass mein '09er Fritzz nach wie vor up to date ist, da keine Veränderungen am Rahmen vorgenommen wurden - lt. Aussage der og. Herren 

Allerdings finde ich die Designs der Cubes dieses Jahr völlig daneben. Das Fritzz könnte aufgrund der Lackierung auch bei KTM stehen.

egal, back to topic...


----------



## Kotoko (5. September 2010)

das neue Fritzz Pro in schwarz/grau/blau find ich rattenscharf - aber is halt geschmackssache  Das sich der Rahmen über die Jahre ned verändert hat, erweckt zumindest vertrauen. 

Welchen Umwerfer brauch ich den fürs Fritzz? nen Downpull oder einen mit Zug von oben? hab das gestern total vergessen zu fragen


----------



## itchyp (5. September 2010)

topswing mit dualpull...nimm den slx. (der zug kommt von unten)


----------



## WilliButz (5. September 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wiege 76-78kg, fahre vorwiegend techn schwere Touren. Bikepark gelegentlich, keine nennenswerten Sprünge. Erwischt hats die Achse wohl bei der Woche Portes du Soleil. Hab da aber auch öfter gemerkt, dass das Fritzz, zumindest steifigkeitsmäßig, an die Grenzen kommt wenn man in grobem Gelände (Steinfelder, massive Bremsrillen) wirklich laufen lässt.



DT-Swiss oder Syntace-Achse?

Würde ich beim jeweiligen reklamieren und mal warten, wie das Statement ist;-)

LG
Willi


----------



## jan84 (5. September 2010)

Die Achse der Nabe, nicht die Steckachse. Die Nabenachse war von Hope. Ich werd halt erstmal ne neue kaufen und dann gucken ob was auf Garantie geht. Hab zwar am WE gemerkt, dass die Strecken die ich mim Fritzz fahre auch mit dem Hardtail mit Starrgabel gehen, mim Fritzz gehts aber flotter .  

grüße,
Jan


----------



## mzaskar (6. September 2010)

Fritzz in den Bergen


----------



## Eddi. (7. September 2010)

...und mit dem Würfel im Cube Hotel Biberwier....empfehlenswert... alles vorhanden (Gondel, Trails,... ) richtig gut...


----------



## Lars-1 (13. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,

wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Bikepark Tauglichkeit des Fritzz aus ?

Kann man damit 3 m Drops springen ohne Angst zu haben, dass der Rahmen bricht ?

Ich suche ein Enduro mit dem ich halt ein paar Mal im Jahr solche Bikepark Ausfahrten machen kann. Der Bikepark Winterberg wäre das bei mir, ist Jemand von euch da schon mal das Roadgap gesprungen ?

Das fahre ich auch und brauche dafür ein stabiles Enduro.

Grüße,

Lars


----------



## itchyp (13. September 2010)

weiß nicht, als stabiles Enduro sehe ich eher ein Lapierre Froggy, Cube Hanzz oder ein Specialized SX Trail.

Das Fritzz ist meiner Meinung eher ein aufgeblasenes Stereo, was eher einem Allmountain mit mehr Federweg entspricht.

Dafür ists halt schön leicht und meiner Meinung noch sehr gut tourentauglich in der Federwegsklasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (13. September 2010)

ich persönlich würds mit meinem Fritzz nicht machen, die DH kann man es wahrscheinlich problemlos runter jagen
aber im Slopestype/Roadgap würd ich damit nicht machen, es kann sein dass es das aushält. Aber dafür ists mir einfach zu schade.


----------



## jan84 (13. September 2010)

Kauf dirn Hanzz wenns Cube sein soll. Finde das Fritzz in sehr grob / verblockten Geschichten (Wildbad die DHs zB) schon subjektiv etwas grenzwertig wenn man laufen lässt... 
Cube sagt beim Fritzz Sprünge bis 1 Meter. Cube sagt beim Hanzz => kannste alles mit machen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## mzaskar (13. September 2010)

Ein Fritzz in den Bergen


----------



## ettan (16. September 2010)

Ich hab mir dieses Jahr ein Fritz 09 gebraucht selbst aufgebaut, nun hätte ich gerne statt einer 3 Fach Kurbel lieber eine 2 Fach. 

Welche leichte Kurbel würdet Ihr verwenden (oder habt Ihr), da ich viel in den Bergen unterwegs bin und auch alles hochtreten muss; so Preisklasse bis 350 Euro (Internetpreise)?


----------



## Kotoko (16. September 2010)

Mein Fritzz ist noch im Aufbau - aber ich schraub mir meine Xt Kurbel wieder hin, dazu zwei Kettenblätter (26+38) und ne Bashguard. Der Spass sollte dich aus dem Netz ca. 200 Euro kosten. Gewichtsmäßig dürfte das ganze (Kurbel + Innenlager + Kettenblätter + Bashguard) dann bei ca 900 Gramm liegen was meiner Meinung nach ziemlich leicht ist. Oder eben eine XTR - wobei ich dir da keine Erfahrungswerte liefern kann.


----------



## Mircwidu (16. September 2010)

schraub von deiner das GroÃe Blatt runter -> Bash ran und schon hast du 300â¬ gespart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (16. September 2010)

ettan schrieb:


> Ich hab mir dieses Jahr ein Fritz 09 gebraucht selbst aufgebaut, nun hätte ich gerne statt einer 3 Fach Kurbel lieber eine 2 Fach.
> 
> Welche leichte Kurbel würdet Ihr verwenden (oder habt Ihr), da ich viel in den Bergen unterwegs bin und auch alles hochtreten muss; so Preisklasse bis 350 Euro (Internetpreise)?



SLX 2 fach 22/36 alles komplett, gut & günstig


----------



## itchyp (16. September 2010)

wieviel gramm spart man denn mit xtr gegenüber slx?


----------



## mzaskar (16. September 2010)

itchyp schrieb:


> wieviel gramm spart man denn mit xtr gegenüber slx?


 
Die SLX 2 Fach wiegt incl. Bash 1000g +/-


----------



## jan84 (16. September 2010)

Der Bash ist mit ~150g recht schwer, das kleine Kettenblatt und die kettenblattschrauben aus Stahl. 

SLX zweifach kaufen => wenn der Bash es hinter sich hat nen leichten dran. Genauso mit dem kleinen KB. Sobald das runter ist nen Alu KB mit Aluschrauben dran und schon biste auf XT Niveau. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## itchyp (16. September 2010)

war das jetzt ne Antwort für mich? ich meinte XTR.

was wäre denn ne leichte bash?

die hier gefällt mir

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-Racing-Rockring-Comp-4-Arm-104mm::10318.html


----------



## nullstein (16. September 2010)

Ein leichter Bash wäre z.B. keiner
Nee mal im Ernst 85gr des Shaman sind schon sehr luftig.
Ich werd diese Grammfuchserei im Endurobereich nie verstehen. Ob nun Alu Kettenblattschrauben oder nen 200gr Bash...lieber vernünftige LR. Da spart man schnell 400gr. Und zwar rotierende 400gr


----------



## mzaskar (16. September 2010)

Für die Grammfuchser gibt es ja bald was leichtes und schönes von RF .... leider auch nicht ganz günstig 

Aber die günstige SLX kurbel kaufen und dann nachrüsten bei Verschleiss ist eine gute Option ......


----------



## itchyp (16. September 2010)

nochmal zu den laufrädern.

ich hab mir damals die hier gekauft:http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k735/a26474/3way-pro-enduro-911-sapim-laufradsatz-white-white.html

Sind 1900g vertretbar? ist das verglichen mit anderen Enduro LRS eher leicht oder eher schwer?


----------



## jan84 (16. September 2010)

Für bisschen 300 Euro gibts 1800g tubelesstauglich. Hope Pro2 mit ZTR Flow (werden als "Hope Hoops" verkauft. 
Ich denke "Enduro-Laufräder" bewegen sich je nach Budget und Fahrweise üblicherweise zwischen 1650g und 2000g

grüße,
Jan


----------



## maybrik (16. September 2010)

Juhu hab heut mein Fritzz vom Händler wiederbekommen
Endlich wieder Federweg und ne Gabel die funktioniert.

Aber mein Händler hatte noch eine Frage an mich. Welche Farbe ich 
haben möchte, die vom SL oder die vom Pro 2011? Da es wahrscheinlich 
kein with coco 2010 (die Farbe war echt geil)
mehr geben wird als Austausch (wobei der 
Austausch noch nicht 100% sicher ist).

Also was würdet Ihr nehmen Orange oder schwarz/weiß? 
Hab die Ausstattung vom 2009 the one with coco!

Ich wär ja für das schwarz weiße schön zeitlos

Was sagt ihr dazu (ausser das ich dan einen Zwitter fahre)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kotoko (17. September 2010)

definitiv das schwarz weiß - so hab ich mir meinen 2010er Frame auch geholt (nennt sich da nur black & grey) Dazu farbliche Akzente (blau oder rot) setzen und das Ding wird optisch ein Traum. So würds ich machen - bzw so mach ichs bei mir (rote Akzente <3)


----------



## maybrik (17. September 2010)

Kotoko schrieb:


> definitiv das schwarz weiß - so hab ich mir meinen 2010er Frame auch geholt (nennt sich da nur black & grey) Dazu farbliche Akzente (blau oder rot) setzen und das Ding wird optisch ein Traum. So würds ich machen - bzw so mach ichs bei mir (rote Akzente <3)


 

Da bleibt mir wohl nur blau aber vielleicht montiert mir der Händler den
weißen Umlenkhebel vom 09 drauf


----------



## Kotoko (18. September 2010)

Ich hätte den weißen Umlenkheben - wäre deiner Rot würd ich defintiv tauschen, so wird dir wohl nur bleiben deinen Umlenkhebel umzulackieren oder andersfarbig eloxiern zu lassen.


----------



## maybrik (21. September 2010)

Kotoko schrieb:


> Ich hätte den weißen Umlenkheben - wäre deiner Rot würd ich defintiv tauschen, so wird dir wohl nur bleiben deinen Umlenkhebel umzulackieren oder andersfarbig eloxiern zu lassen.


 

Den weißen hab ich ja selbst am bike und wenn er rot währe, würd ich 
ihn behalten


----------



## Kotoko (22. September 2010)

bin schon am überlegen meinen umzulackieren - eben in Rot. Nur weiß ich nicht so recht wie das dann mit der Haltbarkeit der Farbe aussieht, und auf ein vierteljährliches nachlackieren hab ich wirklich keine Lust. Eloxieren kann ich nicht, bzw. ist mir irgendwie zu umständlich, würde noch Pulverbeschichten oder mit Folie überziehen bleiben... Letzeres scheint mir aber keine wirklich perfekte Lösung zu sein (auch wenn mir meine folierten Autospiegel super gefallen und ich nicht gedacht hätte das man so ein Ergebniss erzielen kann). Alles nicht so einfach ^^


----------



## Jason86 (23. September 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ein Fritzz in den Bergen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WilliButz (24. September 2010)

Jason86 schrieb:


> Was hast du da für einen sattel an dem Fritzz?



Selle Yutaak, gabs im Winter für rund 30 beim Rose


----------



## Jason86 (26. September 2010)

danke, ist der sehr bequem? auch für touren?


----------



## Büscherammler (26. September 2010)

Kommt auf den Arsch an der drauf sitzt, ob ein Sattel bequem ist 
Am besten mal Probesitzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. September 2010)

Im Einsatz


----------



## gerrit981 (27. September 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

hat einer von euch schon mal den Umlenkhebel auseinandergebaut?
Bei mir war er nicht gefettet, ist das normal?
Wenn ich die kleine Schraube losmache, kann ich die Spannung einstellen?

Danke für die Hilfe.

Gruss
Gerrit


----------



## maybrik (7. Oktober 2010)

So hab jetzt endlich das ok vom Händler bekommen, das bike
bzw. der Rahmen wird von Cube ausgetauscht! Nur wann kan
noch niemand sagen, da ja noch keines auf lager ist? Was mir
aber egal ist ich hab ja meines.
So das heisst ich muss es komplett neu aufbauen da die Teile 
ja nicht mehr wirklich passen bzw hier mehr Teile passen. 
Da freu ich mich drauf


----------



## NaitsirhC (8. Oktober 2010)

maybrik schrieb:


> So das heisst ich muss es komplett neu aufbauen da die Teile
> ja nicht mehr wirklich passen bzw hier mehr Teile passen.
> Da freu ich mich drauf



Tauschst du von einem 09er auf einen 10er Rahmen? Da hat sich eigentlich nix verändert und normalerweise macht doch der Händler den Umbau oder war es ein Versender?

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## jan84 (12. Oktober 2010)

Hi, 

hat mal jemand gecheckt warum sich ne 400er Stütze nicht komplett versenken lässt?





Hätte die 3-5 cm die sie jetzt noch draußen ist gerne noch. Auf den ersten Blick siehts so aus als wenns an der Vorderseite des Sitzrohrs unterhalb des Wippenlagers hängt. Hat hier schonmal jemand gefeilt/geschliffen/weiter ausgerieben, dass man die Stütze wirklich komplett versenken kann?


grüße,
Jan


----------



## itchyp (12. Oktober 2010)

kurze frage mal an dich um im enduro thread nich zu sehr ot zu gehen. warum willst du das fritzz vorne möglichst flach haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (13. Oktober 2010)

mehr druck auf dem vorderrad.
Also mehr Grip.
Ist geschmackssache. Hab aber auch versucht meine Front schön tief zu halten, da ich durch die Totem sowieso noch ein stück höher gekommen bin.


----------



## WilliButz (13. Oktober 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat mal jemand gecheckt warum sich ne 400er Stütze nicht komplett versenken lässt?
> 
> ...



Hallo, 

stoße beim 16er-Rahmen nach 23,5 cm auf einen Widerstand an der Innenseite. Hatte mal bei Cube nachgefragt. Antwort:

"die Sattelstütze sollte mindestens 12cm im Sattelrohr versenkt sein, damit sich die Stütze noch nach vorne am Oberrohr abstützen kann. Das sich das Sattelrohr weiter unten verjüngt, ist normal und konstruktionsbedingt."

Also eher nix mit Ausreiben...

Grüße
Willi


----------



## jan84 (13. Oktober 2010)

XC01_Biker hats schon gesagt:

Mehr Grip am Vorderrad. Finds beim DH fahren (hab dafür kein extra Bike) und in sehr technischen Sektionen (S3 aufwärts) sehr praktisch. Man wird mim Gewicht ein wenig mehr nach vorne-unten gezwungen.

Durch den flachen Steuersatz ist der Lenkwinkel auch noch ein bisschen steiler, was in den technischen Sektionen ebenfalls von Vorteil ist. Das Bike ist in 20" schon argh sperrig wenns um sehr enge Kurven geht. Werde deswegen die Durolux wohl demnächst irgendwann auch gegen ne Lyrik Coil-Uturn (hat jemand noch eine über ?) austauschen, damit ich mehr Möglichkeiten zur Geometrieverstellung habe.  

Ob mans braucht ist vom Geschmack und Fahrstil abhängig, ich würds aufjedenfall mal in Ruhe für einige Touren (mind 5 Stück oder so) ausprobieren. Dabei ruhig auch ohne die Spacer bzw. die spacer halt über den Vorbau.

*edit*:
Danke Willi für die Info. Ich werd am WE mal gucken wieviel ich & wie ich es noch rausholen kann...


----------



## maybrik (13. Oktober 2010)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Tauschst du von einem 09er auf einen 10er Rahmen? Da hat sich eigentlich nix verändert und normalerweise macht doch der Händler den Umbau oder war es ein Versender?
> 
> Grüße NaitsirhC


 
Tausche von 09er auf 11er und den Umbau macht der Händler aber die Ausstattung vom 09er passt meiner Meinung nicht ganz so, also hab ich wieder was zu ändern bis es passt


----------



## maybrik (15. Oktober 2010)

Hab es zwar schon wo anders gepostet aber hat jemand eine Idee
für neue Laufräder?? Stabil, nicht zu schwer aber leider auch nicht
zu Teuer und sollten zum Pro 2011 passen.





Den mit dem kann ich nicht mehr fahren:kotz:


----------



## Mircwidu (15. Oktober 2010)

farblich?

Weil Technisch sind es die selben.

Was willst denn ausgeben.


----------



## maybrik (15. Oktober 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> farblich?
> 
> Weil Technisch sind es die selben.
> 
> Was willst denn ausgeben.


 
Event. Weiß-Blau oder geil wäre ja Weiße Naben, Felgen, schwarze Speichen und blaue Nippel aber so wirds recht schwer zu finden
sein

Kostenpunkt denk so um die  500,-600,- wenn geht weniger


----------



## Mircwidu (15. Oktober 2010)

Also bei dem Budget kannst du locker nen Custom LRS aufbauen lassen.
z.B: bei www.light-wolf.de (baut mit die besten LRS die ich kenne)
dann sollte es auch kein Problem mit den Farben sein.

Wenn Günstiger:
Ich fahr den Veltec V2









kommt deiner Auswahl recht nah.
Ist natürlich Gewicht und Einspeichqualität nicht mit Felix LRS zu vergleichen.
Aber Preislich sehr interessant.


----------



## EagleEye (15. Oktober 2010)

nimm dir einfach Hope 2 Naben, mit DT Swiss Speichen und zb Alex Felgen
ist sehr stabil und nicht so schwer. Ich hab sie an meinem DH und da wiegen sie ~2.1kg

Am einfachsten ist es wenn man sich die Sachen selbst einspeicht, ist günstig und man kanns auch selbst wieder in Ordnung bringen


----------



## jan84 (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich werd mich am Vorderrad zeitnah mal mit was etwas breiterem als Felge probieren. Mal gucken was 39mm Trialfelgen so taugen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel Neubert (15. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Mircwidu (15. Oktober 2010)

Nettes bild.
Hast du schon die restlichen erhalten?
Muss ja auch ein  nettes video von meinem Sturz auf der Strecke geben.


----------



## Beff94 (17. Oktober 2010)

@XC01_Biker
welche Rahmengröße hast du???

Spiele schon seit längerem mit dem Gedanken mir ein Fritzz zu kaufen.
Gestern mal des The One von 2010 in 18 Zoll probegefahren, und hab mich verliebt. 
Habe ja nächsten Dienstag Geburtstag und mal schauen was da so zamkommt. 

Grüße Stefan


----------



## Mircwidu (17. Oktober 2010)

Also ich fahre bei 180 ein 18 Zoll passt Perfekt.
Schau mal hier bissl im Thread rum.
Da hat Spirello mal viele Größen zusammen gesuht.
Wie groß bist du?



spirello schrieb:


> Sei vorsichtig mit der "Nummer kleiner". Ich hab vor ein paar Monden mal die Größen der Fritzz-Fahrer aus dem Forum zusammengetragen:
> 
> Rahmen	Größe	  Schrittlänge
> 16	        173	80
> ...


----------



## Beff94 (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin ungefähr 1,66m groß, wobei ich ja noch im Wachstum bin. 

Eigentlich sollte ich ja bei meiner Größe ein 16 Zoll nehmen !?
Aber des 18 Zoll war geil, hab mich verliebt.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## Mircwidu (17. Oktober 2010)

konntest auch shcon ein 16 Zoll Probe fahren?
Denke 18 Zoll könnte doch bissl groß werden. Oder gibt es aussicht das du bald die 175 durchbrichst


----------



## Beff94 (17. Oktober 2010)

Also ich bin des 18 Zoll gefahren und des hat gepasst so wie des war. 
Wachsen tu ich bestimmt noch.


----------



## Kotoko (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin 1,64 klein (von Größe ist da nicht die Rede  ) und fahr ein 16". Die Agilität sucht Ihresgleichen - und der Radstand ist auf jeden Fall Soweit in Ordnung, dass nichts unkontrolliert und unsauber im Lauf wirkt. Würde jederzeit wieder das 16" kaufen - wobei das 18" sinnvoller ist wenn man sicher noch wächst.


----------



## maybrik (18. Oktober 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Also bei dem Budget kannst du locker nen Custom LRS aufbauen lassen.
> z.B: bei www.light-wolf.de (baut mit die besten LRS die ich kenne)
> dann sollte es auch kein Problem mit den Farben sein.
> 
> ...


 
Die kommen meinen Vorstellung von der Optik schon sehr nahe (hab die im Forum auch schon in andern Farben gesehen). Wurden glaub ich mal in einer bike getestet und haben ganz gut abgeschnitten aber wichtiger wär mir wie zufrieden bist du damit und was hast den dafür gelöhnt???

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (18. Oktober 2010)

Also ich bin zu frieden mit ihm. Hat auch schon ein paar Bikepark Einsätze hinter sich.
Ich muss aber dazu sagen, das ich mit knapp 70kg ohne Ausrüstung relativ leicht bin.
gekauft habe ich ihn hier:
http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=160694
muss halt noch die X-12 Option zusätzlich nehmen.

Habe wenn ich mich recht erinnere aber ein klein wenig weniger bezahlt.


----------



## maybrik (18. Oktober 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Also ich bin zu frieden mit ihm. Hat auch schon ein paar Bikepark Einsätze hinter sich.
> Ich muss aber dazu sagen, das ich mit knapp 70kg ohne Ausrüstung relativ leicht bin.
> gekauft habe ich ihn hier:
> http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=160694
> ...


 

Danke für die promte Antwort! Ich glaub die werden mich schon halten hab 85 kg mit Ausrüstung! Vom Preis echt geil und du kannst Speichen (weiß) und Nippel (blau) aussuchen! Kann ich mir zum neuen Rahmen schon gut vorstellen


----------



## jan84 (26. Oktober 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat mal jemand gecheckt warum sich ne 400er Stütze nicht komplett versenken lässt?
> 
> ...



Hi zusammen, 

habe das Problem gelöst, kann den Sattel jetzt trotz 400er Stütze bis Anschlag versenken. Habe ne Reduzierhülse von 34,9 auf 31,6 (aus Kunsstoff von GoCycle, 27g) gekauft und nutze jetzt eine 31,6er Sattelstütze. Bild folgt die Tage. 
Funktioniert problemlos und hat in verblocktem Gelände unglaublich viel zusätzliche Sicherheit gebracht diese 3-5 cm mehr die ich jetzt versenken kann. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Büscherammler (28. Oktober 2010)

Gute Idee mit der Reduzierhülse!


----------



## jan84 (1. November 2010)

Hier erstmal das versprochene Bild mit der voll versenkbaren 400er Stütze (wie geschrieben durch Reduzierhülse auf 31,6). Man erkennt außerdem wie links der Cube-Schriftzug auch angefangen hat abzubröckeln.  





Dann mal noch ein kleines best-of der Gebrauchsspuren dieses Jahres. Das Bike kriegt jetzt erstmal ne kleine Generalüberholung vorm Winter. 
Ende Januar wars fertig aufgebaut






Neun Monate & doch viel Spaß später:

Pedale sind aussm April oder Mai, die enorme Bodenfreiheit erkennt man auch gut an den Enden der Kurbelarme . 




Vier oder fünf Schaltaugen/Schrauben in der Zeit, das Schaltwerk kuschelt auch ganz gerne




Letztes WE am Gardasee eingefangen, der Cube Schriftzug wurde entfernt (Rasierklinge) nachdem jede Menge von alleine abgeblättert ist




Bis zum vorletzten WE hatte ich auch noch einen Zugstufeneinsteller, dann war der Stein doch stärker. 




Andere Seite, das Gewinde am Ventil musste ich nach nem Steinkontakt auch schonmal runterfeilen und nachschneiden, dass die Pumpe noch einigermaßen dicht sitzt. 




Mittlerweile nachhaltig begeistert bin ich von dem Hope Laufradsatz (Hope Hoops, Pro2 mit ZTR Flow). Läuft noch rund, garkeine Probleme bis auf nen paar kleinere Beulen trotz 2-300Hm Abfahrt auf der Felge.

Aber das Bike tut das was es soll .

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Bymike (1. November 2010)

Hier kann man erstmals wirklich von Gebrauchsspuren reden. 

Ordentlicher Verschleiß 

Hast vor, den Rahmen und die Gabel bis  zur totalen Zerstörung zu fahren oder ist schon ein Ersatz geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (2. November 2010)

Totale Zerstörung wär ein bisschen übertrieben, optisch vielleicht ne totale Zerstörung. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich bei meinem Einsatzzweck Probleme mit Rahmenbrüchen bekommen (max die Standardschwachstelle der Druckstrebe vom Hinterbau). 
Die Durolux wird zur Ersatzgabel degradiert und durch ne Lyrik ersetzt. Die Louise vorne durch ne Gustav, die hält, trotz 210er Scheibe, in steilem Gelände manchmal nicht genug :/. 

Auf kurz oder lang werd ich das Fritzz wohl durch zwei Fullys ersetzen, einmal was kleineres , vorallem wendigeres (120mm oder so) für schwere Verblockte Sachen und dann noch was massiveres zum DH fahren. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## mzaskar (7. November 2010)

Da kann ich nicht mithalten  aber mal ein Bild vom gestrigen Ausflug


----------



## MonsterJoe (25. November 2010)

So, hier herrschte nun zu lange Stille 

So, langsam aber sicher nervt es mich, dass die Kette sich stÃ¤ndig bei hÃ¤rteren Abfahrten verklemmt. Nun kam mir die Idee mit einer KettenfÃ¼hrung. Hier und da lese ich was von e13 DRS. Wie ich das gelesen habe, ist das aber "nur" eine 2-Fach KefÃ¼. 
Nun ein paar Fragen:
Gibts sowas in 3-Fach? 
Oder Alternativen? Denn 110â¬ ist kein SchnÃ¤ppchen.

erschlagt mich nicht, wenn es dieses Thema schon Ã¶fter gab 

mfg


----------



## Kotoko (25. November 2010)

Als Alternative kenn ich die Heim 2 von e.13 - bin ich auch schon gefahren, find ich gut das Ding - liegt derzeit aber nach ca 30 gefahrenen Kilometern wieder rum weil ich Lust auf 3-Fach hatte ^^


----------



## undetaker (26. November 2010)

Moin,

ich verstehe nicht ganz warum man an einem Fritzz dreifach braucht, ich denke 36Z vorne reichen aus.
Ich habe mir eine Kefü selber gebaut und die funktioniert super (siehe meine Fotos), das design ist angelehnt an die 77design Kefü, mir war das alles zu teuer 120-140 Euro für ne Kefü finde ich einfach zuviel.
Ich denke mit dreifach wird die Kettenspannung auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt nicht ausreichen, es sei denn man verwendet eine Rolle mit Stufe, da leidet aber der Schaltkomfort drunter.

Gruß Legi


----------



## Albert (30. November 2010)

Hallo,

kann man vorne eigentlich bei der The One statt der 200 mm Scheibe eine 203 mm Scheibe verwenden. Ich brauch für einen 2. LRS Bremsscheiben, könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen?

Albert


----------



## MonsterJoe (7. Dezember 2010)

So, nun ist es soweit. mein erster großer schaden....
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/795191

Bin gespannt, wie das geregelt wird.

mfg


----------



## akastylez (7. Dezember 2010)

KACKE! Wie haste denn das geschafft?


----------



## MonsterJoe (7. Dezember 2010)

wenn ich das wüsste 
War vorgestern im schnee unterwegs und wollte heute das bike reinigen und die lager einfetten. Beim Demontieren des Rahmenschutzes ist es mir aufgefallen....
War auch eben beim Händler. Er meinte, es sei normalerweise kein Problem, der Reklamationsantrag wird ausgeführt und er sagt mir im laufe der Woche(n) bescheid, was sache ist.
Nunja, hoffe dass das schnell und ohne Probleme über die Bühne geht 
Bis dahin muss ich wohl schokoladade essen und bis mittags schlafen  

mfg


----------



## akastylez (7. Dezember 2010)

Ne, hat er recht - sollte kein Problem sein. Also krasse Sprünge etc. haste damit net gemacht....komisch...Konstruktionsfehler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ettan (13. Dezember 2010)

Hallo miteinander!

Nachdem hier ja schon einige einen Stahlfederdämpfer verbaut haben, würde mich interessieren, welche gehen und welche nicht, also nicht nur vom Einbau, sondern auch von der Performance her zum Fritzz passen.

Hab bei meinem eine Fox36 Van vorne verbaut und der hintere RP23 muckt bei mir eh und müsste zum Service, da böte sich ein Stahlfederdämpfer an. Nur welche Modelle vom der Charakteristik passen weiss ich nicht...

Soll ja kein reiner Freerider werden, allderings ein bisschen in die "verschärftere" Endurorichtung wäre ned schlecht mit einer "noch" akzeptablen Bergaufperformance...
Da ich oft sehr lange Bergauf muss, allerdings halt easy, wäre eine "Bonanzaschaukel" kontraproduktiv. Nur der Luftdämpfer taugt mir gar nicht... Auch kommt der mit meinem Gewicht von 95 Kilo ned so gut klar....


----------



## Mircwidu (13. Dezember 2010)

Du hast bauartbedingt schon mal gar keine große auswahl.
Es sei denn du bist Handwerklich so begabt und kannst ihn selbst zersägen und den Ausgleichsbehälter Extern machen.

Von der Perfomance her ist fast jeder moderne Coil Dämpfer geeignet, denn sobald  du ne Druckstufe hast kannst ihn ja für Bergauf abstimmen.
Du muss halt selbst entscheiden was dir wichtiger ist. Es gibt leider nur 2 Optionen:
Air oder Coil


----------



## Kotoko (13. Dezember 2010)

Gibts eigentlich ne Anleitung zum trennen des Dämpfers vom Piggy Back?


----------



## Mircwidu (13. Dezember 2010)

den einzigen den ich kenne ist der: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/22306
stellt euch das mal nicht zu einfach vor 

Ich habe den X-Fusion Vector DH2+ mit originalem externem Piggy genommen.


----------



## ettan (13. Dezember 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Du hast bauartbedingt schon mal gar keine große auswahl.
> 
> 
> Genau die Modelle welche ohne Umbau passen interessieren mich!
> ...


----------



## Zanzaar (13. Dezember 2010)

HEEY 

Kann ich im Fritzz 2009 irgendeine X12 Achse einbauen, oder muss ich auf etwas Bestimmtes achten außer 135/12mm ... ?

LG, zukünftiger Würfelreiter


----------



## nullstein (13. Dezember 2010)

Is X-12 nicht 142x12??


----------



## JDEM (13. Dezember 2010)

ja, eindeutig.


----------



## ettan (13. Dezember 2010)

Schau mal den hab ich verbaut, finde ich stabiler und bequemer als die Syntace Achse, da man schnell ohne Werkzeug das Laufrad abbauen kann, bei einer Panne und irgendwie wirkt die auch stabiler, wohl auch schwerer

http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Components/RWS/RWS-X-12.aspx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (13. Dezember 2010)

ettan schrieb:


> Schau mal den hab ich verbaut, finde ich stabiler und bequemer als die Syntace Achse, da man schnell ohne Werkzeug das Laufrad abbauen kann, bei einer Panne und irgendwie wirkt die auch stabiler, wohl auch schwerer
> 
> http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Components/RWS/RWS-X-12.aspx



das ist die Achse mit der das Fritzz normalerweise ausgeliefert wird


----------



## ettan (13. Dezember 2010)

hab beide dazu bekommen, meins war gebraucht


----------



## Zanzaar (13. Dezember 2010)

OK, 142mm, 135mm ist die Nabenbreite. 

Aber sonst sind alle 142mm breiten X-12 Achsen möglich?
Sonst kommt ein M12 Gewindestab mit Mutter rein


----------



## EagleEye (13. Dezember 2010)

ähm die Nabenbreite ist 142, 135er bekommst du nur mit Distanzscheiben rein


----------



## Zanzaar (13. Dezember 2010)

Aber wenn ich den Abstand zwischen den Ausfallenden messe, sind es 135mm 

â¬: Und die benÃ¶tigte Syntace Achse ist die 150+ oder 135+?

MfG Z**


----------



## jan84 (13. Dezember 2010)

Zanzaar schrieb:


> OK, 142mm, 135mm ist die Nabenbreite.
> 
> Aber sonst sind alle 142mm breiten X-12 Achsen möglich?
> Sonst kommt ein M12 Gewindestab mit Mutter rein



Die Naben sind 142mm breit, guck dir mal die Syntace Homepage zu dem Standard an. 

Da brauchst du wenigstens noch ein Drehteil was in den Konus auf der Seite gegenüber des Gewindes greift. Das Basteln lohnt da nicht. 

Nimm die leichte achse von syntace (bei denen im OnlineShop). Die kostet 28 Euro, ist leicht und passt ordentlich. Das ist die 135+ (142)

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (13. Dezember 2010)

ettan schrieb:


> Genau die Modelle welche ohne Umbau passen interessieren mich!



Du kannst bei Toxoholics anrufen und dir einen DHX umbauen lassen.
Wenn sie das noch machen, da es mal für Speci einen mit Schlauch gab.

Ansonsten bleibt nur noch X-Fusion Vector DH2+, welcher gerade so passt.
Ist bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem.


----------



## EagleEye (13. Dezember 2010)

egal wo du misst oder einbaust es sind IMMER 142
seidenn du misst falsch oder dein Hinterbau ist auf Grund falscher Hinterräder schon verbogen


----------



## Zanzaar (13. Dezember 2010)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe, geht ja verdammt schnell hier 

Morgen stelle ich ein Bild rein, auf dem die 135mm am Hinterbau zu sehen sind...

Verbogen ist noch Nichts, da der Rahmen neu und ungefahren ist.
Das will ich ja auch schnellstmöglich ändern


----------



## ettan (21. Dezember 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Du kannst bei Toxoholics anrufen und dir einen DHX umbauen lassen.
> Wenn sie das noch machen, da es mal für Speci einen mit Schlauch gab.
> 
> Ansonsten bleibt nur noch X-Fusion Vector DH2+, welcher gerade so passt.
> Ist bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem.



Viel zu teuer der Umbau 

Werd wohl vorne Stahlfeder haben und hinten luft, so lange wird der Rahmen eh nicht halten und in drei Jahren kommt dann ein neuer


----------



## maybrik (27. Dezember 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Also ich bin zu frieden mit ihm. Hat auch schon ein paar Bikepark Einsätze hinter sich.
> Ich muss aber dazu sagen, das ich mit knapp 70kg ohne Ausrüstung relativ leicht bin.
> gekauft habe ich ihn hier:
> http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=160694
> ...


 
Wollte mich mal bei dir bedanken für den Tip! Für das Geld sind die echt nicht schlecht und der onlin-shop ist wirklich super. Hab von dort noch den MK obendrauf für nüsse bekommen (is zwar nicht für enduro aber für runterfahren ok)
Die Laufräder sind für das Geld echt Gut gemacht!





Jetzt fehlt nur mehr der neue Rahmen (neue Reifen kommen im Sommer) und dan is fertig!


----------



## Zanzaar (5. Januar 2011)

So, das mit der Achse wäre geklärt... Danke erstmal dafür 

Im Fritzz kann ich aber keine Gabel mit 1.5er Schaft einbauen? Weil es keine 1.5er semi integrierten Steuersätze gibt, habe ich das richtig verstanden? 

MfG Z==


----------



## Mircwidu (5. Januar 2011)

Doch du kannst ne 1.5 Gabel einbauen. Dann ist der Steuersatz nichtehr integriert.


----------



## Zanzaar (5. Januar 2011)

Also das heißt:

Ich kann im Cube Fritzz einen normalen 1.5 Steuersatz verbauen, also keinen semi integrierten...??

Ich hab jemanden mit Ahnung gefragt, der meinte, da kann nur ein semi integrierter rein, weil orginal auch einer rein muss, und da passen keine normalen Steuersätze...



...hab grad ne ordentliche Lyrik mit 1.5er Schaft im Bikemarkt gefunden (reserviert), die würde dann ganz gut ins Fritzz passen


----------



## Kotoko (5. Januar 2011)

was wie wo? AHNUNG?  in meinem Fritzz is ein NOX Spook 1.5 Steuersatz verbaut. Muss ja sein wenn man die 1.5 Totem weiterfahren will


----------



## Zanzaar (5. Januar 2011)

Hmmm die Totem hatte ich auch auf dem Radar , ist aber übertrieben für meine Zwecke...

Dann bin ich wegen der Gabel schon mal beruhigt. 

Jetzt noch den Laufradsatz, und das Fritzz ist einsatzbereit...
.
.
.
Würdet ihr lieber nur schwarz/weiße Teile verbauen, oder auch mal Farben einsetzen?

Bei mir wird Alles eher weiß, und Kurbel usw silber, aber meine Trikots/Hosen sind auch schwarz und weiß, ------ und ich denke, dass das zu komisch bzw eintönig aussieht.

Vll lieber Teile wie Lenker, Vorbau und Pedale in z.B rot eloxiert nehmen? Im Forum gibts ja auch ein Fritzz mit Totem und Lrs in weiß aber Lenker in orange, das sieht auch gut aus...

Schwarz weiß, oder schwarz weiß mit einer Farbe, was wäre eher angesagt für 2011? 

LG Z**


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kotoko (6. Januar 2011)

also mein Fritzz ist schwarz und weiß - mit roten akzenten =) sieht echt bombig aus - muss mal Bilder machen... Is aber alles immer stark Geschmackssache... am sinnvollsten ist wohl sich selbst eine Vorstellung zu machen was man will - nachbauen kann ja jeder


----------



## Mircwidu (6. Januar 2011)

Das von dir angesprochene Fritzz ist meins.
Bzgl Farben muss sich jeder selbst entscheiden was passt.
Nur finde ich das Rot auch schnell zu viel werden kann.
An meinem dürfte auch nicht mehr Weiß sein.

Welche Rahmenfarbe hast du?
Schwarz oder White/Cocoa

Hier noch mal meines:


----------



## Zanzaar (6. Januar 2011)

Jaaaaa 
Das strahlt so schön, aber die Farbe am Lenker passt eben auch gut zum Orange vom Rahmen.
Meins ist der selbe Rahmen, die Komponenten werden auch schwarz und weiss, die Gabel auch. 
Ich habe noch eine alte Lenkerkombi im Keller, die werde ich mal zu Testzwecken weiss lackieren und montieren.

Ich werde mir wohl Sixpack SAM Lenker und Vorbau zulegen, die hätten die gleiche Farbe und passen auch ins Konzept.

Ich meld mich, wenn was Neues da ist...
Ein Satz Laufräder wäre nicht verkehrt 
Und ob es eine Lyrik Coil oder Wotan wird ...


----------



## jan84 (6. Januar 2011)

Und noch eins mit recht viel, aber weniger als oben, Weiss . 





Bzgl. der Gabel: Wenn du 1,5" verbauen willst dann guck mal bei Amazon / chainreactioncycles nach der Lyrik. Die gibts da teilweise für <400 Euro (bei Amazon isses dann retail, kein oem).

Lyrik vs. Wotan => Wenns um die Performance geht, Lyrik mit MissionControl (DH) Dämpfung. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Zanzaar (6. Januar 2011)

Das ist mir wiederrum nicht weiß genug 

Unter 400 für eine Lyrik?? Hab bei den beiden Anbietern keine in dem Segment gefunden, aber wird eh was gebrauchtes werden.

Es kommen als Gabel seltene Exoten wie Fox 36, Lyrik, Wotan, oder eine standard BOS Deville in Frage. Alles sehr gute Gabeln, haben alle ihre Vor und Nachteile, und sind alle weiß 

Am Ende entscheidet ja doch der Preis, und es wird wohl eine 160mm Lyrik Coil werden.


----------



## jan84 (6. Januar 2011)

Chainreaction: 
2010er Lyrik 2step mit Missioncontrol 373 euro http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=54822 (Umbau auf U-Turn ist für 30-70 euro drin)

Amazon hat gerade keine günstigen drin, lohnt sich aber regelmäßig zu gucken. Die 210er, 170mm, Coil mit MiCo DH hatten die vor kurzem auch eine für 380 Euro (auch neu). 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Zanzaar (6. Januar 2011)

Das sind echt scharfe Preise, verglichen mit Google Produkte usw., ich habe nach "Lyrik Coil" gesucht, daher kamen nur die eigentlich günstigeren Coil Modelle teuer...

260 gebraucht oder 380 neu ... sind auch 10 Kästen Bier Unterschied


----------



## itchyp (7. Januar 2011)

na dann poste ich meins auch nochmal, um nochmal ein Bsp mit viel weiß zu zeigen.





inzwischen sind jedoch wieder einige Sachen geändert worden, die auf dem Foto noch nicht zu sehen sind (Lenker ist jetzt ein weißer Funn Fatboy DH mit 780mm und ein Blackspire Litegod Bashguard)

Ansonsten bin ich immer noch auf der Suche nach einer 35mm - 40mm Starken 160-180er Gabel, jedoch hat sich noch kein gutes Angebot ergeben.

Irgendwie passen farblich auch nur Gabeln, die zum weißen Casting auch eine weiße Krone haben wie ich finde, so scheiden alle Marzocchis, Domains und Durolux schonmal aus. Mal sehen, eigentlich tendiere ich zur Lyrik mit 170mm aber eine Totem Solo Air würde mir auch gefallen - wird dann aber leider recht Frontlastig vom Gewicht schätz ich.


----------



## Zanzaar (7. Januar 2011)

Weiße Laufräder sehen so herrlich aus an dem Gerät aus 
+Lenker und vll Vorbau ... 

Und ja, Casting und Krone in weiß ...
Lyrik und Wotan gibts ja als Kombi in schwarz/weiß, schwarz/schwarz aber auch weiß/weiß.

Weiße Rohre und schwarze Krone, lässt sich evtl mit einem schwarzen Vorbau Vorbau/Steuersatz ausgleichen 

Muss ich ja demnächst versuchen 

Ich denke die Idee mit farbigen Komponenten lasse ich erstmal sein, lieber erstmal bei schlichten Farben geblieben, vll kann ich mal was testen.

Morgen wird erstmal die Lyrik bezahlt, dann gehts weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itchyp (7. Januar 2011)

also an eloxteilen würde ich da eigentlich nichts auffälliges mehr dran bauen. Ich mein der Rahmen beinhaltet schon 3 Farben, das ist genug. Maximal würde ich vielleicht bei einigen Teilen auf Gold setzen aber das wird dann ziemlich prollig schätz ich.

Weißer Vorbau und weißer Lenker ist dann glaub ich wieder zuviel des Guten. Aber die schwarze Krone als Gegenstück zum Vorbau/Steuersatz klingt eigentlich plausibel.


----------



## Zanzaar (10. Januar 2011)

Langsam machen sich alle Teile auf den Weg...

Lyrik Coil 1.5 weiss mit schwarzer Krone, dazu ein schwarzer Acros AH15 Steuersatz.
Crossmax SX Laufräder, bereis gefritzzt 

Lenker / Vorbau Sixpack SAM weiss oder Ähnliches.

Welche Vorbaulängen fahrt ihr so? Ich will nach 80mm mal 50mm probieren.

Pedale und Bremsen noch...

Ein paar Kleinteile wird es in rot geben, passend zur Lyrik und den Elixir die evtl kommen.
Wenn meine eigene Eloxierabteilung einsatzbereit ist, gibts mehr rote Teile.

Lg, Z**


----------



## itchyp (10. Januar 2011)

welche rahmenfarbe hast du?

ich fahre n 60er Truvativ AKA - perfekt meiner Meinung

40mm Holzfeller war mir zu direkt und zu hibbelig im geradeauslauf, ist aber Geschmacksache und ich hab n langen Oberkörper. 70mm wäre meiner Meinung das höchste der Gefühle - zumindest am 18"

Wenn du das Bedürfnis nach nem längeren hast, stimmt evtl. was mit der Rahmengröße nicht. Ist schließlich n Enduro und kein XC Fully.

P.S.: 80mm wird dann wohl auch noch gehen...aber mehr würd ich definitiv nicht fahren.

Off Topic: Evtl. versuch ichs auch mal mit der 140-180er Durolux.


----------



## EagleEye (10. Januar 2011)

ich hab nen 45er oder 50er Syntace dran, läuft super


----------



## Zanzaar (10. Januar 2011)

Ich hab den Fritzz Rahmen in den Worldcup Farben, also white'n cocoa 

Und Vorbau war schon am Marin Mount Vision ein 80mm Profile Design, aber wegen meinem kaputten Rücken muss ich so aufrecht wie möglich sitzen.
Da kommt ein Enduro Rahmen und ein kürzerer Vorbau, sowie eine Vario-Sattelstütze sehr recht...


----------



## itchyp (10. Januar 2011)

Zanzaar schrieb:


> Ich hab den Fritzz Rahmen in den Worldcup Farben, also white'n cocoa



Und dann willste da noch rote Teile dran schrauben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zanzaar (10. Januar 2011)

Jawohl 

Also LRS, wie Lenker und Vorbau und Gabel wird ja Alles weiss, dann noch wenige rote Farb...Akzente 

-> Teilchen der Elixir, Sattelklemme, evtl Schnellspanner, Lenkerendkappen, Deckel vom Steuersatz, Schraube der XT-Kurbel )), also wenn dann nur kleine Teile.

Komplett wird der Wagen dann schwarz, weiss, braun, orange....und ein paar rote Punkte, aber Nichts was wirklich heraussticht.


----------



## itchyp (10. Januar 2011)

würd ich persönlich sein lassen, da rot erstens ne sehr dominante farbe ist und es in ihrer Natur liegt, dass diese ins Auge sticht und zweitens bringst du dann eine weitere Farbe in den sowieso schon relativ bunten Bock (der wohlgemerkt trotzdem sehr attraktiv wirkt, da die 3 Farben eben perfekt harmonieren - ich hätts ja sonst nicht gekauft )

Rot lässt die benannte Harmonie zur Farce werden. Es gibt nur 2 (außer schwarz) Eloxalfarben, die noch ganz gut passen würden.

1. Gold - da es dem gelb am Rahmen sehr ähnelt

2. Blau - da es zum gelb am Rahmen einen Komplementärkontrast darstellt.

Rot beißt sich zu sehr.

Soll natürlich nur ein gut gemeinter Rat sein


----------



## Zanzaar (10. Januar 2011)

Für ernst gemeinte und sinnvolle Kritik bin ich immer zu haben 

Aber wenn ich einen blinkenden Weihnachtsbaum fahren will, passiert das auch 

Die Kleinteile wie Lenkerkappen oder Sattelklemme usw sind eh noch nicht bestellt. Da findet sich bestimmt was in weiss 

Erstmal die vorhanden Teile zusammenbauen, dann stell ich mal Bilder rein, wie das werden kann.


----------



## jan84 (10. Januar 2011)

Ach, wenns dann das erste mal richtig gerumst hat ist dir die Optik auch egal . Als ich die neue - weisse - Lyrik eben das erste mal richtig mit Dampf gegen einen Felsen gezimmert habe war mir die Optik vom Rad aufeinmal wieder egal . 

An Vorbauten hab ich 60,75 und 90mm durch. Bin bei 75mm mit nem Lenker mit 16° Biegung (Syntace Vector DH) gelandet. Also effektiv. Dürfte bei nem gerade Flatbar in etwa nem 45er Vorbau entsprechen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Zanzaar (10. Januar 2011)

Naja das werde ich nach Möglichkeit vermeiden, aber wer plant sowas schon?
Solange ich eh Teile besorgen muss, kann ich auf die Farbe achten.
Bzw auf die weissheit 

Ich hab mal nach der X-12 Achse von Syntace gesucht, bei dem ersten Shop war sie gar nicht lieferbar, und auf allen anderen Fotos sieht sie auf der Seite wo die Bremse sitzt, nicht konisch aus.
Gibt es da mehrere Versionen der 12/135+ Achse oder sehe ich das auf dem Bild falsch?
Weil auf der Seite ohne Gewinde muss ja ein konischer Teil für den Rahmen sein...?


----------



## jan84 (10. Januar 2011)

Wenn man son Bike im Gelände fährt bleiben Kampfspuren (ggf. in größerem Umfang) nicht aus. 

Kauf die Achse bei Syntace, da ist sie auch lieferbar & günstig (http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=9&pk=1741). Der konische Teil ist auf dem Bild auch nur angedeutet. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Zanzaar (10. Januar 2011)

JA, genau das Angebot und Bild meine ich, der konische Teil ist ja eher nicht zu sehen...

Entweder diese Achse, oder die von DT Swiss... am Ende ist das Gerät nicht fahrbereit, weil die hinterachse fehlt  ..


----------



## EagleEye (10. Januar 2011)

nimm die DT Swiss das ist einfach handlicher


----------



## Mircwidu (11. Januar 2011)

wo ist die handlicher?
Die Syntace ist leichter und m.M. nach dezenter ohne den Monster Hebel.
Und wer ohne Imbus auf Tour geht sollte sowieso sein Packzettel überprüfen


----------



## EagleEye (11. Januar 2011)

weil du keinerlei Werkzeug brauchst
ich geh oft komplett ohne Werkzeug und ähnliches raus 
Außerdem, etwas wo du kein Werkzeug für brauchst kann in der Regel beim häufigen benutzen nicht kaputt gehen.
Gerade Inbusschrauben sind in der letzten Zeit bei mir einige drauf gegangen weil die Inbuse mit der Zeit rund geworden sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (11. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte die DT und hab sie nach kurzer Zeit verkauft und die Syntace gekauft. Der Hebel steht sehr weit raus und reisst früher oder später ab.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## EagleEye (11. Januar 2011)

ich fahrs seit 1.5 Jahren und der hat noch nicht einen Schlag abbekommen


----------



## jan84 (11. Januar 2011)

Fahre relativ viel in verblocktem Gelände und an den Ausfallenden des Rahmens (Frästeile wo die Achse drinsteckt) sind mittlerweile auch sehr viele deutliche Einschläge zu erkennen. Bleibt Geschmackssache.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## undetaker (11. Januar 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Fahre relativ viel in verblocktem Gelände und an den Ausfallenden des Rahmens (Frästeile wo die Achse drinsteckt) sind mittlerweile auch sehr viele deutliche Einschläge zu erkennen. Bleibt Geschmackssache.
> 
> grüße,
> Jan


 

...Schaltauge und Schaltwerk schon mal abgerissen oder hast du da einen Schutz drüber???


----------



## jan84 (11. Januar 2011)

Keinen Schutz, letztes Jahr diverse Schaltaugen und nochmehr Schrauben fürs Schaltauge verbraucht. Das X-12 Zeug von Syntace funktioniert da aber hervorragend wenns um den Schutz vom Schaltwerk geht. Wobei das Schaltwerk erstaunlich robust ist was aufsitzen angeht. 





grüße,
Jan


----------



## Mircwidu (11. Januar 2011)

und die 40â¬ die man bei der Syntace gegenÃ¼ber DTSwiss spart


----------



## maybrik (14. Januar 2011)

Der neue ist da und er ist richtig geil




war beim knipsen nervös


----------



## Kotoko (14. Januar 2011)

Falls jemand einen gerade mal 100 Kilometer bewegten Fritzz Rahmen (16") in black and White braucht (Modeljahr 2010) soll sich bei mir melden - ich lös es jetzt wieder auf nachdems fertig ist...


----------



## Zanzaar (18. Januar 2011)

In schwarz und weiss sieht der Rahmen auch nicht verkehrt aus. 

Bei mir sind die Räder fast da, dann noch Bremsen und schon kanns losgehen.

War ich doch heute im Laden, wegen Steuersatz einpressen, und da macht mich mein Monteur des Vertrauens an 

Wo man sowas kauft, und warum gerade den. Wenn ich einen Freerider kaufe, wie kann ich da nur ein Cube kaufen?
Und das Stuerrohr war auch noch zu dick eingepulvert, sodass er den Steuersatz nicht reinbekommt...ist euch sowas auch mal passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (19. Januar 2011)

Wenn das zu dick eingepulvert ist soll er es einfach noch einmal aus reiben 
mir ist es noch nie passiert aber ich hab davon gehört das einige ihr Steuerrohr/Tretlager noch einmal aus gerieben haben


----------



## Zanzaar (19. Januar 2011)

Hm ja meine Lagerschalen passen auch kaum ins Gehäuse, da wird der Kollege wohl nochmal ran müssen...

Und hat Cube einen schlechten Ruf im Freeride/Enduro Bereich oder wie sieht das aus?


----------



## Mircwidu (19. Januar 2011)

Also das Fritzz ist ein Enduro und meiner Meihnung nach ein gutes. Nur hat Cube halt nicht den Ruf die geilsten Bikes zu bauen sondern eher günstige Mainstream räder zu vertreiben. Das das Fritzz ein gutes Rad ist übersehen aber viele.
Für die zählt nur der Name Cube als schelchtes Indiz

Freerider ist das Fritzz aber wircklich weniger.
Wenn du etwas in diese richtung haben wolltest, solltest du dich nach einem Hanzz umschauen.


----------



## Mitchell (20. Januar 2011)

Wer nicht schlafen kann, muss posten:
Habe meinen Fritzz abgegeben, hier ein kleiner Nachgesang, inklusive düsterer Ausstattung im Vergleich zu den Weiß-Orgien (die sich bei dem Rad zugegebenermassen anbieten):












War ne tolle Zeit


----------



## maybrik (20. Januar 2011)

So der Umbei ist fertig, und ich bin krank und kann nicht fahren


----------



## Organspänder (20. Januar 2011)

Mitchell schrieb:


> düsterer Ausstattung



Gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reel (20. Januar 2011)

gefallen mir beide sehr gut.. der dunkle lenker beim 2010 passt gut zum cocoa des rahmens


----------



## itchyp (24. Januar 2011)

kriegt man ins Fritzz eine 2,5 Wicked Will Reifen rein?


----------



## RockFox (28. Januar 2011)

so hier mein neues selbst aufgebautes Fritzz!


----------



## itchyp (28. Januar 2011)

Sehr sehr schöner aufbau...haste ne teileliste?

Schwarze kurbel...dann wärs perfekt


----------



## jan84 (28. Januar 2011)

Und dann noch zwei Kettenblätter, Bashguard, Kettenführung und im best-case auch nen Kettenstrebenschutz. Zumindest impliziert der Helm, dass das alles Sinn machen würde . 

Optisch find ichs relativ schick, wobei mir pers. die Beschriftung der Felgen zu mächtig wäre. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## RockFox (28. Januar 2011)

Danke! Es kommt vielleicht noch ein Bashguard und ne Kettenführung in schwarz^^ dazu

Teile: Lyrik 1.5" U-Turn, KS-Remote-Sattelstütze, Elixir CR (185/203), Veltec V-Two LRS, Cane Creek Steuersatz 1.5", Kurbel/Schaltung/Kassette/Shifter XT, Rote Schaltröllchen, Hope Sattelklemme, Oury Griffe, RaceFace 680 Lenker (kommt vlt noch ein breiterer mit mehr Kröpfung dran), 50 cm 1.5" Truvativ Hussefelt Vorbau...


----------



## RockFox (28. Januar 2011)

Kettenstrebenschutz ist dran, nur ohne Beschriftung! 
Die Beschriftung der Felge kann man auch leicht entfernen, sind nur Aufkleber!

Gruß Fabian


----------



## itchyp (28. Januar 2011)

Du fãhrst n 1,5" steuersatz? Ahead also? Welcher denn?


----------



## itchyp (28. Januar 2011)

itchyp schrieb:


> Du fãhrst n 1,5" steuersatz? Ahead also? Welcher denn?


edit:sorry da stehts ja. passt da jeder 1,5" ahead?


----------



## RockFox (28. Januar 2011)

teoretisch passt da jeder 1.5" ahead! Du musst nur auf die durchmesser achten! Also Innendurchmesser vom Cube und Außendurchmesser vom Steuersatz! Einbautiefe ist auch noch wichtig. Aber generell passen die, manchmal ist es halt ein bisschen mehr Arbeit bis er drin ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reel (1. Februar 2011)

@rockfox
wie und wo hast du die remote leitung am unter- oder oberrohr verlegt?
mit kabelbindern am oberrohr? hält das gut soweit?

schwanke selber zwischen der ks mit remote oder hebel.


----------



## Zanzaar (1. Februar 2011)

Also das schwarz rote Gerät sieht aber auch fein aus 

Und ich fahre auch einen 1,5" Steuersatz (Acros AH15), und eine Lyrik Coil ... mit 1,5" Steuerrohr 

Aber der Monteur hatte schon seine Mühe, erstmal genug Pulverung aus dem Steuerrohr zu bekommen.

Am WE gibts bilder, wenn meine Räder da sind.

MfG


----------



## Zweiradler (2. Februar 2011)

bin jetzt zu faul zum suchen und bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob das schon beantwortet wurde: bekanntes Problem beim Fritzz ist die Angelegenheit mit dem vollständigen Versenken der Sattelstütze. Hier hat schon mal jemand den Trick mit der Gocycle-Reduzierhülse beschrieben, die das dann komplett ermöglicht. Hab grad nochmal nachgemessen: bei meinem Fritzz-Rahmen ist die empfohlene Mindesteinschubtiefe der Sattelstütze 13cm (oberer Rand Sattelrohr bis Unterkante Oberrohr), die Reduzierhülse ist aber nur 12cm lang, sprich ein bissle zu kurz. Ist das ein richtiges Problem, oder eher zu vernachlässigen?


----------



## WilliButz (2. Februar 2011)

Zweiradler schrieb:


> bin jetzt zu faul zum suchen und bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob das schon beantwortet wurde: bekanntes Problem beim Fritzz ist die Angelegenheit mit dem vollständigen Versenken der Sattelstütze. Hier hat schon mal jemand den Trick mit der Gocycle-Reduzierhülse beschrieben, die das dann komplett ermöglicht. Hab grad nochmal nachgemessen: bei meinem Fritzz-Rahmen ist die empfohlene Mindesteinschubtiefe der Sattelstütze 13cm (oberer Rand Sattelrohr bis Unterkante Oberrohr), die Reduzierhülse ist aber nur 12cm lang, sprich ein bissle zu kurz. Ist das ein richtiges Problem, oder eher zu vernachlässigen?



Nimm doch die, die ist 13cm lang:
http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho..._34,9_mm_auf_31,6_mm_--_13_cm_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop


Welche Rahmengrösse hast Du denn?

LG
Willi

PS:
war übrigends jan84


----------



## jan84 (2. Februar 2011)

Zweiradler schrieb:


> bin jetzt zu faul zum suchen und bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob das schon beantwortet wurde: bekanntes Problem beim Fritzz ist die Angelegenheit mit dem vollständigen Versenken der Sattelstütze. Hier hat schon mal jemand den Trick mit der Gocycle-Reduzierhülse beschrieben, die das dann komplett ermöglicht. Hab grad nochmal nachgemessen: bei meinem Fritzz-Rahmen ist die empfohlene Mindesteinschubtiefe der Sattelstütze 13cm (oberer Rand Sattelrohr bis Unterkante Oberrohr), die Reduzierhülse ist aber nur 12cm lang, sprich ein bissle zu kurz. Ist das ein richtiges Problem, oder eher zu vernachlässigen?



Hi, 

der Vorschlag kam von mir. Wie gesagt, ich fahr die gocycle jetzt seit Oktober, keine Probleme. Der eine cm macht den Bock nicht fett, der Rahmen ist ziemlich massiv an der Ecke. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Zweiradler (2. Februar 2011)

Ah, super! Vielen Dank an Euch beide! Werd mir die längere Hülse gleich bestellen. Hab den 20 Zoll-Rahmen und ne Schritthöhe mit Schuhen von 100 cm. Hab mir ne längere Sattelstütze als die werkseitige holen müssen, damit ich meine Beinlänge beim treten richtig nutzen kann und wenn ich die versenken will geht das halt nur sehr begrenzt.


----------



## jan84 (3. Februar 2011)

Bei nem Meter Schrittlänge ist das Fritzz "eigentlich" das falsche bike. Ich bin (meiner Meinung nach) mit meinen 92cm ziemlich an der Grenze für den 20" Rahmen, zumindest wenn man noch ordentlich, mit vollem Auszug, pedalieren will. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Zweiradler (3. Februar 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Bei nem Meter Schrittlänge ist das Fritzz "eigentlich" das falsche bike. Ich bin (meiner Meinung nach) mit meinen 92cm ziemlich an der Grenze für den 20" Rahmen, zumindest wenn man noch ordentlich, mit vollem Auszug, pedalieren will.
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



klar, sicher grenzwertig.  Habs aber jetzt schon 1,5 Jahre und es macht trotzdem Spaß


----------



## WilliButz (3. Februar 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Bei nem Meter Schrittlänge ist das Fritzz "eigentlich" das falsche bike. Ich bin (meiner Meinung nach) mit meinen 92cm ziemlich an der Grenze für den 20" Rahmen, zumindest wenn man noch ordentlich, mit vollem Auszug, pedalieren will.
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



Komme mit 1,72 und 75cm-Beinen mit dem 16" super hin. Dafür ist halt die P6 gut ausgezogen. 18" drückt schon im Schritt.

Hatte wegen Mindesteinstecktiefe ja mal bei Cube gemailt, und die meinte, dass die Stütze sich halt eben noch gegens Oberrohr abstützen sollte, sprich da wo das Oberrohr aufs Sattelrohr trifft. Das ist beim 16" Rahmen ziemlich 12cm, wenn bei den anderen Größen mehr ist, die 13cm-Hülse von Gocycle oder sonst Airwings-Individual-Anfertigung (mal die Suche benutzen...)

LG
Willi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zanzaar (5. Februar 2011)

Irgendwie mag mich die Bilderseite nicht, und ich darf keine großen Bilder direkt anzeigen...
Das Fritzz ist komplett fertig aufgebaut.
Als Downhiller und konsequenter Leichtbauer spare ich Gewicht an Bremsen, Luft in den Reifen, Antrieb und der passenden Sattelstütze. 







Vll kommen noch ein paar Teile ran, aber viel fehlt nicht mehr.
Der Lenker wird dann auch noch weiss, aber erst muss ich wegen der Höhe etwas probieren.
Dann sind noch Elixirs und eine XT-Kurbel geplant.
Und was die Hope Pro 2 Naben für einen Radau machen is ja furchterregend 

LG Z((


----------



## derAndre (5. Februar 2011)

Zanzaar schrieb:


> Irgendwie mag mich die Bilderseite nicht, und ich darf keine großen Bilder direkt anzeigen...
> Das Fritzz ist komplett fertig aufgebaut.
> Als Downhiller und konsequenter Leichtbauer spare ich Gewicht an Bremsen, Luft in den Reifen, Antrieb und der passenden Sattelstütze.
> 
> ...



Ach bremsen wird überbewertet. Das setzt sich letztlich nicht durch  Aber ein Antrieb oder zumindest ne Kurbel wirste noch brauchen


----------



## itchyp (5. Februar 2011)

gibts nen weißen 1,5" steuersatz?


----------



## EagleEye (5. Februar 2011)

bei Reset bestimmt


----------



## Zanzaar (5. Februar 2011)

Klar, Holzfeller


----------



## itchyp (5. Februar 2011)

Steuersatz...kein Vorbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zanzaar (5. Februar 2011)

AUTSCH, bin heute leider ziemlich daneben, war ne lange Nacht 

Also ich habe keinen weißen 1.5er gesehen, und ich habe viel gesucht.
Bei Sixpack oder Reset gibt alle Farben, nur eben weiss nicht


----------



## itchyp (5. Februar 2011)

ich überlege nämlich meinen syntace superspin gegen einen 1,5er zu tauschen, da ich schon seit ewigkeiten auf der suche nach der passenden Gabel für kleines Geld bin. Aber wenn ich dann mal eine lyrik für 300  sehe, hat die immer den falschen Schaft.


----------



## WilliButz (6. Februar 2011)

Zanzaar schrieb:


> AUTSCH, bin heute leider ziemlich daneben, war ne lange Nacht
> 
> Also ich habe keinen weißen 1.5er gesehen, und ich habe viel gesucht.
> Bei Sixpack oder Reset gibt alle Farben, nur eben weiss nicht



Also dieser Acros müsste doch passen, und er ist WEISS!!!
http://www.acros.de/PRODUKTE/STEUERSATZ/-EC-EXTERNAL-CUP/EC49/38-1/AH-15-S-weiss::210.html

Ich habe die Maße mit meinem weissen Ai-25 verglichen, der ist ähnlich, nur für 1 1/8-Gabelschaft.

LG
Willi


----------



## itchyp (6. Februar 2011)

ja aber den gibts nur nirgendswo in weiß.


----------



## Zanzaar (6. Februar 2011)

Der AH15 wäre natürlich perfekt. Ich habe das selbe Modell, nur in schwarz, und scheinbar mit mehr Einbauhöhe und Gewicht? Sind scheinbar verschiedene Baujahre, bzw den weißen gibt es nicht mehr.

Jedenfalls eher leicht, aber recht teuer. Ist so zwischen Sixpack und Chris King 

Wenn Krone und Vorbau auch weiss sind, kommt das sicher nicht verkehrt 
Kann man sich nicht aussuchen, wann man die nächstbesten Teile unter Zeitdruck ranholt...


----------



## EagleEye (6. Februar 2011)

Kennt einer von euch eine Liste mit den ganzen Lagern die im Hinterbau verarbeitet sind?
Weil meine sind jetzt nach 1.5 Jahre alle im Arsch.


----------



## WilliButz (6. Februar 2011)

itchyp schrieb:


> ja aber den gibts nur nirgendswo in weiß.



Schreib doch freundlich an Acros, die haben einen guten Service. Die können Dir sagen, ob es jeder Händer bestellen kann oder ob weiss grade aus ist...


----------



## RockFox (7. Februar 2011)

@ reel



> @rockfox
> wie und wo hast du die remote leitung am unter- oder oberrohr verlegt?
> mit kabelbindern am oberrohr? hält das gut soweit?
> 
> schwanke selber zwischen der ks mit remote oder hebel.



sorry für die verspätete Antwort 

Ich hab die Remotleitung oben auf dem Oberrohr verlegt! Sie geht dann unterhalb von der Verbindung zum Sattelrohr hoch. Befestigt mit zwei Kabelführungen und Kleber + Kabelbinder. Der Kleber hat nicht lang gehalten (Spezialkleber aber auf Eloxal hält halt nicht viel) aber sonst hält das mit Kabelbindern bomben fest. 
Ist auch nicht mehr die orginale Remoteführung. Ich habe mir eine Außenhülle vom Bremszug besorgt. Die ist flexibler und lässt sich besser verlegen. 
So ist auch kein Kabel mehr im weg wenn ich sie komplett absenke!

Ich würde mir immer eine mit Remote kaufen! Da hast du wenigstens immer beide Hände am Lenker! Ich will sie nicht missen


----------



## IschBins (14. Februar 2011)

Hi Leute,
hab gerade mal aus langeweile meinen Hinterbau zerlegt. Jetzt muss ich leider feststellen das mehr oder weniger alle Lager fertig sind, bei ca 500km Laufleistung. Gut, tauschen und es geht weiter. Allerdings hab ich bisher keine Idee wie man die Lager an der Umlenkung (Dämpfer) herausbekommt.
Und das zweite Problem, die Umlenkung die am Rahmen befestigt ist hat ja ein Gleitlager, was mach ich damit? Schmieren? Es war trocken, bzw. es sah fast aus als wäre Graphit oder sowas darauf gewesen, also so eine ganz feine schwarze Schicht...


----------



## innerloop (18. Februar 2011)

welcher umwerfer ist denn am 09er cube fritzz standardmäßig verbaut? 

meine freundin hat gerade ein fritzz gebraucht gekauft und der vorbesitzer hat es sich selbst aufgebaut, aber ich bin der meinung, dass er einen falschen umwerfer gewählt hat. verbaut ist ein shimano xt umwerfer (FD-M770). im entspannten zustand ist der umwerfer zu weit innen. er neigt dazu, die kette vom kleinsten kettenblatt nach innen runter zu ziehen. als lösung für das problem habe ich bis jetzt einfach eine längere begrenzungsschraube genommen. so ist der umwerfer weit genug draußen.

allerdings will ich die shaman enduro kettenführung verbauen, wodurch die kettenlinie noch größer wird...

die verbaute kurbel ist eine truvativ ruktion mit 24/36/bashguard mit einem howitzer innenlager für ne 50er kettenlinie.

vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja mit dem umwerfer weiter helfen...

gruß moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (18. Februar 2011)

der Umwerfer sollte eigentlich passen


----------



## innerloop (18. Februar 2011)

aber warum tut er es nicht? es klappt bisher nur mit meiner schummelmethode mit der längeren begrenzungsschraube.


----------



## EagleEye (18. Februar 2011)

das muss nicht am Umwerfer liegen kann auch an der Kurbel/Innenlager liegen, dass die einfach zu weit außen sind.


----------



## innerloop (18. Februar 2011)

hast du den gleichen umwerfer? bei der montage des innenlagers habe ich mich an die montage anleitung gehalten: auf der kettenblatt seite habe ich deshalb einen spacer mit 2,5mm verwendet, da das tretlagergehäuse 73mm breit ist. das howitzer tretlager ist extra für ne kettenlinie von 50mm. jedenfalls habe ich es als ein solches bei hibike gekauft


----------



## EagleEye (18. Februar 2011)

Ja ich hab den gleichen.

nimm den Spacer mal raus 
meines Wissens nach kommen die nur bei 68er Lagerbreite rein


----------



## innerloop (18. Februar 2011)

bei 68er gehäusebreite kommen auf der kettenblattseite 2 space à 2.5mm und auf der anderen einer à 2.5mm rein...

es sollte doch eigentlich so passen... drückt bei dir auch die schraube, mit der der schaltzug am umwerfer befestigt wird gegen den rahmen? ich habe den umwerfer so weit oben wir möglich montiert, damit wäre er allerdings für eine dreifachkurbel mit drei blättern zu hoch... warum haben die keinen etype umwerferaufnahmen an den rahmen gemacht. war das nicht beim 08er fritzz noch so?


----------



## EagleEye (18. Februar 2011)

bei mir drückt nichts, da hat alles gepasst
wobei ich das Fritzz als Komplettrad geholt hab
wo soll der am Rahmen drücken, da ist doch überall genug Platz?


----------



## innerloop (18. Februar 2011)

da muss ich wohl ein foto von machen. das ist mit worten schwer zu beschreiben.


----------



## EagleEye (18. Februar 2011)

Ok ich muss mich korrigieren, mein Fritzz ist gerade komplett zerlegt und ich hab gerade den Rahmen geputzt, auf der Kurbelseite hab ich auch einen Spacer drin. Müsste auch der 2.5mm sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itchyp (18. Februar 2011)

ja mach mal n foto, ich kapiers nämlich auch nicht. du kannst die lagerschale mal abschrauben und schauen, ob der vorbesitzer die lagerschalen hat nachschneiden lassen? Bei meinem Rahmen den ich damals neu gekauft habe, war nämlich eine 3mm dicke Lackschicht drauf. Das Zeug hat am Rand des Innenlagers eine Wulst gebildet, deshalb wars so hoch, also einfach mal tretlager raus und nachschneiden lassen wenn das noch nicht passiert ist.


----------



## kippi (19. Februar 2011)

Hi, was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem 2008er und dem 09er Fritzz?
Hab ein neues und sollte eigentlich ein 2009er sein, doch der Umwerfer ist ein E-Type. 
Ist der Unterschied zwischen den Modellen gravierend? 
GEO oder so?

Danke für die Hilfe

Gruß
Kippi


----------



## vespapk (22. Februar 2011)

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen was ich für Dämpferbuchsen für das 09er Fritzz brauche habe ein Fox RP3 Float.


----------



## RockFox (11. April 2011)

Am Lago Maggiore ist mir mein Schaltauge abgerissen. Zuerst dachte ich mir: "kein Problem, ich hab ja Ersatz dabei!" Aber Leider hatte das bei Schaltauge.de bestellte Schaltauge ein Feingewinde und das Ersatzschaltauge (bestellt bei Canyon) ein normales M8 Gewinde. So hatte ich zwar ein richtiges Schaltauge aber die Schraube passte nicht! Daraufhin hab ich das Fritzz zum Singlespeeder umgebaut und hab mich nur mit einem Gang ins Tal gestürzt! Da sämtliche Fahrradläden in Locarno keine passende Schraube hatten baute ich mir diese Notlösung mit Teilen aus dem COOP


----------



## Beff94 (13. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich wollte mir evtl. ein Cube Fritzz aufbauen. 
Budget 600â¬: XT-Kurbel, X9-Schaltwerk+Shifter, Bremsen, Reifen+SchlÃ¤uche,Kette+Kasette, evtl. Lenker hab ich noch aus meinem AMS-125 K24.
Somit bleiben mir nach dem Rahmenkauf 400â¬ fÃ¼r LaufrÃ¤der und Gabel sowie Kleinteile 
Habe bei den LaufrÃ¤der an die MAvic Deetraks gedacht, bin aber fÃ¼r VorschlÃ¤ge offen. Bei der Gabel hÃ¤tte ich vorerst an eine gebrauchte aus dem Bikemarkt gedacht.

GrÃ¼Ãe Stefan


----------



## undetaker (14. April 2011)

wo bekommt man denn für 200,-Euro einen Fritzz Rahmen mit dämpfer her?

Gruß Legi



Beff94 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wollte mir evtl. ein Cube Fritzz aufbauen.
> Budget 600: XT-Kurbel, X9-Schaltwerk+Shifter, Bremsen, Reifen+Schläuche,Kette+Kasette, evtl. Lenker hab ich noch aus meinem AMS-125 K24.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## innerloop (14. April 2011)

200â¬ fÃ¼r einen fritzz rahmen mit dÃ¤mpfer wÃ¤re ein kampfpreis. im bikemarkt gibt's fritzzrahmen so fÃ¼r 500-700â¬...

vllt solltest du dein budget nochmal Ã¼berdenken oder du teilst uns mit, woher man fritzz rahmen fÃ¼r 200 Ã¶cken bekommt


----------



## itchyp (14. April 2011)

ich hab mein damals günstig im abverkauf für 550  mit Dämpfer gekauft. Günstiger hab ich ihn aber auch noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Beff94 (14. April 2011)

der Rahmen ist ein gebrauchter White'n'cocoa fÃ¼r 200â¬ 

Und jetzt kann mir jemanden bei der Teilauswahl helfen, wie oben schon beschrieben.

mfg Stefan


----------



## innerloop (14. April 2011)

400â¬ fÃ¼r gabel und LRS sind auch recht knapp bemessen. eine RS Lyrik oder eine MZ 55 gekommst du in gutem gebrauchten zustand fÃ¼r 300-500â¬. dann wird aber sehr knapp mit dem LRS. aber kauf dir bloÃ keine abgewatze gebrauchte gabel, die dann nach 2 wochen einen service braucht und du dafÃ¼r wieder viel geld hinblÃ¤ttern musst.
[das hier ist ein antibeispiel: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/368715/cat/all
bei so einer gabel ist garantiert ein service fÃ¤llig. du solltest auch darauf achten, dass die beschichtung der standrohre nicht abgerieben ist, wie bei dieser gabel, denn die braucht ganz sicher neue standrohre. also finger weg, von vermeintlichen schnÃ¤ppchen! das ist meine erfahrung mit gebrauchten teilen.]

beim LRS musst du darauf achten, dass der zu den steckachsen an gabel und rahmen passt. am vorderrad ist ja die 20mm steckachse mittlerweile standard. von wann ist denn dein fritzz rahmen? hat der hinten schon die 12mm steckachse? wieviel muss der LRS denn aushalten? was willst du mit dem fritzz alles machen? es ist ja eigentlich als touren-enduro konzipiert...


----------



## itchyp (14. April 2011)

wow wo hastn den für 200  geangelt?

schau mal nach ner gebrauchten suntour durolux (150 - 200 ) dann hast du noch genügend für nen votec v2 laufradsatz oder der von funworks ist auch ok (den fahre ich) - kostet 250 


----------



## Mircwidu (14. April 2011)

du meintest bestimmt den Veltec V2 LRS oder?


----------



## Beff94 (14. April 2011)

Mit dem Bike hab ich jetzt keine extremen Abfahrten vor, aber in Leogang den Hangman und Flying Gangster soll man schon gut runterkommen 

Die Veltec V2 wollen mir einfach nicht so ganz gefallen  aber preislich sind die ja ähnlich wie die Mavic Deetraks.
Gibt es für die Deetraks keinen X12 Adapter??


----------



## itchyp (14. April 2011)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> du meintest bestimmt den Veltec V2 LRS oder?


 
klar, den mein ich...sorry, wie komm ich denn auf votec


----------



## undetaker (16. April 2011)

Moin,

so, will mal was neues hier posten, habe mein Fritzz auf Hammerschmidt umgebaut und teste gerade ob das auch richtig funzt.
















Gruß Legi


----------



## innerloop (16. April 2011)

bei der hammerschmidt wird doch im overdrive mode drehmoment in den rahmen geleitet. ist es da nicht wichtig, dass die ISCG aufnahme fest mit dem rahmen verbunden ist und nicht wie bei dir als adapter am tretlager nur geklemmt wird? 100% verdrehsicher ist das nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## undetaker (16. April 2011)

innerloop schrieb:


> bei der hammerschmidt wird doch im overdrive mode drehmoment in den rahmen geleitet. ist es da nicht wichtig, dass die ISCG aufnahme fest mit dem rahmen verbunden ist und nicht wie bei dir als adapter am tretlager nur geklemmt wird? 100% verdrehsicher ist das nicht...


 
Der Adapter ist ca.15mm dick und Formschlüssig, ich denke da verdreht sich nix, sollte doch, ist der Adapter aus AL7020 gefertigt und ich kann ihn anschweißen. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/38880

Gruß Legi


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2011)

Bin ja mal auf deine ersten Berichte gespannt


----------



## sepalot (16. April 2011)

ich auch


----------



## RockFox (16. April 2011)

Da bin ich auch mal gespannt! 

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Stahlfederdämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter im Fritzz 09 ohne den Ausgleichsbehälter extern zu verbauen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=338176 !
Im Fritzz 08 hab ich gesehn, dass es geht aber ist im 09er genau so viel Platz?


----------



## vopsi (16. April 2011)

@undetaker
bei 15 mm adapterdicke, wie siehts denn mit der kettenlinie aus? schleifts an der kefü?


----------



## undetaker (16. April 2011)

vopsi schrieb:


> @undetaker
> bei 15 mm adapterdicke, wie siehts denn mit der kettenlinie aus? schleifts an der kefü?


...na ja, der Adapter ist 15mm, aber das Lager sitzt nur 5mm weiter außen, ich verwende eine 83mm Welle, was anderes hätte auch nicht gepasst, die Kurbel wäre sehr nah an der Kettenstrebe und die HS Grundplatte hätte nicht dran gepasst weil das Lager, bzw. die Schraube der Lagerung im weg gewesen wäre. Die Kettenlinie sitzt also 5mm weiter außen, ob das auf Dauer gut geht, muss ich halt mal testen. Bin aber mit der momentanen Lösung ganz zufrieden. Ich konnte die HS letztes Wochenende bei der CTF in Essen an einem anderen Bike ausgiebig testen und war eigentlich sehr begeistert. Was mir besonders gefällt ist halt das Schalten ohne zu treten und das man alle Gänge durchschalten kann, man fährt dadurch deutlich länger auf dem kleine Blatt vorne. Negativ ist, dass man den Widerstand des Getriebes merkt, es ist nicht viel, aber man merkt es halt.


----------



## Mircwidu (18. April 2011)

RockFox schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch mal gespannt!
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Stahlfederdämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter im Fritzz 09 ohne den Ausgleichsbehälter extern zu verbauen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=338176 !
> Im Fritzz 08 hab ich gesehn, dass es geht aber ist im 09er genau so viel Platz?



Ist nicht möglich, da der platz ab 2009 extrem weniger geworden ist.

Du hast nur die möglichkeit einen mit externem Ausgleichsbehälter zu verwenden. ICh kann dir aber sagen das da ncihts dagegen spricht. funst Top.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (29. April 2011)

Ich hätte eine DT-Swiss X-12 Achse neu und einen Stinger Kettenspanner passend gefeilt fürs Fritzz. Bitte PM


----------



## SRX-Prinz (29. April 2011)

Gute Besserung !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ervin (29. April 2011)

Danke!


----------



## Mircwidu (12. Mai 2011)

Könnt ihr mal bitte schauen ob ihr einen spalt zwischen Nabe und Rahmen habt, wenn die X12-Achse nicht verbaut ist. Bei mir ist dort ein spalt vom mehreren mm der erst durch die Achse wieder zusammen gezogen wird.

Hab ein wenig angst das der Hinterbau leicht krumm sein könnte, da es mir schon ein paar mal die schwingenschraube raus geliert hat und ich es nicht gleich mit bekommen habe.
Falls ihr nicht wisst was ich meine, kann ich heut abend noch ein bild machen.


----------



## EagleEye (12. Mai 2011)

ist bei mir auch, musst dir keine Gedanken machen


----------



## jan84 (12. Mai 2011)

Gehört so, richtig.


----------



## itchyp (12. Mai 2011)

schick mal ein bild aber wenn ich die x 12 achse raus nehme, passt das hinterrad wie angegossen in die aufnahme, da hat auch nichts spiel oder sowas.


----------



## sepalot (12. Mai 2011)

itchyp schrieb:


> schick mal ein bild aber wenn ich die x 12 achse raus nehme, passt das hinterrad wie angegossen in die aufnahme, da hat auch nichts spiel oder sowas.


 
kann ich bestätigen - aber solangs keine "5-10" cm sind, würd ich mir keine gedanken machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitchell (12. Mai 2011)

Bei meinem war auch ein Spalt bei ausgebauter Achse, mach' dir keine Sorgen...


----------



## vopsi (12. Mai 2011)

rechte schwingenschraube? wenn ja=bekanntes problem und muss nicht am hinterbauspiel liegen.


----------



## Mircwidu (13. Mai 2011)

das die schraube ein problem ist weiß ich. Nur ist es mir schon 2-3 mal passiert im parkt oder aufm trail gewesen. Ohne schalten weil hoch schieben oder lift und die Schruabe verabschiedet sich. Gut ist das bestimmt nicht fürn hinterbau nur noch halb fest zu sein. Das ding ist sowieso ne fehlkonstrucktion. Also die schraube.
NA dann werd ich es mal weiter beobachten.


----------



## vopsi (13. Mai 2011)

und versuchsweise den spalt z.b. mit einer passenden hülse auszugleichen und dann zu beobachten, ob sich die schraube immer noch lockert? dann hast du evtl gewissheit dass es doch die "spannung" sein könnte, die das problem verursacht.


----------



## Mircwidu (13. Mai 2011)

das eine hat mit dem anderen gar nichts zu tun m.M. nach.
ich soreche hier von einem Spalt an den ausfallenden.
Wenn ich diesen zusammenziehe, sollte wenn überhaupt auf der sich immer lockernden schraube mehr sppannung sien und sich diese schlechter wieder lockern.


----------



## vopsi (13. Mai 2011)

bin kein experte in dem bereich.andererseits könnte auch durch den stärkeren anpressdruck die drehkräfte besser übertragen werden.du sagst ja, hauptsächlich aufm trail und park, wo der hinterbau sicherlich am meisten hub macht.aber wie gesagt,hab in der schule nicht richtig aufgepasst


----------



## 4Stroke (13. Mai 2011)

Haben die neuen Cube Fritzz 2011 immer noch das Problem mit dem durchsacken des Hinterbaus? Oder hat Cube da inzwischen was geändert?


----------



## helberg010 (2. Juli 2011)

moin,
brauche dämpferbuchsen für ein 2011 fritzz, hat einer irgendwie ne ahnung wo ich welche herbekommen könnte?
dämpfer ist ein fox rp 32. 
habe noch die buchsen von dem fritzz 2007/08. die sind zu groß.
zur not weder ich sie kürzen.


----------



## Vincy (2. Juli 2011)

Da brauchst du unten 19 und oben 55mm.


----------



## Midnight (1. August 2011)

Moin,

da ich von Cube selber keine Antwort bekommen habe. 
Wennde ich mich deswegen mal hier an euch, vieleicht kann mir hier einer von euch weiter helfen. 

ich möchte mir eine "3 Fachkettenführung" ans Fritzz 09 bauen.

Kann mir einer sagen ob es möglich ist eine *e.thirteen - Heim3 RS 3-Fach Kettenführung* (als Innenlagermontage) ans Fritzz bauen? 






würde die Heim3 ans Innenlager des Fritzz passen oder wird es "Platzprobleme" geben? Da die "Aufnahme" der Heim3 ja etwas größer ist wie z.B. bei einer Shaman Racing Enduro oder ähnlichen Modellen. 


freundlichen Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## innerloop (11. August 2011)

weiß du wie dick die trägerplatte der heim ist?
das 2009er fritzz hat einen tretlager breite von 73mm, also kommt zB für eine shimano hollowtech2 lager ein spacer mit 2.5mm dazu. wenn die trägerplatte um die 2.5mm dick ist, wirds keine probleme geben.
die truvativ howitzer tretlager sind da störungsanfälliger. wenn da die trägerplatte zu dick ist, laufen die lager auf druck (geringere haltbarkeit) und die kurbelschrauben sitzen nicht weit genug im gewinde in der achse und verschleißen sehr schnell, was zu abfallenden kurbeln führen kann.

zusammengefasst:

shimano (und hollowtech2 kompatible systeme) sollte gehen, truvativ howitzer problematisch (geht nur mit exakten abmessungen).

edit: zur aufnahme der heim: an den meisten kefüs kannst du noch rumfeilen, bis sie nicht mehr an die schwinge des hinterbaus stoßen. selbst an der shaman musste ich rumfeilen. in diesem fall geht nichts über ausprobieren. bestell dir das ding und halts an den rahmen dran. oder du findest jemanden, der dir die exakten maße der heim schicken kann, bzw. gibts kein techsheet von e.13 für diese kefü mit den abmessungen?


----------



## Albert (24. Oktober 2011)

Was ist denn ein realistischer Preis für ein 09er Fritzz in white n´cocoa? 
Die Anzeigen sind ja alle so bei +/- 1800,- , allerdings heißt das ja noch lange nicht, daß sie um den aufgerufenen Preis weggehen.
Ich hab´s jetzt 2 Saisonen gefahren und es hat halt die üblichen Gebrauchsspuren, nicht´s großartiges. Die The One wurde erst vor Kurzem komplett überholt (neue Kolben, neue Dichtungen, neue Membranen).

Danke schon mal für die Info.


----------



## rSkull (1. November 2011)

Hallo,
ich will mir auf mein Cube die DMR Vault Faltpedale drauf machen. Hat die jmd drauf? Mein Cube ist schwarz und bin am überlegen die in rot drauf zu machen. Ist das rot der Pedal sehr ähnlich mit den Roten Elementen am Bike? 

Gruß


----------



## itchyp (2. November 2011)

zeig doch mal ein Foto von deinem Bike...

ich persönlich würde keine Pedalen für so viel Geld dran bauen...dazu hab ich viel zu oft Bodenkontakt.

die solltens auch tun http://www.outletsports.de/XLC-BMX-Freeride-Pedal-PD-M12-rot


----------



## rSkull (2. November 2011)

Ist halt standard Fritzz in Schwarz, denke da kann ruhig bisschen farbe rein. Und da einige kleine elemente rot sind würden die pedale in rot ganz gut passen. Wenns das gleiche oder ähnliche rot ist.

Hast du die XLC Pedale drauf? Will sicher sein das meine Füße auf den Pedalen kleben. Mich hats schon fast ein paar mal gepackt wegen mangelden Grip. Laut Bike sollen die Pins etwas zu kurz sein, da ich wenig erfahrung mit Pedalen habe weiß ich auch nicht die Aussage einzuschätzen. 

Gruß


----------



## Mircwidu (2. November 2011)

schau dir mal die Superstar Components Pedale an. Sehen ähnlich aus funktionieren Top und kosten die hälfte.

Wenn du Eloxal Teile holst besteht immer die Gefahr das es nicht passt.
Also entweder versuchen oder Standard schwarz nehmen


----------



## itchyp (2. November 2011)

ich fahre die XLC Pedale mit nur 5 Pins auf jeder Seite und bin noch nie abgerutscht. Vielleicht liegts an den Schuhen, jedenfalls fahre ich immer mit Skatesneakern (Globe).

Es stimmt, dass du immer Gefahr läufst, nicht den richtigen Farbton zu treffen, auch kommt es vor, dass Eloxalteile regelrecht ausbleichen. (Bei einer Marzocchigabel war das mal so, dass die roten Teile irgendwann eher pink wurden) 

Wenn du einen ganz persönlichen Rat hören willst: Die roten Pedale passen nicht an das Bike, da sie sich erstens mit dem silber der Kurbel beißen und 2. hast du so wenig rote und vor allem kleine Teile dran, dass rote Pedalen einfach zu doll wirken würden. Wenn du vor hast, nach und nach auf rote Teile um zu rüsten, kann man das ja machen.


----------



## undetaker (2. November 2011)

rSkull schrieb:


> Will sicher sein das meine Füße auf den Pedalen kleben. Mich hats schon fast ein paar mal gepackt wegen mangelden Grip.



Moin,

Also wenn du abrutscht liegt das nicht nur an den Pedalen, ich fahre z.B.das NC17 Sudpin und bin auch ständig abgerutscht, dann habe ich mir die 510 Schuhe gekauft, danach hatte ich erst mal Probleme mit dem erböten Grip klar zu kommen, wenn man sich daran gewöhnt hat will man nie wieder was anderes fahren.

Gruß Legi


----------



## rSkull (2. November 2011)

Von den Five Ten schuhen hab ich auch nur gutes gehört. Vieleicht sollte ich etwas an den Pedalen sparen und die Schuhe dazu kaufen . 

@ Undertaker, welche 5 10 hast du? Die schwarzen globigen oder die freerider? 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonsterJoe (3. November 2011)

Ich habe die Freerider... 
Die "Globigen" werden auch sehr gerne gekauft. 
Beide nur zu empfehlen

mfg Joe


----------



## undetaker (5. November 2011)

510 IMPACT finde die Schuhe optisch nicht so sexy aber biken geht damit super und der Grip ist Hammer 

Gruß legi


----------



## rSkull (18. November 2011)

Hab mir die DMR Vault gekauft, super pedal! Kanns kaum erwarten sie auf ner ordentlichen Strecke zu testen


----------



## ski-x-mtb (5. August 2012)

vielleicht hatte schon jemand das selbe problem beim cube fritzz 2009:

bei mir hat sich die schraube (siehe bild) von selbst gelöst! hab's nun wieder angezogen, aber könnte noch mehr defekt sein? warum löst sich so ein teil überhaupt? reicht es wenn ich das teil wieder anschraube? 

weiters hat es mir die kette reingrefressen und den lack völlig zerstört. sollte man das ausbessern? 

danke für die infos!

grüße


----------



## Mitchell (5. August 2012)

Bekanntes Problem, hatte ich damals auch. Schraube raus, Loctite 243 Schraubensicherung drauf, reinschrauben, sollte halten. Lackausbesserungen sind immer persönlicher Geschmack, verkehrt isses nicht da ein bissel beizuschleifen und was Lack drauf zu klecksen 

Ach so, weiter sollte da nix passiert sein, solange du nicht mit halb rausgerutschter Hauptlagerachse weitergefahren bist. Die Schraube löst sich weil da keine Schraubensicherung dran ist durch Vibrationen, habse aber damals nicht gefragt.


----------



## ThomasAC (10. August 2012)

Exakt, auf jeden Fall Loctite verwenden. Die Schraube löst sich sonst immer wieder.
Wenigstens wird sie durch das Kettenblatt so begrenzt dass sie nicht verloren gehen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SickDropingShit (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

welche Kettenführungen habt ihr denn so in euren 09ern Fritzzen verbaut? Finde da nichts (einfach) passendes!
Gerne auch Eigenkonstruktionen, da ich fräsen/3D-drucken kann 

Gruß


----------



## vopsi (3. Mai 2015)

bionicon c guide oder blackspire stinger ( mit etwas materialbearbeitung ) .


----------



## SickDropingShit (3. Mai 2015)

Danke 
Wie darf ich etwas materialbearbeitung bei der blackspire stinger verstehen^^
Hast du es gemacht? Wenn ja würdest du ein Bilder davon herzeigen? Hab das noch nie gemacht, daher muss ich leider etwas detalliert fragen


----------



## vopsi (8. Mai 2015)

um eine für mich zufriedenstellende höhe der laufrolle zu erreichen, musste ich etwas trägermaterial dem schleifbock überlassen, um nicht mit der kettenstrebe zu kollidieren. bilder habe ich leider keine mehr. die bionicon ( google mal nach exustar kettenführung, bei BMO für 19,90, ist baugleich und nur anders gelabelt aber weitaus günstiger ) ist definitiv einfacher zu montieren.


----------



## pr8t8type (6. März 2018)

Ja hi...
...habe noch ein 2009er Stereo zu liegen an dem die Schwinge vor der Bremsaufnahme gebrochen ist. Drum die Frage ob jemand evtl. noch eine Solche herumliegen hat? Vielleicht ist es ja bei jemandem genau anders herum passiert.
Grüße...


----------

